#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-20
<tsdgeos> dyams: did you have time to have a look at my mm_ branches?
<dyams> tsdgeos: yes, i'll
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> mhall119: morning
<gotwig> mhall119: thanks for all
<dyams> tsdgeos: check it now
<tsdgeos> greyback: about "qDebug() << "HUD service com.canonical.hud is NOT registered";" in hud2, does it really make sense to be there? Isn't that the expected thing?
<greyback> tsdgeos: gah, yes, I'll remove, it's useless
<tsdgeos> greyback: any chance we get testability et al in precise main repos?
<greyback> tsdgeos: big chance, just depends on me getting it done :)
<tsdgeos> nice
<greyback> I still have a list of about 20 things to do on testing. it's one of them
<tsdgeos> dyams: are you sure you're using the latest mm_dash revision? that problem was here before but not anymore
<dyams> tsdgeos: Now on revision 946
<thumper> hi JohnLea
<thumper> just grabbing your attention
<tsdgeos> dyams: ok, let me try something
<tsdgeos> greyback: hud tests failed here
<JohnLea> thumper; you got my attention ;-)
<tsdgeos> dyams: r947 pushed, can you give it a try?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/935713 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 935713 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Can no longer drop tabs onto tabs area in Chromium" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks quite like the Qt bug you found / fixed - did we get the fix into qt4-x11 in the end?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: might be whatever toolkit chromium uses has the same issue Qt had
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i.e. chromium does not use Qt
<tsdgeos> so the fix is not "valid" for it
<Saviq> it's supposed to be using GTK
<tsdgeos> so there might be a bug in gtk too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have you confirmed it's unity-2d-shell fault?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not yet
<tsdgeos> ok, let me do it
<dyams> tsdgeos: there are some optimization settings for QGraphicsView to improve the performance of QML
<dyams> tsdgeos: have you considered them in your mm-dash- branch?
<tsdgeos> dyams: like what?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah confirmed, it's unity-2d-shell
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean, there's a bug somewhere in chromium triggered by unity-2d-shell
<dyams> tsdgeos: like 1) setOptimizationFlags(QGraphicsView::DontSavePainterState)
<tsdgeos> dyams: why should i specifically consider that for the mm-dash branch?
<tsdgeos> i mean it's not unity-2d-improve-performance branch
<tsdgeos> it's unity-2d-lets-move-the-dash-around branch
<dyams> tsdgeos: because,  ShellDeclarativeView has become a QGraphicsView
<tsdgeos> dyams: it was already
<dyams> tsdgeos: :) yes, but earlier it was QDeclarativeView too. no?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> which is a QGraphicsView
<tsdgeos> ok, i see where are you coming, QDeclarativeView has that flag set
<dyams> tsdgeos: yes, InQDeclarativeView, QGraphicsView is tuned to improve the performance with QML
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes I confirm test fails. Is due to key tap-detection stuff, am digging
<rye> Super+Alt in Unity triggers the appearance of the numbers on the icons and they don't disappear until you click super again
<rye> until you hold super again
<rye> is it known?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, chromium + shell is broken that way
<Saviq> it does some funky stuff with the dragged tab
<tsdgeos> well it does what should happen when you drag the tab outside the chromium window
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> but when you try to drag it back, or within the same window
<Saviq> it doesn't
<Saviq> so I'd same the same issue
<greyback> I'm experiencing drag+drop problems in mumble too. I can't move myself between different channels
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> that sounds related
<Saviq> so gtk has the same issue Qt had
<Saviq> +seems to
<tsdgeos> Saviq: isn't mumble Qt?
<Saviq> is it?
<tsdgeos> i think it is
<Saviq> might be
<tsdgeos> ldd says it is
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we _did_ get the patch into qt4-x11?
<tsdgeos> i think we did
<tsdgeos> at least the bug was closed by riddell afair
<tsdgeos> let me make sure
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/qt4-x11/precise says we did
<Saviq> question is whether it's built and greyback has it installed
<greyback> I've qt 4:4.8.0-1ubuntu5 installed
<thumper> rye: weird
<thumper> rye: can you file a bug?
<thumper> rye: use ubuntu-bug unity
<thumper> rye: that'll gather the info we need :)
<Saviq> greyback, it should be there in ubuntu4 already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, the fix is there (at least my bug test program works)
 * thumper EODs
<tsdgeos> let me try mumble
<rye> thumper, i am being picky, i accidentally clicked two keys, well, will file one :)
<Saviq> greyback, actually make that ubuntu5, yes
<thumper> ta
 * tsdgeos is dangerously running out of disk in the VM
<greyback> tsdgeos: you can expand the disk size
<tsdgeos> well i kind of did that already
<tsdgeos> not sure if worked though
<tsdgeos> i.e. VM manager reports 8GB but ubuntu inside only 5.5GB
<greyback> tsdgeos: you need to use gparted to increase the partition size inside the vm too
<tsdgeos> makes sense :D
<tsdgeos> question is how to run gparted with ubuntu itself being run in the vm?
<greyback> you do the fun thing of booting your vm from a rescue disk :)
<greyback> bbiab
<tsdgeos> yeah, mumble drag issues confirmed
 * tsdgeos wonders how that can happen
<tsdgeos> dyams: pushed changes so we do the same qdeclarativeview does in init
 * tsdgeos shakes fist against workers drilling the street in front of his house
<rye> ping JohnLea, bug #878492 was resolved for Unity2D by setting global menu shortcut to Alt+F10. In Unity, the shortcut is F10 - is it intended?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 878492 in unity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard shortcut - F10 shortcut is used to show menu and this is wrong" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/878492
<JohnLea> rhy; then it should not be marked as fixed released in Unity.  didrocks, did you mark this fixed released for Unity by mistake?
 * rye notices, that nick is "rye" - from "Roman Yepishev" :)
<didrocks> JohnLea: it's my script, I think there is a bug when there is an unity-2d fix linked to an unity one :)
<JohnLea> didrocks; could there be other bugs also affected by this script bug?
<JohnLea> didrocks; (obviously we need to revert the status change for 'Unity')
<didrocks> JohnLea: https://launchpad.net/unity-2d/+milestone/5.4
<didrocks> I see nothing else here
<didrocks> JohnLea: reverted, thanks
<JohnLea> didrocks; this one may have had it's status changed incorrectly as well (but it is not a design bug) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/742544
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 742544 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher is shown on the wrong screen in some multi-monitor setups" [Medium,In progress]
<didrocks> JohnLea: we need to track this one to not have a difference between 2D and 3D
<JohnLea> didrocks; just read the bug, invalid now we have a launcher on every monitor
<JohnLea> didrocks; so ignore last comment
<didrocks> JohnLea: no, the unity task is obselete here with the new multimonitor work
<didrocks> yeah
<didrocks> no worry :)
<tsdgeos> greyback: ping
<greyback> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> greyback: will the dash multimonitor code, i've been looking at DashClient and in particular its alwaysFullScreen code, and it seems to me it doesn't really belong there since our FooClient stuff are mostly for dbus communication while this alwaysFullScreen code is "logic", can i move that code to the shellmanager? Actually i kind of *need* it since i need to make the alwaysFullScreen screen aware and doing it in DashClient is kind of painful
<greyback> tsdgeos: I agree, and yes I see how it suits you better
<tsdgeos> great
<rye> So it will be Alt+F10, by default, right?
<greyback> rye: yep
<didrocks> rye: thanks for spotting it :)
<rye> didrocks, then I have to highlight the following bug from gtk - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661973 - when people will hit f10 that will flicker the menus
<ubot5> Gnome bug 661973 in gtk "gtk+ reacts on F10 press incorrectly with xkeyboard-config-2.4.1" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<rye> didrocks, you can see this now if you change the shortcut to Alt+F10, since F10 was former keybinding it can be surprising and seen like a bug in unity
<didrocks> rye: interesting, I'll keep it under my radar once the change to 3D is done.
<rye> didrocks, thank you
<didrocks> rye: thank *you* for spotting them :)
<rye> oh, by the way, while i am still drawing the attention, qt apps (such as keepasx and now our very own Ubuntu One control panel) which use Qt render the fonts bold by default - is it planned to be changed?
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> om26er_: yesterday when you wrote me about "artifacts" on some Unity components (Asus 1215P and Precise) you were talking about this bug https://twitter.com/#!/andreagrandi/status/171357025547198464/photo/1 ?
<rye> Andy80, interesting, i see the same in top left corner with text - as if some column of pixels gets duplicated and overlays original one
<rye> but not on both machines
<om26er_> Andy80, yep
<om26er_> there is a report for that
<Andy80> om26er_: nice :) just what I wanted to know (if I needed to report it or not)
<Andy80> to avoid duplicating the bug
<Andy80> rye: it's "good" then, I mean... that more people is having this bug so we can report it with more details
<Andy80> rye: what resolution do you have on the PC where you are having this?
<om26er_> bug 927441
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 927441 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927441
<om26er_> Andy80, ^^
<om26er_> oh damn just remembered I had to test something about this bug :/
<tsdgeos> dyams: pushed new code for the dash move around thingie you found
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dyams guys let me know what I can help with for MM
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fix the struts problem :D
<tsdgeos> that's the biggest thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "fix" as in implement it in metacity..
<tsdgeos> actually i'm not sure we continue doing any MM until we decide what to do with it
<tsdgeos> since without it the rest is actually kind of worthless
<Saviq> Kaleo, dyams, tsdgeos, greyback, I think we should mumble that ^
<Saviq> unless greyback you were investigating that already?
<Saviq> I've kind of dropped in the middle of your talk guys so bear with me
<greyback> Saviq: I was doing some early research on it only.
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: Saviq is going to help you on MM now :)
<Saviq> Kaleo, only that the struts is currently the most pressing issue
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> if we can get the "only get struts on the left, the rest of the windows act as with hide-mode 1" then it is "ok", otherwise it's a lot of work and we should get that agreed upon asap or just defer MM support altogether
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: did you read the summary i made on the struts issue?
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: nope, but I understand that it's going to be a lot of work to implement MM struts
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: how much work are we talking about is the question
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: means changing metacity, and Qt at least, i'd say one week at least if i am totally lucky in all the changes i made, most likely 2 :D (though that's just an almost totally uninformed guess)
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: ok
<tsdgeos> Kaleo: but it won't be less than that unless you get someone that knows the struts stuff , can only be more, i just need to know if we want to commit ourselves to that or not
<Kaleo> tsdgeos: that's a fair question
<Kaleo> tsdgeos, Saviq, greyback: mumble
<Kaleo> if you guys don't mind
<Saviq> coming
<Kaleo> Saviq, tsdgeos, greyback: mumble? :)
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> coming
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback: we did no merge the "smart Background" class yet, right?
<greyback> tsdgeos: no we have not
<tsdgeos> greyback: Kaleo: just to be sure, we are going for the compromise solution, i.e. there's no reason to keep developing the "move dash to different shells" feature
<Saviq> Kaleo, greyback, tsdgeos: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/849876/ that works
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only thing is that the launcher is positioned wrong, you fixed that for MM?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what you mean with "positioned wrong" exactly?
<greyback> tsdgeos: correct, with only one launcher ever, we only need one shell
<Saviq> for hide-mode 0
<Saviq> tsdgeos,
<Saviq> in hide-mode 0 it was stuck to the right edge of left screen
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was the self-strut issue
<tsdgeos> but that was when we had multiple launches
<tsdgeos> if you only have one that won't happen
<tsdgeos> what you saw on the right edge of the screen was actually the "secondary monitor" launcher
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's the same code - the self-strut in updateshellposition
<tsdgeos> i know what code it is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's fine in hide-mode 1, but not in 0
<tsdgeos> but that's a non issue
<Saviq> yes it's an issue
<tsdgeos> why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm testing moving the whole shell to a different (primary) screen now
<Saviq> that screen can be the right one
<Saviq> and the issue is there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: unlucky you
<tsdgeos> you have the same problem
<tsdgeos> can't create struts there
<tsdgeos> hence can't do that
<Saviq> righy
<Saviq> right
<tsdgeos> the strut can only be on the left of the "big screen area"
<tsdgeos> we don't support struts on the right "monitor"
<tsdgeos> be it primary or not
<Saviq> yeah ok
<Saviq> you're right, but the positioning issue is the same, to be fixed
<tsdgeos> the code is fine
<Saviq> it doesn't seem to be updating the size properly when just changing the monitor arrangement
<tsdgeos> in the sense that it would work if the strut was being applied correctly
<tsdgeos> the problem is that the strut is not applied correctly :D
<tsdgeos> the strut is applied to the wrong screen and thus the positioning code thinks it has strut width to substract but really does not
<tsdgeos> and that's why you get a shifted launcher
<Saviq> Kaleo, so bar some positioning / sizing fixes, the primary screen solution works
<Saviq> for auto-hide we would still need to implement the barriers
<Saviq> and we can't have struts there, either
<Kaleo> Saviq: what do you mean we can't have struts there?
<diwic> hi! what does it mean when the small arrow next to an active application (in the left bar) is not filled?
<Saviq> Kaleo, if we move the shell to a non-left-edge screen
<Saviq> there's no putting struts there
<dyams> diwic: currently it implies application is not in current workspace
<diwic> dyams, hmm, I don't remember moving my terminal window to another workspace, might be a 12.04 bug
<dyams> diwic: check with spread( hit Super+S )
<diwic> dyams, hmm, it seems to have corrected itself now, now they are all in the first workspace.
<diwic> and the arrow is filled again.
<Kaleo> Saviq|bbiab: even by just computing the right position for the strut?
<Kaleo> Saviq|bbiab: something confuses me
<Levan> I have couple of ideas to make ubuntu more convenient how do i share them
<Andy80> om26er__: is there anything I can do to help you testing/triaging the bug #927441 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 927441 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927441
<om26er__> Andy80, you could download alpha2 of precise and see if the issue occurs there, if not then on the live session just update unity and restart unity to see if the issue occurs
<om26er__> so we are sure if its a driver issue or a Unity one
<om26er__> or I will do that when i get some time :p
<Andy80> om26er__: what you mean with "there"? I've already installed Precise on your same netbook :) it's not a live, it's an upgrade from 11.10.
<Andy80> about this machine, I prefer not upgrading, it's my main PC and cannot risk installing a non stable version :\
<om26er__> Andy80, we need to make sure if it started with some Unity update or mesa update
<om26er__> I'll be testing that in a few hours
<om26er__> and then update the bug report
<ali1234> i just updated and i'm having problems revealing the launcher on the main monitor
<ali1234> only the main monitor though. on the second monitor it works exactly like it did before
<ali1234> it's not a matter of sensitivity either. sometimes it reveals, sometimes it won't no matter how hard i push
<ali1234> is this bug reported?
<ali1234> i'm on 5.4 - bug did not happen in 5.2
<ali1234> om26er: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/923749 really about this? (see my comment on that bug too)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 923749 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "New "push mouse offscreen" feature really difficult to get" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> Kaleo, what do you mean "even by just computing..."?
<Saviq> Kaleo, it's not us that has problems with no struts being applied, it's window management and window sizing et al
<diwic> dyams|away, it happened again so I filed bug 936966
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 936966 in community.linuxmint.com "Typo in command at website" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936966
<diwic> eh, bug 936996
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 936996 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher shows app is in another workspace, but it isn't" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936996
<Kaleo> greyback: is that the HUD MR? https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-2d/hud2/+merge/93590
<greyback> Kaleo: yes
<Kaleo> greyback: that's everything I need?
<greyback> Kaleo: yep
<greyback> I'm working on fixing tests now
<Kaleo> greyback: ok
<Kaleo> greyback: ok, I have a couple of remarks functionality wise
<greyback> Kaleo: all comments welcome :)
<Kaleo> greyback: it's in the MR now
<greyback> Kaleo: focus follows mouse i consider separate fix
<Kaleo> greyback: fair enough
<greyback> but I am aware of it
<Kaleo> greyback: do you know of a general bug report for that? if so, can you put it in the milestone
<Kaleo> greyback: so that we don't forget about it
<greyback> Kaleo: I'll look, and add if necessary
<Kaleo> greyback: cool
<Kaleo> greyback: code looks great
<greyback> Kaleo: thank you
 * greyback is waiting for the "except for... " :)
<Kaleo> greyback: additional issues being posted now
<davmor2> gord: in hud if you open an app and press alt several times I've noticed that sometimes it has the app icon and sometimes not
<gord> davmor2, yup
<mhr3> greyback, who maintains qtbamf?
<gord> i swear, people on irc all have secret meetings where they wait so they can all synchronise their pings so that your guaranteed to get ten at once
<mhr3> gord, oh, you don't go to those meetings?
<davmor2> gord: no we just all like you so much that we think it is awesome to ping you once a second to remind you
<gord> i'm going to change my nick to guest0138123 and be invisible from everyone!
<popey> davmor2: got a bug filed for that?
<popey> or indeed gord
<davmor2> popey: no I was going to ask gord if there was before I filed one, just got caught up in something else though
<popey> davmor2: i have noticed it too
<mhr3> Kaleo, pls a quick approve on https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/bamf-qt/pkgconfig-fix/+merge/91552
 * davmor2 prods gord for an answer
<davmor2> gord: does ubuntu-bug hud work or is there more to the title than that?
<mhr3> Kaleo, and https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/dee-qt/pkgconfig-fix/+merge/91551 as well
<gord> davmor2, tbh i don't want a bug for that, it'll be fixed by other bugs being fixed, so its just extra paperwork
<Kaleo> mhr3: done
<davmor2> gord: no worries as long as it is on your radar
<greyback> mhr3: oh thank you
<greyback> Kaleo: you too
<mhr3> greyback, oh... and i my build just noticed it's not correct :/
<greyback> mhr3: shoot, what's wrong with it?
<mhr3> greyback, it's missing prefix
<mhr3> +configure_file (libqtbamf.pc.cmake ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/libqtbamf.pc
<mhr3> +    @ONLY)
<mhr3> +install (FILES ${CMAKE_CURRENT_BINARY_DIR}/libqtbamf.pc
<mhr3> +    DESTINATION ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/lib/pkgconfig
<mhr3>      )
<mhr3> next time i should try the branch before thinking it's the same thing i just did... :/
<greyback> mhr3: my apologies, got distracted there. It's not been merged yet has it? Need it reverted?
<greyback> Saviq: would you have any comments on https://pastebin.canonical.com/60594/
<mhr3> greyback, it's cool, it failed, so would be nice to amend it ;)
<greyback> mhr3: Jenkins found it failed too. I'll fix it up
<greyback> mhr3: fixes pushed, will you have a quick look to make sure I didn't screw anything up?
<mhr3> greyback, sure
<greyback> mhr3: thank you
<greyback> mhr3: and apologies for the error
<mhr3> my bad, should have noticed it before clicking approve
<gord> you guys are far too polite ;)
<m4n1sh> DBO: ping
<uni4dfx> Hello. I am looking for some specific ApplicationIndicator information. Is this the right place to ask?
<davmor2> gord: apparently my old be got invalid'd so I added a new one bug #937119 let me know if there is anything useful I can add
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 937119 could not be found
<uni4dfx> Is it possible to disable existing ApplicationIndicators?
<gord> davmor2, ^^ its private ;)
<davmor2> gord: try again
<gord> davmor2, yeah the stacktrace is useless, maybe the retracers will help
<davmor2> gord: I think that is what it got marked invalid last time, I've added the script this time though so you guys can reproduce it locally if it is crap again
<uni4dfx> is there a unity development channel?
<Daekdroom> uni4dfx, yes: #ubuntu-unity
<uni4dfx> Can someone point me to the source code of Unity's ApplicationIndicators?
<s9iper1> cimi: i guess this bug has enoughf info can you lok at  it and can i asign u you ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/933841
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 933841 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ugly context menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<Cimi> s9iper1, empathy is a bug, desktop menu is not
<Cimi> we decided for light menus
<Daekdroom> Cimi, but the submenus on the Unity panel being white is a bug, right?
<s9iper1> hmm ok thanks very much ken also assign  you my bug see  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/929651
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 933841 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #929651 Ugly context menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<s9iper1> cimi:
<Cimi> Daekdroom, this is a bug, they should be dark
<Daekdroom> Ah, ok.
<s9iper1_> cimi: so its a light but
<s9iper1_> bug
<s9iper1_> *
<gotwig> mhall119: hey
<FloatingGoat> wow the unity developers need to stop.. just stop....
<FloatingGoat> BEING SO AWESOME!!
<Daekdroom> That's so not what usually happens in this channel.
<Daekdroom> And I agree. They're doing a very good job for Precise.
<s9iper1> i need the latest ppa of unity i searched but cannot find any body helps
<s9iper1> 1
<s9iper1> !
<thomi> s9iper1: ppa:unity-team/ppa
<thomi> bschaefer: ping?
<bschaefer> hey was just about to ping you!
<thomi> heh, just "got to work"
<bschaefer> thomi, haha, yeah me too
<thomi> I *love* my morning commute
<bschaefer> yeah the best is I had a snow storm a few weeks ago, and didn't miss any work :)
<thomi> oooh, nice.. you're in the US somewhere? We have summer
<bschaefer> yeah Washington State
<thomi> ...although it's kind of grey right now...
<thomi> nice!
<s9iper1> thomi:thanks
<thomi> coming to UDS this year?
<thomi> s9iper1: yw
<bschaefer> it's moderate right now, and I believe so I went to the last one
<bschaefer> and it is only about a 2 hour plane ride this time ;)
<thomi> cool. Anyway, I'll be finishing up the CJK stuff today - I wanted to make sure I didn't duplicate anything you've already done
<thomi> I *think* the only thing we're missing is the ability to install an engine using python
<FloatingGoat> precise is amazing
<FloatingGoat> I love it
<bschaefer> sweet!
<bschaefer> and yeah that is all we are missing
<bschaefer> which I needed to talk to you about testing the HUd!
<FloatingGoat> i've been using it for like two days and i cant even go back to my stable install its so great
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, have you seen TIm's latest blog post? It's about testing the hud :)
<bschaefer> Ooo nice, will read right now :)
<bschaefer> what is his site?
<bschaefer> I guess I need that haha
 * thomi looks
<thomi> bschaefer: http://how-bazaar.blogspot.co.nz/2012/02/guilt-reduction.html
<bschaefer> sweet thanks!
<Andy80> I just had an idea for Ubuntu and Unity, but I'll try to prepare some mockups before submitting it :P
<huayra> unity as of today works great :) Only regression I can see is in when I move from the Spotify menues (Qt application) to the indicators and go back to the Spotify menues
<Andy80> stay tuned :)
<thomi> anyway, let me know what your testing requirements are, and we can sort something out. AFAIK there's very little introspection information available for the Hud, so it'll probably require tweaking unity
<bschaefer> nice!
<Daekdroom> Which package do I report against if Clementine is not using appmenu-qt?
<bschaefer> and will do thomi, and Ill make sure I send gord an email about the hud
<thomi> bschaefer: OK. sounds good.
<bschaefer> and +1on all the testing :), hopefully no regressions! Thanks
<thomi> heh
<bschaefer> well I mean hopefully they are all caught
<huayra> glad to see MyUnity in 12.04... but it does not work with 5.4
<bschaefer> thomi, o yeah, have you found a way to get info from the search results?
<thomi> int he dash or the hud?
<bschaefer> from the dash
<thomi> bschaefer: I know what needs to be done. It involves refactoring some ugly code in Unity. It's next on my list ;)
<thomi> shouldn't take too long though
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet! As that will be awesome for testing CJk
<thomi> yeah - Martin sent me some tests that need to introspect the dash...
<thomi> something like "reveal dash, type "photo" (but in chinese), verify that shotwell appears in the dash."
<bschaefer> awesome!
<thomi> But there's a bit of confusion around when this should work - you must have to set your locale correctly
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> ..hmmmm
<bschaefer> I haven't done that in a while
<bschaefer> so I need to refresh my self, which is something im doing today
<thomi> cool.
<bschaefer> Ill keep you updated!
<thomi> cheers
<bschaefer> yup, have a good day
<hcabaguio> hey guys I have an idea
<hcabaguio> what if instead of having a separate alt+tab "window" its a part of the launcher?
<hcabaguio> I mean, the launcher already shows open applications so why have a separate window to show it again?
<thomi> bschaefer: figured out how to add an engine to the preload list - it's actually pretty simple ;)
<thomi> bschaefer: Is it better to not use the global engine thing?
<thomi> if we just add it to the loaded engines list, we can change the tests to enable and disable the first engine with Ctrl+Space, right?
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> I used to global so we could set it ourself
<bschaefer> because there is a list of engines, when you add multiple ones; and the order isn't always the same
<bschaefer> thomi ^
<thomi> OK, well, that's not going to be a problem shortly
<thomi> yeah - I can set the order
<bschaefer> thomi, awesome! I want to look at your code when you have it done :)
<thomi> heh, OK
<bschaefer> also the only way right now that Im getting Chinese search working is by setting it as my language
<bschaefer> by setting Chinese as my language...
<bschaefer> thomi, here is your test running, and it looks like its working
<bschaefer> http://imgur.com/Q3rlc
<thomi> cool
<thomi> I'm almost finished this engine stuff
<bschaefer> it also got shortwell and some others
<thomi> bschaefer: what locale do you have set?
<bschaefer> chinese
<thomi> OK
<thomi> I wonder if you can set that in python
<thomi> How's you set it?
<bschaefer> hmm I think the problem with that is when I change languages you have to log out
<bschaefer> so got to system settings
<bschaefer> and then at the bottom right there are 2 people
<bschaefer> everything is in chinese sooo I cant read it haha
<bschaefer> thomi, let me write out what needs to be install and changed to get it working
<thomi> thanks
<thomi> logging out is an issue :(
<bschaefer> yeah :(
<thomi> We may need a separate test machine in the lab with a different locale set
<bschaefer> hmm yeah, I wonder if we can set it up to search through all locales
<bschaefer> it would get slow though
<bschaefer> thomi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/850466/
<bschaefer> hopefully that explains it enough!
<thomi> haha
<bschaefer> I got stuck in chinese for a while once...
<thomi> awesome. I'll try and see if we can do that in python
<thomi> heh
<thomi> OK, there'
<thomi> s a new version of my branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/ibus-testing/
<bschaefer> yeah, I think you can set the languages but the relog is the annoying part. OO what if you can do a unity --reset?
<bschaefer> sweet ill check it out
<thomi> bschaefer: are you able to run it and see what the tests do?
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> hmm the ibus doesn't seem to get activated
<bschaefer> I can go into the dash and ctrl+space then start the test and it works 100% though
<thomi> hmmm, ok
<thomi> I'll play around with it some mre
<thomi> I'm switching to chinese, so if I don't come back, you know what's happened to me ;)
<bschaefer> haha alright, email me if you get stuck ;)
<bschaefer> if you can
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, ping
<thomi> bschaefer: those tests should work - they work perfectly in the terminal, so I'm not sure what's going on
<thomi> bschaefer: what do I need to get ibus input working in the dash? Is there a branch I can grab from somewhere?
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah but there are 2 branchs for it ;(
<bschaefer> :(
<bschaefer> one for nux and one for unity
<bschaefer> thomi, does ibus work for say gnome-terminal?
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah
<thomi> if I change the tests to write in the terminal it works perfectly
<bschaefer> hmm also it should be working in the dash, as I fixed the focus problem :(
<bschaefer> so not works with ctrl+space in dash for trunk unity right now?
<thomi> so if you do it manually it works for you? i.e.: hit ctrl+space, reveal dash, type 'abc1'
<thomi> then Ctrl+space again to turn off ibus
<thomi> this is *without* the gloabl engine enabled
<bschaefer> well I need to revet back to the trunk unity...as Im using an updated one with the new ibus support
<bschaefer> yeah, global shouldn't effect it working or not
<bschaefer> lp:~unity-team/unity/unity.text-entry-im and lp:~unity-team/nux/nux.text-entry-im-auto-test
<bschaefer> are the two branchs, all I have to fix is 1 problem for those to get merged...
<bschaefer> thomi, also does your ibus start right away? or are you starting the ibus daemon?
<thomi> bschaefer: I start the daemon if it's not running in the python code
<bschaefer> thomi, can you go to system settings->language support really quick
<thomi> sure
<bschaefer> and see if ibus is selected
<bschaefer> under keyboard input method system?
<thomi> WTF? Since switching back to english, that dialog is still in chinese, but everything else is english :(
<thomi> it's set to 'none'
<bschaefer> umm go to regional formats and make sure that is english
<bschaefer> thomi, set that to ibus
<bschaefer> what happens when unity first starts, it see no input method is used and it effects some code in IMTextEntry
<thomi> bschaefer: hmmm, but I can't set that inside an AP test
<bschaefer> thomi, also press Apply System-Wdie
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> thomi, it shouldn't be a problem soon
<bschaefer> thomi, that part from unity is getting removed soon
<thomi> bschaefer: OK well I *think* the latest rev of my branch should work, once the ibus stuff is up and running
<bschaefer> sweet thanks, testing!
<thomi> FWIW it's probably a good idea to run these tests inside a guest session, just to make sure that you don't have any custom settings affecting the test results
<bschaefer> yeah I can, but its working :)
<bschaefer> ill test it on a guest one to make sure
<thomi> OK.
<thomi> Gotta reboot
<bschaefer> alright
<thomi> bschaefer: how come I still get some things in chinese even though all the 'zh' language packs have been removed?
<thomi> in system settings, the language support thing is in chinese, and apt is in chinese too :(
<bschaefer> thomi, really?
<thomi> yeah :(
<bschaefer> thomi, your user account was set back to english? What do you have set under regional formats in language support?
<thomi> English
<bschaefer> did you apply system-wide?
<thomi> ahhh, there's a setting in the user account too
<thomi> RIGHT, LET'S TRY THAT...
<thomi> oops..
<bschaefer> haha
<thomi> that fixed it :)
<bschaefer> sweet!
<bschaefer> I was almost out of ideas
<bschaefer> thomi, also is your ibus working in the dash now?
<thomi> bschaefer: nope
<bschaefer> hmm, what version of unity do you have?
<thomi> I'm running the unity-team/ppa
<thomi> I can start trunk if that'll help
<Daekdroom> the unity-team/ppa is behind precise repos.
<thomi> OK, I'm running 5.4.0-0ubuntu1
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah that wil help
<bschaefer> the focus fix for the ibus should be in trunk
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, just building trunk now
<bschaefer> cool, also my guest session is broken soo I couldn't test it in there
<thomi> :(
<bschaefer> not really sure when that happened though haha
<bschaefer> but your test worked for me on my normal one
<thomi> OK - the onyl thing to watch out for is if you've set any custom settings that are not set on a default unity install
<thomi> since the test machines are stock-standard ubuntu
<bschaefer> ok, Ill start setting up a test VM for this kind of thing
<bschaefer> where it will just be a standard ubuntu install
<thomi> bschaefer: a second user account will at least eliminate system settings changes
<thomi> bschaefer: and getting unity to run inside a VM can be difficul
<thomi> t
<bschaefer> I know, that is where I do most my dev work
<thomi> bschaefer: I'm now running trunk, and still no luck
<bschaefer> really?
<thomi> oh ok
<thomi> let me make you a short video :)
<bschaefer> alright haha
<bschaefer> thomi, also is there a reason to open and close the dash each time?
<thomi> hmm, 4.6MB... whare can I stick this?
<bschaefer> or are you using it to select all text?
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah - it's better to start all tests the same way
<bschaefer> thomi, alright, just curious
<thomi> bschaefer: we can't control the order to tests, so you have to assume that everything is in the default state, and you need to leave it in the same way
<bschaefer> and you can email me it :)
<thomi> bschaefer: ahh, of courtse
<bschaefer> brandontschaefer@gmail.com
<thomi> sending now
<bschaefer> sweet, im just stress testing the test.
<bschaefer> so far 4/5 times worked 100% of the times
<bschaefer> sometimes it fails because it doesn't close the dash...which doesn't select all text so the text check is failing
<bschaefer> sweet got your email
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, that's fixable
<bschaefer> thomi, so ctrl+space in the dash wont work? With trunk...
<bschaefer> that is no good!
<thomi> bschaefer: if the dash is showing, Ctrl+Space does not enable ibus - if I close the dash it doesn't work in the terminal either
<bschaefer> yeah, that is what the global setting does I believe
<bschaefer> so if you activate it in the in one app you don't have to set it again in the other app
<thomi> ahhh, OK.
<thomi> in that case my video is flawed, but it still doesn't work for me
<bschaefer> but the dash should be working independently with a ctrl+space!!
<thomi> bschaefer: that also means all those tests should fail
<thomi> because we enable ibus *before* we open the dash
<bschaefer> are you using set_global_engine?
<thomi> not any more
<bschaefer> hm
<bschaefer> o i think its because I have ibus active in the dash haha
<thomi> ?
<bschaefer> why the test past for me
<thomi> ahh
<bschaefer> yup haha
<bschaefer> yeah I guess I did a ctrl+space and forgot to undo it!
<thomi> OK, so the tests need to activate ibus *after* opening the dash?
<bschaefer> yes, if we are no longer using the global setting
<thomi> ok, I'll fix the tests
<bschaefer> cool, I also tried using preload engines and it wouldn't work for me!
<bschaefer> but just tested it out and you are setting the inactive ones correctly :)
<bschaefer> config.set_list("general", "preload_engines", engine_list, "s")
<bschaefer> i tried that same line!
<bschaefer> haha, but good that it works. I must have been doing something wrong haha
<thomi> bschaefer: new verion of my branch
<thomi> now ibus is activated after dash loads
<bschaefer> alright, pulling
<bschaefer> Ran 5 tests in 30.113s
<bschaefer> OK
<bschaefer> all worked :)
<bschaefer> and I made sure ibus wasn't set before the test
<bmcorser> hello gang
<hcabaguio> hi
<bmcorser> anyone in here experienced issues using their apple trackpad with ubuntu 11.10?
<bmcorser> namely the cursor getting stuck in the top left screen corner when making a four-finger gesture
<Daekdroom> Shouldn't the HUD icon size match Launcher's for consistency?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-21
<bmcorser> nn
<bschaefer>  /msg hey jay
<bschaefer> ops
<thumper> :)
<bschaefer> thumper, also think I found a good fix for the last problem :)
<bschaefer> the ibus, not the alt+f1 (will get to that soon)
<thumper> cool
<thumper> looking forward to all this landing in trunk
<bschaefer> me too! The korean bug has been bothering me for sometime and im happy this will get fixed :)
<bschaefer> thumper, also the fix is when the dash is about to hide it has to SetKeyFocusArea to NULL so the end key nav focus signals fires
 * bschaefer is hoping that is a correct way to do this
<thumper> bschaefer: double check with jaytaoko
<bschaefer> will do!
<tgm4883> Is there any documentation on working with the new videos lens in 12.04?
<mhall119> tgm4883: what kind of documentation are you looking for?
<tgm4883> mhall119, along the lines of what kind of data the videos lens is expecting
<mhall119> tgm4883: same thing any lens is expecting, url, image, name, description
<tgm4883> Looking at the screenshots, it still seems short of working really well with episodic content, but it's a start
<mhall119> tgm4883: the videos lens isn't the same as what was designed for Ubuntu TV
<tgm4883> mhall119, right
<mhall119> you're right that it's not designed to handle episodic content
<tgm4883> mhall119, will that be making it's way into the videos plugin? or is there plans for a separate plugin for UTV
<mhall119> I'm not sure how you'd successfully navigate heirarchical data like that in the dash
<mhall119> tgm4883: you can probably add a "series" category to the video lens, but how to get a list of episodes form that, I'm not really clear on
<tgm4883> mhall119, you'd have to have a lens that showed top-level content (just show title), then be able to click on that and list all shows with that title
<tgm4883> would be similar to a search I guess
<tgm4883> catagories and sources are defined in the lens though, not the scope right?
<mhall119> categories are
<tgm4883> Not something I can add on the fly
<mhall119> no
<tgm4883> cause that would be another way of doing it
<tgm4883> allowing to add 'catagories' that were just the show title
<mhall119> unfortunately categories aren't allowed to change dynamically like that
<mhall119> or fortunately, depending on your perspective
<tgm4883> and sources doesn't really make sense for show titles
<mhall119> like I said, the Dash isn't really designed for browsing heirarchical data like this
<mhall119> if you have an application that can, you can have the Dash search for the series, then open the series in that app
<mhall119> like how the music lens will list albums, but opens the albums in the music app, not the dash
<tgm4883> mhall119, doesn't really work well for my use case
<mhall119> what is your use case?
<tgm4883> although really, it makes more sense to wait for UTV, although I'm unsure of how that will be implemented
<tgm4883> I'm making a MythTV lens
<tgm4883> err, scope
<mhall119> what is your user story I mean, as a user what do you want to be able to do
<tgm4883> so I'm sitting at my desktop and want to watch a show while doing some work (just something in the background). MythTV doesn't really support opening up to a series like that (and I'd rather just have it open the particular show in the video player anyway)
<tgm4883> although I suppose there isn't really a need to drill down in that scenario. I guess I was mixing that with my UTV plan for a MythTV scope
<snadge> anyone here know anyone from amd.. specifically the fglrx team?
<snadge> do they even bother to test it with ubuntu? .. theres an option to --builpkg Ubuntu/precise
<tsdgeos> can i unload/load the unityshell compiz plugin?
<tsdgeos> unity --reset ?
<tsdgeos> no that kills compiz altogether
<greyback> tsdgeos: maybe using ccsm?
<tsdgeos> greyback: unity --advanced_debug worked for what i wanted
<greyback> tsdgeos: new to me, will remember that
<tsdgeos> greyback: well, basically starts starts gdb instead of compiz :D
<greyback> :)
<tsdgeos> but with the "correct options"
<tsdgeos> doing gdb compiz did not bring up a full unity session for me
<didrocks> right, hence the option ;)
<didrocks> greyback: btw, so no release this week
<didrocks> will be next week
<greyback> didrocks: thanks for confirming
<rye> Hello, I was wondering whether all the pop-up menus are supposed to be dark in Ambiance? I see mixed results and could not figure out whether that's correct from the bug reports
<rye> hi, i wanted to install chromium-browser via dash/software center but dash was keep giving me adobe flash player instead
<rye> can I somehow help if currently one of my windows on current workspace has an empty triangle as if it was on another workspace?
<om26er> rye, screenshot please?
<rye> om26er, http://ubuntuone.com/1MiPjEC2429h56eUzkqPrL - look at the launcher, below gimp there is an app that is at the front
<rye> om26er, if i minimize all windows then unity finds this window too, it is not listed in alt+tab switcher
<om26er> yeah I face it too
<om26er> if you switch to a different workspace and come back it will fix ;-)
<didrocks> mhall119: hey, aroudn?
<om26er> we have it reported somewhere I was looking for the bug number a few hours ago didn't find it :/
<om26er> rye, ^^
<mhall119> didrocks: yup
<didrocks> mhall119: so, I'm looking at your quickly template
<didrocks> mhall119: nice work, I think you got it quite easily :)
<mhall119> didrocks: the packaging bits may change, I'm waiting on the ARB to decide how they're going to handle lenses/scopes
<rye> om26er, hm, yep - it does fix it, ok :)
<mhall119> didrocks: can you help me turn this template into an installable package?
<didrocks> mhall119: sure, so the python module needs to be in /opt, isn't it?
<mhall119> didrocks: for the ARB, but they may end up maintainging lens packaging themselves, in which case I'll change it to use normal system paths
<jokerdino> guys, just a quick check. is the white sub menus in ambiance a bug or feature?
<rye> om26er, sorry about the picture, i was too involved translating the top part that i failed to understand it has an english equivalent
<rye> unpublishing
<om26er> uuh I didn't notice looks kinda cool :p
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, let's see how quickly package goes in it
<didrocks> mhall119: so, you shouldn't import the upgrade method from the application template (they have nothing in common)
<mhall119> I was wondering about that...
<didrocks> yeah, this command is really template specific
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_fix_starting_size_problem/+merge/94007
<greyback> tsdgeos: looking
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'm not really happy with the fix, but I can no longer reproduce it, so that makes me happy :D
<mhall119> didrocks: I'm struggling with what to do about "quickly run"
<mhall119> since you'd have to copy your .lens file into /usr/share/unity and "unity --replace" in order for it to show up
<didrocks> mhall119: I really thing that unity should pick on the fly the new lenses :/
<didrocks> but yeah, I was sure it was an issue there
<didrocks> first, looking in a local ir
<mhall119> didrocks: there's a bug for it, and njpatel says it should be do-able
<didrocks> dir*
<didrocks> and running "unity"
<didrocks> (no need for --replace as my warning it telling :p)
<mhall119> I'd like to have that working for 12.04
<didrocks> I'm wondering
<didrocks> something sudoish is not great
<didrocks> so copying in a local dir
<didrocks> and running unity is maybe doable
<didrocks> I can maybe try to have a look at that
<didrocks> if we can't do it, we will require sudo :/
<didrocks> mhall119: quickly package seem to do what you expect it to do, isn't it?
<mhall119> yes
<didrocks> so as release, share
<didrocks> edit, doesn't show .service and .lens, but I think it's better that way
<didrocks> quickly configure only shows the command that are relevant to the derived template
<mhall119> didrocks: FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/606277 is the bug for recognizing new lenses without restarting
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 606277 in unity (Ubuntu) "Allow dynamic Lens loading" [Medium,Triaged]
<mhall119> yeah,  I thought about adding .service and .lens, but it's not really something that should be modified regularly
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, unfortunatly, this bug is not a high prio
<didrocks> quickly debug still works \o/
<mhall119> didrocks: yeah, I've asked for it's priority to be changed
<didrocks> mhall119: we have 80 precise release critical bug before getting to anything else unfortunatly :/
<didrocks> mhall119: but looking at a local folder, I can maybe handle it in the unity code
<didrocks> that would at least enable developping a lens without using sudo
<didrocks> or hum
<didrocks> we can maybe be smarter
<didrocks> like, first time, requiring copying the file
<didrocks> then, you don't need to
<mhall119> if I was any good with C, I'd commit the patches myself
<didrocks> mhall119: it's C++, not C ;)
<mhall119> even worse :(
<mhall119> I've at least taken classes on C
<didrocks> would that be acceptable?
<mhall119> didrocks: what you mean "first time, requiring copying the file"
<didrocks> well, the .service and .lens files are needed to unity to know that, at some point, a lens can connect
<didrocks> then, you can kill a lens
<didrocks> start it again
<didrocks> without restarting unity
<mhall119> technically only the .lens is needed, you don't need the .service if you run the process manually
<didrocks> indeed, even
<didrocks> so, what we can do
<didrocks> is quickly create … copying the lens file
<didrocks> restarting unity
<didrocks> and then, you're ready to roll
<mhall119> ew
<didrocks> "quickly run" run the daemon
<mhall119> restarting unity is a horrible user experience
<didrocks> you can ctrl + C
<mhall119> you lose all of your window placement
<didrocks> and run it again
<mhall119> not something that you'd expect to happen when you run "quickly create"
<didrocks> mhall119: I think we should ask for a confirmation
<didrocks> or first quickly run
<didrocks> I have no strong opinion, but it can be a way to deal with it as we won't have to autoload support for 12.04 I guess
<mhall119> I'm thinking maybe add a "quickly install" that requires sudo
<mhall119> much like how Singlet did it
<didrocks> and "quickly run" telling "you need to "quickly install at least once?"
<mhall119> yeah
<didrocks> yeah, that can work
<mhall119> and "quickly install" can restart Unity, I think that's acceptable (though still not ideal)
<didrocks> so, back on quickly package, it works. If the ARB need to intall the python module in /opt, I need to check that the support I added is still working (it even compiles py to .pyc in /opt/extra…)
<mhall119> i need to learn more C/C++ so I can be more helpful here
<didrocks> mhall119: it's not that complicated, the thing that will take time it the autopilot test
<didrocks> (and the bunch of other issues we have ;))
<mhall119> didrocks: my setup.py tells dh_python to install  to /opt/, is that the right way to do it?
<didrocks> mhall119: you don't ask that for the module, isn't it?
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<didrocks> ./usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/foo/__init__.py -> ../../../../share/pyshared/foo/__init__.py
<didrocks> this is not in /opt
<didrocks> you can do it in setup.py as well though, that would be better than my hack through the distro back in karmic time (that shouldn't be supported by dh_python2 even)
<mhall119> didrocks: is my template packings putting things in ./usr/lib?
<mhall119> I thought it put it all into /opt/
<didrocks> not the "python module" for the lens
<didrocks> only the bin/ stuff
<mhall119> didrocks: oh, so it does, I need to fix that then
<didrocks> mhall119: also, you need to add: http://paste.ubuntu.com/851509/
<didrocks> to the binary, where there is my code for symlink and such
<didrocks> to import the module from /opt
<greyback> sdgeos: what should that fix again, the general view size, or the panel
<didrocks> mhall119: the only downside of this not being managed at the system level (as what i did in the python-central time), is that you don't get the compilation from .py to .pyc
<greyback> ignore that :)
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'm still getting the same problem
<tsdgeos> greyback: are you?
 * didrocks looks at the quickly ubuntu-application template are really miss this time where he had to to hack on this fun project (but so much stuff I'm seeing right now should be broken due to lib/tools evolution…)
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep :(
<tsdgeos> greyback: i can't reproduce it anymore with that change :-/
<greyback> tsdgeos: in fact, I've got it the last 3 times in a row
<tsdgeos> lol
<greyback> so it's bad timing
<tsdgeos> greyback: i have another much more invasive fix, i can push that if you prefer, basically it seems that something in Qt is borked
<tsdgeos> that more invasive fix will fix it for sure
<tsdgeos> let me push that one
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah let me try it
<didrocks> mhall119: as well, drop the import from the "upgrade" command as told
<didrocks> mhall119: if you need any help/review on the template, please ping me
<didrocks> mhall119: seems you caught it quite easily how the (simple) inheritance works :)
<didrocks> mhall119: do you need packaging for the template itself?
<mhall119> didrocks: in a meeting in -community-team atm
<mhall119> but yes, I'll ned packaging for the template itself
<didrocks> mhall119: will propose a branch shortly then
<mhall119> thanks
<tsdgeos> greyback: pull again
<didrocks> mhall119: just a question, shouldn't we move your template to a subdir? and then create the other scope/templates as other dirs? (just one source, multiple binary packages)
<mhall119> didrocks: yeah, I just wasn't thinking of that when I started
<mhall119> I'll mkdir and bzr move everything
<didrocks> mhall119: no worry, I'll bzr mv while doing the setup.py
<didrocks> (as needed for packaging
<didrocks> I'll propose you a branch then :)
<mhall119> cool
<tsdgeos> greyback: is that better?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes actually
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes actually
<greyback> stupid multi-monitor :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: note that i'm doing one of the "Qt donts" that is setting the size from a resizeEvent
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah I noticed that
<tsdgeos> greyback: but should be "safe"
<tsdgeos> "famous last words" TM
<greyback> Yeah :) I'm not so keen on it tho, could you run it by saviq/kaleo in case they have alternative idea?
<greyback> I admit I'm stumped by it
<tsdgeos> greyback: added them to the MR
<tsdgeos> greyback: i've been tracing it inside Qt, basically there's something that sometimes happens in the wrong order,
<tsdgeos> though can't say why it does not if oyu have the panel already started
<greyback> tsdgeos: is there a bug in the Qt bug tracker about it?
<tsdgeos> haven't looked
<tsdgeos> but i don't think you'd be able to reproduce it with something small
<greyback> if that's the only possible workaround, then it'll be good to log it with qt people
<greyback> of course
<tsdgeos> greyback: if you think it's worth the time i can strip off things until i end up with two codebases as small as possible that reproduce the bug
<greyback> tsdgeos: that could take some time. No I think you can be more useful in other ways right now :)
<greyback> tsdgeos: I'll check in with Sam tomorrow to see where he is with the Metacity work, and get you to continue working on the MM stuff
<tsdgeos> cool
<kklimonda> hey, I have a problem with some applications disappearing from alt+tab - any idea what that may be about?
<kklimonda> (other than it being a bug ;))
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, do they also appear in the launcher with a hollow arrow, as if they were in another workspace?
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: yeah
<Daekdroom> kklimonda, try pressing Super + S twice and see if it persists.
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: thanks, that fixed it
<kklimonda> Daekdroom: is that another bug related to windows being placed between two workplaces? I remember seeing bugs related to that around 11.04
<Daekdroom> I don't know.
<elopio> greyback: ping. I need some help with the testability driver.
<elopio> do you have time?
<Andy80> what kind of sourcery is this http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android :D ????????
<mhr3> greyback, heads up - there's a small abi break coming to unity-core
<mhr3> but just abi
<kancerman> thank you to whoever un-defaulted hiding the launcher :D
<racarr> :p
<racarr> Err. whoops. middle click error...
<kklimonda> Andy80: no idea but it actually looks interesting
<kklimonda> I wonder how usable it is going to be though when most phones have only 512MB of ram
<Andy80> kklimonda: if I understand correctly is not something you could install on your own phone.... (even if it was a powerfull Galaxy Nexus), it requires some customization to integrate it with Android. I think it's just an idea, a good one, but nothing available yet.
<kklimonda> Andy80: from what I can tell it's more than that
<kklimonda> Andy80: they talk about how you can run both at the same time
<kklimonda> ah, it uses google apps (docs, calendar) for most stuff - maybe that's how they are going to fit it in 512MB ram
<Daekdroom> So it's an Android device you connect to a monitor and WHAM! You have Ubuntu as a PC and Android as a phone at the same time.
<kklimonda> yeah
<kklimonda> which would actually be pretty coo
<kklimonda> cool*
<kklimonda> if my phone had like 2GB+ ram ;)
<Daekdroom> Well, if they put the RAM requirement at 512, then it must work with that little..
<kklimonda> I'm not convinced - especially that they want you to "forget the office PC"
<kklimonda> stupid TB uses well over 150MB of ram and I have really small collection of emails
<kklimonda> but I love the idea itself
<greyback> elopio: hey, I'm here now. How can I help?
<greyback> mhr3: ok. When it gets merged, it should trigger a unity-2d build too so all should be well
<DebolazW> Meh, I'm a sad panda. Application titles still look weird on 12.04 :(
<elopio> greyback: I wasn't able to see the application on the visualiser, but now I can.
<elopio> greyback: so, I'll probably bother you again some time in the future. :)
<greyback> elopio: you're welcome to :)
<elopio> greyback: oh, and here I think that rubygems is also a requirement. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity2DTestability
<greyback> elopio: yeah it is, but I unless I've a bug in the package, it should've been installed
<elopio> greyback: then you have a bug in the package. It wasn't installed here.
<greyback> elopio: ok, thanks for telling me
<elopio> greyback: np. Thanks to you, your talk has been really useful for us.
<DebolazW> Someone remind me, what was the command I used to submit bug data, and what application do I specify for problems in drawing application titles correctly? (Compiz?)
<greyback> elopio: I'm glad. Any (more) problems, let me know
<elopio> ok.
 * DebolazW was told to do this earlier here, but havent had access to the computer in question until now.
 * DebolazW pokes people.
<mhall119> Debolaz: ubuntu-bug perhaps?
<balloons> anyone else having there launcher non appear with set to autohide? this is on multimonitor setup in precise, running up to date as of now
<thomi> balloons: are you using an nvidia chipset?
<balloons> thomi, yes, this is on nvidia
<thomi> balloons: there's a bug in the latest nvidia drivers that stops autohide working
<balloons> great, do you know the number? I'll subscribe to it
<thomi> hmmm, no. jason was following it up with the nvidia people.
<thomi> let me check LP quickly
<balloons> ok, thanks
<thomi> balloons: ok, it seems there's not a bug for it yet
<thomi> I'll ask jason when I next see him online
<balloons> would you like me to create.
<balloons> ?
<balloons> i'm looking to open another bug as well.. I get x crashes occasionally when crossing my mouse across the 2 monitors
<balloons> it's happened enough to be a real bug.. always the same way
<thomi> balloons: if you like
<balloons> k, doing it.. thanks for your help thomi
<balloons> thomi, fyi if your interested lp:938227
<balloons> i can never get that syntax right.. bah  lp:938227
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/938227
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 938227 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher doesn't reveal when set to autohide" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> Cheers
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-22
<Andy80> Saviq: I know I'm asking you to find a dinosaur, but.... do you remember where we put that code for the simple QML Twitter client we did during MeeGo Summit on SF?
<bschaefer> thomi, ping
<thomi> bschaefer: yo
<bschaefer> hey I have some Japanese test for you :)
<thomi> cool!
<bschaefer> I have 3 so far, let me double check them!
<bschaefer> also you will need ibus-anthy
<thomi> bschaefer: OK
<bschaefer> thomi, just sent an email
<thomi> Cheers, I'll add them
<bschaefer> cool, Ill have some korean ones later also
<bschaefer> and ill be making them for hud too
<thomi> bschaefer: what does pressing Ctrl+J do?
<bschaefer> commit text
<bschaefer> thomi, the space switches the text
<thomi> bschaefer: hmm, isn't that the same as pressing the number for the txt you want?
<thomi> like "abc1"?
<bschaefer> thomi, its an interesting way to type I would say... Korean is actually really cool.
<bschaefer> thomi, that is a different engine
<bschaefer> that is for pinyin only
<thomi> oh ok, it's engine-specific? bummer
<bschaefer> yup :(
<thomi> that sucks
<bschaefer> that is why its hard to make sure ALL work correctly
<bschaefer> but we are coving the 3 big ones
<bschaefer> also Korean doesn't have much translated for it yet...
<thomi> OK. I'm going to change the tests to use python-testscenarios so we don't have to write identical tests :)
<bschaefer> thomi, nice, the hangul engine is easier to use, just type and space is to commit
<thomi> ok
<thomi> we'll probably end up with a test for each engine then
<bschaefer> Yeah, these 3 are a very good start
<bschaefer> hmm there is also the ibus-m17n which has a lot of engines in it...
<bschaefer> like different CJK engines
<bschaefer> thomi, sent you 3 korean examples now as well
<bschaefer> thank you very much! :)
<thomi> awesome
<thomi> these tests are going to look like... like... umm...
<thomi> good
<bschaefer> o and the korean engine is
<bschaefer> ibus-hangul
<bschaefer> yeah, it was fun to learn how to actually type in those languages!
<thomi> bschaefer: got a second?
<bschaefer> yup
<thomi> can you please make sure you have python-testscenarios installed, grab the latest version of my branch, and make sure the ibus tests still run correctly and pass for you?
<bschaefer> yup
<thomi> and if you want a pleasant surprise, check out the new version of test_ibus.py file :)
<bschaefer> alright :)
<thomi> python rocks the casbah ;)
<bschaefer> getting a few errors
<bschaefer> AttributeError: 'IBusTestsPinyin' object has no attribute 'activate_input_engine'
<thomi> oh nuts
<thomi> I'm an idiot, hang on
<thomi> bschaefer: ok, pull new version ;)
<thomi> I renamed a method and forgot to update it. What a tool!
<bschaefer> thomi, haha, and sweet!
<thomi> pretty cool huh?
<bschaefer> pulling and about to run it!
<thomi> I'll do a separate test for the other two input engines you've sent me
<bschaefer> sweet!
<bschaefer> runs 100%
<thomi> awesome
<thomi> thanks
<bschaefer> and cool, these test are looking awesome
<bschaefer> we had to many regression when it came to ibus last cycle!
<bschaefer> thomi, nice scenarios list!
<bschaefer> in test_ibus.py
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> adding the korean and japanese ones now
<bschaefer> thomi, I also wish there was an easy way to tell if it was active. I wonder if there is a config.get_value for that hmm
<thomi> bschaefer: if you find one, please let me know - I've been looking too
<bschaefer> will do!
<thomi> bschaefer: new revision of my branch: adds hangul tests.
<bschaefer> sweet, checking it out now
<bschaefer> thomi, so it didn't seem to switch to ibus-hangul on my test
<thomi> oooh, that's interesting
<bschaefer> everything is in pinyin
<bschaefer> does the order matter?
<thomi> bschaefer: it should remove all the other engines
<thomi> the tests only enable one engine at once
<bschaefer> hmm only pinyin is on my active engine list
<thomi> ...they also restore the engines that were installed after the test ran, so your system will be back to normal after the test completes... well, it *should*
<bschaefer> under the korean test
<bschaefer> haha unless you ctrl+c out of it!
<thomi> ...that's true
<thomi> ...I think
<thomi> I'll add some logging and work it out
<bschaefer> well I just did, and only piniyin is under active hmm
<bschaefer> Ill tinker around a little with it!
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah I just put hangal as the only active engine then ran the test and it switch it to pinyin only
<bschaefer> which the korean test gets ran first
<thomi> wtf?
<thomi> ok, what happens if you do this:
<thomi> python -m testtools.run autopilot.tests.test_ibus.IBusTestsHangul
<thomi> that should run the hangul tests only
<bschaefer> pinyin
<thomi> OK. I'll look into it.
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm weird, I just switch the call from pinyin to hangul (for the pinyin test) and it worked
<thomi> OK, I wonder if ibus-daemon needs to be restarted after changing the settings
<bschaefer> that might be it, what if instead of just loading one engine to the active list just have a list of engines you are using to have it preload them all at one
<bschaefer> once*
<thomi> what kappens if you do "killall ibus-daemon" and re-run the tests that you changed (the ones that should fail)
<bschaefer> just got a seg fault when I killed the ibus daemon
<thomi> in what?
<bschaefer> TextEntry
<thomi> OK, that's not good - we should probably fix that :)
<bschaefer> I think it cause the code im putting into nux reach an assertion where the bus was no longer connected to the bus
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> nux should ideally fail gracefully if ibus dies
<bschaefer> hmm yeah, Ill have to bring that up with Jay
<bschaefer> it shouldn't assert but rather just return false when trying to process the event
<bschaefer> dammit now its not connecting to ibus haha, one sec
<thomi> hmmm,
<bschaefer> ok its working again
<thomi> I can reproduce the issue in the python interpreter
<thomi> ibus reports the "pinyin" IME is active, but it's still using the hangul one
<thomi> like it needs to be refreshed or something
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> as I change it to use only hangul for both pinyin and hangul
<bschaefer> then hangul worked and now switching back to pinyin it wont load it!
<bschaefer> but the test work for korean :) (When it is in hangul)
<thomi> hmm, I really want to avoid loading all the engines at once
<thomi> I can kill the ibus-daemon from python, but that'll break nux for you at the mometn
<bschaefer> thomi, do you account for the space at the end of the korean input?
<thomi> I think so, yeah
<bschaefer> ok, let me run it again to see if it passes the check
<thomi> there's a space at the end of each input string
<bschaefer> hmm it is typing in the correct info but im getting 3 failures
<bschaefer> Difference: u'\ubb38\uc11c' != u'\ubb38\uc11c '
<bschaefer> I think your check is not taking the space into consideration
<bschaefer> like when you hit space it commits the preedit along with putting a space there
<thomi> ahh, ok
<thomi> I'll update the tests
<thomi> just for the hangul tests, right?
<bschaefer> yup!
<bschaefer> thomi, Ill see what I can do about the crash in nux
<thomi> ok, new revsiion available with the fixes
<bschaefer> sweet all passed :)
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, the same thing happens with ibus-setup
<bschaefer> thomi, so ibus setup resets the ibus-daemon?
<thomi> no I'm saying it doesn't
<thomi> the same propblem exists
<thomi> at least, for me it does
<bschaefer> hmm
<thomi> right now ibus-setup shows Korean as the only active input engine, yet when I type I still get the pinyin engine
<bschaefer> if you restart the daemon does it fix it?
<thomi> killing the ibus-daemon does fix the issue :)
<thomi> yup
<bschaefer> ok, well im going to have to fix it so nux doesn't crash on that!
<bschaefer> it nice we caught that so early :)
<bschaefer> its*
<thomi> that sucks - surely that's an ibus bug. Do we know any ibus developers?
<bschaefer> no its in the new code im doing for TextEntry
<bschaefer> im pretty sure at lease, let me crash it really quick again
<thomi> no I mean the fact that the engine doesn't update
<bschaefer> o
<bschaefer> hmm, I think im the closest to an ibus dev we have :(
<thomi> we ought to fix that as well - killing the daemon just to update the active engine is a bit heavy handed
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> I think that is why they only have a preload-engines signal
<thomi> have you looked into the ibus src code? think it's possible to get a fix in before precise?
<bschaefer> I have dug through it, but Im not sure if I have been in that chunk of code at lease
<bschaefer> also when you first install a new engine you have to restart the daemon to get it in the list of engines
<thomi> yeah, I noticed that
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> thomi it might be better to submit a bug for ibus, and for now we could  restart the daemon
<bschaefer> but im not sure if they will do anything about :(
<thomi> bschaefer: are they on LP?
<bschaefer> no google code
<bschaefer> http://code.google.com/p/ibus/
<thomi> OK, I'll submit one now
<bschaefer> thank you! Im about to start working on this crash in nux, hopefully I can fix it soon!
<bschaefer> thomi, haha it was actually pretty funny why it was crashing
<thomi> yeah?
<bschaefer> thomi, so there is a disconnected signal cb and for some reason it was calling Connect instead of Disconnect
<bschaefer> so when it disconnected it was trying connect right away
<thomi> whoops ;)
<bschaefer> haha, yeah
<bschaefer> sweet and it reconnects, alright all fixed for now :)
<thomi> bschaefer: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/issues/detail?id=1418&thanks=1418&ts=1329885137
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet thanks!
<bschaefer> I hope its a fixable problem
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah, I may even take a look at the code myself
<thomi> how hard can it be? :P
<bschaefer> thomi, the ibus code isn't the easiest code to read haha
<bschaefer> Ill try to take a look my self
<thomi> bschaefer: if you get a chance, there's a new revision in my branch that has tests for the japanese scenario as well
<bschaefer> thomi, I think it's anthy
<bschaefer> unless the engine list says anthi
<thomi> oh
 * thomi fixes
<bschaefer> regular expression ftw!
<thomi> ok, pull now
<bschaefer> the space for the japanese engine doesn't commit a space
<bschaefer> Difference: u'\u30e6\u30fc\u30b6\u30fc ' != u'\u30e6\u30fc\u30b6\u30fc'
<bschaefer> I know its annoying haha
<bschaefer> the space switchs it to a different form
<thomi> haha
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> other then that is works like a charm ;)
<bschaefer> and the ibus engines not switching
<thomi> cool.
<thomi> ok, there's a new revision without the spaces now
<bschaefer> thomi, ok, this is an interesting merge conflict
<bschaefer> <<<<<<< TREE
<bschaefer> class IBusTestsAnthy(IBusTests):
<bschaefer>     """Tests for the Anthy(Japanese) input engine."""
<bschaefer> =======
<bschaefer> class IBusTestsAnthi(IBusTests):
<bschaefer>     """Tests for the Anthy(Japanese) input engine."""
<bschaefer> >>>>>>> MERGE-SOURCE
<bschaefer> since i changed it myself, but cant it see its the same!!
<thomi> heh, maybe do a revert before a pull
<bschaefer> thomi, no I fixed it, just thought it was funny
<bschaefer> delete then bzr resolve
<thomi> odd
<thomi> fair enough
<bschaefer> it because I changed the source my self, then pulled your changes
<bschaefer> from Anthi to Anthy but idk thats odd maybe a random space difference
<bschaefer> wait I think you missed an Anthi
<bschaefer> is why there was a conflict
<bschaefer> or I did
<bschaefer> thomi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/ibus-testing/view/head:/tests/autopilot/autopilot/tests/test_ibus.py#L98
<bschaefer> Looks like you missed one Anthi
<thomi> oh ok
<thomi> ahh yep
 * thomi fixes
<bschaefer> which is why there was a merge conflict haha
<thomi> ok, new revision
<bschaefer> but everything works!
<bschaefer> it is getting 100% of the jap mataches
<thomi> cool
<thomi> looking into the ibus src code
<thomi> seems like there might be a way to restart the bus remotely
<bschaefer> well in ibusbus.h there is a ibus_bus_exit which takes in an argument to restart it
<thomi> bschaefer: yup, that's what I saw
<thomi> I'm looking for the dbus interface spec
<bschaefer> can you just call bus.exit(true)
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> sorry, I saw that earlier but thought you had used to restart it when you said you could in python!
<thomi> np
<thomi> well, I can confirm that the bug still exists in the latest sources from google code
<bschaefer> thats good, hopefully restarting the ibus-daemon will work for us for now
<thomi> bschaefer: new revision that restarts ibus after setting the daemon
<bschaefer> alright, so just run it from the beginning?
<thomi> may as well, or maybe just the ibus tests
<thomi> I'm out for the day though - talk to you tomorrow
<bschaefer> thomi, alright
<bschaefer> ill send you an email about anything i notice
<bschaefer> thank you!
<apw> bug #938538
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938538 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD: incremental search not keeping up with typing on atom netbooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938538
<htorque> hello all! how would i determine what's causing this white pixel to appear at (0, 0) from time to time? → http://img.xrmb2.net/images/984711.png
<htorque> xwininfo on (0, 0) says it's the panel, but i'm not so sure it's coming from the panel.
<jokerdino> htorque: bug 927441
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 927441 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Far left character in panel (and launcher popups) distorted" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/927441
<htorque> jokerdino: no, that's not it.
<jokerdino> oh wait, may be it is not relevant.
<apw> htorque, do you have your launcher exposing on top left or left ?
<htorque> no, i disabled all hiding functions.
<apw> was wondering if it was the activation 'window' for something like that
<htorque> i remember seeing this for a while, likely happens more often after unlocking/resuming the system
<htorque> no way to reliably reproduce it, though.
<mgedmin> what does xprop say about that window?
<htorque> mgedmin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/852485/
<mgedmin> for the record, I've never seen this bug
<htorque> i've seen it on both of my precise systems
 * mgedmin is still on oneiric
<htorque> it's easy to see with the dark panel, so i expected to find a bug report, but nothing. i just have no idea against which package i should report it.
<htorque> hm, it's gone after a unity restart
<om26er> screenshot?
<htorque> http://img.xrmb2.net/images/984711.png
<om26er> saw that one yesterday
<mgedmin> .xsession-errors might have some debug messages maybe
<mgedmin> could it be related to dual-head?
<mgedmin> unity creates a separate panel window for each monitor
<htorque> mgedmin: nope, just one monitor
<mgedmin> is the window sized 1x1, according to xwininfo?
<mgedmin> or is it just a drawing bug in the regular-sized unity panel?
<htorque> according to xwininfo it's the panel
<htorque> don't know if windows can hide from xwininfo
<mgedmin> can you pastebin what xwininfo says, exactly?
<mgedmin> the only place where I can find a "panel" string in the source code is in ./plugins/unityshell/src/PanelController.cpp
<htorque> mgedmin: :-/ unfortunately i got rid of the pixel by restarting unity. i'm trying to make it reappear.
<mgedmin> and you don't remember the window size?
<mgedmin> the code that I can see always creates panel windows 24-pixels high and as wide as the monitor
<htorque> i *think* it matched the panel size
<mgedmin> if that window is 1x1, then either it doesn't belong to unity, or there's something very interesting going on
<mgedmin> if it matches the panel size, then it's a drawing bug, not a window creation bug
<mgedmin> unfortunately the internal layout of the unity panel is not introspectable with xwininfo...
<mgedmin> I would file a bug
<htorque> i will, just trying hard to find a way to reproduce it
<Andy80> didrocks: ping! (about OneConf, I'm Andrea)
<didrocks> Andy80: hey!
<didrocks> Andy80: how are you? :)
<Andy80> didrocks: I'm fine thanks, you? :)
<didrocks> Andy80: I'm good :)
<didrocks> Andy80: so, do you volonteer to help in getting some data syncing stuff for P+1? ;)
<didrocks> it's something I didn't implement yet on OneConf (just did package syncing) due to lack of time mainly
<Andy80> didrocks: I surely have time and willing to help, let's see if I also have the knowledge to do it :P
<didrocks> Andy80: heh, do you code in any particular language?
<Andy80> didrocks: where are the actual sourced of OneConf? and where I can find more documentation about its state?
<didrocks> Andy80: lp:oneconf
<didrocks> Andy80: it's included by default in ubuntu
<didrocks> integrated with software-center
<Andy80> didrocks: (in order of better knowledge ---> worst): C++, Python, C#, Java, C
<didrocks> ("share between computers")
<didrocks> ok ;)
<didrocks> so data setting sync are different than package syncing
<didrocks> my thought was that most of the data we want to sync
<didrocks> are stored in dconf
<didrocks> so maybe, we can try to have a look how to interact with dconf-service
<didrocks> and pushing that to ubuntu one
<didrocks> (so different from the package syncing service)
<Andy80> didrocks: but, how the service works? I mean... the daemon run in background, reads from ubuntu-one shared folder and writes data to d-conf?
<didrocks> Andy80: the settings syncing is not in OneConf yet, but that was the plan
<didrocks> Andy80: right now, oneconf-service is only about package sharing
<didrocks> (which is what is in ubuntu for 2 cycles)
<Andy80> didrocks: ok, we have to define an architecture anyway ;)
<didrocks> I think we need another approach for the data settings sharing
<didrocks> right
<didrocks> so, we have this dconf-service
<didrocks> which is already running
<didrocks> and have all the needing info
<didrocks> upstream is really friendly to us, I think we can discuss with him how we can integrate that to u1
<didrocks> the idea will be to "watch for some key and trigger an external syncing" and checking regularly on u1 the changes
<didrocks> Andy80: the right place to discuss that is at UDS, did you plan to come?
<Andy80> didrocks: ok, coming back to oneconf and dconf-service. The dconf-service is an existing service that is currently used by applications to save their settings or is it a specific component of oneconf?
<didrocks> Andy80: no, dconf-service is the new "gconf" (a place to store settings)
<Andy80> ah ok, so it's the same I already gave a look to
<Andy80> you said that we can trigger settings changes, right?
<Andy80> if yes, the settings part is correctly watched. Now, since I don't know ubuntu-one API, I suppose there is already a FileWatcher API or similar? To detect if a file changed....
<didrocks> Andy80: sorry, was in a discussion :)
<didrocks> Andy80: so, there are two way to accomplish this
<didrocks> Andy80: either putting that one files
<didrocks> Andy80: or using the new shiny API to only sync what we need :)
<didrocks> (like data)
<didrocks> I'll talk with them for that
<Andy80> didrocks: about the "new shiny API" you're talkng about Ubuntu One?
<didrocks> Andy80: yeah, they changed it recently
<didrocks> So two parts: - I would say, discussing with dconf upstream how to plug that in dconf-service
<Andy80> didrocks: ok, never used that API, so I'll give a look to the documentation today
<didrocks> - Look at how we can get the other way around with the u1 :)
<didrocks> Andy80: yeah, it's a good start
<didrocks> Andy80: sorry, nowdays, I don't have the time to look at P+1, I try to focus on the LTS :)
<didrocks> but as soon as we are a little bit further in the cycle, we can really start preparing that together :)
<Andy80> didrocks: after these two parts are ready, we need a UI to let the user choose what they wanna sync
<didrocks> Andy80: this should be in gnome-control-center I think
<didrocks> Andy80: the ui is not the real issue I guess :)
<Andy80> didrocks: a little thing I need is that you can explain me "which class is used for" in oneconf sources: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/oneconf/trunk/files/head:/oneconf/
<Andy80> didrocks: I was just giving a look at it but I cannot understand everything
<didrocks> Andy80: the oneconf only contains right now the package syncing
<didrocks> Andy80: so, not really relevant to what we try to do here, as it's more "plugin" for dconf-service
<Saviq> Andy80, found it: http://wiki.meego.com/QtWorkshop/TeamSirloin
<Andy80> Saviq: cool!
<Saviq> Andy80, you're not on the team list, though
<Andy80> Saviq: exactly, but yesterday I did need a very basic example of a twitter client to understand some things and that example came into my mind
<s9iper1> the colour in the dash and all other launcher  componants   with has updated in 5.4 unity how can i enable it it need any further package to instal ?
<Saviq> Andy80, cool, hope it helps, it's majorly basic, though :)
<Andy80> didrocks: with "plugin for dconf-service" you mean that rather than watching the oneconf source code I should give a look to the dconf-service docs?
<didrocks> Andy80: exactly
<didrocks> Andy80: it's dconf on gnome infra
<Andy80> Saviq: well, at the end I did something completly different using ListView/TwitterDelegate and a TwitterModel that uses XmlListModel class
<Saviq> Andy80, probably the more QML way
<Andy80> didrocks: you did read the Stuart Langridge's comment on my blog post? Do you thik we should coordinate with him?
<Andy80> didrocks: this is the comment I'm talking about http://www.andreagrandi.it/2012/02/21/ubuntu-syncronizing-settings-among-multiple-pc-using-ubuntu-one/#comment-77058
<didrocks> Andy80: totally, anyway, I already needed to speak with him :)
<Andy80> didrocks: perfect, so... for today I read ubuntu-one docs and dconf-service docs and I try to use some API, just to take confidence with them (is it ok if we do this in Python? Long time I don't use it, but I love using it :) )
<Andy80> didrocks: but since it's your "pet" you have right to decide which language to use ;)
<didrocks> Andy80: I'm afradi that the dconf-service binding will need some C foo :)
<didrocks> as we try to not have another daemon
<Andy80> ouch :\ I'm good with C like Paris Hilton is good at not spending money :P but I can give a look, don't worry ;)
<didrocks> Andy80: do not hesitate if you have any question! :)
<Andy80> ok, so: dconf-service docs, ubuntu-one docs and all in C. Let's start! :)
 * Andy80 well... lunch first :P
<didrocks> :)
<mhall119> good morning
<mhall119> didrocks: did you send me an MP?
<mhall119> oh nvm, I see it in my inbox now
<gotwig> mhall119: hey
<gotwig> mhall119: my package is in :-)
<didrocks> ;)
<apw> bug #938643
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938643 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD: keyboard focus is not returned to the original window after menu item is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938643
<mhall119> gotwig: in where?
<apw> bug #938538
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938538 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD: incremental search not keeping up with typing on atom netbooks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938538
<apw> didrocks, i've filed a couple of HUD bugs, could you check they are on the right package pls
<didrocks> apw: looking
<didrocks> apw: bug #938643 is a dup of a bug I already set on the priority list
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938643 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD: keyboard focus is not returned to the original window after menu item is selected" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938643
<apw> didrocks, cool, the duplicate finder never seems to find my duplicates ... sigh
<didrocks> apw: yeah, you are not alone in that situation :/
<didrocks> apw: the second, I reassign as it's only backend to indicator-appmenu
<apw> didrocks, i suspect its my peculiar way of using words when i write
<apw> cool
<didrocks> apw: bug #934061
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 934061 in unity (Ubuntu) "doesn't give the focus back to the active application after dash/hud use" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/934061
<didrocks> I'm dupping :)
<apw> thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping?
<mhr3> davidcalle, the video lens is using remote scopes, right?
<davidcalle> mhr3, one remote scope, yes
<mhr3> davidcalle, how is the process called?
<davidcalle> unity-scope-video-remote
<davidcalle> mhr3 ^
<mhr3> ah yea, thx
 * davidcalle reboots
<apw> didrocks, so i am also seeing any keypress between hitting alt and the hud box appearing getting lost, they are neither in the original app nor in hud, am wondering if thats worth a bug too; on the netbook that period is fairly long
<didrocks> apw: hum, this is interesting, definitively worth a bug
<didrocks> apw: there is another one on the perf of hud for appearing
<didrocks> apw: is the dash in your netbook slow as well to appear?
<apw> didrocks, yeah its similar to the refresh period
<apw> didrocks, i suspect it may be searching for '' before it appears :)
<didrocks> apw: I guess you have the same "lost keys" in the dash as well then
<didrocks> not the dash
<didrocks> not sure for the hud :)
<apw> didrocks, oh sorry
 * apw re-reads
<apw> didrocks, yes, its like 1-1.2s to appear
<apw> didrocks, and in an unscientific test ... its about the same delay for each
<didrocks> apw: yeah, the slowliness of them to appear is on the priority list as well, but the lost keys are interesting to log
<apw> will do
<didrocks> thanks!
<apw> didrocks, am i right in thinking that hud is learning from my selections
<didrocks> apw: indeed, it's the case
<didrocks> so it's sorted them higher and higher the more you are using them
<didrocks> sorting*
<apw> it is having the unfortuanate effect that i have taught my fingers alt open tab, makes me a new tab
<apw> which it does on one machne, and does something quite different on the other
<apw> but i am not necessarily looking before i hit return
<didrocks> ah interesting effect, indeed ;)
<didrocks> I think you can talk to tedg
<didrocks> he knows how to get a dump of the weight of each search
<didrocks> on the backend
<didrocks> maybe ken knows too as he's reponsible of integrating the backend
<apw> bug #938661
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938661 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD: key presses between hitting ALT to access the hud and the UI actually appearing are lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938661
<apw> didrocks, ^ for guiding to the right component :)
<didrocks> apw: not sure if it's compiz/unity TBH, let's keep it on unity right now. Thanks :)
<didrocks> I confirm it here on my slow machine
<Daekdroom> It happens on faster machines too.
<apw> didrocks, do you also see the 1s per letter behviour on that machine
<gotwig> mhall119: scope packers ppa
<gotwig> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available - checkout the last entry for the cooking lens :-)
<mhall119> gotwig: great! thanks
<gotwig> mhall119: I thank yoU!
<gotwig> :D
<gotwig> mhall119: I saw that ubuntu for android video
<gotwig> mhall119: why have you removed it? canonical
<mhall119> pretty slick isn't it?
<gotwig> mhall119: oh yeah...
<mhall119> gotwig: I don't know, I saw comments this morning about it being private, it wasn't yesterday
<didrocks> apw: not on that one though :/
<mhall119> gotwig: dude, you're on omgubuntu
<mhall119> check it out: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/hungry-new-cooking-lens-brings-recipefy-to-ubuntu/
<bkerensa> mhall119: We need some popvox unity lens
<mhall119> bkerensa: popvox? what's that?
<bkerensa> mhall119:  www.popvox.com
<bkerensa> :D
<gotwig> mhall119: WOOT
<bkerensa> it is a site that lets you track legislation and then contact your member of congress
<mhall119> bkerensa: paultag is already working on a politics lens, it can be incorporated into that
<bkerensa> mhall119: That would be nice
<bkerensa> popvox also owns govtrack.us
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> bkerensa: he works for a company that provides a public API for searching legislation
<gotwig> mhall119: isnt that cool?
<gotwig> mhall119: :D
<bkerensa> mhall119: Sunlight or something?
<bkerensa> :)
<mhall119> gotwig: it's feaking awesome!
<bkerensa> they e-mail me
<mhall119> bkerensa: yeah,  that's it
<gotwig> mhall119: I have to complete it, tough ^^
<gotwig> mhall119: and than comes my next lens ;)
<mhall119> gotwig: keep them coming
<mhall119> you got a lot of positive responses to this one
<gotwig> mhall119: :D Maybe its becouse my lens shows more than only the name and a comment :D
<gotwig> mhall119: for the items
<mhall119> gotwig: that was a really nice touch, I'd never thought of doing that
<gotwig> mhall119: you helped me. Thanks for that
<gotwig> mhall119: especialy with the packaging part. and my grammar ;)
<mhall119> I'm happy to help, and pleased to see it getting so much attention
<gotwig> mhall119: you and I know, that its not good enough, tough^^ but for 1 week work, its okay :D
<apw> didrocks, when i open the hud, about 1/4 it says "Type your command" briefly then changes to "Search", i presume that is not meant to happen
<didrocks> apw: oh totally confirmed here, gord ^^
<gord> yup, already aware
<apw> gord, got a bug# on that one
<gord> not that i have seen
 * apw will file
<apw> gord, what should i file that against
<gord> apw, unity
<davidcalle> mhall119, didrocks : what is the status of the lens quickly template? I'm writing a lens tuto for dev.ubuntu to be published this week.
<apw> didrocks, gord, bug #938757
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 938757 in unity (Ubuntu) "HUD: prompt sometimes briefly displays as "Enter your command" before reverting to "Search"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938757
<didrocks> gord: care to triage it? ^
<mhall119> davidcalle: he's sent me a merge proposal that I've merged
<gord> done
<apw> gord, do the max/min (+)/(-) buttons have meaning to HUD?
<gord> apw, you have lost me
<mhall119> didrocks: should I drop -template from the name of the template directory?
<mhall119> s/unity-lens-template/unity-lens/
<apw> gord, in the dash you can maximise and minimise it so that next time its open its size is different, indeed you can resize it
<didrocks> mhall119: agreed, that's better to drop it
<davidcalle> mhall119, didrocks, any eta for having it in the archive?
<gord> apw, those buttons are disabled in hud
<apw> gord, in hud we also show the same buttons but they don't seem to do anything, wondering if they should
<apw> ok
<didrocks> well, I think mhall119 wants to continue working on it a little bit, isn't it?
<apw> gord, allowing you to resize hud, its default height say, might make a nice way to define how many results you want to see
<gord> apw, you are talking to the wrong guy, i just code the thing ;)
<mhall119> davidcalle: didrocks: I just need to add an 'install' command to the template for local testing, then I think we'll be ready to submit it to the archives
<gord> i think there is a unity mailing list for design discussions now
<mhall119> davidcalle: I'll put the current package in a PPA for you though
<davidcalle> mhall119, great, I'll adapt the tuto and publish it when it's here :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: I just dput the source package into the scopes-packagers PPA
<davidcalle> mhall119, thanks!
<mhall119> davidcalle: FYI,  the workflow for making lenses with the template will be quickly create/quickly edit/quickly install/quickly run
<mhall119> "quickly install" will put the .lens file in /usr/share/unity/lenses/<lens_name>/, and call "unity --replace"
<mhall119> until such time as unity --replace isn't needed
<mhall119> which I'm still hoping will happen before 12.04 is released
<davidcalle> mhall119, sorry had to reboot. Are the service and lens files generated?
<mhall119> davidcalle: they're generated by quickly now, not Singlet, but yet
<davidcalle> mhall119, great :)
<Atlantic777> How can I debug unity lenses? I've just installed scope-video and lens-video but when I click on an video item player doesn't open. :/
<davidcalle> Atlantic777, from where did you install them?
<Atlantic777> davidcalle: let me check exact name of the PPA.
<davidcalle> Ok :)
<Atlantic777> ppa:atareao/lenses
<Atlantic777> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/so-long-productivity-youtube-lens-for-ubuntu-adds-browser-free-searching-of-videos/
<Atlantic777> davidcalle: ^
<davmor2> Atlantic777: I think you'll find that it's an xkcd lens that would end productivity :)
<davidcalle> Atlantic777, I'm not sure about this one, but I believe you need to search in the Dash for some sort of configuration tool for it. Don't remember its name, but it's searching for Youtube should help. You need to configure in what player the lens will open the videos. I think it's VLC by default.
<davidcalle> but searching*
<davidcalle> in the dash = in the Apps lens
<Atlantic777> davidcalle: I've found that. I searched for "scope" and got youtube config
<Atlantic777> maybe I have to logout/login but it's silly
<davidcalle> Atlantic777, you shouldn't have to... Let me check.
<Atlantic777> davmor2: lol, btw I'm using irssi, vim, sed, grep, remind etc in rxvt. :P
<davidcalle> Atlantic777, I suppose you have tested with different players in the config tool?
<Atlantic777> davidcalle: doing it now. It was using vlc (and it didn't work), then I switched to browser (it didn't work). Then switched back to vlc and it opened vlc (yay), but with some error that it can't open the stream. I could solve that. I've just installed minitube and the problem is solved. :)
<Atlantic777> Thanks for support. :D
<Atlantic777> see you later.
<davidcalle> Atlantic777, no problem ^^
<Andy80> didrocks: I was reading Stuart's comments here http://askubuntu.com/questions/48444/will-ubuntu-one-support-os-settings-sync/48541#48541 and I agree with him that applications should be sync-aware before we try to sync their settings. An example: you open FooApp on your home PC. You go to your office and open FooApp again, change settings and they are synced at your home PC too. The problem is that FooApp is not notified and when you close it,
<Andy80> FooApp saves old settings overwriting new changes. When you go back to your office you find old settings again. What do you think about?
<didrocks> Andy80: agreed, that's why OneConf is only about syncing system settings
<didrocks> and system settings are normally picking key changes
<Andy80> didrocks: ok then :) I continue my reading. p.s: don't know about dconf-service, but UbuntuOne doc is very poor and confusing imho: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/ :\
<didrocks> Andy80: you should ping stuart about it! and crack the whip :p
<Andy80> :D
<Andy80> didrocks: anyway, the moethods we need are these https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/data/store_data/ubuntu/ ?
<didrocks> Andy80: indeed :)
<Andy80> didrocks: I'm talking with Stuart right now on #u1db and he's telling me that this API docs is out of date: https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/data/store_data/ubuntu/ - the new docs is available here http://people.canonical.com/~aquarius/u1db-docs/ and currently only a Python implementation and API is available. VALA is in progress and no C api at the moment (they're moving from CouchDb ecc.....).
<mhall119> those old api docs really need to be removed
<mhall119> I've already marked them as deprecated on developer.ubuntu.com
<didrocks> Andy80: yeah, I know about the moving from CouchDB
<didrocks> Andy80: I'll talk to him tomorrow probably
<Andy80> didrocks: ok :) sorry if I didn't reply before, I was having a phone call
<didrocks> Andy80: same here ;-)
<davidcalle> om26er, ping
<om26er> yo davidcalle
<davidcalle> om26er, I was going to ask you about how to change the status of private bugs, but someone is answering me in ubuntu-desktop.
<om26er> okay :D
<davidcalle> om26er, that's pretty frustrating to see people having bugs and not being able to say "Nevermind, it's fixed" :P
<seb128> davidcalle, hey
<davidcalle> hey seb128
<seb128> davidcalle, I just subscribed you to the few privates bugs in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-video/+bugs
<seb128> davidcalle, you should have access
<seb128> they all collected several dups
<davidcalle> seb128, thanks a lot. I've just seen a few dups.
<seb128> yw
<seb128> you should probably try to get be added to the bugsquad
<om26er> or he could apply for bug control as an upstreamer triaging ubuntu bugs
<seb128> or whatever team is needed to have access to private bugs
<om26er> davidcalle, apply for Ubuntu bugcontrol do mention you are the upstream for unity-lens-video and want to triage its package but that would be really simple to get added to the team
<om26er> s/but/bug
<s9iper1> yes davidcalle is not added in bug control so thats why he is facing this..you can also talk with this to hggdh :
<om26er> he needs to apply for bugcontrol through proper channel ;)
<s9iper1> hmmm :) :D
<davidcalle> seb128, not seeing the private bugs you subscribed me to.
<hggdh> davidcalle: since you are an upstreamer, please contact jcastro (#ubuntu-community-team)
<davidcalle> hggdh, thanks :)
<hggdh> davidcalle: our pleasure, and thank you for helping
 * mhall119 has mighty-mighty upstream powers
<seb128> davidcalle, still there?
<davidcalle> I am, for a few minutes
<seb128> davidcalle, you don't have access to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-video/+bug/936141
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 936141 not found
<seb128> davidcalle, what is your launchpad id? not davidcalle?
<davidcalle> davidc3. Just fixed this one.
<seb128> davidcalle, ?
<balloons> anyone else getting multiple icons for windows in launcher? meaning if I have thunderbird, plus a compose window open I get 2 launcher icons instead of one
<seb128> davidcalle, is davidc3 your launchpad id?
<davidcalle> seb128, yes :)
<seb128> davidcalle, hum, I subscribed "davidcalle" to those bug, it's confusing that your irc nick is somebody else on launchpad
<davidcalle> seb128, I didn't know there was a davidcalle on Launchpad :/
<seb128> davidcalle, ok, fixed, try reloading https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-video
<davidcalle> seb128, oh, it's ok now, I'm on bug control
<seb128> davidcalle, hum ok, well you have access at least ;-)
<davidcalle> seb128, but thanks :)
<seb128> yw ;-)
<om26er> davidcalle, rhythmbox->music-lens any update?
<davidcalle> om26er, most of it is done and I hope that michal will have some time to look over the remaining bits.
<om26er> davidcalle, okay thx :)
<davidcalle> om26er, I got to go, see you :)
<michaelh1> Morning.  Where should I report website bugs?  http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/unity is broken with a ERROR
<michaelh1> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<mhall119> michaelh1: I'll look into it, thanks
<michaelh1> Ta.
<michaelh1> Separate question: how can I set Super-W to launch my web browser?  The keyboard shortcuts panel in current Precise works for Terminal but not WWW or Calculator.
<13WAAIJPJ> Isn't the URL: http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/
<michaelh1> I clicked through from the front page via projects and ended up there
<mhall119> michaelh1: the server took a crash, IS is working on bringing it back up
<mhall119> the front page being served from their caching server, which is why you still got that much
<thumper> morning bschaefer
<bschaefer> thomi, hey, I would have been on earlier but im tutoring ish right now
<bschaefer> opps
<bschaefer> thumper, hey
<bschaefer> thumper, right now for the ibus im just waiting on jay to review it and it should be good to merged
<thomi> bschaefer: your message seemed to make my entire system lock up :(
<thomi> I got the desktop notification, then nothing worked. WHAT DID YOU DO??
<thomi> :P
<bschaefer> thomi, o thats no good!
<bschaefer> thomi, I just said I was teaching things to people, it must not like that!
<thomi> heh
<thomi> seems compiz crashed, and took out everything with it
<bschaefer> but the testing are looking good! Im about to see if I can get this screen record working to show you :)
<thomi> cool
<thomi> oh yes! Now apport has crashed...
 * thomi enters a world of infinte recursion
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> the wonders
<davidcalle> mhall119, I'm a bit confused with singlet. Is it unity-singlet or python-unity-singlet?
<mhall119> thumper: ping
<thumper> mhall119: hi, otp
<mhall119> thumper: ping me when you're off please
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-23
<mhall119> anybody want to take the time to help me get setup building unity trunk?
<snadge> good luck with that.. theres some instructions on how to run trunk from your home directory
<snadge> but my experience was, those instructions were kinda incomplete.. and the resulting build, had issues, like half of it expects things to be where they normally are.. and its a bit of a mess
<snadge> so knowing that.. i would probably remove the packaged version of unity entirely.. and install the trunk version where its supposed to go
<mhall119> I ran apt-get build-dep unity, and following the instructions for cmake/make now
<snadge> and if its completely broken and unuseable, just log in with gnome shell ;)
<mhall119> I'm hoping not to break it that badly
<snadge> ive given up on unity to be honest.. i still use it.. because, i dont know.. im an idiot
<mhall119> I just have a bug I want to fix
<mhall119> and, honestly, my C++ knowledge is only slightly more than non-existant
<thomi> bschaefer: ping?
<snadge> i really dont like the new dash behaviour.. in particular, the removal of dodge windows
<snadge> but sir shuttleworth himself has piped in on the subject
<thomi> mhall119: I can help
<mhall119> snadge: that's the  launcher behavior, not the dash
<mhall119> thomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853452/ is where I'm stuck at now
<snadge> which probably means theres no chance in hell of that feature ever being re-instated
<mhall119> thomi: I want to get trunk building before I start breaking it with my awful C++ skillz
<thomi> mhall119: you need the latest nux
<mhall119> thomi: branch or package?
<thomi> mhall119: sure. You need to do this:
<thomi> bzr branch lp:nux nux-trunk
<snadge> so dash is the dashboard which pops out when you activate it from the launcher.. and the launcher is a seperate thing?
<mhall119> snadge: relatively seprate, yes
<thomi> nux doesn't use cmake, it's autogen and make.
<thomi> hmm, I should write a quick blog post about how I build unity... it might help people
<snadge> ok well.. i dont understand why the dodge function needed to be removed from ccsm
<mhall119> snadge: it was removed from unity
<snadge> a whole bunch of people bellyached about that.. some even saying that was it, they're switching to gnome-shell etc
<mhall119> snadge: a whole bunch of people would say that if they decided to stop kicking puppies
<thomi> mhall119: ping me if you have any more problems
<mhall119> thomi: so do I have to build and install nux system-wide?
<snadge> well its just not cool.. i dont understand why it had to go
<thomi> mhall119: no, you can install it to your home directory - that's what I do
<thomi> let me write a quick list of instructions...
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> thomi: I'd appreciate that, thanks
<snadge> theres already a blog post about how to run unity/nux from your homedir
<snadge> when i did it, there were a bunch of other deps that needed to be recompiled as well
<mhall119> snadge: meh, it failed user testing, it wasn't simple code, I can understand the decision to not continue sinking developer time into it
<snadge> well i wasnt part of the user testing.. and it was working fine for me
<snadge> unity is tested on retards now?
<mhall119> snadge: it's tested on random users who aren't familiar with Linux or Ubuntu, IIRC
<mhall119> you know, 99% of the population
<snadge> the premise is quite simple.. if theres room for it.. it should be there.. if there isnt.. it should go away
<mhall119> snadge: yup, it was a simple premise
<mhall119> but it was still wrong
<snadge> im using autohide at the moment.. but i hate it
<snadge> i hate having to reveal it when theres plenty of room for it
<mhall119> honestly, I hardly notices the difference between dodge and autohide
<snadge> and i hate it being there.. when i have a full screen browser window
<mhall119> I don't usually have room to show it
<mhall119> so autohide == dodge for me
<snadge> i do because many of my desktops area bunch of terminal windows
<mhall119> just terminals?
<snadge> so im stuck between having it always show.. which annoys me when browsing, and doing other full screen things
<mhall119> thomi: ok, I have nux-trunk, what are the commands I need to run to build it?
<thomi> mhall119: nearly gfinished typing them... one minute
<mhall119> thomi: keeping in mind I don't know the difference between make/cmake/automake/etc
<snadge> or having an empty looking desktop.. with no visible shortcuts
<mhall119> snadge: well, the code is in the bzr history, if it's that important to you
<mhall119> or you can improve it so that it doesn't fail user testing
<snadge> well.. if it has to be turned on via ccsm
<snadge> then it shouldn't be part of user testing
<snadge> so whether it passes or fails is then irrelevant
<mhall119> but if they leave the code in, they have to maintain it, updated it, etc
<mhall119> that's a lot of commitment for something that you don't want to give to users
<snadge> yeah but it doesnt have to work.. and then if it bothers someone if its broken.. they have the option of trying to fix it
<thomi> mhall119: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/853463/
<mhall119> snadge: leave in and ship something broken?
<snadge> who said it needs to be maintained if its not part of user testing
<thomi> I'll turn it into a proper blog post this evening.
<snadge> ccsm already gives you a warning that its for "advanced users"
<mhall119> thomi: whoops, I probably want to s/thomi/mhall/ don't I
<snadge> besides.. its not the first time ubuntu has shipped something broken.. thats standard for every single release.. it wouldn't be ubuntu if it wasnt broken ;)
<mhall119> snadge: that's kind of disrespectful to the people dedicating a lot of their time to this
<Daekdroom> He could provide examples for every release.
<thomi> mhall119: yeah - I did say that in the notes ;)
<mhall119> thomi: should the nux step be done before the unity step?
<thomi> mhall119: yeah
<thomi> just recently we changed nux, so it's not in the precise package archives yet
<thomi> when we release a new nux version you won't need to build nux before you build unity
<snadge> ive been using ubuntu for about 7 years.. and debian before that.. its just a shame that long term users are the ones that get kicked in the guts, in favour of "retards" who probably shouldn't be using linux anyway
<mhall119> thomi: error on ./autogen.sh: You need gnome-common from GNOME SVN
<thomi> mhall119: that's not right, let's see....
<mhall119> thomi: is the new nux in the unity-team ppa?
<thomi> mhall119: try this: sudo apt-get build-dep unity nux
<thomi> that should pull down all the packages you need to build unity & nux...
<thomi> well, most of them anyway
<mhall119> snadge: honestly, calling me a "retard" isn't exactly going to make my sympathetic to your cause
<thomi> let me know what else you're missing
<Daekdroom> mhall119, it's in the staging ppa, it seems
<mhall119> Daekdroom: ah, I'm no longer running the staging ppa
<snadge> well you're compiling unity from source.. so that automatically makes you not a part of the blanket "retard" statement
<mhall119> snadge: you'll notice I'm failing miserably at that task so far :)
<Daekdroom> snadge, so you think that nearly nobody should use Linux?
<Daekdroom> and that it should remain a niche?
<mhall119> thomi: only doxygen and libpci-dev are being installed
<snadge> no, i like to have my cake and eat it too.. linux is what it is, because of the intellectual users who use it, who know what they're doing
<thomi> ok, one sec
<thomi> mhall119: ahh, here you go: sudo apt-get install gnome-common
<snadge> if we're going to pander to people who have zero experience.. and remove options and configurability for the sake of ease of use.. at some point, you're going to piss off the intelligent people.. and they will use something else
 * mhall119 hopes thomi is writing these down for his blog
<mhall119> snadge: I have experience, and I like it
<Daekdroom> snadge, why can't we have Gentoo, Arch and others for the 'intellectual', and leave Ubuntu, Fedora, Mint and others for the general population?
<mhall119> I also make it better, rather than being disrespectful
<thomi> heh, I'll do it from scratch on a VM and work out everything we need
<mhall119> thomi: autogen.sh seems happier now :)
<thomi> cool - did it finish OK?
<snadge> ccsm is a good example of that.. something the general population shouldn't even be aware of its existence.. but removing functionality from that, just because retarded people don't understand it.. when theres a bunch of people who actively use that functionality and like it.. isn't a nice thing to do
<mhall119> thomi: configure: error: you are missing google-test, apt-get install libgtest-dev
<thomi> yup - you'll need that :)
<mhall119> I assume I should install that
<thomi> yeah
<mhall119> thomi: why aren't these in the build-dep?
<thomi> I'll try and get the guys who package nux to update the build-deps
<Daekdroom> snadge, 'dodge windows' wasn't removed from CCSM. It was removed from Unity because it took too much effort to keep and not enough people would use it.
<thomi> their out of date it seems
<mhall119> thomi: ah, cool, thanks
<mhall119> thomi: need google-mock too
<snadge> well im not the only person upset by it.. im just the most vocal about it right now
<mhall119> and libxtst-dev
<thomi> ...yeah
<snadge> for every me theres hundreds of other people who have just gone.. "wtf" and switched to gnome shell ;)
<mhall119> snadge: what would be the point in doing user testing, if you didn't follow it's results?
<mhall119> snadge: heck, Mark Shuttleworth liked dodge, and that still wasn't enough to justify keeping it
<mhall119> thomi: autogen finished successfully \o/ now on to make && make install
<snadge> ok out of curiosity.. how much code are we talking about for dodge, and how intrusive is it to unrelated areas
<thomi> cool
<mhall119> snadge: I don't know, but you can check the bzr log to find out I suppose
<snadge> its obviously more than a dozen lines.. otherwise i fail to understand what we're crying about
<mhall119> given the number of iterations that went into tweaking it's behaviour, I'd guess it's at least triple digits
<snadge> i gather its removal greatly simplifies the code and makes things look much neater
<snadge> unfortunately i'm not familiar with bzr.. im barely familiar with git
<mhall119> thomi: geez, C++ developers have to wait this long all the time?
<thomi> mhall119: not if you have a blinging laptop with 8 cores, 16GB of ram, and a SATA3 solid state disk :P
 * thomi loves his laptop
 * mhall119 will stick with python
<ajmitch> thomi: show-off
 * thomi slaps ajmitch with a conference lanyard
<thomi> get back to work you!
<ajmitch> I am working, this is why I have multiple monitors! :)
<thomi> is that why...
<mhall119> ajmitch: he's compiling
<thomi> ajmitch: still raining in town?
<ajmitch> thomi: very much so
<mhall119> http://xkcd.com/303/ is ajmitch
<thomi> :(
<ajmitch> mhall119: if only... :)
<mhall119> ajmitch: they didn't give you a rolling chair?
<ajmitch> mhall119: busy with javascript, not a compiled language
<mhall119> oh, then you have no excuse
<mhall119> thomi: ok, nux compiled
<mhall119> thomi: do I go back and try make && make install on unity now/
<thomi> yup
<mhall119> or do I need to run cmake on it again?
<thomi> mhall119: no, just cd to the build directory and do 'make && make install'
 * mhall119 goes back to office-chair fencing
<mhall119> no, no I don't
<mhall119> thomi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/853483/
<thomi> mhall119: ok, maybe you do need to do the cmake step again
<bschaefer> mhall119, make sure your nux branch is up to date
<mhall119> bschaefer: thomi just got me setup with nux trunk
<snadge> you could do a parallel build
<thomi> bschaefer: hey - there you are
<bschaefer> thomi, hey!
<snadge> eg.. make -j(n)
<bschaefer> thomi, I couldn't get the video going as I had to completely update that version and took to long :(
<bschaefer> thomi, i should be able to make it tomorrow
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, I was just wondering how far away we are from being able to merge the CJK fixes and the tests?
<thomi> ...not that I'm trying to hurry you or anything, jsut curious
<bschaefer> thomi, im waiting on jaytaoko to review it
<thomi> OK. it's mostly in nux?
<bschaefer> its been done for a couple days, but hes been very busy on something else
<bschaefer> its mostly in nux but changes in unity as well
<bschaefer> I can make sure both branch are merged with trunk if you want to try them out ;)
<thomi> bschaefer: got the link for the unity MP? I can have a look. Will probably need jay to look at it as well, but I can make a start
<bschaefer> I haven't mp it yet as im waiting to hear what he has to say
<bschaefer> thomi, but I could, that way you have a diff
<bschaefer> thomi, let me make sure they are both up to date branchs then ill mp them! brb
<thomi> bschaefer: I'd MP it - if you click the "mode details" button at the bottom of the "register a MP" page you can make it a WIP MP
<thomi> that way we get a diff, but no one merges it before it's ready
<bschaefer> thomi, alright will do!
<bschaefer> the nux branch
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.text-entry-im-auto-test/+merge/94304
<bschaefer> thomi, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.text-entry-im/+merge/94305
<bschaefer> unity branch
<thomi> cheers
<thomi> will take a look
<bschaefer> thomi, thanks for looking through it :)
<bschaefer> thomi, ugg need to update the unity branch. Somehow I missed a merge conflict
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> but you can just skim over that part ;)
<bschaefer> thomi, alright pushed changes
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, ping
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: pong, hello
<bschaefer> hey jay, how are you doing?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: fine! how are you
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, good! Getting these test finished, and making sure these ibus branchs are solid :)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: I haven't tried the nux branch in 2 days... let me get it...
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, you'll like some of the new test I added :)
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: :-D I am sure!
<bschaefer> you should also test out thomi ibus testing branch (if you have any time)
<bschaefer> its the autopilot for unity
<thomi> jaytaoko: I'm doing a review of the unity branch - think we can get this merged soon?
<jaytaoko> thomi: I think so. how is the testing of that branch? is it looking good?
<bschaefer> jaytaoko,  https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/unity/ibus-testing
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, thats just for an autopilot test
<thomi> jaytaoko: yeah, the tests are good
<thomi> jaytaoko: I'm keen to get the AP tests merged with unity ASAP, before unity changes and we get merge conflcits.
<thomi> but of course, we can't do that until the feature's in there
<mhall119> thomi: it compiled!
<thomi> mhall119: cool!
<mhall119> thomi: how do you run it?
<thomi> mhall119: instructions are in that paste I linked before
<thomi> you need to export a bunch of environment variables
<mhall119> thomi: do you have to replace your normally-installed session?
<mhall119> or can you run it in a separate DISPLAY?
<thomi> mhall119: I don't know how to run it on a separate display... you probably can
<thomi> your apps shouldn't exit when you restart unity though
<mhall119> yeah, ok, here goes nothing (I hope)
<thomi> they will all appear on the first desktop though :)
<thomi> mhall119: did you make it?
<thomi> ... that's not a good sign
<mhall119> thomi: still re-writing the exports
<thomi> oh ok
<mhall119> since mine is in ~/projects/Ubuntu/unity/staging
<thomi> ahhh
<thomi> bschaefer: what does 80085 represent in IMTextEntry?
<mhall119> OMG!
<mhall119> it worked!
<thomi> :)
<thomi> of course!
<mhall119> or...not
<thomi> doh!
<mhall119> or...nothttp://paste.ubuntu.com/853511/
<bschaefer> thomi, that was left around when njpatel first made IMTextEntry.cpp but im guessing its what NUX_TRACKER_LOCATION does
<thomi> bschaefer: can we change it?
<bschaefer> thomi, i dont see why not, let me do that
<mhall119> thomi: am I running the staging code?
<thomi> mhall119: well, it's at least running unity from your local home dir, but for some reason it's picking up everything else from the system.
<mhall119> thomi: are the parts I need to make it reload lenses running from my home dir?
<thomi> mhall119: yep
<thomi> mhall119: lenses are different projects
<thomi> mhall119: if you want to tweak lenses then you'll need to get them from LP and build them from source
<mhall119> thomi: I want to make unity reload them without needing to restart
<thomi> hmm, I don't know how to do that, sorry
<mhall119> right now we have to run unity --replace whenever we install a new lens
<ajmitch> somewhat ugly when you want them to just appear after installing
<thomi> sure
<mhall119> I'll get mhr3 tomorrow then, it's getting late for me
<mhall119> ajmitch: exactly
<thomi> ok
<mhall119> thanks so much for all your help thomi
<thomi> no problem
<mhall119> looking forward to that blog post :)
<bschaefer> thomi, alright pushed changes
<bschaefer> well change
<thomi> OK, I'm still going throught he diff
<thomi> haven't found anything else *yet* :)
<bschaefer> yeah, also forgot to explain why I was removing so much stuff
<bschaefer> haha good!
<bschaefer> thomi, all that code is moved down to nux now, but we need to keep IMTextEntry around to keep copy and pasting around
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> idk if you needed to know that ahah
<thomi> bschaefer: in Searchbar.h
<thomi> you changed the return type of text_entry() const; to TextEntryIM, but didn't update the type of the private member variable
<thomi> oversight? or on purpose
<bschaefer> thomi, let me take a look
<thomi> I realise this isn't your code, but returning a pointer to our internals is really nasty
 * thomi looks to see if we can easily fix that
<bschaefer> thomi, what do you mean I didn't update the private member?
<bschaefer> thomi, do you mean pango_entry?
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> it;'s type is still TextEntry*
<thomi> shouldn't it be TextEntryIM* ?
<bschaefer> its IMTextEntry
<bschaefer> which is the unity class
 * thomi looks again
<bschaefer> I know we are going to remove all these names soon!
<thomi> ahh I see. Sorry
<thomi> you're right
 * thomi was confused byt he diff
<bschaefer> no worries, it is a very confusing naming convention!
<bschaefer> and not being in the diff is also confusing, since it stays the same
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> OK, it looks good to me - there's some ugliness in there, but we can't easily change it, and it's not in your code
<bschaefer> yeah :(, but thanks!
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, did you get the nux branch up and running?
<snadge> anyone know how to install nx on precise?
<snadge> i found theres a cool new remote desktop app called remmina
<mhall119> me too
<snadge> but yeah.. i really need to be able to remotely access my pc at work ;)
<snadge> vnc is a bit poopy
<mhall119> vnc is like that
<snadge> yeah which is why nx was cool.. but it hasn't been updated since the 1970s
<snadge> well more to the point, ubuntu moved on.. nx didnt
<snadge> getting it to work has been increasingly difficult
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: back
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, hey
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, did you have sometime to talk on skype? Or do you need to finish some other things up?
<jaytaoko> bschaefer: sure
<bschaefer> jaytaoko, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity.text-entry-im/+merge/94305
<bschaefer> thumper, if you get back tonight, ibus code was merge!
<bschaefer> thumper, actually I guess ibus-1.0 wasn't found odd!
<dragan> is it posible to install unity 2d in 10.4
<dragan> i tried some tutorials on web but no unity package or ppa old
<JokerInDisguise> Hey guys. Is there any resource to learn libunity API using C?
<mhr3> JokerInDisguise, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/c/Unity-5.0.html
<JokerInDisguise> mhr3: are there any example codes?
<mhr3> JokerInDisguise, directly in C? no, all the samples though are at https://code.launchpad.net/unity-lens-sample
<mhr3> well that's for lenses obviously
<JokerInDisguise> mhr3: I am just learning. I was lookin into Launcher count and progress bar but can't seem to get it to work using C. Thanks anyway :)
<mhr3> JokerInDisguise, oh, i guess your best bet for those is to look at apps that already use those
<mhr3> i think there's something on wiki about it too
<mhr3> you'll have to google though :)
<JokerInDisguise> mhr3: Found it https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Unity/LauncherAPI . Do you have any idea what could be wrong with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/853690/ ?
<mhr3> you need to run a mainloop
<JokerInDisguise> tried that, didn't work.
<mhr3> JokerInDisguise, can you pastebin that version?
<tsdgeos> _salem`: ping
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> mhr3: you guys changed FilesystemLenses.h api, right?
<mhr3> a little yea
<tsdgeos> so now we have to create a reader and pass the reader instead of just passing the path?
<tsdgeos> any special consideration regarding the ownership of the reader?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ideally you should just use the default constructor
<mhr3> which is what was merged yesterday
<tsdgeos> mhr3: oh, cool
<tsdgeos> so just use the default constructor and that'll do its magic?
<mhr3> yes
<tsdgeos> great
 * tsdgeos creates a MR for unity-2d
<mhr3> tsdgeos, as i said it was merged yesterday
<mhr3> as into 2d
<tsdgeos> the code?
<tsdgeos> too?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rebase
<tsdgeos> lol
 * tsdgeos goes to his cave
<tsdgeos> sorry for the noise guys :D
<snadge> fix fglrx
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/770283
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 770283 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[fglrx]title bar does not update on non-maximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've resurrected my kill_launcherdbus branch since seems we are getting MM somewhere, care to approve it?
<tsdgeos> we concluded that dbus call was never used, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> ok there's one more issue with VBox and MM
<Saviq> why can't you change the amount of screens live...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shouldn't it go straight into lp:unity-2d, though?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it could, yes, prefer me to merge it there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, reduce the diff of MM
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_kill_launcherdbus/+merge/94340
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on it
<mhr3> davidcalle, btw please change the name of the video scope
<davidcalle> mhr3, process, package, everything?
<mhr3> no just the dbus name
<davidcalle> mhr3, oh :)
<mhr3> scopes are in the same dbus namespace, so they need to be well differntiated
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok, pick a name :)
<snadge> can someone from canonical go to amd and give someone a wedgie? k, thx :p
<mhr3> davidcalle, even "VideosRemote would work much better than just "Remote"
<snadge> dont make me buy an nvidia card, i really cant be bothered opening my pc :P
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok so you want a change just for the external remote  videos scope, not the internal local videos one?
<mhr3> davidcalle, internal ones aren't on dbus, so they dont matter
<davidcalle> mhr3, oh right
<davidcalle> mhr3, is net.launchpad.scope.remotevideos fine with you?
<mhr3> dbus usually uses camelcase, make it "RemoteVideos" ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, in the path too?
<mhr3> doesn't matter there really
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<mhr3> davidcalle, can you ping me with a link to the rev when you push it?
<mhr3> thx :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-videos/remote-videos/revision/24
<mhr3> davidcalle, you probably want to change the dbus service file as well ;)
<mhr3> but yea, great, thx :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, hmm... Interesting suggestion. I might consider it... :P
<_salem`> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> _salem`: nothing sorry, was a "i'm not updated" ping :D
<_salem`> tsdgeos, hehe ok!
<Cimi> Kaleo, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity-2d/unity-2d.not-recolor-workspace/+merge/94349
<krnekhelesh> hello everyone!
<krnekhelesh> I have a question...I have been trying to branch firefox to edit its quicklist for unity
<krnekhelesh> using bzr branch ubuntu:firefox
<krnekhelesh> however it keeps downloading for so long and downloads about 2200 MB and more...and still continuing
<krnekhelesh> anybody else having the same problem?
<krnekhelesh> om26er: ?
<om26er> krnekhelesh, ask chrisccoulson hey would know
<krnekhelesh> which server would he be on?
<krnekhelesh> room
<om26er> krnekhelesh, hey is here :)
<krnekhelesh> chrisccoulson: I have a question, are you there?
<chrisccoulson> sort of
<krnekhelesh> are you able to branch firefox?
<krnekhelesh> chrisccoulson: I finished the firefox quicklist but am unable to branch firefox
<krnekhelesh> chrisccoulson: I use bzr branch ubuntu:firefox
<chrisccoulson> what are you doing to the quicklist?
<krnekhelesh> chrisccoulson: I added 2 more options as stated in the bug report here
<krnekhelesh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/741046
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 741046 in firefox (Ubuntu) "[UIFe] Please add unity quicklist item for 'new window' and maybe 'new tab'" [High,Fix released]
<chrisccoulson> what 2 entries?
<krnekhelesh> Open firefox in Safe mode, Switch between Normal/Privacy mode
<krnekhelesh> which I think will be useful to users
<chrisccoulson> so, what happens to "Open firefox in Safe mode" when there is already a firefox instance running which isn't in safe mode?
<chrisccoulson> i think the answer is "it doesn't do what you expect"
<chrisccoulson> which is exactly the reason i've rejected these suggestions already
<krnekhelesh> yes
<krnekhelesh> but the switch between private/normal mode works perfectly
<krnekhelesh> I can switch back and forth
<krnekhelesh> also I wasn't aware that you rejected the suggestion
<chrisccoulson> krnekhelesh, what does "switch between private/normal mode" do when firefox isn't running at all?
<chrisccoulson> it makes no sense
<krnekhelesh> it opens it in safe mode
<chrisccoulson> it still makes no sense
<chrisccoulson> how can you switch between modes if it isn't open?
<krnekhelesh> yeah but I talked to michael hall
<krnekhelesh> and quicklists items do not need to fullfill roles only when open or closed
<krnekhelesh> for instance the totem quicklists has options for play, pause
<krnekhelesh> which wont work when totem isnt open
<krnekhelesh> and it does when totem is open playing a video
<chrisccoulson> so, you want to display an option which makes no sense when firefox isn't running?
<chrisccoulson> i'm unlikely to accept that, i'm afraid
<krnekhelesh> what if the string is changed to "Open firefox in private mode"
<krnekhelesh> I think that is acceptable in both situations you describe
<chrisccoulson> then what happens when firefox is running?
<krnekhelesh> it open firefox in private mode
<krnekhelesh> the same instance
<chrisccoulson> no it won't
<chrisccoulson> it will toggle between modes
<chrisccoulson> i've thought about this quite a lot, which is why i've not accepted previous suggestions to do this
<chrisccoulson> there are too many corner cases where it just makes absolutely no sense from a static quicklist item
<chrisccoulson> well
<chrisccoulson> they aren't really corner cases
<krnekhelesh> ok
<chrisccoulson> thanks for thinking about it though
<krnekhelesh> thnx for your time
<mhall119> good morning
<mhall119> chrisccoulson: is is possible to run one firefox process in normal mode, and another in private mode?
<chrisccoulson> mhall119, no, not without running them with -no-remote. but then, you break a whole bunch of other things doing that
<mhall119> like what?
<chrisccoulson> anything that requires passing a command to another running instance, eg, opening a link from your mail client
<chrisccoulson> opening another window
<chrisccoulson> you will just end up with the "profile locked" error dialog
<mhall119> even if there's a normal mode window open?
<chrisccoulson> yep
<mhall119> is that a bug, or by design?
<chrisccoulson> that's by design. you can't have more than one process accessing the profile
<mhall119> private mode accesses the profile?
<chrisccoulson> of course :)
<mhall119> for writing?
<Daekdroom> For reading.
<chrisccoulson> preferences, bookmarks, extensions etc
<mhall119> what's the harm then, if it's read-only?
<chrisccoulson> it's likely to go horribly wrong if one process is reading whilst another is writing
<mhall119> oh, no concurrency support?
<chrisccoulson> not really. that's true with pretty much every application though
<mhall119> how about an new temporary profile, is there an option to do something like that?
<mhall119> krnekhelesh: thanks for your submission, btw
<chrisccoulson> possibly. but when you start running multiple instances from multiple profiles, you still need to use -no-remote
<chrisccoulson> and you end up with all the same problems
<mhall119> oh, it's using -no-remote that causes the locked profile error? even if they're different profiles?
<mhall119> chrisccoulson: Having "Open a new incognito window" on Chromium is incredibly useful
<mhall119> it would be a shame if we can't do the same or similar for Firefox
<chrisccoulson> yes. you can only have 1 instance of firefox running at a time (similar to any application using gtkapplication or libunique)
<chrisccoulson> but you have the option of running another instance from another profile by disabling the remoting feature
<chrisccoulson> but then you can't communicate to it, to, eg, open another window
<chrisccoulson> right, firefox doesn't support a per-window private mode just yet, which is what is missing
<mhall119> ok, so there really isn't a good way to offer these quicklist shortcuts for Firefox
<chrisccoulson> i think someone is working on that, but it's a significant amount of work
<chrisccoulson> no, there isn't a good way at the moment
<mhall119> are there any other Quicklist shortcuts we could add?  Maybe opening the ProfileManager or something?
<chrisccoulson> not really. again, -Profilemanager won't do what you expect if there is already a firefox instance running
<mhall119> :(
<chrisccoulson> and the profile manager is likely to disappear at some point
<chrisccoulson> it was meant to have already disappeared
<mhall119> so long do we have to wait until we can have per-window private mode, just 6 weeks right? :)
<chrisccoulson> hah
<mhall119> chrisccoulson: would you accept an "Screw it, just open Chromium instead" quicklist item on Firefox?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<mhall119> krnekhelesh: sorry, but it doesn't look like we're going to be able to add anything more to Firefox, as least not as it currently works
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<mhall119> mhr3: ping
<mhr3> mhall119, sup
<mhall119> mhr3: unity from trunk is what's up
<mhall119> I've got it building locally!
<mhr3> damn, why is your nick "mh" i'm not used to write that :)
<mhr3> and then it offers myself for completion... stupid xchat :P
<mhr3> mhall119, so yea.. ok?
<davidcalle> mhall119, mhr3, what's up?
<mhall119> mhr3: so I want to make Unity re-load Lenses without having to be restarted, and I'm not entirely sure where I should be looking
<mhall119> actually maybe I should be asking njpatel
<mhr3> mhall119, there's UnityCore/FilesystemLenses.cpp
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, you had a question about singlet yesterday?
<mhall119> mhr3: I found that, but I'm not sure where/when it is being called
<mhr3> you'd probably go about installing a monitor on the directory that's passed to constructor of LensDirectoryReader
<mhall119> I gather that it uses callback hooks to add the lenses it finds to the DashView
<kklimonda> hmm, global menu is not refreshing correctly in 12.04, anyone else seeing it?
<mhr3> sure
<davidcalle> mhall119, oh yes, what's the package name : unity-singlet or python-unity-singlet, I've seen both and some lenses depending on one and some on the other.
<mhall119> mhr3: but I think adding lenses again would cause duplicates, so I'd need to remove/replace existing ones in the LensList
<mhall119> davidcalle: unity-singlet is the source package, python-unity-singlet is the binary
<mhr3> mhall119, well you need to add just the ones that get added :)
<mhall119> davidcalle: older lens code probably depended on unity-singlet, which isn't correct anymore
<mhall119> mhr3: what about ones that get updated?
<mhr3> LensDirectoryReader keeps a list of them, so it should suffice to look at it (perhaps add a path to it)
<davidcalle> mhall119, thanks :)
<mhr3> mhall119, updated how?
<mhall119> mhr3: my plan was to avoid inotify/directory watching, and just have a "unity --refresh" that would drop and reload all the lenses"
<mhall119> mhr3: apt-get upgrade
<mhr3> in that case you'd need to kill the lens daemons
<mhall119> oh, right I guess I would
<mhr3> and yea, if doing --refresh you need to hook that to dbus
<mhall119> so....maybe watching the directory and only handling additions is the easier route?
<mhr3> one inotify monitor is not that bad though (it would pick up new lenses in most cases)
<mhall119> is the LensDirectoryReader instance kept in memory somewhere, or does it get destroyed after reading the lenses?
<mhr3> FilesystemLenses keeps it alive
<Zhenech> tedg, thanks for merging!
<mhr3> and Dash itself keeps FilesystemLenses alive
<mhall119> mhr3: in owner_?
<davidcalle> mhr3, by the way, your change for the lazy loading has created an wow moment. All lenses piling up in my lenses folder for six months have suddenly been visible in the lens bar, that was quite a shock.
<davidcalle> a* wow moment
<s9iper1> :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, are you saying there's a bug in my code? :P
<malin> what's the command  for starting the cli-edition for HUD ?
<Daekdroom> I think there's a fix there.
<mhall119> oh, speaking of which, mhr3 I found this comment in FilesystemLenses.cpp:
<mhall119>  * Another note is that there is a priority system, where we want to let * .lens files found "the most local" to the user (say ~/.local/share) * override those found system-wide. This is to ease development of Lenses.
<mhall119> so does Unity look in ~/.local/share/unity/lenses/ now?
<mhr3> mhall119, no :)
<mhall119> darn
<davidcalle> mhr3, nope, you rock :P
<mhall119> mhr3: are there any examples of properly using inotify monitors in Unity's code?
<mhall119> or should I just go RTFM
<tedg> Zhenech, No problem!  Thank you!
<mhr3> mhall119, not sure, just take a look at gio
<mhall119> gio provides monitoring?
<mhr3> sure
<mhall119> ah, cool, found it
<mhall119> http://developer.gnome.org/gio/stable/GFileMonitor.html right?
<mhr3> yep
<mhall119> awesome
<mhall119> mhr3: I apologize in advance for the wretched state of any C++ code that may or may not come as a merge proposal from me in the next few days
<mhr3> mhall119, don't worry, we have no problems using the "Needs Fixing" resolution :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, is there still a signal to reload the search when a lens is opened?
<mhall119> there should be a "Needs Help" status
<mhr3> davidcalle, queue_search_changed
<mhall119> mhr3: I suppose scopes aren't dynamically loaded either
<mhr3> no, you need to kill the lens daemons
<davidcalle> mhall119, for scopes you just need to restart the lens daemon
<mhall119> right, ok, one step at a time
 * mhall119 goes off to break unity
<didrocks> mhall119: hey
<didrocks> mhall119: did you see my comment on your last blog post?
<didrocks> mhall119: about emphasing pushing the quicklist .desktop files patches upstream? ;)
<mhall119> didrocks: yes, and while I agree with you 110%, I wanted to keep the instructions on there as minimal and simple as possible
<didrocks> mhall119: so, are you the one submitting all the patches upstream?
<mhall119> since it's really geared towards non-developers who may have never contributed anything this way before
<mhall119> didrocks: if any of them are accepted/approved by their Ubuntu maintainers, I will
<didrocks> mhall119: the "Ubuntu maintainers" is mostly the desktop team, and we can't take this load
<mhall119> or I'll then encourage the contributor to submit them upstream
<mhall119> didrocks: it's only 10 small patches
<didrocks> that's why I think that this call would have been better coordinate with us before
<didrocks> especially that we are in UIF tonight
<didrocks> and so, they will need UIFe as it's adding new translations
<didrocks> mhall119: well, 10 small patches, but that also means preventing syncing from debian in the future
<mhall119> didrocks: which they likely will, yes
<didrocks> for those apps
<davidcalle> mhr3, I only have something when listening to  lens notify::active. When the lens is opened, and closed.
<didrocks> mhall119: I mean, as long as you coordinate this, ask for the UIFe, push that upstream, it's good :)
<didrocks> mhall119: otherwise, it would have been good to communicate with us before ;)
<mhall119> didrocks: if the quicklists are acceptable, comment on the MP that they are, but should be submitted upstream first, and I'll walk the submitter through that process
<mhr3> davidcalle, what do you mean?
<didrocks> mhall119: we already are a team working at more than 100% of its capacity, this add a load we didn't plan for
<didrocks> in the middle of the cycle
<mhall119> didrocks: I'm not just dropping it on you and walking away, I'll shepard them wherever they need to go
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm looking for a signal to be notified when the lens is opened. I've found notify::active.
<mhr3> davidcalle, yea, that should work
<mhall119> didrocks: what are the chances of these getting accepted upstream in time for them to be re-sync'd back to us?
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, as long as you look at the relevancy first, try to get that upstream, and do the UIFe paperwork, then, you can maybe ping us with a list of merges suiting the critierias?
<didrocks> mhall119: and we can merge them :)
<didrocks> mhall119: oh, we don't need to wait, we just need to ensure it's proposed at least
<mhr3> davidcalle, you can also watch the view-type prop
<didrocks> and that the quicklist is relevant
<mhall119> oh, so propose it upstream, but then it can still be applied to our packages first?
<mhr3> davidcalle, but active should be easier
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<didrocks> mhall119: indeed, if the UIFe is accepted :)
<mhall119> didrocks: and what's the process for requesting a UIFe?
<didrocks> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#UserInterfaceFreeze_Exceptions
<mhr3> davidcalle, but don't forget to check the value of the property, sometimes you can get the notification even if the value didn't change
<mhall119> thanks didrocks
<davidcalle> mhr3, that's what I'm doing, yeah
<didrocks> mhall119: for this one, it's for most of all signaling to the translators the new string
<G__81> i have few queries with respect to Unity. I am using xchat for IRC and when i click the option in Xchat which says "Minimize to System tray" it gets minimized but i dont see where its getting minimized
<G__81> is this a bug ?
<gord> G__81, no, the system tray that xchat uses is no longer supported
<G__81> gord, oh ok so what do i do incase i want it to use it that way ?
<G__81> i mean i dont want it to take screen space un necessarily
<gord> G__81, you could just minimise normally then use the launcher to get it back?
<G__81> gord, yes but when i press Alt+Tab i see it as one of them which is not needed right ?
<gord> depends if you want to be able to get at your window from alt tab or not :)
<G__81> ok i ll manage it like that as of now
<G__81> there is an other question. How do i add new icons to Unity launcher
<G__81> for eg: I want the gnome-terminal on the launcher,my music Player and chrome there
<gord> G__81, once you run an application and its icon is in the launcher, you can right click that icon and press "add to launcher" or something like that (depends on what version you are using)
<G__81> gord, cool awesome design :)
<G__81> i was searching for this
<G__81> i am new to Ubuntu Unity, Came running out of gnome-shell. Gnome-shell is good when i have 2-3 terminals running but when it becomes more, i get confused
<loremattei> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> loremattei, pong
<davidcalle> loremattei, hi, how can I help you?
<davidcalle> loremattei, hello
<loremattei> davidcalle: hi, I'm working on the porting to Unity 5 of unity-photo-lens and scopes... I'd like to have them and missing them after upgraded to 12.04 :-)
<loremattei> is it ok for you?
<davidcalle> loremattei, this is not just "ok", this is absolutely great :)
<davidcalle> loremattei, thank you!
<loremattei> davidcalle: ok. many thanks! I hope to do the work in a short time :)
<davidcalle> loremattei, ping me if you need any help.
<loremattei> davidcalle: ok. thank you!
 * davidcalle reboots
<JanC> G__81: there is an indicator plugin for XChat, but unfortunately it doesn't implement XChat window closing without exiting the program, like the systray plugin does (I'm not sure why...)
<G__81> JanC, oh Ok
<htorque> hi all! any progress dialog in digiKam produces a second digiKam item in the launcher bar - that's an issue with bamf, right?
<G__81> is there a shortcut to minimize all windows and get back to desktop ?
<G__81> or a button on the launcher ?
<htorque> G__81: ctrl+alt+d
<G__81> htorque, oh thanks a lot
<JanC> there is a whole list of Unity shortcuts like that on AskUbuntu somewhere  ☺
<htorque> also, if you are using precise, you can push and hold the super key to get a small overview of shortcuts (including ctrl+alt+d ;))
<G__81> whats precise
<G__81> JanC, great :)
<JanC> precise pangolin, the next Ubuntu release
<G__81> oh ok yeah heard about it
<G__81> i was using gnome-shell till yesterday night and moved to Ubuntu today
<G__81> moved my 2 PCs to Ubuntu
<G__81> gnome-shell is good when i have less applications opened if the list goes more for eg: more terminals, and other apps i really get confused
<JanC> heh
<G__81> at the same time i want  a clean desktop. I open lot of terminals and the best thing i like about Unity is when i maximize the terminal i get a feeling as if i have done ssh to a box from a shell thats the best part
<G__81> :)
<G__81> with black and white background its just i see a plain console kind of thing and thats what i like the most :)
<G__81> having said that i just encountered a bug with Unity :)
<JanC> default terminal is sort of dark purple in Ubuntu  ;)
<G__81> yeah
<G__81> changed that color :)
<G__81> with Banshee running and when i close the window it gets hidden which is fine but when i go to the launcher i see 2 icons of banshee so i click on one of them, one more comes up on launcher and it just goes on and on
<JanC> hm, banshee can live in the sound indicator, so doesn't really need a launcher
<G__81> so that means i dont have to invoke banshee from the dash i can just go to the sound indicator and invoke it ?
<JanC> yes
<G__81> oh ok thats excellent
<JanC> and if you close the banshee window while it's playing, it will just hide and keep on playing, but if you close the banshee window while it's not playing it will exit
<G__81> wow... thats just so cool a real good thought
<JanC> there are also previous, play/pauze & next buttons while it's running, as well as metadata of the current song (which you can copy to the clipboard by clicking it IIRC)
<G__81> wow i am just starting to feel so good about this
<JanC> the only thing missing from the oneiric sound indicator (and/or sound preferences?) IMO, is some way to move audio to a different output...
<JanC> I guess I need to search for a bug about that (or file one myself)
<JanC> or, actually, test precise first, to see if it already exists  ;)
<G__81> when is the next version of coming out and are there any surprises with respect to DE there :o
<G__81> ?
<G__81> i cannot tolerate one more change :(
<JanC> G__81: precise aka 12.04 LTS will be released in April (version 12.04 => 2012, April is the fourth month)
<al_> I just installed compiz on ubuntu studio but it doesn't seem to be working.  Do I need to install Emerald?
<G__81> oh nice
<G__81> and is Unity written in C or C++ ?
<JanC> al_: did you choose a session with compiz (or "3D effects" or something similar) in the login screen?
<JanC> G__81: Unity is written in C++ as it's a Compiz plugin
<al_> I didn't see an option for that.  I saw only one for "xfce"
<JanC> al_: oh right, you only installed compiz...
<al_> During the installation I did choose 3D effects.
<al_> Sorry I'm total n00b
<al_> This is the furthest I've gone installing it without crashing it again.
<al_> I'm feeling lucky
<al_> I also did the "compiz --replace ccp"
<JanC> al_: that should give you compiz temporarily
<al_> I installed it using these instructions:  http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-on-xubuntu-11.10-oneiric-ocelot
<JanC> well, just "compiz --replace"
<G__81> JanC, Oh Ok
<al_> I'm not sure if they're correct.
<al_> Let me try what you said.
<al_> sorry I meant I typed "compiz --replace ccp"
<JanC> I'm not sure what the "ccp" is supposed to do
<al_> Do I need to install the compiz fusion icon or a emerald for it to work?
<al_> you and me both lol.
<JanC> hm, "ccp" should load the ccp plugin
<al_> ah
<JanC> except I see no ccp plugin  :P
<al_> Do I need to select a window decorator for compiz to work?
<DebolazW> Moin.
<DebolazW> Does Ubuntus compiz integration have its own channel?
<DebolazW> Also, are there any devs here? :)
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<mhall119> DebolazW: yes there are devs here (I'm not one of them though)
<mhall119> didrocks: when you said to submit these quicklist changes upstream, did you mean to Debian or to the original source?
<didrocks> mhall119: original source is better:)
<mhall119> does the original source usually provide .desktop files?
<DebolazW> I added a bug with new info and marked it as a duplicate to #930515
<DebolazW> The titlebar bug.
<DebolazW> But is there any other information I need to provide aside from what ubuntu-bug collects for someone to be able to do something with it?
<didrocks> mhall119: what do you mean?
<mhall119> didrocks: I wasn't sure if the .desktop was something added by the disto (debian) or the original app author
<didrocks> mhall119: upstream is providing their .desktop file, or course, as they provide images and other things linked to their application :)
<mhall119> ok
<didrocks> mhall119: no no, desktop file is a freedesktop standard
<didrocks> and is provided upstream
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> I'm going to be blogging about it to get these submissions upstream
<mhall119> any good resources I can link to on that?
<didrocks> mhall119: maybe jcasto has some? nothing handy
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw ;)
<didrocks> (we have some wiki page about sending that to debian, didn't find for upstream)
<mhall119> bilal: ping
<bschaefer> if someone feels like doing a mp review: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/unity.fix-middle-paste-reg/+merge/94441
<bschaefer> thanks
<thumper> bschaefer: I've commented and edited the description
<thumper> bschaefer: we are trying to use a new template for merge proposals
<thumper> bschaefer: to help out reviewers more, and get people thinking about verification and tests :)
<bschaefer> yeah I saw that, and thought iwas nice
<bschaefer> after I had made that
<bschaefer> and yeah Ill make an autopilot test for it!
<thumper> nice
<thumper> jaytaoko: hope you were ok with that landing last night
<xapantu> Is there any plans to support the GtkApplication AppMenu?
<bschaefer> thumper, hey question
<thumper> hi bschaefer
<DebolazW> Is there a mailing list I should post to to call attention to a compiz bug?
<bschaefer> thumper, so in Paste right now when it uses primary paste
<bschaefer> for middle click
<bschaefer> but not for ctrl+v
<bschaefer> which is having some weird results, so when you are in the dash and you copy some text the middle button wont paste that text
<bschaefer> sooo Im starting to think this copy and paste in unity really needs to be pushed down to nux
<bschaefer> thumper, also if you try to paste multiple times it wont work
<bschaefer> umm so the question, do you think we should be using primary or secondary?
<bschaefer> thumper, im also thinking the copy function might be messed up in unity, ill see if i can fix it
<thumper> sorry, distracted by others
 * thumper reads
<bschaefer> thumper, I made it use just secondary for now as it gave normal results
<bschaefer> besides not being about to paste more then once...
<bschaefer> thomi, could you review some autopilot test I just pushed?
<bschaefer> thomi, also hi!
<thomi> bschaefer: sure!
<thomi> got a link?
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/unity.fix-middle-paste-reg/+merge/94441
<thomi> bschaefer: selecting text should use PRIMARY, hitting Ctrl+C should use CLIPBOARD
<thomi> ...at least, that's what my research on the topic tells me
<bschaefer> yeah, but when I was using primary to paste it wouldn't read any new changes to the clipboard
<bschaefer> from the dash
<bschaefer> and it was getting debugging messages in it
<thomi> you shouldn't be able to copy something with Ctrl+C and paste with middle mouse button... if that;'s what you mean
<thomi> oh, and NOTHING should use SECONDARY
<thomi> EVER
<thomi> AT ALL
<thomi> NEVER EVER
<thomi> ....really
<bschaefer> thomi, so copying with ctrl+c then using the middle button to paste it shouldn't paste anything?
<thomi> correct
<bschaefer> hmm thats odd
<thomi> this is how every other app works
<bschaefer> I just tried it with gnome-termainl
<bschaefer> and that was the results, which is why I thought that was the correct behavior
<thomi> I just tried it in gedit
<JanC> bschaefer: do you use a clipboard manager?
<thomi> bschaefer: well, how did you copy it without selecting it in gnome-terminal?
<mhall119> bschaefer: middle-button usually pastes the highlight-clipboard contents
<thomi> bschaefer: here's the freeedesktop spec:
<thomi> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/ClipboardsWiki?action=show&redirect=Standards%2FClipboardsWiki
<JanC> some clipboard managers have an option to automatically sync PRIMARY & CLIPBOARD...
<bschaefer> JanC, its using the gtk_clipboard
<bschaefer> thomi, and I was selecting text with my mouse
 * mhall119 used glipper for *everything*
<thomi> oh, and pasting with ctrl+v?
<JanC> right, selecting it sets PRIMARY
<thomi> exactly
<JanC> so middle click will paste it then
<bschaefer> thomi, ok, but when I was in gedit I ctrl+a, selecting it then middle click and it didnt paste
<thomi> bschaefer: no, it only happens when you select with the mouse
<thomi> selecting with Ctrl+a won't trigger it
<thomi> odd, I know, but that's the way it works :(
<bschaefer> thomi, ok haha
<JanC> well, I guess ctrl-a *could* set PRIMARY...  ;)
<thomi> JanC: sure, but it'd be non-standard compared to all other apps
<thomi> well, all apps I've seen anyway
<JanC> thomi: don't ever try xchat...
<bschaefer> thomi, then ignore my last test_middle_mouse test
<thomi> well, all apps I've used where I've investigated the behavior
<thomi> JanC: haha
<JanC> it's something I need to patch in xchat some day
<JanC> but somehow I doubt such a patch would be accepted  :-/
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, but I know how you can write that
 * thomi replies to the MP
<bschaefer> thomi, sweet, I was thinking to mouse move then press down and move again
<thomi> bschaefer: nah, there's a much easier way :)
<bschaefer> haha, always :)
<bschaefer> thanks everyone for those explanations, its nice knowing the standard :)
<bschaefer> thomi, also it seems in the dash if you select text with mouse and copy it wont set it as primary text :(
<thomi> OK, that's a bug
<bschaefer> yeah, well the copy and pasting needs to get moved down to nux
<bschaefer> I didn't even make this copy and paste code :(
<bschaefer> thomi, so we are going to have to fix that, somehow
<thomi> bschaefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/unity.fix-middle-paste-reg/+merge/94441/comments/203717
<thomi> bschaefer: I'd file a bug for the fact that selecting text does not set PRIMARY, and fix that in another branch
<thomi> I wrote a novel on your MP, sorry :)
<bschaefer> thomi, haha not a problem, and will do (file a bug)
<thomi> the downside is you need to write more python code. The upside is you get to write more python code! Yeah!
<bschaefer> thomi, the other down side is copy/paste only works once
<bschaefer> ...
<bschaefer> so you can't paste more then once
<thomi> that's a bug as well
<thomi> that should work -
<bschaefer> yeeah
<thomi> yep - it's clearing the clipboard on paste.
<bschaefer> at lease the crash is fix haha
<thomi> I think that ought to get fixed int his branch
<thomi> ...since those AP tests test for expected behavior
<bschaefer> thomi, well Im not sure why the paste is clearing the clipboard
<bschaefer> WARN  2012-02-23 14:20:05 unity.gtk <unknown>:0 GtkClipboard prematurely finalized
<bschaefer> that happens each time you paste
<thomi> that's probably not a good thing
<bschaefer> yeah, well looks like I know what Ill be doing today :)
<thomi> at least you know where that code is
<bschaefer> hmm but copy and paste is also going to be move to nux
<bschaefer> when; im not sure
<thomi> ok, maybe not
<thomi> I figured somewhere we'd be setting up a logger with "unity.gtk" as the name
<thomi> but I just searched and I can't find it
<bschaefer> hmm
<thomi> bschaefer: I can take a look when I get back from lunch
<bschaefer> bschaefer, alright, im currently looking!
<bschaefer> thomi, figured it out :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-24
<thomi> bschaefer: cool, what was the issue?
<bschaefer> the display
<bschaefer> thomi, so when it was done the display wasn't getting closed, but we didn't actually need the display
<thomi> ahh ok. Let me know if you want me to re-review your MP
<bschaefer> yup, working on the autopilot test right now
<thomi> coolio
<bschaefer> so far I changed it to test_ctrl_a, test_ctrl_c_v and test_ctrl_x_v
<bschaefer> which will test for that crash anyone
<bschaefer> anyway*
<thomi> bschaefer: cool
<thomi> bschaefer: while you're at it, I think you should change the text to something nicer than "Segfault" :)
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> also thanks for the novel, its very helpful
<bschaefer> thomi, that test is getting removed anyway
<bschaefer> its replaced with ctrl_c_v which just uses Copy as the text
<thomi> heh, ok
<thomi> cool
<bschaefer> and Cut for the ctrl_x_v one
<bschaefer> thomi, o yeah, should I be putting these under DashKeyNavTests?
<thomi> bschaefer: hmm, I'd make a new class, something like DashClipboardTests
<thomi> since it's not really keyboard navigation
<bschaefer> alright sounds good
<Daekdroom> Is precise going to ship Unity 5.6.0?
<thumper> Daekdroom: or later
<Andy80> jono: I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 on VirtualBox too so I can test "Ubuntu Accomplishments" and if it's not too hard I can help implementing other accomplishments
<jono> Andy80, awesome!
<jono> if you can install and run it that would be cool as a first step
<jono> and some contributed accomplishments would be great
 * DebolazW likes this idea.
<jono> Andy80, for creating them, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/Creating
<jono> DebolazW, if you can help, that would be cool too :-)
<DebolazW> I think I would fall quite short if attempting to think up new achievements. :)
<Andy80> jono: yes, I already installed and tested on my netbook. Now I'd like to try again on the desktop so I can work better on the code. And yes, I was referring to your blogpost for all the informations :) the wiki is written very well and all the steps worked without any problem
<jono> Andy80, cool, so you saw the trophies appear OK?
<jono> DebolazW, you can also help improve the docs on our existing ones: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accomplishments/GetInvolved#Documentation
<Andy80> jono: yes, the one I have appeared. There was just a delay on the "First bug filled" trophy, but I could not understand why.
<jono> Andy80, that is because it was unlocked until you got the registered on LP one :-)
<jono> they come in in waves :-)
 * thumper waves
<Andy80> jono: ahhh, now I understand :) it's something like .deb deps ;) to have one you need to first have another one ecc...
<jono> indeed
<jono> it helps map out the community journey
<jono> would be awesome to have trophies for Unity team contributions
<jono> e.g. First Bug Fix
<jono> First Successful Merge
<jono> etc
<Andy80> jono: ok, I'll have to implement something anyway if I want to test how to create them. Any idea, please let's add it to the wiki, possibly something like this: "First Unity bug fixed" - IN PROGRESS - @yourlaunchpadId
<Andy80> so people can know if another one is already working on it and they won't duplicate code
<jono> indeed
<jono> good idea
<Andy80> ok, time to sleep now (2:00 AM here), I'll continue tomorrow! See ya guys :)
<bschaefer> thomi, hmm setting the primary text doesnt seem to work
<DebolazW> jono: By the way, while I have you here, which mailing list should I post on if I want to draw attention to a compiz-on-unity bug?
<thomi> bschaefer: be with you ina minute
<bschaefer> thomi, alright, dont rush, I pushed the changes I had so far
<jono> DebolazW, probably unity-devel
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, so.. when you say it doesn't work...
<thomi> you mean that GTK code snippet?
<DebolazW> It's a regression bug that sneaked in for 12.04, it looks very simple to fix but I have no idea how to do it. :-)
<bschaefer> thomi, I make a PRIMARY clipboard, then set the text and try pasting. Nothing is in the PRIMARY clipboard when I try to manual do it also
<thomi> bschaefer: it works perfectly for me - where are you trying to paste to?
<bschaefer> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/unity.fix-middle-paste-reg/+merge/94441
<bschaefer> line 182
<bschaefer> in the diff
<bschaefer> 192*
<thomi> bschaefer: OK, a few things I forgot to mention in my previous novel:
<thomi> the most important thing is that the values of classes (like SearchBar) don't automatically refresh when the unity state changes, so you need to call 'searchbar.refresh_state()' if you think it may have changed unity-side
<thomi> OR you can just construct the searchbar when you need to read the state
<thomi> so diff line 194 should have a search_bar.refresh_state()
<snadge> you guys are on fire!! another unity update in precise?
<bschaefer> I should do a searchbar = self.dash.get_searchbar()
<thomi> otherwise you'll get the 'search_string' from whenever it was created
<bschaefer> do both?
<thomi> bschaefer: or just call refresh_state()
<thomi> just one or the other
<bschaefer> ok
<thomi> they actually do the same thing - both trigger a dbus call, grab the new state, and set the object properties
<bschaefer> whats weird is I just changed it from PRIMARY to CLIPBOARD and now the text is getting set in the clipboard
<thomi> calling refresh_state() looks nicer, sinc eyou've already created the object
<bschaefer> very true
<thomi> bschaefer: also, you should really move the mouse to "searchbar.x + (searchbar.width/2)" instead of "searchbar.x + 100"...
<bschaefer> yeah, I saw it used above in a different test
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> saw it used that way, but that makes more sense to put it in the middle
<thomi> so are you sure middle-mouse-btn paste works in the dash?
<bschaefer> yeah, I also tried to see if it was in the clipboard just using gnome-termainl
<bschaefer> terminal*
<bschaefer> and I can get it to work for the normal CLIPBOARD but not PRIMARY
<thomi> bschaefer: OK. everything I need is in that one branch, correct? I'll build the branch and try and see what's goingon
<bschaefer> yes!
<bschaefer> ok, thanks. I added test for just ctrl+c and ctrl+x also
<bschaefer> using Clipboard, so those have test now!
<thomi> cool
 * thomi grabs the branch
<bschaefer> thomi, yeah also sorry about the length of my name haha
<bschaefer> that I used for the launchpad login
<thomi> no worries - that's what copy+paste is for
<bschaefer> haha, not if its broken!
<thomi> building...
<bschaefer> I put the wait_for_text in there since it should be a better timer then sleep
<thomi> ok
<thomi> I didn't realise you even had to wait :)
<bschaefer> idk if you do or not
<bschaefer> I guess it might take a while to convert to utf8
<bschaefer> I bet its un needed
<thomi> bschaefer: wtf?
<thomi> wow, that's odd
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> OK, when I run it manually myself it works...
<bschaefer> on the command line?
<bschaefer> or python interpreter
<bschaefer> yeah it does thats weird!
<thomi> bschaefer: in the python interpreter
<thomi> bschaefer: also, your indentation is a bit messed up
<thomi> all indents should be 4 spaces
<bschaefer> yeah, I just tested it in the interpreter and it worked
<thomi> in the python files, that is
<bschaefer> ops, have it set to 2 for unity
<bschaefer> I was wondering why the functions were 4 spaces away
<thomi> hmmm, OK, that's interesting
<thomi> if you set the clipboard text, then exit the interpreter, the primary clipboard gets cleared, which makes sense, since it's a client-side property
<thomi> but that's not happening in our test...
<bschaefer> I also tried cb.store() which should store it for when the app closes
<bschaefer> the primary text doesn't get cleared when I exit from the interpreter
<bschaefer> thomi,  nerver mind it does
<thomi> huh? does what?
<bschaefer> it clears the primary text
<thomi> oh
<thomi> ok
<bschaefer> sorry
<thomi> I'm with you
<bschaefer> hmm but it should still work since the program is still running!
<thomi> ahhhh
 * thomi has an idea
<bschaefer> what is it!
<thomi> I wonder whether it's because our Mouse emulator uses python-XLib and we create our own display instance, while gtk uses the gtk.gdk.Display class
<thomi> hmmm...
<bschaefer> o i bet if we used the main display for the clipboard it would work
<bschaefer> hmm well
<bschaefer> it should actually already do that
<bschaefer> thomi, one thing I found odd is if you replace PRIMARY with CLIPBOARD
<bschaefer> thomi, then do a cb.store() after the set text and run the problem
<bschaefer> and if you paste anywhere its the set_text worked
<thomi> ok, I'm getting closer
<bschaefer> program*
<thomi> I have a tiny function now that works when run from the interpreter, but not from the command line
<dmj726> Mainly curious here: Why was the switch workspace shortcut changed?
<thomi> and it's only 5 lines long
<bschaefer> nice!
<bschaefer> could you pastebin it?
<bschaefer> or just paste it here
<thomi> yeah..
<thomi> bschaefer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854850/
<thomi> if you download that to a file called 'cp.py' in your tests/autopilot dir
<thomi> and then open a python interpreter and do this:
<thomi> from cp import test_middle_mouse_paste; test_middle_mouse_paste()
<thomi> it works perfectly
<thomi> but if you run to from bash: (python cp.py) it doesn't do anything
<bschaefer> hmm thats odd
<bschaefer> so what does th interpreter do differently?
<thomi> exactly - I can't think of anything
<thomi> ok, using the 'xsel' app, it looks like that gtk method isn't doing what we think it is
<bschaefer> the set_text method?
<thomi> yeah
<bschaefer> is the set_text only for the CLIPBOARD?
<bschaefer> as I think it is used for copy more so
<bschaefer> no, otherwise the interpreter wouldn't work...
<thomi> no, the docs indicate it should work
<thomi> and yeah, it works interactivelky
<bschaefer> hmm weird, so if you run that program "python cp.py" and while it is sleeping select and copy something into primary
<bschaefer> and it works
<thomi> wow, ok
<thomi> hah! got it
<bschaefer> what was it?
<thomi> the gtk.Clipboard needs the gtk event loop running. check this out:
<thomi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854874/
<thomi> that works perfectly
<bschaefer> awesome
<bschaefer> do we want the gtk main loop running in the test?
<thomi> OK, so we need a way to do this in pyre python-xlib. I'll take a gander at the gtk source code and try and see how they do it
<thomi> bschaefer: no, we can't have it running :(
<bschaefer> yeah, hmm well I wish selecting and coping in the unity dash set it as primary
<bschaefer> hmm I should look into that
<bschaefer> thomi,  why was the gtk main loop running int he interpreter?
<thomi> bschaefer: do you use ipython?
<thomi> I do, and it runs a gtk loop for you I believe
<bschaefer> hmm I just type python on the command line
<thomi> oh ok
<thomi> maybe pygtk is trying to be clever, and does it differently when it's being run interactively?
<bschaefer> I could init something
<bschaefer> it*
<thomi> in either case, it'd be nicer to do it in XLib
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> well, I say nicer....
<thomi> ;)
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> that was definitively interesting, what made you think we needed the gtk loop?
<thomi> dunno... just a wild guess
<thomi> I'm grabbing the gtk source
<bschaefer> haha either way good job! I was just getting more and more confused haha
<thomi> right, the answer we need is in here somewhere: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/xsel/precise/view/head:/xsel.c
<thomi> ahhh, nicely written C code... such a pleasure to read
<bschaefer> hmm, so we are looking for some sort of event loop?
<bschaefer> and yes this is very nice C code...
<thomi> line 1468 is what we need I think
<bschaefer> I just saw line 1624
<bschaefer> which looked like it was waiting for the next event...
<thomi> I'm hoping we can do a fire-and-forget
 * thomi hacks something together
<bschaefer> nice, im interested to see what you hack together!
<snadge> i hate to sound like a broken record, but is anyone going to fix fglrx?
<snadge> whenever i try to play a video with totem/gstreamer x just crashes.. and it still has the window title not being updated bug
<snadge> im on the radeon driver atm, cos that works without these issues, but obviously that solution isnt the most ideal
<snadge> i fear that 12.04 will be released with this issue, because nobody cares enough to fix it
<thomi> bschaefer: I see how it works... it's a bit of a pain
<bschaefer> thomi, :(, if it will take much time there is still a manual test
<bschaefer> that will cover this
<thomi> basically, you need to create a window (it can be unmapped, so that's OK), and whenever you want to set the clipboard contents, you raise an X event. Then when someone pastes something, you get a XSelectionEvent, which you need to respond to  sending the selection data
<thomi> bschaefer: yeah, let's go with the manual test.
<thomi> bschaefer: delete the AP test for MMB paste I guess
<bschaefer> thomi, ok, let me remove that test :(, but ill keep the other ones
<thomi> yeah
<thomi> remember to fix the indentation also :)
<bschaefer> already did :)
<thomi> oh, and if you can, trim trailing whitespace :)
<bschaefer> ok
<thomi> cheers
<bschaefer> thank you for spending so much time working on this!
<thomi> ahh well, I now know a bit more about how X works.... I'm not sure that's a good thing or not
<thomi> heh, no worries
<bschaefer> haha yeah I didn't know copy and pasting had so many standards before today
<bschaefer> thomi, alright, just pushed the changes if you want to review
 * thomi looks
<thomi> bschaefer: are you satisfied that you haven't introduced a memory leak in the new clipboard code?
<thomi> I notice that the old code used a glib::GObject<> smart ptr thingy
<thomi> ...and now we don't
<bschaefer> o, umm I should add that back in
<bschaefer> I thought it was casting it rather then using a smart ptr
<thomi> no hang on
<thomi> the docs say:
<thomi> Returns :
<thomi> 	the appropriate clipboard object. If no clipboard already exists, a new one will be created. Once a clipboard object has been created, it is persistent and, since it is owned by GTK+, must not be freed or unreffed. [transfer none]
<thomi> better not unref it then :)
<bschaefer> yeah haha, so it should be good :)
<thomi> bschaefer: approved. Do you have permissions to set the MP to approved?
<bschaefer> yeah
<thomi> cool - do it :)
<bschaefer> alright!
<bschaefer> nice, not copy/cut and pasting isn't crashing and works!
<bschaefer> now*
<bschaefer> thanks for your help
<TheMuso> Is someone able to point me to a document/spec that explains why we needed to change workspace switching keyboard shortcuts? IMO the ones we had are fine and have been around for a long time.
<topdownjimmy> What the hell just happened to my inbox?
<snadge> hmm.. caps lock / num lock / scroll lock hints aren't showing in latest unity
<snadge> im on a netbook which doesnt have led indicators for them
<AlanBell> wow, interesting thread on the unity-design mailing list :(
<sense> AlanBell: Which one?
<AlanBell> [Unity-design] Remove Pornographic Apps from the "Apps available for download" (51 messages)
<AlanBell> not sure adding my opinion to that would improve matters, or state anything not already stated
<AlanBell> I don't like the adverts at all, and I have seen p0rnview pop up in it too
<AlanBell> though like most I find religion far more offensive than porn, but that isn't really the point
<AlanBell> what really offends me is that the lens folds up the stuff I do have, to make room for adverts for stuff I don't have
<tsdgeos> OMG huge trolling there
<snadge> i hate how my porn comes up in recently used documents
<snadge> or downloads
<snadge> its like.. err.. glad this is my home computer, and not my work one :p
<davidcalle> snadge, do you know that you can prevent some folders to appear in here?
<snadge> no
<snadge> i thought alternatively i could create a seperate login .. and do all my dirty masturbation and porn from that account
<snadge> but y'know, that involves logging out and back in again.. effort ;)
<davidcalle> snadge, look into System Settings -> Privacy -> Files
<snadge> im joking.. im a grown man, in a relationship.. with a 1 week old child
<snadge> .. which is probably why i need to masturbate.. but anyway j/k
<davidcalle> didrocks, hello, would you have a hand for a bug fixes upload of the video lens?
<didrocks> davidcalle: are they critical bugs?
<davidcalle> didrocks, nope. One high.
<davidcalle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-video/+bug/939279
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 939279 in unity-lens-video (Ubuntu) "video lens slows down pc makes it unusable" [High,Fix committed]
<didrocks> davidcalle: hum, can be handy to upload this
<didrocks> davidcalle: we only upload high/critical bugs
<didrocks> fixes*
<davidcalle> didrocks, it's a corner case, but still.
<didrocks> as we are in beta freeze
<didrocks> ah corner case
<didrocks> it's the one where Video doesn't exist?
<didrocks> and so fallback to $HOME
<davidcalle> didrocks, no, this one is in since yesterday (kenvandine pushed it)
<davidcalle> It's the one where the folder contains a lot of vids and they havn't been seen in Nautilus (so no thumbnails).
<didrocks> davidcalle: ok, corner case
<didrocks> davidcalle: can wait after beta1, isn't it?
<davidcalle> didrocks, sure we can.
<didrocks> davidcalle: let's plan on that then! :)
<davidcalle> I will use this time to test it in a PPA on people affected by it.
<davidcalle> didrocks, fine with me. :)
<didrocks> yeah ;)
<apw> didrocks, ok found a way to tirgger the 'white on black numbers' getting stuck; using the new Super+Shift+<arrow> keys, makes it come out and get stuck pretty much all the time
<jml> hello, I just did a precise -> precise upgrade after a couple of weeks blocked on an apt bug. Unity seems different. Is there something summarizing the diffs between current precise and, say, oneiric?
<didrocks> apw: yeah, I saw that I can trigger that quite easily as well
<didrocks> apw: can you comment on your bug report? (and give me the number back)
<didrocks> apw: I'm adding it to the priority list now that it's easy to get it
<apw> didrocks, hmm its been dup'd against another bug which sounds different, my original was bug #933630
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933630 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher doesn't auto-hide after using Super+1..9 shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933630
<apw> arrgle no thats the dup
<apw> mine is bug #934084
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 933630 in unity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #934084 Launcher doesn't auto-hide after using Super+1..9 shortcuts" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933630
<didrocks> apw: agreed, the dup makes no sense
<apw> didrocks, anyhow added comment to the dup
<didrocks> apw: I'm undupping it
<didrocks> apw: and taking yours on the list
<apw> and the original :)
<apw> didrocks, also just filed this one:
<apw> bug #940201
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940201 in unity (Ubuntu) "Super+Shift+<arrows> viewport switchers also trigger Launcher/Dash/Unity Help popups depending on duration" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940201
<didrocks> apw: ah, this is a dup :)
<didrocks> one sec :p
<didrocks> apw: it's a dup of bug #939521
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 939521 in unity (Ubuntu) "Shortcut overlay appears even if you Super + another key" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/939521
<didrocks> apw: I filed it, we will have compiz enabling what we need to do just after beta1
<didrocks> I'll fix this afterwards
<apw> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> apw: btw, I'm interesting to gather feedback on those new keybindings
<didrocks> apw: I can't get used to them after 3 days here
<didrocks> so if you are trying some for some days, I'm interested in the feedback
<apw> i thought that we wern't removing the old ones yet, that was a bit of a supprise
<apw> didrocks, and for me, i think i have reached the number of bindings i can remember which all use the same keys
<didrocks> apw: yeah, compiz doesn't allow multiple keybindings for an action :/
<Andy80> 'morning
<didrocks> apw: ahah, indeed :)
<didrocks> hey Andy80
<didrocks> apw: at least, I tried to be clear in the changelogs for compiz/c-p-m/metacity to document the changes
<apw> didrocks, we must have a few lines of change for the release notes, perhaps we could beef those up for this purpose
<Andy80> didrocks: is it ok for you if I temporary switch to another task (helping Jono with Ubuntu Accomplishments) while the u1db guys complete the migration to the new API system?
<didrocks> apw: agree, I'm noting that in a note
<apw> didrocks, as we'll have to release note a complete change of key bindings surely
<didrocks> Andy80: sure sure, there is no hurry at all one the OneConf side before UDS, take your time! :)
<Andy80> didrocks: cool thanks :)
<didrocks> apw: yeah, we definitively need to do that. Noting that down  :)
<apw> didrocks, are we going to get a ticky in appearance to allow us to turn off the help, or at least move it out to like 10s
<apw> as its pretty annoying when waht you wanted was the white on black numbers to appear
<apw> and its timed at the exact same time
<didrocks> apw: yeah, the timeout will get longer after discussing with John, but also, Super + another key will not show the help
<didrocks> basically, it's the 2 planned changes
<didrocks> (maybe not 10s, but a little bit more than the one used for the numbers ;))
<apw> didrocks, i'd like a slidey, so as i get better at them i can move it right, eventually only getting it if i am very persistant
<didrocks> apw: yeah, i'll discuss this with John, but yesterday he basically agreed to get a longer timeout (he's not around until Tuesday, so will be after beta1)
<apw> didrocks, gawd you know how to mess with my head and no mistake, changing every single window management keybinding, and not keeping the originals ... gurgle
<didrocks> apw: yeah, I totally agree and I was not supportive of the change for the record
<snadge> isnt holding down super supposed to bring up the shortcuts menu?
<snadge> or has that been disabled
<didrocks> yeah, it is
<didrocks> it does*
<AlanBell> you can turn it off though
<snadge> its not coming up on my netbook.. im running the latest unity build in precise
<AlanBell> oh, I think it doesn't come up on short screens
<snadge> maybe its a resolution dependant thing yeah.. i have 1024x600
<AlanBell> I seem to recall seeing something about that in the code
<snadge> bummer
<didrocks> apw: I would even not speak about the 7 hours to dig into different compiz sources (and metacity) to ensure everything is working and picking the right value at the right place. You can confort yourself in knowing it gave me a real bad headache ;)
<snadge> perhaps it could be shrunk or made wider on short screens?
<AlanBell> it also gets in the way of enhanced zoom on super+mousewheel
<snadge> yeah ive noticed that
<apw> didrocks, heh sounds like working with the kernel :)
<snadge> the proper thing to do would be to have the shortcut screen turn off when zoom is activated
<didrocks> apw: ahah, some kind of surgery indeed :)
<AlanBell> also you can't read it with orca which is a bit faily
<snadge> either that.. or the shortcut screen should zoom along with the rest of the desktop.. maybe its too small and you want to blow it up so you can see it better
<apw> didrocks, i have more odd behaviour, i am no longer getting window titles in the menubar, and holding alt for a lot of windows does not reveal their menu, is this right ?
<didrocks> apw: hum, doesn't seem related to latest change but rather bamfdaeamon going crazy (for both issues)
<rye> hm, i have this too
<didrocks> apw: you can poke d-feet about bamfdaemon
<apw> didrocks, odd over time something i did has made weechat now show it, whereas before it did not, but pidjin still not
<rye> apw, does ctrl+alt+right arrow jump to right workspace?
<didrocks> apw: if you can dump all bamf data, then, DBO can look at them
<rye> ah, hud-service[2129]: segfault at 10 ip b74bbd24 sp bf859a2c error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.3118.0[b743f000+f6000]
<apw> didrocks, erm, what is bamf and how can i get to its brains
<rye> but hud works
<smb> rye, think that is super-shift-left/right now
<rye> smb, well, does not work either, brings hints overlay
<apw> rye, does both for me, and thats a known issue
<smb> I got that overlay thing too but it also shifts
<smb> bug 940198
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940198 in unity (Ubuntu) "Help screen activates when switching desktops" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940198
<didrocks> apw: do you have d-feet installed?
<apw> nope
<didrocks> apw: bamf is what matches your opened apps to the window
<didrocks> apw: please install it :)
<didrocks> then, go the session bus (connect to it if needed)
<didrocks> click on org.ayatana.bamf
<didrocks> than, you will see Object Paths like: /org/ayatana/bamf/application<…>
<didrocks> opens org.ayatana.bamf.application interface for all of them
<didrocks> and run DesktopFile() Methods
<didrocks> tell me if you have a desktop file containing pidgin
<didrocks> for weechat, you have a gnome-terminal icon, isn't it? <- /me uses weechat as well
<apw> ok i have a button which looks like an elephant and hitting that says "Bus Address:" any dea what the answer is
<apw> didrocks, actually no, i have a weechat icon :)
<didrocks> oh?
<apw> didrocks, i couldn't cope with unity merging everything i run under one icon, so i worked out how to convince it to keep them separate
<didrocks> ah, you added a weechat .desktop file?
<didrocks> apw: in the menu File -> Connect to session bug
<didrocks> bus*
<apw> didrocks, yeah have one for weechat and one for mutt, so i get separate launcher entries
<apw> Exec=gnome-terminal --class weechat --disable-factory --window-with-profile=Ambiance -e weechat-curses
<apw> the key bit is the class needs to be unique to get unity launcher to keep them appart
<apw> didrocks, oh it has menus, ... i can't tell that cause there is no hint they exist ... arrrg
<didrocks> apw: thanks for the exec key, will use it as well! :)
<rye> hm, relogin - alt does not work
<rye> hud works, regular menu does not show up
<apw> didrocks, the desktopfile i use is on chinstrap ~apw/weechat.desktop
<apw> didrocks, that gives you an icon too
<didrocks> apw: thanks ;) I'll gadly steal it!
<apw> didrocks, it would
<apw> didrocks, it would be nice to be able to allow a user from a running application to say "make this separate and use this icon please"
<apw> if we have a suggestions box that might go in
<didrocks> apw: yeah, it's not technically difficult to get that. I think pinging JohnLea is the fastest way to get an answer
<didrocks> apw: as everything has to be validated by design for unity
<apw> didrocks, ok no i do not have any applicaiton with DesktopFile as pidgin, i have one which has u'' as its desktop file and i assume that is <empty>
<didrocks> apw: ah interesting, that shouldn't happen
<didrocks> apw: so, probably pidgin
<didrocks> apw: if you look at Xids()?
<apw> didrocks, yeah i have one with something sane in all of the others and matching the apps i think i have other than pidgin
<didrocks> I guess from there, you have to wait on DBO though
<apw> didrocks, there is a whole bunch of xids
<didrocks> interesting, so maybe it lost track of a bunch of apps
<didrocks> and put all them in this one
<didrocks> definitively have to wait on DBO though, if you can keep the "broken" state
<didrocks> if you don't, killing bamfdaemon should hopefully fix it without logging out and back
<apw> interestingly the mumble also doesn't work, but it does have an application entry in its name
<apw> i can not kill tings, its only the menus in pidgin which are missing, but it may self fix as i work, weechat did oddly
<didrocks> yeah, that's really weird, need upstream on that :)
<apw> didrocks, am i expecting to get a menu hint, i see there is a mnenu hint time, what does that make happen
<didrocks> apw: you mean, when you open an application, the menu is showing for a second before disappearing?
<apw> didrocks, is it?  is that what that is meant to do
<jml> hmm. my compose key no longer works.
<apw> didrocks, oh yeah, so it does, not long enough for me to notice, but it does appear; ok so thats is what it means
<didrocks> apw: indeed
<apw> bug #940251
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 940251 in bamf (Ubuntu) "some applications are not showing any titles in unity menu bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940251
<snadge> end of the universe!Q
<jml> I know it's a bit of a geeky thing, but I do rather need some way of typing out the pound symbol
<didrocks> apw: thanks, let's wait on DBO for it
<apw> jml, the UK GBP symbol ?
<jml> apw: yes
<snadge> i was going to suggest system settings -> keyboard layout -> options
<apw> jml does alt-gr-3 do it ?
<snadge> theres an option in there for adding currency signs to certain keys.. but its only for euro and rupee :p
<didrocks> jml: seb128 had some issue with his keyboard layout this morning, he had to change it back manually
<jml> snadge: already has Compose set to Right Alt. It seems Unity now grabs that and interpret it as Alt
<jml> apw: I don't know how to type that (I have a US Apple keyboard)
<jml> didrocks: the setting is already set. I guess I could try un-setting then re-setting.
<apw> jml, then you are in a world of pain as it doesn't have almost any useful keys
<jml> !
<jml> apw: I was using it quite happily until today.
<didrocks> jml: he had to xmodmap IIRC
<apw> jml, heh, sounds annoying
<didrocks> so maybe not the same issue, but just telling it's maybe the same thing
<jml> didrocks: you realize this means that no normal English speaking is ever going to spell "cafe", "fiancee" or "resume" properly ever again.
<jml> s/speaking/speaker/
<apw> jml, i think the art of those being spelt write was lost long ago
<didrocks> jml: noooooooooooooo :)
<didrocks> jml: café <- quick, cute and paste as long as I have them :)
<didrocks> cut*
<jml> heh.
<apw> jml, i suspect you will have instead put the Compose keysym on that key
<apw> though in my experience unity converts it syms to codes very early and doesn't notice when you change them
<jml> well, I guess I'll file a bug about this.
<smb> £ <- <alt-gr>+<shift>+3 ?
<jml> smb: where is <alt-gr>, exactly?
<smb> jml, On a German non-mac keyboard it is the right alt
<jml> smb: see, my system has Right Alt bound to Compose, except that's being ignored now.
<smb> Yep, in the German keybinding it always was special, not really compose, but giving all kinds of "weird" characters. Was just wondering whether this took over the world... ;-P
<snadge> hmm.. either alt.. shift 3 gives #
<snadge> my keyboard just has "alt" and "alt" .. but i have seen alt-gr on some kbs
<tsdgeos> greyback: what do you think of moving the GOBJECT_CALLBACKX macros to a separate header? we use them in two files already and MM uses it in a new one, it's only three lines, buw why copy them all over?
<greyback> tsdgeos: true. I can think of no objection to that
<jml> anyway, I've filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/940271
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 940271 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cannot input extended characters" [Undecided,New]
<jml> I've tried to describe the problem & symptoms rather than recommend a solution
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-2d/unity-2d_gobject_callback_header/+merge/94532
<apw> jml, if you run xev what key (put your cursor in the window it makes) and hit left and right alts which keys does it say you pressed
<apw> jml, as i don't think on my keyboard the alt on the right is doing the hud thingy
<apw> jml, my right alt seems to have ISOLevel3Shift on it !?!
<jml> apw: will try
<jml> I hate using xev :\
<apw> jml keyboard layout settings thingy has a little keyboard layout button which then lets you see wich button lights up when you hit a key
<apw> that might help too
<jml> apw: it's not doing the HUD thingy. I made a mistake there.
<jml> apw: Right Alt comes up as keycode 108, keysym 0xff20, Multi_Key
<jml> apw: Left as keycode 64, keysym 0xffe9, Alt_L
<apw> jml, hmmm, then you should be able to put compose on the Multi_Key in the settings thingy no ?
<apw> jml, oh you can put compose on caps-lock, a use for that key finally
<jml> apw: I use it rather heavily as a Control
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<mhall119> didrocks: my unity-lens template for quickly is ready
<didrocks> mhall119: \o/ awesome
<didrocks> mhall119: so you added an "install" command?
<mhall119> didrocks: and "uninstall" too
<didrocks> mhall119: nice nice!
<didrocks> mhall119: do you want a review?
<mhall119> didrocks: and also help getting it into the archives, if you don't mind
<didrocks> mhall119: sure, but we will need a FFe for that
<didrocks> should be easy to get
<mhall119> should I wait for a review from you before filing for an FFe?
<didrocks> in universe, not installed by default, just a new functionnality not impacting existing pacakage
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, I can do that by monday
<mhall119> ok
<didrocks> that's going to be awesome!
<didrocks> mhall119: seems creating a Quickly template wasn't so aweful at the end? (as we didn't get a lot of people creating templates for Quickly, I didn't get a lot of feedbacks)
<mhall119> I made sure that you get a working lens, complete with search results, without having to change any code
<mhall119> didrocks: yeah, not too bad
<mhall119> didrocks: you need a meta-template ;)
<mhall119> quickly create quickly-template
<didrocks> mhall119: hum, that's the question :)
<didrocks> mhall119: in fact, the initial template system isn't based particularly on python
<didrocks> as some people contributed some templates in shell, C
<didrocks> hence the "I don't inherit from anything"
<mhall119> didrocks: oh, I did remove all of the extras- stuff from the packaging template
<didrocks> not sure if we should keep that or not
<mhall119> so the package it creates is more standard, not tailored to the ARB
<mhall119> I haven't looked into what submitubuntu command does
<didrocks> mhall119: well, I'm afraid that now that we moved to dh_python2, submitubuntu is broken
<didrocks> mhall119: I have changed multiple components (4) to support /opt in python, but it was with pycentral
<didrocks> (it added --prefix)
<didrocks> I even touched some perl, telling how I was motivated for :)
<mhall119> wow
<mhall119> didrocks: do we have bugs filed against quickly for those problems?
<mhall119> no guarantees I'll touch Perl though, I've been perl-sober for a while now
<didrocks> mhall119: I didn't, I think nobody tried this release TBH :)
<didrocks> heh, perl-sober is nice sometimes :)
<mhall119> it's hard, sometimes things just aren't working, and you know a little bit of perl will make the pain go away, at least for a little while
<didrocks> heh
<jono> hey folks
<Andy80> 'morning jono
<jono> hney Andy80
<Boardinary> Are there plans to make unity QT the default unity experience in the future?
<mhall119> Boardinary: I don't think so, non
<mhall119> but it will likely be default for mobile devices, given Qt's advantages in that space
<jokerdino> hey mhall119 i was just looking for you.
<jokerdino> could you spare a moment and look if you can answer this question? (http://askubuntu.com/q/107317/25798)
<Boardinary> mhall119, Compiz just seems to be really buggy in lots of different areas - even sound - so I'm wondering what Canonical is thinking about the state of unity 3d
<Daekdroom> Sound?
<Daekdroom> Does compiz handle sound at all?
<mhall119> jokerdino: sure
<Boardinary> Daekdroom, for the volume change toggle sound
<mhall119> Boardinary: I don't think compiz does anything with sound
<Boardinary> there is a bug that is preventing it from playing
<Boardinary> If I switch to gnome shell, the sounds play perfectly
<mhall119> well that's definitely a bug, but probably not in compiz
<Boardinary> if you type replace --metacity the bug disapears as well
<mhall119> metacity --replace?
<didrocks> yeah, it's a long standing known bug in compiz and libcanberra
<mhall119> didrocks: so compiz is breaking sound? weird
<jokerdino> compiz affects sound? never knew that.
<didrocks> mhall119: yeah, it's as powerful as this :)
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> with great power comes great responsibility, not stop making my menus transparent
<didrocks> I had the same reaction first time I looked for the code for this issue :)
<Boardinary> even smspillaz has expressed frustration with compiz sstability
<Daekdroom> But regardless, Unity feels smoother than Unity-2D
<Daekdroom> Or atleast it used to, I haven't tested 2D in quite awhile.
<Boardinary> I wonder what the gameplan will be for design as gnome diverges from unity.  It is already starting to happen.  Plus now ubuntuone is switching to QT.
<jono> are you folks aware of switching virtual desktops and the currently focused window being moved as I switch?
<Daekdroom> jono, how are you switching workspaces?
<gord> jono, on precise? yeah i think there was a keybindings issue
<jono> Daekdroom, I switched the binding back to Crl-Alt-Arrows
<jono> which works fine, but when I switch the currently focused window moves with the switch
<Daekdroom> Oddly enough, Crtl-Alt-Arrows doesn't work for me.
<jono> which is unfuriating
<jono> Daekdroom, yeah the bindings changed
<Daekdroom> Super + Shift.. hm..
<jokerdino> oh the key bindings changed?
<jokerdino> i did an upgrade from 11.10 and didn't see any change.
<jono> jokerdino, looks like it
<jono> jokerdino, was in a recent Unity upload
<Daekdroom> But while the shortcut overlay says Super-Alt-Arrows should move windows between workspaces, Crtl-Shift-Alt-Arrows is doing it instead.
<Boardinary> jono, are you still having problems with the volume toggle sound notification not working?  I saw your replies to askubuntu questions.
<jono> Boardinary, that wasnt me
<mhall119> jokerdino: answered
<jokerdino> mhall119: i saw and voted up! :)
<mhall119> jokerdino: I expanded on it
<jokerdino> more awesomeness then.
<jokerdino> is there any way to make super + w activate expo instead of window picker?
<Daekdroom> jokerdino, I think what you want is Super + S
<jokerdino> super + s shows all the workspaces.
<Daekdroom> But yes, there is. Expo plugin on CCSM
<Daekdroom> What exactly are you calling expo?
<jokerdino> 11.10 used to show windows across all workspaces, that is expo.
<Daekdroom> Ah, I think you can't.
<jokerdino> but now, it only shows from the active workspace. that is window picker.
<jokerdino> so, super + w and shift + alt + up does the same thing.
<Daekdroom> They changed it somehow that CCSM has Super + W set for all windows, but only shows active workspace.
<jokerdino> i foresee such questions coming in Ask Ubuntu later on.
<arand> Supplying x64 and x128 hicolor-theme icons should be enough to make the unity applauncher look ok right?
<arand> I was testing redeclipse via a liveCD before and the icon ended up mangled, could this be due to it being a liveCD or am I doing something wrong in packaging?
<dmj726> didrocks: I'm wondering what the reasoning behind the keyboard shortcut change for switching workspaces is?
<didrocks> dmj726: as stated in the debian/changelog, it's a design decision. You can try to ping JohnLea (he's on holidays today) on Monday
<dmj726> didrocks: ah, yeah I wasn't able to find the design decision in a google search so figured I'd ask
<didrocks> dmj726: did you look at the bug I linked in debian/changelog?
<didrocks> they contain the design info :)
<cyphermox> didrocks: how would I change the whitelist for status icons for unity?
<didrocks> cyphermox: you mean, on your system or for everyone?
<dmj726> didrocks: I did look and I don't see a linked bug
<cyphermox> on my system :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: dconf-editor
 * cyphermox thinks there is no reason not to use indicators
<cyphermox> ah, cool
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's not for indicator
<didrocks> cyphermox: for system tray
<cyphermox> didrocks: I know
<cyphermox> I'm saying, there's no reason to want to change the whitelist for everyone
<didrocks> dmj726: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.7.0~bzr2995-0ubuntu5
<didrocks> dmj726: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/1:2.34.1-1ubuntu6
<didrocks> dmj726: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/1:0.9.7.0~bzr19-0ubuntu3
<didrocks> cyphermox: desktop.unity.pnale.systray-whitelist
<didrocks> panel*
<didrocks> cyphermox: it needs to be the X window name return by "xpropr"
<cyphermox> sure
<dmj726> didrocks: huh
<dmj726> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jqeKtIJwqLtl58Wk_fqjr9Rrgxn9zsouCYOo-cZsLSE/edit?authkey=CLGG9NkJ&hl=en_GB&pli=1
<didrocks> yeah, it's refered in one of the bugs  :)
<dmj726> So this new keyboard shortcut for workspace switching introduces a bug
<dmj726> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/891757 "If a existing keyboard shortcut setting conflicts with one of the  shortcuts detailed here, the existing keyboard shortcut should be  overwritten.  However where there is no conflict between the existing  keyboard shortcuts and the new shortcuts, the existing shortcuts should  always be preserved."
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 891757 in Ayatana Design "Keyboard shortcut - shortcuts need to updated as part of the 12.04 upgrade" [High,Fix committed]
<dmj726> can't see where ctrl + alt + Cursor Keys is listed anywhere else in the doc, so not sure why it was changed
<didrocks> dmj726: on the google doc you pointed
<didrocks> dmj726: look at "switching worspace"
<didrocks> you will see super + shift + arrows
<dmj726> the new Super + Shift + Cursor combo (which is listed) does introduce a bug
<didrocks> which one?
<dmj726> you end up seeing the shortcut overlay all the time
<didrocks> indeed
<didrocks> I already logged it
<didrocks> put it in the priority list
<didrocks> it's not trivial, but will get fixed after beta1
 * dmj726 just changed the shortcut back so I wouldn't have to look at that
<didrocks> yeah, I worked on gnome-control-center as well to ensure this is possible (changing it back)
<dmj726> The other nice thing about the old shortcut combo was that one could switch workspaces with one hand
<dmj726> (Still possible on desktops, just not on laptops without reconfiguring the keyboard layout.
<didrocks> please discuss on the design decision either with JohnLea on this channel or on the unity-design ML :)
<didrocks> otherwise, it will get lost :)
<dmj726> yeah, I'll do that later
<didrocks> thanks dmj726
<pquest> I am interested in starting to contribute to ubuntu, is this a good place to get info?
<mhall119> pquest: what kinds of contributions do yu want to work on?
<pquest> I was interested in coding
<pquest> I do a lot of .net programming at work, but I havent ever really coded in another environment
<mhall119> there's not too much .Net in Ubuntu, just a handful of apps
<mhall119> you might look at Vala though, it's a C#-like language that is starting to be used quite a bit in Ubuntu
<pquest> Hm, I've never heard of that
<pquest> I am pretty sure I am capable of using c++ or Java as well. I guess I am just trying to figure out where to start helping
<mhall119> C++ would give you a lot of areas where you can contribute
<mhall119> Python as well, which isn't very C#-like, but is a very easy language to learn
<pquest> Where would be a good place to set myself up?
<JanC> Python is easy to get started & productive with, but learning all the useful details takes some time
<mhall119> pquest: http://developer.ubuntu.com/ has a lot of information about developing for Ubuntu
<mhall119> including languages, APIs, tool, etc
<mhall119> if you want to hack on Unity itself, http://unity.ubuntu.com/ has resources for that
<pquest> I suppose bite-sized bugs is probably the best starting point for unity?
<pquest> I don't really know what I want to do tbh
<pquest> I just know I want to do something
<JanC> if you want to work on unity, yes
<mhall119> pquest: you should check http://harvest.ubuntu.com/ for bitesize bugs too
<pquest> awesome
<pquest> thanks
<jokerdino> harvest hasn't been updated for a while.
<pquest> Harvest is something old?
<JanC> you can always look at the bug tracker...
<jokerdino> http://goo.gl/tiheb bitesize unity bugs.
<rye> remmina not going fullscreen properly in current unity/precise - is it known?
<mhall119> rye: check the unity bug tracker for it
<mhall119> if you don't find it, please file one
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/910167
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 910167 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "In Unity-2D, the desktop does not have a global menu" [Low,Confirmed]
<jokerdino> I think I will take a crack at that bug. Any tips?
<jokerdino> hi seif.
<arand> Does unity pick up on hicolor-theme icons or does it need one in pixmaps for the app launcher?
<mhall119> arand: I think it uses whatever the .desktop file says to use,  using the normal icon lookup priority
<mhall119> arand: see http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html#icon_lookup
<arand> mhall119: Well, that one indicates that hicolor take prio over pixmaps, I don't see why I would get this issue -_-
<mhall119> arand: it could be that the app is using the direct patch to the icon file, rather than a name that goes through the lookup process
<mfisch> mhall119: one thing that's been bugging me about my lens is that I can't get the stock quotes to use more than 1 row
<mfisch> mhall119: the other ones seem to use as many rows as they need
<arand> mhall119: No, the desktop file uses simply "redeclipse", as is the name of the icons and of the binary that is running...
<mhall119> arand: is there a hicolor icon for that, or just the pixmap
<arand> mhall119: I have a .xpm icon in pixmaps, and x32 x48 x64 x128 png icons in hicolor.
<mhall119> arand: interesting, where do you see it using the low-res version?
<arand> mhall119: In the app launcher (left), not sure the correct terminology..
<mhall119> Launcher is the correct term, can you file a bug against unity with details about the app, and perhaps a screenshot too?
<arand> Yeah, I'll be doing some more testing once I get a precise kvm up and working, hm... I wonder if it worked in oneiric before...
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-25
<arand> mhall119: Hmm, it looks like it might've all been an oddity isolated to the liveCD :/ Maybe it doesn't update hicolor-icon-theme properly or sommat...
<arand> On a related note though, what decides the colour of the app buttons in the launcher, does it simply grab the mos prominent colour of the icon file? Can it be overridden?
<arand> Er, no, there we go, it works in unity-2d but uses the low-res icon in standard unity :(
<mhall119> arand: ah, good catch, definitely file a bug for that
<arand> Bleh, turns out my x48/apps/redeclipse.png is in fact x32 :/ strange that unity-2d bypasses it though...
<dumpunity> well i just had to come by and say that I love ubuntu, well i started loving it until unity came along
<dumpunity> please bring gnome back
<dumpunity> no disrespect intended, i just can't get my work done on unity
<dumpunity> it's too difficult to configure and jump around within, and it presents a huge impact to performance
<dumpunity> i'm pretty much ready to beg at this point :)
<dumpunity> just so you know, i gave unity a fighting chance, i used it for 2-3 months on 11.04 and 11.10 and it created so many more issues than it solved
<dumpunity> hopefully im not the only one feeling this way
<dumpunity> is there any chance that future versions will return the option to use the 'classic' interface?
<vibhav> Anybody knows how do I compile unity 5.4 for 11.10?
<rye> hm, gajim dropped messaging indicator support so it is now unusable in unity - bug #761587 - the original bug to add the indicator support was #340213 - should it be reopened?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 761587 in gajim (Ubuntu) "Unity makes Gajim unusable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761587
<rye> bug #340213
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 340213 in gajim (Ubuntu) "[jaunty] Use indicator-applet for new messages" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340213
<jincreator> What is the exact name of funcion show something when press right-alt key?
<jincreator> I mean, at latest unity.
<jincreator> Ah, it's HUD. I find it.
<jo-erlend> the HUD seems to have improved much in the latest version. In the previous one, it didn't always show up when I pressed alt, but now it seems to react very quickly.
<jokerdino> i disabled HUD
<jincreator> Well, using right-alt is critical for Koreans to use input method. I'm about to report bug about it.
<jo-erlend> jincreator, do you mean alt gr? That doesn't open the HUD here.
<rye> jo-erlend, it does open hud here, hm
<jincreator> jo-erlend: I still can HUD with right-alt. Then what key did you use to open HUD there?
<jo-erlend> Alt (left)
<rye> but not if i switch to layout which uses compose keys (e.g. not english), hm
<jincreator> omg, it use both alt key.
<jo-erlend> I don't think it's supposed to use alt gr.
<rye> jincreator, could you please present a use case when you use right alt for korean input?
<jo-erlend> and it should only be used when alt is tapped anyway, so it shouldn't conflict with combinations.
<rye> though i can reproduce it on ukrainian though
<rye> jo-erlend, well, sometimes you end up pressing and releasing alt, and hud opens on altgr too
<jincreator> rye: without HUD, right-alt make switch input method. But at now, it just open HUD.
<rye> jo-erlend, ^ looks like pressing alt is enough to switch
<jincreator> jo-erlend: Is alt-key at right side called alt_grave?
 * rye goes to see whether there is a bug about this
<jo-erlend> jincreator, yes.
 * rye has AltGr on his keyboard
<jokerdino> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/872051
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 872051 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Drag & Drop from dash to Desktop broken: produces a unusable shortcut" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jokerdino> i am planning to crack that bug, but have no idea where to start, do any of you have some pointers?
<Pooky5> Hi guys, I want try Unity 5 on Ubuntu 11.10. So I add this ppa package "ppa:unity-team/staging" bat it looks like, there is no available version for Ubuntu 11.10. Is it correct or there will be in feature?
<Daekdroom> Pooky5, that ppa indeed does not have packages for 11.10
<Pooky5> Daekdroom: so is there any ppa which still have version for 11.10?
<Daekdroom> Not that I know of.
<Pooky5> so, only option is wait for 12.10 release?
<Daekdroom> That, or use the development version of 12.10, which shouldn't be done on production machines
<Debolaz> It contains a few unfixed bugs atm, so yeah, no production machines. :-)
<arand> How does one use greybot vi msg?
<arand> ^ Oh, wrong channel, nvm
<kklimonda> is there a fix for launcher not showing under virtualbox?
<kklimonda> When I move a pointer to the left side of a screen, and keep it moving it doesn't send more events
#ubuntu-unity 2012-02-26
<mhall119> kklimonda: you'll probably need to disable mouse integraction in virtualbox for it to pass on the "push" movement to Unity
<susahsebut> hi all
<bilal> Busy sunday morning, but anyone around to help me with this weird runtime error with Unity? Any hint at what I'm screwing up? http://pastebin.com/
<bilal> whoops
<bilal> link: http://pastebin.com/Ddjbrbqu
<bilal> It's my own build of Unity, and I'm forgetting to define something somewhere, but don't know what
<thumper> bilal: I have a feeling a clean build would fix that
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-18
<jibel> good morning
 * mterry waves at jibel 
<sil2100> mterry: hi! Isn't it a bit too early for you? ;)
<mterry> sil2100, yes but I'm in Bluefin this week
<sil2100> Ah! Excellent ;)
<jibel> hey mterry
<smspillaz> sil2100: hey, so I have a fix/workaround for the virtualbox thing as per my mail
<jibel> didrocks, mterry I restarted the cu2d jobs this morning excepted unity. They all failed due a corruption of the LP cache.
<didrocks> jibel: saw that. Thanks jibel :)
<didrocks> I'm wondering why it's starting to get frequent
<sil2100> smspillaz: hi! I saw the e-mail, the situation is pretty messed up
<sil2100> smspillaz: I'll do a test build and test it around with me and popey and comment at the merge requests
<sil2100> smspillaz: I know that usually workarounds are put as quilt patches, but are you sure this won't make introducing compiz changes more troublesome? As in, breaking the patch and needing to refresh it with changes made to trunk?
<didrocks> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-lens-video/vala-rewrite/+merge/135935
<mterry> jibel, thanks
<didrocks> jibel: nvidia is dead thougH?
<jibel> didrocks, they all look dead.
<didrocks> :/
<jibel> indicators tests started 2 hours ago or so
<didrocks> the other started 30 minutes ago, isn't it?
<didrocks> (for running the tests)
<didrocks> oh no, 1h30
<didrocks> not yet get used to have my clock aligned with jenkins :)
<jibel> there's been a power outage again Friday night. The machines might not have liked it.
<smspillaz> sil2100: I don't anticipate it will cause problems, in lp:compiz the maintainers refresh the patches themselves anyways
<jibel> didrocks, if you roll over the progress bar it tells you for how long it's been running and (a not so reliable) ETA
<smspillaz> sil2100: its just there in patch form because I know the proper fix for virtualbox itself, but it could take some time for them to deliver it in a release
<sil2100> smspillaz: true true - ok, I'll be testing it today with the help of popey as well
<smspillaz> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> \o/
<didrocks> jibel: yeah… I'm asking to the relevant people right now and see what they are telling about UTAH
<smspillaz> sil2100: it might be a bit flakey because I don't know how well copytex can handle destroyed pixmaps. But I guess having a corrupted image rarely is better than a guarunteed hang for now
<jibel> didrocks, ok :)
<mterry> Does alt-tilda work for anyone else on the daily-build PPA?  It seems to be broken for me
<didrocks> mterry: dist-upgrading
<mterry> sil2100, ^ alt-tilda doesn't work for me or didrocks in the daily-build PPA.  Do you have a second to look at that?
<sil2100> mterry: one moment, will check that
<jibel> mterry, mmrazik there is a problem with the preseed utah-jenkins/resources/preseed.cfg
<jibel> mterry, mmrazik there should be a chown jenkins utah_ap_stuff after line 51 mkdir -p /target/home/jenkins/utah_ap_stuff
<jibel> otherwise bzr will fail with a permission denined
<jibel> denied
<jibel> mterry, mmrazik can you fix that?
<mmrazik> jibel: I'm on it. sorry for that
 * mterry hugs jibel
 * jibel hugs mterry back 
<mmrazik> jibel: just pushed this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1676471/
<jibel> mterry, this is another occurrence of bug 1126115
<ubot5> bug 1126115 in UTAH "UTAH doesn't notice installation failure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126115
<jibel> mmrazik, looks good, thanks.
<mterry>  mmrazik, jibel: so should we restart the jobs?
<mmrazik> mterry: yes
<mterry> didrocks already did, cool
<mmrazik> mterry: are you sure the job was started? I only see #136 running and that one seems to running since ~8am UTC
<mmrazik> ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing, i.e.
<mterry> hmmm, you're right.  I think I got confused by the web page
<smspillaz> andyrock: Trevinho: can I get one of you two to have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1120009.3/+merge/148839
<smspillaz> (might be helpful for the unity xorg-gtest stuff too)
<andyrock> smspillaz, sure
<smspillaz> andyrock: great, thanks
<sil2100> Oh, I finally see the CI approved that one \o/
<smspillaz> yeah, took forever
<smspillaz> the catch-exceptions-and-retry approach is so ugly but works
<mterry> cyphermox, finally got jenkins back up and working.  See http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/ps-indicators-autopilot-release-testing/label=autopilot-intel/lastCompletedBuild/testReport/ for why the indicator stack failed
<cyphermox> yay
<cyphermox> well. it's not super informative
<cyphermox> but I had noticed you'd started the job
<mterry> cyphermox, only intel had any failures; those 3 tests
<cyphermox> yeah
<mterry> unity stack is still blocked on test failures too.  Especially now that the alt-` tests fail.  sil2100, any luck on that?
<sil2100> mterry: will get back to you after lunch regarding this one :)
<mterry> sil2100, OK
<mterry> thomi, if you have some time, it would be swell if you could re-look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_ibus_improve/+merge/147951
<smspillaz> andyrock: Trevinho: thanks. If you get time, a look at some of the smaller things in the queue owuld be good too. Let me know if you need me to look at anything for you as well
<andyrock> smspillaz, will do (pretty busy right now :/
<Trevinho> smspillaz: you don't have small things :D
<smspillaz> there's a 17 line change in there somewhere :P
<Trevinho> smspillaz: I've given a general look to other branches (the one you provided the benchmarks for too)
<smspillaz> argh, dammit, xorg-gtest has some code that doesn't compile on arm in it
<Trevinho> smspillaz: however, that wil work for nvidia only, for now, isn't it=
<smspillaz> Trevinho: right, although the boost you get on nvidia is massive
<smspillaz> Trevinho: trust me, performance on nvidia right now is awful
<smspillaz> I get 3fps when moving GL-rendered windows around :)
<Trevinho> smspillaz: I believe, but I've not their hw here anymore :/
<smspillaz> Trevinho: well, its mostly covered by regression tests, and I need testers for the non-buffer_age case too
<smspillaz> Trevinho: I had a look into what it would take to implement GLX_EXT_buffer_age on mesa drivers and its not trivial
<smspillaz> my understanding is that they're working on it
<sil2100> mterry: thomi commented privately on that branch, I'll be pushing a small fix regarding this
<mterry> sil2100, cool
<sil2100> mterry: we're also testing the ibus branches on a private jenkins job too
<sil2100> To make sure they work swell
<mterry> sil2100, can't be worse than current tests :)
<sil2100> mterry: ;) Francis and Alan confirmed those working well, but better be safe than sorry! Although, the jenkins build job is still in the queue since morning :(
<vibhav> Does Unity use libnotify?
<mterry> sil2100, I don't see anything in the queue on my normal jenkins view, but I don't know what private jenkins shenanigans you have
<vibhav> Or do I need to implement different notification systems for my apps (GNOME and Unity)
<mterry> vibhav, yes, libnotify works
<mterry> vibhav, though GNOME's shell allows buttons, but Unity's does not
<vibhav> perfect
<vibhav> mterry: How do I check the DE used then?
<vibhav> Is there any macro defined for Unity/GNOME?
<vibhav> (Which I could #ifdef)
<mterry> vibhav, this isn't the right channel for detailed help like that.  This channel is for unity development
<mterry> vibhav, but http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/notification/ has details on checking notification server capabilities (including whether it accepts action buttons)
<vibhav> mterry: Ah, thanks!
<andyrock> smspillaz, ping
<mterry> sil2100, any word on the alt-` bug?
<mterry> didrocks, https://launchpad.net/~mterry/+sshkeys  (add conga)
<sil2100> mterry: test building something that might fix the problem
<didrocks> sil2100: did the "may" worked? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, strangely, no, but I need to re-check I think
<didrocks> sil2100: should we revert the commit, do we know what created it?
<sil2100> didrocks: I also tried that, since I thought that rev 3158 created the regression - but after reverting it, it didn't seem to help, which was a bit strange
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, ok… :/
<sil2100> didrocks: I think I might have found the affecting commit
<didrocks> sil2100: \o/
<didrocks> o/\o/\o/\o
<sil2100> didrocks: it's probably 3153, making double sure
<sil2100> But let me poke andyrock about it anyway
<didrocks> sil2100: with a double build? ;)
<sil2100> andyrock: ping
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm building the revision right before the change was introduced ;p
<andyrock> sil2100, pong
<andyrock> what's up?
<didrocks> andyrock: it's your fault! all your fault! :-)
<sil2100> andyrock: hi! alt+` got broken, i.e. detail switching is broken
<didrocks> (well, sil2100 thinks… :p)
<sil2100> andyrock: and I checked that rev 3150 didn't suffer from the issue
<sil2100> andyrock: 3153 suddenly had the problem already
<sil2100> andyrock: checking if 3152 if safe right now, but it seems maybe some LauncherIcon changes you made could have broken it?
<andyrock> sil2100, could be
<sil2100> andyrock: since it's not possible to switch between applications of the same type witl alt+` or alt+tab in detail
<andyrock> sil2100, i can reproduce it... weird
<andyrock> sil2100, yeah rev 3153's fault
<andyrock> actually a faster alt + \ still does not work
<sil2100> andyrock: yea
<sil2100> andyrock: just double checked that
<sil2100> 3152 is ok
<sil2100> andyrock: will you be able to fix it till EOD?
<sil2100> andyrock: it's blocking the daily release ;)
<andyrock> sil2100, i can try
<sil2100> Since every Monday is a daily-release-blocker!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> andyrock: thanks
<andyrock> np
<sil2100> andyrock: I'll be anticipating a merge request on my e-mail :)!
<andyrock> sil2100, fixed
<andyrock> stupid "typo"
<andyrock> sil2100, is there a bug (I don't need it but if there is I can link in the commit)
<rye> Hi, quick question - somehow I lost the panel dbusmenu and all indicators - I am running the latest unity-team/staging builds - is it known or I got something broken/misconfigured
<rye> The state persists after cleaning the dconf and compiz settings
<andyrock> rye, known issue
<rye> andyrock: phew, thank you
<andyrock> rye, np
<andyrock> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-alt-grave-reg/+merge/149123
<andyrock> sil2100, feel free to test it ;)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> andyrock: I don't think there's a bug, I'll create one and link
<sil2100> andyrock: you rock!
<andyrock> sil2100, well my fault my fix ;)
<sil2100> andyrock: actually, you andy rock!
<sil2100> ;)
 * didrocks will make a banner, "my fault my fix"
<didrocks> thanks sil2100, andyrock :)
<andyrock> np
<didrocks> sil2100: approving once you finished to test it?
<sil2100> didrocks: yes :) It's almost built
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks hopes that tomorrow, we'll have a daily release
<sil2100_> andyrock: works!
<andyrock> nice
<davmor2> didrocks: why do that,  assignblame.py x = 0 while x !=10:  print "didrocks broked it again " x += 1    me hopes he got the context right :)
<didrocks> davmor2: ahah, no, it wasn't me. (stickers ;))
 * davmor2 now pictures didrocks doing impressions of shaggy
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-19
<mterry> Unity failed to build on arm.  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131652234/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.unity_6.12.0daily13.02.19-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mterry> Seems to be "/build/buildd/unity-6.12.0daily13.02.19/plugins/unityshell/src/inputremover.cpp:426:73: error: cast from 'unsigned char*' to 'long unsigned int*' increases required alignment of target type [-Werror=cast-align]"
<mterry> And on line 461
<mterry> sil2100, bregma ^
<sil2100> Some new commit, hm?
<mterry> Yeah, it built yesterday
<sil2100> mterry: let my try and fix that
<sil2100> mterry: I fixed the build failure probably, but a bit hackishly - trying to build the whole unity trunk now on ARM for testing
<mterry> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: if you look at intel/ati results, we are back to 25/26 failures per config
<didrocks> waiting nvidia
<didrocks> sil2100: urgh, 38 failures on it :/
<didrocks> mterry: ^
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> didrocks: anthy tests for ibus failed as well this time, geh :|
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind looking as well?
<MCR_> Since the weekend I have no indicators and no global menus anymore - maybe this is related ?
<didrocks> MCR_: using the daily release?
<MCR_> yes
<didrocks> yeah, was an issue on the ppa
<didrocks> but should be fixed by now
<MCR_> unfortunately not here...
<didrocks> MCR_: apt-cache policy ?
<didrocks> sil2100: is it what we are seeing in the video for nvidia? ^
<MCR_> didrocks, 500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/staging/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages
<MCR_>      release v=13.04,o=LP-PPA-unity-team-staging,a=raring,n=raring,l=Unity staging ppa,c=main
<MCR_>      origin ppa.launchpad.net
<MCR_>  ?
<didrocks> MCR_: doesn't tell me the version :)
<MCR_> unity:
<MCR_>   Installed: 6.12.0daily13.02.08bzr3162pkg0raring0
<MCR_>   Candidate: 6.12.0daily13.02.08bzr3162pkg0raring0
<didrocks> MCR_: ah, you are using staging
<didrocks> MCR_: this is not the daily build ppa
<MCR_> didrocks, oh, there is a new PPA ? I did not know that. I'll search...
<didrocks> MCR_: you should just use raring
<didrocks> MCR_: it's getting the latest and greatest daily
<didrocks> which pass tests
<MCR_> ok, thx - I will purge the PPA then...
<didrocks> sounds like a good plan :)
<MCR_> :)
<MCR_> didrocks, purged the PPA, now using Installed: 6.12.0daily13.02.08-0ubuntu1 - still no indicators and no global menus :(
<didrocks> MCR_: what version of libindicator do you have?
<MCR_> didrocks, libindicator7:
<MCR_>   Installed: 12.10.2daily13.02.15-0ubuntu1
<MCR_> (thanks 4 your help, btw)
<didrocks> MCR_: this version is from the daily-release ppa
<didrocks> isn't it?
<MCR_> didrocks - hmm, I purged the PPA, but maybe something went wrong with that - thanks for the help again - I'll investigate
<didrocks> ok :)
<sil2100> grrr
<smspillaz> mterry: ah bugger, sorry about that, will fix
<smspillaz> mterry: suprised we don't have ci jobs for unity on arm
<smspillaz> sil2100: were you going to fix that or are you busy atm?
<smspillaz> its easy I can fix it now
<sil2100> smspillaz: I'm testing my fix now, armhf package is still building though
<sil2100> On unity-team/ppa
<smspillaz> sil2100: ah okay. Do you have a branch somewhere ?
<sil2100> smspillaz:  https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/fix_ftbfs_arm_alignment_hack
<sil2100> It's a hack
<bregma> smspillaz, unity-on-arm ci was disabled due to speedness issues
<sil2100> I could have changed unsigned char to unsigned long as well and just cast it to unsigned char instead, but this one works too
<smspillaz> bregma: isn't there an autolander job for it?
<smspillaz> bregma: we have that for compiz
<bregma> autolanding shouldn;t have to take up to half a day per commit
<smspillaz> bregma: trunk also shouldn't get broken :)
<bregma> if there is more or better hardware, it should get reenabled asap, that's up to QA
<bregma> I suspect there are other, more urgent uses for arm builders right now
<smspillaz> that's true
<smspillaz> bregma: I wonder why we can't cross compile yet
<bregma> cross building with dpkg is not really an option, it's still way too broken despite multi-arch starting to trickle in
<smspillaz> sil2100: yikes, that is hacky, I wonder why reinterpret_cast from unsigned char * to unsigned long * doesn't work on arm
<smspillaz> bregma: yeah I know, I've tried it myself it sucks
<sil2100> smspillaz: well, ARM and its misalignment issues does not allow casting from a smaller pointer type to a bigger one
<sil2100> The other-way around is fine though, also, void * is safe here
<smspillaz> huh
<sil2100> That's hm, a really bitchy thing anyway
<MCR_> didrocks, just FYI: I solved the no-indicators problems now by adding the ppa:indicator-applet-developers/indicator-staging-ppa
<sil2100> Usually __aligned__ should be used to fix such problems, but here we're getting the array from X, so I didn't know if we could do it in this way
<didrocks> sil2100: did you see my ping/question about the videos on nvidia?
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, yes, I thought that I answered that: the videos show that something is wrong with detecting ibus enabled - since it seems as if anthy is enabled (I think?) but the test fails noticing - but it might be an AP issue, not a regression
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, do you want us to relaunch the tests to see if it's transiant?
<didrocks> (that doesn't prevent to continue looking at the old run)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, please, this way we won't waste time
<didrocks> ok, let's do that o/o\o/
<sil2100> I checked and nothing changed in trunk that could have broken ibus for one engine
<didrocks> (running)
<didrocks> sil2100: please, let us know when the armhf fix is merged so that we rebuild unity
<smspillaz> didrocks: sorry about that one :(
<didrocks> smspillaz: no worry dude, I wished that we had those running as part of the merger :)
<sil2100> smspillaz: ok, unity built fine with that hack of mine - you had a nicer idea for fixing it, or can we try merging it in as it is ;) ?
<smspillaz> sil2100: merge as is
<sil2100> smspillaz: if something better comes up, I'm sure we can re-do this - I'll just add a comment that it's a hack, so that no one starts getting all WTF? after a while ;)
<smspillaz> sil2100: well, reinterpret_cast'ing from unsigned char * to unsigned long * is a hack too
<smspillaz> it only works because libX11 and the server align the property data with the specified property type
<sil2100> smspillaz: can you approve it then :) ? Thanks!
<smspillaz> sil2100: can you link me the mp? I don't get email notifications for unity
<smspillaz> (cause I don't work for canonical anymore)
<smspillaz> sil2100: done, you will need to change the global branch status yourself (I don't have permission to do that)
<smspillaz> howdy kamstrup
<sil2100> smspillaz: \o/
<MCR_> smspillaz, you do not need to work for Canonical to get those emails, should I subscribe you ?
<sil2100> MCR_: not sure if anyone would willingly like to recieve those ;p
<sil2100> ;)
<MCR_> just freaks like MCR ;)
<MCR_> smspillaz, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/+addsubscriber
<MCR_> smspillaz, a mnior fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-type-is-unsigned-fix/+merge/149267
<MCR_> *minor
<MCR_> sil2100, got one for Unity as well: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-minor-fixes/+merge/149269
<smspillaz> MCR_: saw that, acked, thanks
<MCR_> smspillaz, it is *very* minor, but still ;)
<MCR_> sil2100, smspillaz: Thanx 4 the fast approvals :)
 * smspillaz is still waiting on the builder to check the xorg-gtest stuff ... again :(
<smspillaz> this time it failed because I merged something new in which didn't quite follow the dso linking rule
<smspillaz> which the pbuilders are strict about
<MCR_> smspillaz, urgh - btw, bug 1094650 is still valid here
<ubot5> bug 1094650 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compilation of lp:compiz with gcc 4.8.0 fails with -WERROR because of warnings" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1094650
<MCR_> smspillaz, I have to turn off WERROR or compilation fails here...
<smspillaz> MCR_: its in-progress on the gnome-end
<MCR_> ah, ok - thanks
<smspillaz> MCR_: there is not much we can do about it
<MCR_> sure, it's not a big problem
<smspillaz> MCR_: well, the problem is that its a non-standard compiler option, and passing that option to clang makes it error out
<MCR_> the error is about gcc though, but I've seen your report and their answer now...
<smspillaz> MCR_: this is just why C++ can be a pain sometimes
<MCR_> smspillaz, btw - we have to party :) -> today MCR branch No. 100 will be merged \o/
<smspillaz> heh
<smspillaz> MCR_: well, I will be 21 soon :) So maybe we can roll it into that
<MCR_> Sam, it is still incredible and a miracle for me, how someone can be such an C++ expert with this young age ;)
<smspillaz> pfft, I know nothing
<MCR_> Congratulation to the 21 of course... Hopefully someone gets you a faster machine, so you do not have to fight with disk space and compiling times anymore...
<smspillaz> MCR_: well, I'm waiting until machines with broadwell come out
<smspillaz> of course, last year I told myself I was waiting until machines with IVB came out
<smspillaz> ... and the year before sandybridge ....
<MCR_> The open source community should buy you such a machine each year ;)
<smspillaz> heh
<mterry> didrocks, the rm /var/crash hack didn't fix it
<mterry> didrocks, but on the plus side, tests are under threshold now
<mterry> didrocks, any objections if I make that percent->number change in the thresholds to their current values?  (33 failed tests and 14 regressions allowed)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, those are high enough values, aren't they above the threshold even?
<mterry> didrocks, those are the threshold.  I think 481 tests.  7% and 3% respectively
<didrocks> mterry: ok, perfect, I understood "current values" as, "current failure on nvidia" :)
<mterry> didrocks, why do we allow so many regressions?  darn tests should be reliable
<didrocks> mterry: well, I agree, sil2100 did his best to fix as many as possible, (remember that we went from 130+ failures to where we are now)
<didrocks> mterry: oh, btw, rebuilding unity alone now? :)
<mterry> didrocks, I suppose...  Maybe it won't crash this time.  It looks...  like maybe we crashed in between suites of autopilot (if the Date file inside the apport crash is reliable)
<didrocks> mterry: yeah, so a valid case for it
 * mterry loads up his trusty jenkins web interface
<didrocks> tsss :p
 * didrocks is so saddddd
<mterry> didrocks, so the fact remains that compiz is crashing sometimes and we don't know why and can't get traces from it for some reason (why?)
<smspillaz> sil2100: andyrock: Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1110138/+merge/147548 free karma
<mterry> smspillaz, in reviewing the debian/ changes to compiz, I noticed and filed bug 1130160
<ubot5> bug 1130160 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Add copytex to default/unity profiles" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130160
<smspillaz> mterry: ah, I knew I had missed it somewhere
<smspillaz> mterry: thanks
<mterry> smspillaz, really it was thanks to didrocks who was over my shoulder  :)
<smspillaz> mterry: are you running with the default settings ?
<smspillaz> mterry: (+ upgrade)
<mterry> smspillaz, um, I think so
<smspillaz> mterry: can you post the output of
<smspillaz> gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/core/ active-plugins
<smspillaz> I haven't got unity installed at the moment and need to get the default plugin order
<mterry> smspillaz, ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'decor', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'unitymtgrabhandles', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom', 'unityshell']
<smspillaz> hmm
<smspillaz> copytex isn't there
<smspillaz> mterry: cat ~/.config/compiz-1/compizconfig/done_upgrades ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: could that be the reason for why popey's decorator was crashing when using the patch you prepared for VB issues?
<mterry> smspillaz, empty...  maybe I'm not on the latest daily-build version yet
<smspillaz> sil2100: yeah probably
<mterry> smspillaz, I have the latest compiz from daily-build
<smspillaz> mterry: just to double check, ls /etc/compizconfig/upgrades ?
<smspillaz> hmm wait
<smspillaz> that doesn't seem right
<mterry> smspillaz, 01, 02, and 03
<smspillaz> hmm
<smspillaz> I think I changed the install dir to $datadir/compizconfig/upgrades on didrocks request but the .install file didn't get updated
<smspillaz> mterry: okay, branch coming your way
<smspillaz> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1130160/+merge/149308
<mterry> smspillaz, thanks
<andyrock> smspillaz, sure
<smspillaz> andyrock: cheers
<andyrock> smspillaz, quick question
<andyrock> ing *Window::glPaint (during occlusion test) windows are passed from top to bottom right?
<smspillaz> andyrock: yep
<andyrock> here the first passed window is nautilus
<andyrock> smspillaz, maybe the desktop window?
<smspillaz> andyrock: yep
<smspillaz> andyrock: what are you trying to do ?
<andyrock> smspillaz, fixing bug 748539
<ubot5> bug 748539 in unity (Ubuntu) "Multi-monitor - Panel and launcher visible on top of multimonitor non-focused fullscreen apps" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748539
<andyrock> just debugging for the moment
<smspillaz> andyrock: heh, have fun with that one
<smspillaz> andyrock: I'm pretty sure panels and such are meant to go above unfocused fullscreen applications
<smspillaz> thats how compiz' stacking policy works
<smspillaz> though maybe only if there's a window that needs to go above that fullscreen window
<smspillaz> ... which is how it works if there's another one on another monitor
<smspillaz> eg normal window > docks > fullscreens > other docks > other normals
<smspillaz> maybe we could make it so that this policy only applies where they are on the same monitor, though that feels tricky
<andyrock> we just need to don't draw unity on monitor A if the first window (in the stack) on monitor A is a fullscreen one
<andyrock> maybe there are corner case
<andyrock> i'm testing this solution now
<andyrock> of course during alt+tab unity should be drawn
<smspillaz> andyrock: that's true, but "don't draw unity on monitor B" is not really a concept that nux understands
<smspillaz> maybe you can get away with it in the multimonitor case because we have to do clipping
<smspillaz> but selectively painting BaseWindow objects ... that's something I spent about a month hacking into nux
<smspillaz> bschaefer: if you have time for reviews, feel free to look at these two:
<smspillaz> erm
<mterry> smspillaz, the latest compiz autolanding run seems to have hit a merge conflict with debian/changelog entries.  Note that if your branch is linked with a bug, you don't need to edit the changelog at all.  I'll fix the merge conflict, just heads up
<mterry> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/compiz/latestsnapshot/+merge/149357
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-20
<cyphermox> sil2100: still having issues with ps-indicators-check on intel, could you please look at it? two tests failed.
<cyphermox> didrocks: ^
<smspillaz> heh, having xorg-gtest as part of our CI is awesome \o/
<smspillaz> mmrazik: feel free to disable the memcheck job
<smspillaz> (if its taking ages)
<mmrazik> smspillaz: I actually don't mind that much. It mostly slows down compiz as the other branches need to wait
<smspillaz> ah okay, I guess we can leave it on
<mmrazik> i.e. compiz-ci ; autolanding is not affected
<smspillaz> mmrazik: it might be a tad more useful actually to run it with -VV, eg
<smspillaz> ctest -D ExperimentalMemCheck -VV
<smspillaz> that way we can see the valgrind output (and then we can disable -VV on the other test run)
<mmrazik> smspillaz: ok. will look at that (not sure if today, though)
<smspillaz> mmrazik: no problem :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: looking
<sil2100> cyphermox: hm, is jenkins down?
<cyphermox> no?
<sil2100> cyphermox: ah, nevermind, finally got response
<sil2100> cyphermox: build 140, yes? The first failing test looks as if the panel hung up, since there's no "Ubuntu Desktop" title there even
<sil2100> The second one looks more likely as an autopilot failure, looking closer
<cyphermox> err ok
<cyphermox> I don't know, just see the two tests that failed, hud or something right?
<sil2100> Yes, one with the HUD, HUD doesn't seem to be appearing even on the tap of 'alt'
<sil2100> Sadly, no debug from unity :<
<sil2100> I think the safest way would be to add a short wait in the panel test
<sil2100> cyphermox: I created a small enhancement that might make that failure less probable
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity/autopilot_panel_sleep_add/+merge/149515
<sil2100> But I think it was anyway a strange timing race, so it shouldn't be much reproducible
<sil2100> As for the HUD failure, still not sure what went wrong there, maybe it's also a single case, looking into it now in detail
<rye> Hi, me again, is unity-team/staging now contains something that does not really want to move past loading compiz core. CCSM crashes, deleting configuration does not help :(
<sil2100> cyphermox: heh, I think I see what's going on with the HUD test
<sil2100> cyphermox: I thought I have fixed that... not sure if we can do it any better :< So for now I would say that all we can do is re-launch, it shouldn't happen again
<sil2100> cyphermox, mterry, didrocks: build 141 of indicator tests has broken ATI :/
<sil2100> cyphermox, mterry, didrocks: seems like unity release testing build 92 also has problems
<mterry> sil2100, I canceled it manually because the run was going to be bad anyway
<sil2100> mterry: ok, thanks for maintaining that :)
<mterry> sil2100, smspillaz: if you dist-upgrade from the daily-build PPA, didrocks tells me that things are broken because of the ccp plugin.  Can someone look at that?
<smspillaz> mterry: didrocks: "because of" ?
<smspillaz> mterry: didrocks: what exactly is broken ?
<smspillaz> my system is kinda half-working at the moment, its a bit difficult for me to test that
<didrocks> smspillaz: did you try dist-upgrading? cyphermox's machine just have an issue with the cpp plugin, as this is what changed…
<smspillaz> didrocks: define "issue" :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: no ui?
<smspillaz> got a copy of the .xsession-errors handy ?
<smspillaz> cyphermox: ^ ?
<didrocks> yeah, let's see if cyphermox still has it on his tty on a terminal :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: FYI, we downgraded compiz/unity and then, back on track
<smspillaz> didrocks: I can't really test it properly at the moment, my system is kinda half-screwed
<sil2100> didrocks, smspillaz: popey just tried the compiz with the copytex-addition fix you proposed yesterday and he says he has no UI as well on the VM
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1689845/ <- his .xsession-errors
<sil2100> Not sure if related?
<sil2100> smspillaz: did the copytex thing land yesterday?
<sil2100> i.e. the configuration addition
<smspillaz> yes
<sil2100> Could those problems be *somehow* related to this fix? hmmm
<smspillaz> sil2100: is that the whole .xsession-errors ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: yes, in case of a VB instance <- popey ^
<popey> yo
<popey> smspillaz: lemme know if you need any further debug info
<rye>  smspillaz - no unity plugin gets loaded , i have the same thing, no decorations, nothing. Just compiz core and running unity directly does not do anything better than that
<rye> no panels
<rye> empty spaces
<sil2100> rye: could you try fetching and pastebining .xsession-errors ?
<sil2100> I'm trying to test build compiz without the latest commit
<rye> sil2100: ccsm crashes too - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1690024/ but here's .xsession-errors from unity session - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1690026/
<sil2100> rye: thanks! So it seems to be the same thing
<sil2100> I'm betting on rev 3617 then
<smspillaz> rye: sil2100: hrm, I wonder if the settings upgrade stuff died
<smspillaz> I'll have a look into it right now
<sil2100> Compiz almost finished without it, will check
<smspillaz> might want to roll back the package in the distro
<smspillaz> sil2100: you'll need to reset your settings
<rye> smspillaz: by crash i meant it segfaulted
<smspillaz> just building and installing now
<sil2100> smspillaz: previously I had 1:0.9.9~daily13.02.19-0ubuntu1 installed, now I have a version based on 3616
<smspillaz> didrocks: sil2100: it'll take me about 30 minutes to look into this, you might want to hold the package
<sil2100> smspillaz: but my guest session also crashes, not sure why
<sil2100> smspillaz: since I never had 3617 installed
<sil2100> smspillaz: something's wrong, only 'core' is being loaded for me when running unity, hmm
<smspillaz> sil2100: yeah, the settings upgrade proably screwed up and reset active_plugins to just "core"
<smspillaz> like I said, I would hold the package until I figure out whats wrong
<MCR_> sil2100, is this Compiz problem just happening with unity-team/staging PPA ?
 * MCR_ is wondering that he is not affected this time...
<cyphermox> smspillaz: what info do you want?
<smspillaz> cyphermox: don't worry about it. I'm going to have a look into it now
<sil2100> MCR_: not sure what's wrong as well
<popey> erk. unity doesn't start after updating to   Unity 6.12.0daily13.02.20-0ubuntu1 and compiz 1:0.9.9~daily13.02.20-0ubuntu1
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1690204/ .xsession-errors from my desktop
<popey> (not a VM, bare metal)
<korikisulda> can you use other desktop environments?
<smspillaz> popey: sil2100: didrocks: like I said, I know its broken. Hold the package before anyone else breaks their systems please
<popey> sorry, missed that
<sil2100> popey: yep, smspillaz is working on it
<popey> yeah, /ignore popey ;)
 * sil2100 ignores
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<smspillaz> so, has someone held the package yet ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: from going to distro?
<sil2100> didrocks: ^
<sil2100> But I think it won't go anyway
<smspillaz> yes
<sil2100> mterry: ^
<mterry> sil2100, smspillaz: I think it won't go in because tests would fail
<smspillaz> mterry: uhh, there are no tests covering this?
<smspillaz> unless you're referring to AP
<sil2100> smspillaz: AP tests, since I think mterry meant that AP tests will just fail miserably with the new compiz, as there will be no shell to run them
<smspillaz> didrocks: sil2100: okay, hang on, I'm just getting a test in place, will have a branch up soonish
<smspillaz> can you file a bug ?
<didrocks> sure thing
<didrocks> smspillaz: a vague one? :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: do you mind fixing (if not already, the other bug? at the same time)
<didrocks> smspillaz: like the one where you didn't change the default to include the new value
<didrocks> the new plugin
<didrocks> I meant
<smspillaz> didrocks: already fixed
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> smspillaz: bug #1130679
<smspillaz> didrocks: um, file a bug and I'll stick the appropriate stacktrace in
<ubot5> bug 1130679 in Compiz "[2013/02/20] compiz/unity don't run, just loading cpp" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1130679
<smspillaz> chers
<smspillaz> *cheers
<smspillaz> okay, test passing, let me just run compiz to double check
<didrocks> sweet ;)
<smspillaz> didrocks: sil2100 https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1130679/+merge/149574
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind testing that one with the latest unity from the ppa? ^
<mterry> fginther, didrocks: What do you say to adding unity-greeter to the daily build system?
<didrocks> mterry: wait wait wait, I love that idea! :-)
<mterry> fginther: sorry.  I mean I want auto-merging.  Not auto-release to distro
<mterry> thomi, what is the story with autopilot and qt5 quick?
<didrocks> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1099607
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1099607 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "Put an option for a stack to always be manually published" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> didrocks: aye
<sil2100> didrocks: test-building
<didrocks> sil2100: and test-installing then I guess :)
<MrQuist> Hi guys, where should i shoot my bug reports at?
<MrQuist> I've noticed some irritating things in unity, where would i report them?
<MCR_> MrQuist, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity
<MrQuist> Thanks MCR_
<MCR_> smspillaz, I think it is ready for merging now: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz0.9.9.merge-plugin-freewins/+merge/146291
<MCR_> smspillaz, I have already fixed a lot of stuff there, I fear if I do more I'll break it again ;)
<MCR_> afk
<sil2100> smspillaz: ok, I test-built it and installed, but it doesn't work - on the other hand, I am not certain my system builds a working compiz
<sil2100> Since recently I didn't build compiz on my system and install it
<MrQuist> MCR_, Here's the bug report; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1130713
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1130713 in unity (Ubuntu) "Empathy doesn't open when clicking messages -> chat in system tray" [Undecided,New]
<MrQuist> mind to give it a quick look?
<sil2100> smspillaz: would have to do a test build of the working packages
<smspillaz> sil2100: reset your settings and rm -rf ~/.config/compiz-1
<sil2100> smspillaz: I think I'm simply not able to build a working compiz
<andyrock> sil2100, just use jhbuild ;)
<sil2100> I use bzr-builddeb ;)
<smspillaz> sil2100: the way I tested it was to run a simple program for compizconfig and check if that segfaults
<smspillaz> (compizconfig processes setting upgrades on startup, so you'll hit the right codepath)
<sil2100> smspillaz: ok, so...
<sil2100> smspillaz: I did this: I just built the compiz that is in raring and I get a working compiz
<sil2100> smspillaz: but when I build your compiz source from your branch, I don't get unity, I only see core being loaded
<fginther> mterry, I'll get unity-greeter autolanding today
<sil2100> smspillaz: and it's on a guest session, so there is no config history
<smspillaz> sil2100: full output ?
<smspillaz> and does it crash ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: one moment, will provide some info in a moment
<fginther> mterry, once I can get to jenkins :-(
<mterry> fginther, I don't think it has inline debian/ yet
<mterry> fginther, by autolanding, we mean just the code, not released packages to distro, right?
<fginther> mterry, yes autolanding == auto merger
<mterry> fginther, what do you call releasing packages to a PPA and then distro?  (just so I can match terminology)
<fginther> mterry, but it would be easier to wait if you are working on the inline packaging
<mterry> fginther, I'll do that, then ping you
<MrQuist> Lets all escape from this matrix!
<fginther> mterry, umm, I don't have any special terminology for releaseing pacakges
<mterry> fginther, we should have one  :)
<mterry> auto-releasing?
<mterry> auto-pushing
<didrocks> :~
<mterry> auto-distro
<mterry> auto-didrocks
<didrocks> tsss :p
<mterry> auto-upload
 * didrocks likes auto-upload
<fginther> auto-didrocks +1
<mterry> didrocks has been outvoted
<didrocks> rohhhh
<sil2100> o/ auto-didrocks
<sil2100> smspillaz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1690934/
<sil2100> smspillaz: this is what I get in .xsession-errors, and also the same when trying to launch unity from the console
<smspillaz> sil2100: can you check if its crashing ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: sometimes it's crashing, but sometimes it's hanging and just staying there
<smspillaz> sil2100: gdb ?
<sil2100> Usually it's hanging when it's unable to find unity-panel-service
<sil2100> smspillaz: ok, it seems not to be crashing
<smspillaz> sil2100: so its actually running ?
<mterry> fginther, oh actually...  if we're not doing auto-didrocks for unity-greeter, we don't need inline packaging.  auto-landing itself doesn't require it, right?
<smspillaz> can you fetch the active-plugins value? gsettings get org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/core active-plugins
<fginther> mterry, no, autolanding doesn't require inline packaging. It's just that the jenkins job needs to be modification if inline packaging is added later. not a big deal
<mterry> fginther, ok.  Well, I can inline then
<smspillaz> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> smspillaz: ['core', 'composite', 'opengl', 'compiztoolbox', 'decor', 'vpswitch', 'snap', 'mousepoll', 'resize', 'place', 'move', 'wall', 'grid', 'regex', 'imgpng', 'session', 'gnomecompat', 'animation', 'fade', 'unitymtgrabhandles', 'workarounds', 'scale', 'expo', 'ezoom', 'unityshell']
<smspillaz> that's curious
<sil2100> Strange thing ;/
<smspillaz> sil2100: cat ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/done_upgrades ?
<sil2100> smspillaz: one moment (switching guest session is a pain)
<smspillaz> :/
<sil2100> smspillaz: there's no compiz directory in ~/.config/ ;/
<smspillaz> sil2100: so it just isn't loading plugins?
<sil2100> Seems like it, uh
<smspillaz> sil2100: I'll need to recompile everything then
<MrQuist> smspillaz, welcome to the wonderland of Linux
<smspillaz> MrQuist: no, more like "welcome to the wonderland of i-said-i-would-update-this-machine-last-year-but-was-a-stinge-on-money"
<smspillaz> this thing is like 6 years old
<smspillaz> there were people who were born after I started using this machine
<smspillaz> and I can talk to them
<MrQuist> hahaha yeah that last sentence was important
<smspillaz> fiscal responsibility has its downsides
<smspillaz> lovely, cpu temperature is 96C
<smspillaz> this thing is going to take forever
<MCR_> bschaefer, Hi :) Wanna try something truly awesome ?
<MCR_> seems like the answer is no, hehe
<smspillaz> sil2100: hmm, curious
<smspillaz> sil2100: it just creates a profile called "Default"
<fginther> mterry, didrocks, an updated xpathselect still isn't getting rebuilt by the daily job
<didrocks> fginther: yeah, as discussed with mmrazik, it's a known issue and I'm trying to get some time to work on the tests, and then a fix
<didrocks> fginther: I can workaround it easily, but I would prefer ensuring I don't regress anything else first
<didrocks> fginther: is that urgent, like, needed before EOW?
<fginther> didrocks, ah. thank you. I wasn't aware you had discussed this with mmrazik.
<mmrazik> fginther: can you ping thomi to check how urgently he needs that?
<fginther> didrocks, thomi is blocked by this and needs a fix soon
<fginther> didrocks, mmrazik I'll let thomi know the status and see how long he can wait
<didrocks> fginther: thanks a lot!
<smspillaz> sil2100: sure the guest session hasn't just been broken for ages ?
<fginther> didrocks, thanks for the update
<smspillaz> certainly feels like it
<MCR_> MrQuist, bug report looks good, but I cannot confirm it because I am no empathy user...
<didrocks> fginther: yw! keep me in touch :)
<MCR_> didrocks, seems like the "Ctrl+Super+Down" magic worked, but I still cannot 100% confirm the g-c-c part...
<MCR_> didrocks, could you check that ?
<smspillaz> didrocks: sil2100: do you know if we do some kind of gsettings magic on the user session?
<smspillaz> default keys or anything like that?
<smspillaz> I thought we couldn't because the schemas were relocatable
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, we don't have that
<smspillaz> didrocks: how does compiz know the right plugins to load then?
<smspillaz> didrocks: I don't think it would be looking at unity.ini
<didrocks> smspillaz: gsettings config?
<didrocks> smspillaz: TBH, if we can't figure out what's wrong, I think we should just revert the offending commits and unblock trunk
<didrocks> smspillaz: I have no time and multiple issues to deal in // right now
<smspillaz> didrocks: well ... I'd like to figure this out :/
<smspillaz> didrocks: Ill build again the package and work from there I guess
<smspillaz> feel free to revert stuff if you want, I'll keep looking into this tomorrow
<smspillaz> I always hated this settings code
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind doing that? ^
<didrocks> thanks smspillaz :)
<didrocks> smspillaz: yeah, bzr bd should do what you need
<didrocks> (sorry, really dug into too many things to handle right now)
<MCR_> oh no! What happened here ? http://imagebin.org/247448 :)
<MCR_> Hi andyrock :) Can you help me with http://imagebin.org/247448 ? (just joking)
<andyrock> ;)
<didrocks> MCR_: ctrl + super + up/down doesn't work here
<MCR_> didrocks, hmm
<didrocks> MCR_: just standard upgraded from quantal machine
<MCR_> Ctrl+Super+Up was not even touched by me
<didrocks> interesting
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> for Up, it was my Nautilus window not working
<didrocks> for a terminal, only Down doesn't work
<MCR_> grmpf
<MCR_> didrocks, thanks for testing - I am investigating
<didrocks> MCR_: thanks :)
<MCR_> didrocks, one last question
<didrocks> yeah?
<didrocks> in g-c-c, I'm seeing "Down"
<MCR_> does it correctly show up in g-c-c
<didrocks> so yeah :)
<didrocks> but the label isn't correct
<didrocks> oh
 * didrocks realize the label
<MCR_> Restore window Ctrl+Super+Down ?
<didrocks> MCR_: is label is Restore window
<didrocks> the*
<didrocks> which should rather be minimize/restore, right?
<MCR_> well, that was my first proposition
<MCR_> but then we decided it would be much easier to not manipulate the g-c-c name
<didrocks> MCR_: ok, but yeah, it's associated to that label
<MCR_> didrocks, do you have CCSM installed on that machine ?
<didrocks> MCR_: yep
<MCR_> please open CCSM->General->Bindings
<MCR_> and tell me what you see there
<didrocks> MCR_: Ctrl + Super + Down is associated to the right label
<didrocks> unamximize/minimize…
<didrocks> it's the right one, isn't it?
<MCR_> "Unmaximize W" and "Unmaximize or Minimize W" -> ok
<MCR_> yes
<MCR_> so strange
<MCR_> this part is correct, but it still does not work ?
<didrocks> nope :/
<didrocks> tried gedit, terminal
<didrocks> oh
<didrocks> sorry
<didrocks> maybe I screwed it up
<MCR_> I hope so (TBH)
<didrocks> this shouldn't minimize as well?
<MCR_> it should
<didrocks> like, it's not the 3 states that John wanted?
<didrocks> ok, so I only have maximize/restore
<didrocks> but not minimize
<MCR_> first restore if Fullscreen, then minimize if restored already
<MCR_> !Fullscreen but Maximized
<ubot5> MCR_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<didrocks> MCR_: so the minimize part doesn't work here
<didrocks> at least, it didn't regress :)
<MCR_> but it is still strange
<MCR_> as this CCSM function is a new core window function
<MCR_> and it will just call this function...
<MCR_> which will restore a maximized or semi-maximized window or minimize all others (restored or normal)
<MCR_> but maybe the g-c-c part somehow overrides CCSM and still uses the other function, but in this case the information you see in CCSM would not be correct, so I'm a bit baffled right now...
<didrocks> MCR_: hum, I think soon, it will be time for printf :)
<MCR_> didrocks, do not worry about it -> it just can be a minor issue that is left (and there is still time until 13.04 release), but I have to finally set up a bare metal test system and investigate there myself to not steal more of your time...
<didrocks> MCR_: thanks a lot :) anyway, at least, we didn't regress
<didrocks> which is the #1 point IMHO :)
<didrocks> but yeah, would be great to have that working
<MCR_> sure
<MCR_> didrocks, just FYI -> this is the probable cause: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz.merge-fix1115128-expose-unmaximize_or_minimize_key-in-g-c-c/+merge/146384/comments/319897
<MCR_> didrocks, what do you think ?
<didrocks> MCR_: I don't think so, the gconf is just about setting the key
<didrocks> MCR_: sorry, can't go on on that discussion, urgent issues popping up :)
<MCR_> yes, but your testing shows that it calls /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity/plugins/core/screen0/options/unmaximize_window_key
<MCR_> instead of /apps/compizconfig-1/profiles/unity/plugins/core/screen0/options/unmaximize_or_minimize_window_key
<MCR_> but anyway, thanks for testing
<MCR_> I'll make sure it gets fixed properly
<didrocks> ;)
<cyphermox> thomi: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/gtester2xunit/rip-python-stuff/+merge/149666 can you please review?
<cyphermox> didrocks: ^
<thomi> cyphermox: that doesn't look right to me - how do you get XML output?
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> well, you get test output
<cyphermox> tests run, the build completes
<thomi> cyphermox: ...the whole point of using pyruntest is so we can get xml output, and thereby hook that up to jenkins. What's the problem with using pyruntest?
<cyphermox> xml output *where*
<cyphermox> you mean in the gtester2xunit tests?
<thomi> yes
<cyphermox> nah, it's not xml output there. but at the same time at some point you got to choose the battles. the problem with pyruntests is it needs much work to land to distro in main, and that's blocking other things
<cyphermox> otherwise we´ll sed the heck out of it to massage the output in xml format
<thomi> cyphermox: ok... well as the author of pyruntests it'd be nice if peopel told me when things didn't work... how am I supposed to fix them otherwise?
<cyphermox> I had no idea you wrote pyruntests
<thomi> there's exactly 1 bug filed against pyruntest, and it's actually fixed already :)
<cyphermox> and honestly, only vaguely interested in whatever else but unbreaking the archive right now
<thomi> cyphermox: yes, I wrote it so we had a common way to run tests and get xml & coverage info for python projects
<thomi> cyphermox: well, I understand that "un-breaking the archive" is important, but this feels like a step backwards to me. Perhaps you could take 10 minutes to document exactly what isn't working for you, so we can fix it?
<cyphermox> it needs to make it to main
<cyphermox> that's all, forget that merge
<MCR_> Is gnome-control-center the right package to file a bug against  for a "Mouse and Touchpad" system settings problem ?
<thomi> ok
<sil2100> smspillaz: what's up? How's the situation?
<AlanBell> hi all, does anyone have any clue why orca won't read unity dash icons?
<AlanBell> or any pointers how I can debug and fix this?
<TheMuso> AlanBell: The dash atk code is buggy and incomplete.
<bregma> I'm not sure dash icons are instrumented properly for orca
<bregma> I think they;re just bitmaps sent over a DBus interface and blitted to the screen
<AlanBell> the categories work, it speaks as you move between them
<AlanBell> oh :(
<AlanBell> the lens selection icons at the bottom of the dash are equally non functional
<bregma> might be worth opening a bug for each of those problems, it'll be more likely to maybe get fixed some day
<AlanBell> bug 1066157
<ubot5> bug 1066157 in unity (Ubuntu) "dash +orca does not speak the names of application icons" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066157
<bregma> ah, excellent
<AlanBell> if I knew where to look I would work on it
<AlanBell> but as it isn't gtk I don't really know how to inspect it or where to start
<AlanBell> I guess as it isn't using standard widgets all the atk stuff has to be written the hard way
<bregma> yes
<AlanBell> so, the file plugins/unityshell/src/unity-launcher-icon-accessible.cpp would appear to be responsible for it
<bregma> launcher icons and dash icons are not the same thing
<bregma> the root of the problem is Nux widgets have to a11y support, which is an outstanding wishlist item
<AlanBell> huh, you can drag them from dash to launcher but they are different widgets
<TheMuso> Yeah, the unity atk code needs to be re-architected purely around Nux.
<TheMuso> And only have extra bits in unity where required.
<AlanBell> or QML
 * bregma maintains studious silence
<AlanBell> unity source is big :(
<TheMuso> No kidding.
<TheMuso> And thats only one part of the whole stack.
<AlanBell> hmm, this doesn't look fun. Too much c++, no idea how it slots together, no idea how to debug it
<AlanBell> and it might be a waste of time if it goes QML
<AlanBell> the source contains a guide to c++ but not a guide to unity
<TheMuso> Unity itself is C++, but the atk code is GObject C.
<TheMuso> With pointers to C++ objects and data structures.
<AlanBell> oh joy, pointers :(
<TheMuso> Well pointers as in many of the variables referred to in the atk code are from unity's C++ objects and data structure.
<AlanBell> one thing I don't get is that clearly there has been a *heap* of work on these unity-*-accessible.cpp files and yet the primary function of unity is completely broken
<AlanBell> I could understand if filters were broken or categories or quicklists, but dash launcher icons seem like the only thing that really matters
<TheMuso> as I said, I don't think the dash code is fully implemented, and it is buggy.
<TheMuso> and this is why I keep recommending people use the LTS, and Unity 2D.
<TheMuso> Because Unity 2D is almost 100% accessible.
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-21
<sil2100> smspillaz: hi!
<sil2100> smspillaz: I noticed that CI has failed on my revert branch - you have any idea why?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/revert_vb_patches/+merge/149725
<smspillaz> sil2100: yeah, there's a broken test in CI :( it should be fixed now
<smspillaz> BUT
<smspillaz> I think I know whats causing this problem anyways, so I'd probably hold off on the revert for about on hour
<sil2100> smspillaz: excellent!
<sil2100> smspillaz: what do you think might be the root cause?
<smspillaz> sil2100: well, I'm pretty sure that the fact that unity even started was never even meant to work
<smspillaz> I'm just going to roll a thing to make it force-import any new profiles if you change it from, eg, outside compizconfig
<smspillaz> sil2100: BTW, if you just build the branch without any distro patches and install it, it won't load anything
<smspillaz> because we have a distro patch that auto-loads the ccp plugin, which bootstraps the load process
<smspillaz> sil2100: it just took me forever to get CCSContext in a test harness, but I've got it now
<sil2100> smspillaz: ;)
<sil2100> smspillaz: this is one big WTF-machine it seems
<mterry> sil2100, does your latest landed merge mean that compiz is working again?
<sil2100> mterry: which merge?
<sil2100> mterry: sadly, my revert didn't go in because of CI failures, but Sam anyway said to hold for a moment more
<mterry> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/revert_vb_patches/+merge/149725  (but now I see it didn't land)
<mterry> sil2100, OK, no worries
<smspillaz> sil2100: I need to debuild this thing. Could take me some time, and then I have to go out for 2 hours
<smspillaz> sil2100: what I have atm is uploaded to ~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1130679/
<mterry> fginther, hello!  some part of the jenkins process is running make -n coverage-xml (as you can see near the bottom of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/hud-ci/build=pbuilder,distribution=raring,flavor=amd64/27/console )
<mterry> fginther, and for the hud, this is not working apparently because I dropped gtester2xunit from the Build-Depends
<mterry> fginther, is there a way you could add that package to the jenkins build manually (but not to the package itself, since we don't want gtester2xunit in main)
<mterry> fginther, (or don't run coverage-xml, but I assume someone added that for a reason)
 * mhr3 hides from mterry
<mterry> mhr3, :)
<mterry> mhr3, if keeping old symbols is too gross, option #2 isn't so bad (new library name).  You could even drop the old symbols altogether if you wanted
<MCR_> andyrock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/748539/comments/27
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 748539 in unity (Ubuntu) "Multi-monitor - Panel and launcher visible on top of multimonitor non-focused fullscreen apps" [High,In progress]
<mterry> mmrazik, ^ up above, my comments to fginther apply to you
<mhr3> mterry, i'd rather not go to decide on this right away, #2 kinda makes sense, but it primarily breaks the scopes API, and old scopes just won't work with the old api anyway
<andyrock> MCR_, what about OSK then?
<mhr3> mterry, anyway, we just want this in a ppa so interested developers can use it
<mhr3> mterry, it's not merge proposed against trunk fwiw
<MCR_> andyrock, OSK should already be on-top as well, no ? But simply forget it as further testing shows that this solution will just work if only the fullscreened window is on-top
<MCR_> andyrock, once you set another window to be on-top as well, the panel comes up over the fullscreened video again :)
<MCR_> so not exactly ideal... :(
<mterry> mhr3, well, I didn't mark the branch as fix needed.  But obviously, this needs some thinking before we do land in trunk
<mhr3> mterry, don't worry, i'm keeping it in mind
<mterry> mhr3, regarding old scopes not working with the old api anyway: (A) sad-face; it would be nice if there were some compatibility layer (B) there is a difference between breaking a build and breaking functionality -- one of those makes it harder to ship a security fix for a non-updated app using libunity for example
<mhr3> mterry, unless the non-updated app can build cleanly with the latest libunity, which it will cause it's not a scope
<mterry> mhr3, OK...  say we have a scope packaged along with something else.  Say I have a 3rd party app in the Software Center that ships a scope.  I dunno.  This is a general principle regarding libraries and maybe scopes have special considerations, but I'm leery that it's true
<mhr3> then the scope isn't working and you should update it :)
<mterry> mhr3, agreed.  But I'm drawing a distinction between two types of not-working and making the claim that breaking a build is worse than breaking functionality
<mhr3> mterry, but yes, i'm aware of all of this, we might end up putting scopes in a completely separate library or something, TBD
<mterry> mhr3, with the caveat that breaking functionality is also something you shouldn't do.  ;)
<mterry> mhr3, sure.  I'll stop bugging you about it.  :)  I'm sure it will all be sorted by landing
<mmrazik> mterry: FYI -- the hud-ci job is failing because thre are no tes-results (consequence of the gtester2xunit dep). make -n coverage-xml is working just fine.
<mmrazik> mterry: I'll take care of it
<mmrazik> fginther: ^
<mterry> mmrazik, ah, OK.  I read the log wrong.  Thanks!
<mterry> mmrazik, we can fix it by adding gtester2xunit as a special jenkins-installed package?  cool
<andyrock> MCR_, btw i've a working solution (just need to fix a corner case with multimple VPs)
<mmrazik> mterry: yes
<mterry> nice
<MCR_> andyrock, that is great to hear :)
<mhr3> mterry, let's call breaking apis an anti-virus measure, then everyone will think it's a good thing ;D
<mterry> mmrazik, is that a separate build than the PPA then?  i.e. we build in jenkins with special package, then later push to PPA with no special packages?
<mmrazik> mterry: yes
<mterry> mhr3, don't imply we have a virus problem!
<mmrazik> mterry: we are e.g. adding coverage flags too
<mterry> mmrazik, cool
<MCR_> andyrock, at least I've found a workaround, which should work for 12.04 and 12.10 users
<mmrazik> so we can generate the coverage report
<mterry> mmrazik, ah, makes sense
<andyrock> MCR_, sure
<andyrock> btw I think we need to SRU it
<MCR_> andyrock, btw - onboard has a special on-top modus, but it is turned off by default...
<mhr3> mterry, no, no, i'm implying this is why we don't :)
<mterry> k:)
<mterry> I mean, :)
 * MCR_ is looking forward to your solution, andyrock :)
<mterry> k:) make me look like I just graduated
<mhr3> heh
<mmrazik> fginther, mterry: btw. jenkins should be fixed now
<mterry> mmrazik, awesome
<sil2100> smspillaz: ping
<mterry> mmrazik, the "Unity Merger" launchpad account is what lands things to branches, right?
<mmrazik> mterry: nope. its the old one. the correct one is ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com (launchpad id: ps-jenkins)
<mterry> mmrazik, I think we're ready to enable autolanding for unity-greeter.  Can you check to make sure things are set up correctly?  (note that we don't want auto-uploading yet)
<mmrazik> mterry: looks good
<mmrazik> mterry: autolanding should be set-up too. fginther created the jobs yesterday (thats why I found out about the previous merge proposal -- my watchdog was complaining there is approved but not merged MP)
<mterry> mmrazik, ah interesting
<mterry> thanks!
 * mterry is eager to try it out
<mterry> mmrazik, btw, we have launchpad pushing translation updates to trunk.  I assume that autolanding will be fine with that?
<mmrazik> mterry: you mean launchpad pushing directly to trunk and not via autolanding?
<smspillaz> sil2100: pong
<mmrazik> that should work. jenkins won't notice it
<mterry> mmrazik, yeah, I guess.  Launchpad has a feature where you can have it put translations updates directly into a branch, and we have it pointing at trunk
<mterry> mmrazik, OK, cool
<mterry> mmrazik, you deactivated unity-team?   I thought that was how ps-jenkins got in.  But maybe it's part of pspmteam?
<mmrazik> mterry: I've deactivated unity-team and added canonical-product-strategy (c-p-s was already part of unity-team)
<mterry> ah
<mmrazik> its more less the same people but I don't like these transitive memberships
<mmrazik> it just creates mess
<mmrazik> so c-p-s should be everywhere for a bit more transparency
<MCR_> andyrock, if you're in review mode: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1131152-cppcheck-issues/+merge/149801
<MCR_> :)
<sil2100> smspillaz: ping!
<smspillaz> sil2100: ....pong ?
<smspillaz> sil2100: you must have a flakey connection
<smspillaz> as for my branch .. still working on it
<smspillaz> I noticed that the upgrade code did not quite kick in
<smspillaz> erm, the profile thing
<smspillaz> its difficult to test properly
<sil2100> smspillaz: ah, since I built what you already had in the branch but the problem was still there, so I've been wondering how the upgrades are going
<sil2100> smspillaz: yea, today I somehow get disconnected for no reason ;/
<smspillaz> sil2100: I'm working on it. Its a total pain to test properly, unless you know of any filesystem mocking utilities
<sil2100> smspillaz: sadly ;(
<smspillaz> the surrounding code is very tightly coupled with the filesystem. I could break those dependencies but it would take days
<smspillaz> so its not worth it
<smspillaz> I've just got a small unit test in, but it obviously can't cover everything, except the decision to import from /etc/compizconfig
<smspillaz> ccsListAppend (list, foo);
<smspillaz> I make that bloody mistake all the time
<smspillaz> (it requires assignment like g_list etc)
<fginther> mterry, I think I've caught up on the backlog. but just in case, is there anything you need from me that mmrazik didn't resolve?
<mterry> fginther, no...  I don't think so
<mterry> fginther, thanks  :)
<smspillaz> andyrock: Trevinho: sil2100: review coming your way: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1130679/+merge/149574
<smspillaz> I know its big, its mostly because I moved a big chunk of code from one file to antoher
<smspillaz> bschaefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1130679/+merge/149574
<sil2100> smspillaz: big thanks! Looking, test building and testing
<bschaefer> smspillaz, cool, ill take a look
<smspillaz> I hate the settings code
<smspillaz> all of it
<bschaefer> haha
<sil2100> heh ;) So there's more of us
<sil2100> !
<smspillaz> every time I have to manipulate character arrays I want to stab someone I swear
 * bschaefer enjoys char*
<sil2100> Ok, this review is BIG
<sil2100> ;)
<bschaefer> though they are a large source of error
<smspillaz> sil2100: its mostly because I moved a few big chunks out of main.c into separate files
<bschaefer> smspillaz, looking at getenv, we should probably be using secure_getenv
<bschaefer> so we don't actually get the real copy ...
<bschaefer> 386	+ char *home = getenv ("HOME");
<bschaefer> 387	+ char *override_backend = getenv ("LIBCOMPIZCONFIG_BACKEND_PATH");
<smspillaz> bschaefer: yep, you're right
<bschaefer> smspillaz, I was just reading the man pages for getenv :) (I didn't know that existed)
<smspillaz> bschaefer: neither did I, although now that I've read them I don't think its applicable in this case
<bschaefer> smspillaz, hmm well you don't modify it, possibly making the char* you assign them to a const?
<bschaefer> to show its read only
<smspillaz> bschaefer: you only want to use secure_getenv for setuid programs, so that you can't, eg, inject code into a setuid process through its environment
<smspillaz> bschaefer: well, getenv returns char *, but I suppose that's a good point
<bschaefer> smspillaz, right, yeah it just sounded nicer "secure!"
<TheMuso> c/
<sil2100> ;)
<bschaefer> smspillaz, also on your if statements, could we throw in {}
<bschaefer> 396	+
<bschaefer> as it gets hard to read when the if statement is 2 lines already
<bschaefer> (the asprintf ones)
 * bschaefer just start taking notes to put on the MP
<smspillaz> bschaefer: the without-braces is compiz style if the action falls on the next line
<smspillaz> and its only one statement
<bschaefer> yeah true, I try to use braces when ever my if statement is longer then 1 line
<bschaefer> I still don't know the compiz style 100% :)
<smspillaz> heh
<smspillaz> launchpad diffs on .patch files are impossible to read
<smspillaz> going to bed gnight
<sil2100> Wgiii!
<sil2100> Whooo!
<sil2100> It works!
<mterry> sil2100, \o/
<bschaefer> sil2100, to make you happier 100% tests passed, 0 tests failed out of 1325
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> im like 70% done with the review...
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> /o/
<bschaefer> smspilla|z, https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/compiz.fix_1130679/+merge/149574/comments/325644
<bschaefer> noo hes gone
<bschaefer> sil2100, sooo hmm most of the need fixing is more or less needing information
<bschaefer> sil2100, should we wait until later for him to look at the comment?
<sil2100> bschaefer: hm hm, good question - the sooner we have it fixed the better
<sil2100> bschaefer: it's in compiz-team, so we can probably fix anything that needs fixing
<bschaefer> sil2100, very true, and there is nothing that is a red flag to me
<bschaefer> (maybe a yellow one)
<sil2100> bschaefer: I would probably initialize and NULL-check the two char * variables anyway
<sil2100> As for the rest, hmm
<sil2100> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> sil2100: pong pong!
<sil2100> didrocks: a quick question regarding bamf on precise - do you know if bamf landed in *precise-proposed* as well? Version 0.2.126-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> (the one Timo was working on)
<didrocks> sil2100: I think so, let me look at that
<sil2100> didrocks: or was it removed from the queue before entering -proposed?
<sil2100> didrocks: if yes, could you quickly push the -proposed version somewhere so that I can rebase Timo's branch on it ;) ? Since I'm being poked about the fix already
<didrocks> sil2100: phrumpf, it's been uploaded (I have the .upload file), but no trace in -proposed not in unapproved
<sil2100> uuuh
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> What should we do in this case?
<didrocks> sil2100: do you mind contacting any SRU team member and keep me updated?
<didrocks> sil2100: I can reupload if needed
<didrocks> sil2100: but I don't see any reject email :/
<sil2100> didrocks: ok! Well, we asked for it to get removed, just been wondering if it made to -proposed
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<sil2100> didrocks: since we wanted to release it with a cherry-pick
<didrocks> sil2100: no, it didn't
<sil2100> didrocks: \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: yw
<bschaefer> sil2100, soo how about we pull the branch fix the uninted chars and push a  branch that depends on sams?
<bschaefer> sil2100, actually, looking at sams branch, its ~compiz-team so we can push directly to it
<bschaefer> sil2100, im just going to fix the uninted char* and get it approved and merged
<sil2100> bschaefer: yes, I mentioned that earlier ^
<bschaefer> sil2100, I didn't see that!
<sil2100> bschaefer: that's why I proposed fixing that, since we have push permissions ;)
<bschaefer> daang now Im reading that
<bschaefer> haha
<bschaefer> opps
<sil2100> bschaefer: fix as many minor things as you feel need fixing and let's maybe approve it
<sil2100> Since Sam will be up a bit later,  while we need to have a release this week! ;)
<bschaefer> yup, Ill be happy to approve it with the possibility of freeing an united char* gone
<sil2100> :)
<bschaefer> sil2100, i've approved of the branch
<sil2100> bschaefer: excellent, thanks! Only those uninit fixes you made or something else?
<bschaefer> sil2100, yeah, I only changed the uninted problems, the other ones were super minor
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> bschaefer: big thanks!
<bschaefer> (like casting just to reduce warnings of compiler options ever change)
<bschaefer> np!
 * sil2100 hopes for an unblocked Unity tomorrow
<bschaefer> errg
<bschaefer> yeah
<sil2100> I mean, compiz
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> See you later then!
<bschaefer> me too!
<bschaefer> c ya!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-22
<smspilla|z> bschaefer: thanks for making those changes
<smspilla|z> I figured something like that had happened
<bschaefer> smspilla|z, np! Hopefully it merges soon...
<bschaefer> smspilla|z, thanks for pushing it to ~compiz-team :)
<smspilla|z> thats why I do that :)
<smspilla|z> so that if I submit something, have to be away for a few hours and its minor, someone else can just fix it instead of blocking forevere
<smspilla|z> huh
<smspilla|z> what does "UNSTABLE" in the context of jenkins mean?
<bregma> sounds like it describes Jenkins to me
<bschaefer> haha...
<smspilla|z> heh
<bregma> I believe it means there have been failures lately
<smspilla|z> so why is it marking a 100% passing branch as "needs fixing"
<bschaefer> i use to suggest offering a sacrifice for jenkins each MP, but that was turned down
<smspilla|z> feels like that sometimes
<smspilla|z> bregma: I wonder what it would have been like if we used CDash
<bregma> is that another alternative to jenkins?
<smspilla|z> bregma: yeah, its built by Kitware and designed specifically for CMake/CTest
<smspilla|z> bregma: they don't do a very good job of marketing it
<smspilla|z> the impression I get from their website is that it either doesn't do anything, or they just don't want to say what it does
<smspillaz> mmrazik: hey, thanks for the advice, found the problem
<smspillaz> mmrazik: my wrapper script was returning "0" for failed tests, so the junit xml would mark it as failed, but ctest would mark it as passed
<mmrazik> smspillaz: cool
<mmrazik> (that we found the issue)
<smspillaz> I hadn't seen the "unstable" result before, so I was wondering what was up with that
<jibel> mterry, didrocks good morning
<jibel> FYI, I wiped LP cache again and restarted the jobs that failed because of it, including unity
<mterry> jibel, hello!
<mterry> thanks
<didrocks> hey jibel
<didrocks> ejibel: cyphermox saw that we have some .skip file which were around
<didrocks> jibel: ^
<didrocks> for the indicator stack
<didrocks> so all tests were skipped
<didrocks> I think we have a bug in this case then ;)
<jibel> right, that's what I was looking t
<jibel> at
<didrocks> thanks!
<jibel> didrocks, in check the first step created a skip file with the condition
<jibel> if [ -z "$(ls $WRKDIR/*.project 2>/dev/null)" -a "$CHECK_WITH_WHOLE_PPA" != "true" ]; then
<jibel> then autopilot fails
<jibel> and the skip file is not removed
<didrocks> jibel: but I added the rm on top, isn't it?
<didrocks> I did that the other day
<didrocks> (being last week)
<jibel> didrocks, make sense ?
<jibel> didrocks, I don't see any rm http://paste.ubuntu.com/1705556/
<didrocks> yeah, interesting
<didrocks> let me look at my bzr log
<didrocks> jibel: rev 206
<jibel> didrocks, I confirm it's in rev 206 but did you update the jobs afterwards?
<didrocks> jibel: I did
<didrocks> then cyphermox did the other day to add the HUD
<jibel> or did someone updated them with the wrong revision
<didrocks> cyphermox: did you deploy after bzr pull?
<cyphermox> please define deploy and bzr pull?
<cyphermox> or rather, deploy
<cyphermox> I did update-stack
<didrocks> cyphermox: right, that's what is deploying
<didrocks> cyphermox: did you get trunk before doing that?
<cyphermox> yeah, use the right words otherwise I can't follow
<cyphermox> yeah, should of
<cyphermox> I usually rm the branch before
<didrocks> cyphermox: weirdly, rev 206 seems to not being around
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> like it's in the template
<didrocks> but not in the -check for indicator
<cyphermox> what should 206 contain?
<didrocks> so I wonder if we missed something
<didrocks> cyphermox: can't you bzr diff -c 206?
<jibel> didrocks, I think we should add a safeguard, like inserting the revno in the job description and only update the job if the revno is higher
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I think it's the way to go
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> I see
<didrocks> cyphermox: so I don't care if you didn't bzr pull, just trying to understand if we didn't miss something or it's just you used an old branch
<cyphermox> I don't think I did, I do have everything here right now
<cyphermox> I wouldn't if I had used an old branch
<didrocks> jibel: do you see any other explanation?
<didrocks> about this missing?
<didrocks> cyphermox: you did use -U, right? IIRC
<jibel> didrocks, no, unless someone did a manual update
<cyphermox> yeah I did
<cyphermox> so I see, it's my fault
<didrocks> cyphermox: ? you didn't use -U, you mean?
<cyphermox> I deployed, and *then* updated the branch after noticing there was a discrepancy
<didrocks> ah ok :)
<cyphermox> I should have re-deployed
<didrocks> phew, at least, we know
<cyphermox> tanks you extensive zsh history
<didrocks> so at least the issue we see today was fixed last week
<didrocks> cyphermox: heh
<cyphermox> good
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, checking the bzr revno would be nice
<didrocks> so that this doesn't happen anymore
<cyphermox> yeah
<didrocks> cyphermox: thanks :) just trying to ensure we don't have any other weird case ;)
<cyphermox> but in this case wouldn't it look like it's pushing the same revno again?
<didrocks> hum
<cyphermox> how does the deploy work?
<jibel> didrocks, anyway we need a better way to track updates, I'll think about it.
<cyphermox> could it be trying to merge cupstream2distro remotely with a branch on 10.97.0.1 just for that purpose?
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, will be needed. We really need history
<cyphermox> e.g. and then explode as soon as there is a discrepancy
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum, like we push that somewhere
<didrocks> and deploy is automagic?
<cyphermox> no
<cyphermox> well, that could be another way
<cyphermox> like, push somehwere and then call something that just runs a simple jenkins job for deploying
<cyphermox> but the remote branch over ssh is simpler I think
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, that's a good idea
<didrocks> both, don't have any strong idea :)
<cyphermox> if we push to the same place as jenkins pulls then it's more likely that the branch is always the same and always up to date
<cyphermox> that's also why I went ahead and bound my local copy, too :)
<didrocks> heh
<cyphermox> will avoid any case of it not being up to date
<didrocks> right
<cyphermox> didrocks: that's the checkout instead of branch we discussed the other day
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah yeah, I remember about that
<cyphermox> then we can also start to do merge requests for the stack updates as well :)
<jibel> didrocks, I'll start with etckeeper on server's side, at least we'll have an history and can revert
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, double safety bet :)
<cyphermox> starting to sound like a rocket ship safety belt ;)
<didrocks> heh ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: jibel: once the right version is redeployed, do you mind relaunching the full indicator stack?
<didrocks> with rebuild, and so on
<cyphermox> k
<didrocks> thx
<jibel> didrocks, that and maintenance time is close to zero :)
<cyphermox> that's going to give me my compiz crash to retrace too
<didrocks> jibel: heh, indeed ;)
<didrocks> cyphermox: exactly!
<jibel> didrocks, another topic, LP cache corruption
<didrocks> (well, of course, it won't crash this time… :p)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> murphy...
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I need to have those in my process I think
<jibel> which will happen more and more often with the increasing number of pacakges
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, weird that we went from 0% to a lot more in few days, when we only added 2 packages
<didrocks> jibel: I think I'll remove all the subprocesses for things using LP
<jibel> didrocks, I think LP manages concurrent accesses to the cache very badly
<didrocks> and directly try to pass my own launchpad object
<didrocks> which has a cache per jenkins job
<cyphermox> can we do almost everything in LP anonymously?
<didrocks> cyphermox: it's anonymous
<didrocks> still caching
<jibel> didrocks, this is for example the packages that failed this morning in unity http://paste.ubuntu.com/1705637/
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> I thought the issues were with auth credentials cache
<jibel> you'll see they're all doing the same thing at the same time
<didrocks> cyphermox: no, launchpad cache, not creds
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> :(
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, from what you saw, it's only the system cache, isn't it?
<jibel> didrocks, couldn't you add a locking mechanism to avoid them accessing the cache simultaneoulsy
<cyphermox> we don't need it to cache
<didrocks> jibel: I prefer just using the commands from my process, and have the per jenkins job cache, as we already have for the rest
<didrocks> cyphermox: if only it was an option…
<cyphermox> hehe
<jibel> didrocks, ok that's fine
<didrocks> jibel: will work on that start of next week
<cyphermox> didrocks: what I'm getting at is it might not be documented but I think there is a way
<didrocks> jibel: I hope our libraries accept a random lp object :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: are you sure? If I pass None, it's still caching
<didrocks> cyphermox: but would be interested if you find anything
<didrocks> cyphermox: jibel: FYI, it's pull-lp-source and bzr lp-propose which are the 2 "external" LP consumers we are using
<cyphermox> didrocks: I see you're passing a cache
<cyphermox> but for a damn good reason :)
<didrocks> cyphermox: None is "use the system cache" IIRC ;)
<didrocks> which is how I avoid that in cupstream2distro
<didrocks> by passing a per jenkins job cache
<cyphermox> didrocks: ah, I'm reading launchpadmanager.py; passes something for launchpadlib_dir
<cyphermox> and that seems to be used for a cache
<didrocks> cyphermox: yep, but that's not the pb :)
<cyphermox> but you kind of need that, because launchpad isn't multiproc
<cyphermox> well
<cyphermox> it's where launchpad will cache its data
<didrocks> the pb is when I subprocess.call('pull-lp-source')
<cyphermox> ah, yeah I guess so
<didrocks> this one is using the system cache
<didrocks> and we do that in // for all projects :)
<cyphermox> hm
<cyphermox> then it probably should be fixed so that you can tell it a different cache
<didrocks> so that's what I meant by "we need to do the same than pull-lp-source and see if we can hook our launchpad object (with a cache per jenkins job) to it"
<didrocks> would be more elegant than subprocess.call :p
<cyphermox> ah, guess so
<cyphermox> jibel: were you fixing the cupstream2distro deploy stuff / making changes where I need to wait before deploying?
<cyphermox> I mean, who are we waiting for right now, me? :D
<jibel> cyphermox, I didn't change anything, it's all yours :)
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> didrocks: jibel: so I'll re-run the update-stack now, and we'll get everything latest
<didrocks> thanks cyphermox
<cyphermox> then run the indicator stack
<jibel> cyphermox, unity is running, and IIRC jenkins doesn't like when you update configs under it's feet
<jibel> its
<didrocks> cyphermox: you need to use the ui remember to rebuild everything :)
<cyphermox> yeah
<cyphermox> use the ui?
<cyphermox> wait, please, one thing at the time
<cyphermox> too many things going on at once
<didrocks> jibel: I think cyphermox will run against the indicator stack
<didrocks> not unity
<cyphermox> yeah, just indicators, that should be fine
<didrocks> so it's fine to redeploy there
<jibel> k
<cyphermox>  ./cu2d-update-stack -U indicators
<didrocks> cyphermox: gogogo :)
<cyphermox> oh, that's done
<cyphermox> now just checking on unity
<cyphermox> it's going to need to wait
<didrocks> cyphermox: hum, how so? the -check job will magically wait for the other to finish :)
<cyphermox> bah
<didrocks> so we can start rebuilding! :-)
<cyphermox> you and your automagic ;)
<didrocks> ahah
<andyrock> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/lp-1131679/+merge/150014
<andyrock> can you take a look?
<sil2100> andyrock: looking
<sil2100> andyrock: ah, I see what you did there ;) Ok, looks like a solid way to workaround nicely! Approving in a moment ;)
<sil2100> andyrock: we had a similar thing regarding previews btw.
<sil2100> Wit the difference those leftover previews were staying in the list till infinity!
<andyrock> cool yeah we have a 1 second timeout before removing the icon from the launcher model
<andyrock> and 1 second can be an inifinity in autopilot ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<andyrock> thx for the review
<andyrock> MCR_, you too
<MCR_> andyrock, I would do more reviews - but I can just do those I understand ;)
<MCR_> but my understanding is getting better day-by-day
<MCR_> andyrock, have you seen: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1131152-cppcheck-issues/+merge/149801 ?
<MCR_> andyrock, thx ;)
<andyrock> ;)
<mterry> andyrock, yay for fixing tests!
<MCR_> andyrock, this just was missing the debian/compiz-plugins-default.install adjustments and needs reapproval: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/compiz/compiz0.9.9.merge-plugin-freewins/+merge/146291
<MCR_> (freewins \o/)
<andyrock> untested?
<andyrock> is distro ok with this?
<MCR_> it is in the extra package
<MCR_> and has to be manually installed AFAIK
<MCR_> and is diabled by default also
<MCR_> no more extra package, I just saw
<MCR_> but still disabled
<MCR_> and ofc manually tested to the extreme
<andyrock> mmm but those are not good reasons to not test it ;)
<MCR_> sure
<andyrock> i can understand that test is diffcult
<MCR_> I guess Sam will also want to get it under test
<MCR_> but it is ready for merge still ;)
<MCR_> it won't interfere with any default installation
<andyrock> have you asked distro?
<MCR_> this is a upstream Compiz change
<MCR_> no ?
<MCR_> andyrock, the package is named compiz-plugins now: This package contains the plugins that come with compiz but not officially
<MCR_> supported.
<andyrock> MCR_, let's wait sam for this ;)
<MCR_> sure
<MCR_> thx anyway ;)
<andyrock> np
<jibel> cyphermox, compiz crash again during indicators tests
<jibel> on intel and ati
<tvw> Hi, can someone respond to this? I want to know how the notification works in unity, when someone responds to me.
<cyphermox> jibel: ack, I'm just about ready to go retrace that
<cyphermox> or at least, grab the info I need to do it
<cyphermox> smspillaz: does 6 Mb sound like a reasonable size for the memory dump of compiz on a crash, assuming it crashes early on as it starts?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-23
<gotwig> Hello
<gotwig> Am I able to pass an image for a result entry in the Dash?
<gotwig> Like directly, with data64, e.g instead of specifieng an URI/URL
<gotwig> *specifying
<gotwig> Because if not, my scope still have to use bad caching methods, with the tmp directory or python cache methods. If Unity could handle that directly, it would be great.
 * gotwig can not pass data64 images over dbus to unity scopes management...
<gotwig> Would it be cool to be able to pass imagedata directly with DBUS to Unity?
<madsailor> Hello all.  I cant min/close a window that is maxed from the titlebar in 12.04 after last update. Controls are replaced with window title on mouseover.  Any help?
<smspillaz> gotwig: I'm not too sure if it makes a lot of sense to be copying entire images over dbus
#ubuntu-unity 2013-02-24
<gotwig> hello
<gotwig> mhall119, jo
<gotwig> I now restart working on my cooking lens... also for ubuntu mobile devices
<gotwig> I don't know where you can change the actual order of the names and icons with the scopes... its a bit mixed by me
<gotwig> so how can I change the order of the scopes
<gotwig> so its synchronized with the ordner in my lens?
<gotwig> oh
<gotwig> its model.append
<gotwig> hey... there
<gotwig> I think my scope is just not working properly.. hm
<gotwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561489/
<gotwig> heres my new code
<gotwig> anything bad here?
<gotwig> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561529/
<gotwig> please mail me, because I am AFK...
<gotwig> gotwig@ubuntu.com
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> whats wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5561529/
<gotwig> ricotz, howdy
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-17
<unstable> I use an external monitor with my laptop periodically. Often when this happens a window willi 'disappear'. Right now I can't find sublime. If I hit alt + tab, I can see the sublime icon.. when I select it, nothing shows up.
<unstable> Is this a bug? Is there a way to force an app to show in unity?
<unstable> I know if I kill sublime and then open it, it will work. Though that seems silly
<unstable> I don't have additional work spaces enabled afaict
<unstable> I have basically all the defaults for unity
<Saviq> tsdgeos, o/
<Saviq> \o
<tsdgeos> Saviq: o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how did the snow thing went?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pretty good, thanks :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all extremities present and working
<tsdgeos> good stuff
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me know when you can hangout/mumble to catch up
<tsdgeos> deleting emails
<tsdgeos> giive me 5 mins
<Saviq> lol
<tsdgeos> i mean reading ^_^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ready, what you want to do?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's hang out, gimme a sec
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpjurc16fos5ado5tbg00pis?
<Cimi> welcome back Saviq
<Saviq> Cimi, hey
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: what's your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1280477 ? I thought we were supposed to have previews of everything
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1280477 in Unity 8 "[new scopes] Don't show an empty preview if the preview is null" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> tsdgeos, indeed, scope not returning previews are incomplete scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, will you comment on the bug please?
<Saviq> mhr3, o/ btw
<mhr3> in the process
<mhr3> Saviq, wb!
<karni> Saviq: welcome back :)
<Saviq> karni, o/
<Cimi> Saviq, hey
<Cimi> Saviq, to follow up on the carousel thing
<Cimi> Saviq, I noticed the minimum number to show it was decreased on the new scopes branch
<Cimi> Saviq, however this breaks because of the width thing
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, we need it to be dynamic
<Cimi> Saviq, best would be calculating this magic minimum number before loading I think
<Cimi> how? dunno yet, I can spend time to see if I have an idea
<Saviq> Cimi, I just replied to the bug - CardTool is there for that
<Cimi> Saviq, I saw
<Cimi> Saviq, card tool will have a function to have the carousel count?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it just gives you the width, based on that you can calculate how many items are required
<Saviq> Cimi, only now it's "inside" CardCarousel / CardFilterGrid etc.., but we might need to move it up
<Saviq> Cimi, or actually make CardCarousel handle that internally (I think I'd prefer that)
<Saviq> Cimi, instead of GenericScopeView itself
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: now that https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_resize_item_bug/+merge/206140 CI passes do you think you can do it? Or should i nag someone else to review?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sure, will do
<tsdgeos> tx
<Saviq> mzanetti, thostr_ reported a "ghost" grey app in the right edge stack, rings a bell?
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm, no, haven't seen that so far
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, yeah... it somewhat rings a bell indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, /me runs the ppa to see
<mzanetti> Saviq: most likely he started multiple apps very quickly without waiting for each one to start up
<mzanetti> Saviq: that messes up with upstart/unity-mir states quite badly
<mzanetti> Saviq: even to an extent where apps paint on the wrong surface etc
<mzanetti> like: 5 running apps, 2 surfaces they all paint on etc
<thostr_> mzanetti: Saviq: I just rebooted and the grey page is gone now...
<mzanetti> thostr_: could it be that this happened ^^
<mzanetti> ?
<thostr_> mzanetti: yes, I started a lot of apps quickly
<mzanetti> thostr_: yeah.. this is known and happens in trunk too
<mhr3> Saviq, so re scope activation - we have two cases, activating a scope that's already favourited, and one that isn't yet, i could add signals for both of these cases
<mzanetti> thostr_: its just bad that showing off the right edge makes you want to start multiple apps while you don't usually do that otherwise
<Saviq> mhr3, so the activation would come from the scope in that case (as opposed to shell-internal)?
<Saviq> mhr3, how would we discern between that and preview?
<mhr3> Saviq, it's similar to the other activation types (hideDash() etc)
<mhr3> and for preview you get previewRequested(result)
<mhr3> which needs to be hooked up btw
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, what I mean is: how do we discern between single-click-to-activate vs. single-click-to-preview
<Saviq> mhr3, right now we have click scope hardcoded to activate instead of preview
<mhr3> we always default to single-click to preview, and exceptions are very specific and i don't think scopes should be able to request them
<mhr3> so only click and scopes scope will have them
<Saviq> mhr3, so hardcoded again?
<Saviq> mhr3, ok
<mhr3> yes
<mhr3> otherwise it'll be a mess
<mhr3> Saviq, so, i can add signals gotoScope(string scopeId) and openScope(Scope*)
<Saviq> mhr3, sounds fine
<mhr3> Saviq, plus method scopeClosed(Scope*) for the temp one?
<mhr3> rather closeScope(Scope*)
<mhr3> which is basically - i don't need it anymore, destroy it
<Saviq> mhr3, why would you need to send that?
<mhr3> Saviq, i don't, i want you to *call* it
<Saviq> mhr3, ah
<Saviq> mhr3, or you could not own the Scope* from openScope() and QML would destroy it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, I
<Saviq> 've no running apps in click scope from right-edge ppa, ideas?
<mhr3> Saviq, that's error-prone with signals, what if there's noone listening to it?
<Saviq> mhr3, right
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, sounds good
<mhr3> ok, /me goes hacking
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not really, can you try the demo-stuff ppa?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm, doing
<mhr3> is it possible that click in right-edge is old?
<mhr3> thostr_, ^?
<Saviq> mhr3, there is no click scope in right-edge indeed
<mhr3> Saviq, wget from demo-stuff then
<Saviq> mhr3, but then -click is newer in trusty
<mhr3> oh, nvm then
<karni> FYI guys, I decided to take today off and get more rest after returning yesterday from States. I'll catch you in the evening/tomorrow.
<Saviq> karni, o/
<karni> \o
<Cimi> what does new scopes require?
<Cimi> the branch
<Cimi> I merged it into unity8 and it complains for not dxisting nativeOrientationAngle
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like unity-mir
<tsdgeos> need new uitk i think
<tsdgeos> well not need
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> well not new but the one from demo-stuff
<Saviq> ah yeah, it's in MainView
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑↑ new uitk from demo-stuff PPA
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i just added a needs fixing comment to the Reviews review
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not thanks
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> sorry ^_^
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you right
<Cimi> doing it
<Saviq> mzanetti, what branch is unity8 in https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/phone-right-edge/+packages built from?
<mzanetti> Saviq: one sec
<mzanetti> Saviq:  lp:~unity-team/unity8/merge-new-scopes-right-edge-2
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, still misses deps to require unity-api / unity-mir upgrade - I could upgrade unity8 alone and apt won't complain
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, I know... will fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, want me to create a recipe to build that branch (it's behind for the running apps in click scope apparently)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think there actually is already one... but I'm not exactly sure how those work
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, it failed to buiold
<mzanetti> oh.. interesting
 * Saviq fixes
<mzanetti> Saviq: where did you see that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a conflict in Shell.qml
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/u8-phone-right-edge
<mzanetti> Saviq: you merging that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> I have to reinstall ubuntu because of new xorg... sorry guys
<seb128> Cimi, what about the new xorg?
<Cimi> seb128, doesn't work with parallels
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you file a bug for the "too many apps launched too quickly" against unity-mir (and mir?) so that we don't lose track?
<seb128> Cimi, what is parallels?
<Cimi> seb128, virtualization software
<seb128> can't you use another one?
<seb128> vmware, virtualbox, ...?
<Saviq> (or not use it at all)
<Cimi> seb128, it's the best I tried on os x
<seb128> oh, you run Ubuntu in a vm on OsX?
<Cimi> I'm going for the latter
<Cimi> I want to buy a desktop pc to keep home
<Cimi> and use ubuntu
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> well, you can't blame your OsX vm not working on Ubuntu
<seb128> or on xorg updates
<Cimi> seb128, I used to have ubuntu and osx, but two years ago wifi stop working on ubuntu
<Cimi> seb128, so I removed ubuntu and started using VMs
<Cimi> which are quite handy to be honest
<Cimi> you can pause your work and restore where you left
<seb128> until it stops working because the VM stuff doesn't like what is in the VM...
<Cimi> indeed
<Cimi> so I'm putting 13.10 and not update
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, so your right-edge changes are incompatible with the running apps override, can you guys please look at it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<mzanetti> yeah...
<seb128> Cimi, that's not a solution/wrong, everybody should be running the current version
<seb128> Cimi, start using vmware or something that works, or just install Ubuntu on a different partition
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i don't think you can use 13.10 at this stage for all the stuff we do
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: ouch
<Saviq> Cimi, indeed, you need to be on trusty
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: does your implementation still use the ApplicationManagerWrapper?
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I'll use the other pc then
<Cimi> no problem
<Cimi> it's on trusty
<Cimi> just slower
<tsdgeos> Cimi: or just pin x not to update
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1281075
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281075 in unity-mir "quickly starting multiple apps breaks ApplicationManager" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: hmm, i guess :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... so, that one has gone... And we only have one model now (not sidestage/mainstage models)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: fix it then :-P
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: this is what i did https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/apps-special-category/+merge/205738
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you just need to change countObject and make sure RunningApplicationsGrid.qml works
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i can have a look if you want
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... doesn't look that bad actually
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I fixed RunningApplicationsGrid already
<Saviq> mzanetti, then it's probably just the countObject
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems we just need to merge lines 50 and 51
<mzanetti> right, and the count should be ApplicationManager.count instead of ms.count + ss.count
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can I pin x to upgrade till a specific version?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm on 13.10
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i don't know much about pinning tbh
<mzanetti> Saviq: tsdgeos: the bigger question is how/where to merge it to keep track of the branches
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not sure the archives have history
<anpok> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dialer-app/+bug/1240400 this one is similar
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1240400 in mir (Ubuntu) "dialer-app crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock()" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<tsdgeos> i know you can do it, since i pinned twinkle not to update
<mzanetti> because we can't merge it into new-scopes yet, we can't merge it into right-edge-2 yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, just leave it in new-scopes-right-edge
<tsdgeos> +1
<mzanetti> definitely ok for MWC. but: this gets nasty if both, right-edge and new-scopes still need a while to land to trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, "a while" for new scopes will not be huge
<Saviq> mzanetti, like a week, maybe two past mwc
<mzanetti> ah ok. no prob in that case
 * mzanetti fixes the merged branch
<Saviq> /food
<gatox> Saviq, mhr3 hi, i was wondering if something changed in unity or anything?? the same scopes that on friday were showing previews, now they doesn't work, i already upgraded my system, unity and the scope branches, rebuild everything.... and still not showing any preview
<Cimi> tsdgeos, why do I need trusty?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: because we depend on lots of stuff like the toolkit, scopes, etc that i don't think have been released in 13.10
<gatox> tsdgeos,  hi, i was wondering if something changed in unity or anything?? the same scopes that on friday were showing previews, now they doesn't work, i already upgraded my system, unity and the scope branches, rebuild everything.... and still not showing any preview
<tsdgeos> gatox: not that i know
<tsdgeos> gatox: but if you tell me what scope i can try having a look (if it's not too hard to setup)
<gatox> tsdgeos, please: lp:~diegosarmentero/unity-scope-click/all-previews (sudo apt-get build-dep unity-scope-click) should install the deps
<tsdgeos> gatox: phone, destkop or both?
<gatox> tsdgeos, desktop
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> gatox, hm, no nothing major changed
<gatox> tsdgeos, should work on both, but i'm testing on desktop right now
<tsdgeos> sure
<mhr3> gatox, well... do you have latest uitk?
<mhr3> gatox, but if you didn't unity wouldn't even run
<mhr3> (including the scope-tool)
<mhr3> gatox, any errors you get?
<gatox> mhr3, yes, i upgraded everything this morning
<gatox> mhr3, i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948482/
<gatox> but there was always some output about failing properties in unity
<gatox> i'm not sure which ones are actually new
<mhr3> gatox, you don't have latest unity-plugin-scopes
<mhr3> it's in demo ppa
<gatox> mhr3, i have that ppa.... and i upgraded everything this morning :S
<mhr3> apt-cache policy
<mhr3> gatox, ah, they were releasing unity7, that overridden the latest version
<gatox> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948485/
<mhr3> gatox, i meant `apt-cache policy unity-plugin-scopes`
<gatox> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948488/
<mhr3> gatox, yea, force the ppa version
<mhr3> gatox, `apt-get install unity-plugin-scopes=0.3.1+14.04.20140211.1-1newscopes1~51~ubuntu14.04.1`
<mhr3> gatox, anyway, it will fix itself once unity7 is properly released
<mhr3> these transitions suck :/
<gatox> mhr3, mmm trying to force the version gaves me unmet dependencies with libunity-core
<mhr3> sigh, then you need to wait
<gatox> mhr3, is going to take long?? just to know
<mhr3> gatox, no, i got pinged 5minutes ago that it's almost released, just need to wait for the merge to trunk to happen and will rebuild the ppa pkg
<mhr3> ~20minutes
<tsdgeos> ahhhhhhhhhhh, restart scope-registry restarted by unity again
<tsdgeos> gatox: works for me
<tsdgeos> oh, seems you found the problem meanwhile
<gatox> mhr3, tsdgeos ack.... thanks to both
<mhr3> gatox, you upgrade too often :P
<gatox> :P
<mhr3> gatox, do you have proposed enabled btw?
<mhr3> gatox, cause this wouldn't happen until an hour ago if you didn't
<gatox> mhr3, yes
<greyback> dammit, stupid internet, irc keeps falling over
<tsdgeos> Saviq: something is defenitely off, we are creating 154 cards when expanding the click scope
<tsdgeos> when only like 6 fit on screen
<mhr3> Saviq, won't that be auto-fixed with the show more | show less?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, eh ^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so delegate ranges wrong?
<Saviq> mhr3, not necessarily, if the scope sends too many results, it could still happen
<Saviq> mhr3, i.e. we're probably not going to put it through LimitProxy any more, since we can just let the *View handle it internally
<mhr3> Saviq, show more is supposed to increase the number of results in increments, not like now limited -> unlimited
<Saviq> mhr3, unrelated
<mhr3> ok :)
<Saviq> mhr3, what tsdgeos is saying is that we're creating all of them even though not all of them are on screen
<Saviq> mhr3, which needs fixing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6948704/
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... as of today, unity always crashes when the screen blanks with:  what():  error during hwc set()
<mzanetti> the merged branch that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, mako?
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't see that at all
<mzanetti> ok...
<Saviq> mzanetti, try in #ubuntu-mir
<kgunn> mzanetti: hey, do you mean it crashes on pwr button hit or timeout ? or both ?
<kgunn> and mir landed back on feb 12...hadn't changed since
<mzanetti> kgunn: hmm... seems only to happen on timeout. but there are chances that something doesn't match in my device setup
<kgunn> mzanetti: you know...one other change that didn't really come from the mir team...was that nested mir
<kgunn> got added
<kgunn> means using 1 mir for unity8 and then unity-system-compositor gets its own mir
<mzanetti> ah, ok. interesting. might be related
<kgunn> i would have thot ogra would have tested that...hmmm
<kgunn> and it might be racy
<mzanetti> kgunn: correction: happens when pressing the power button too
<mzanetti> but only with the very latest merged-new-scopes-right-edge-2 aparently
<kgunn> so its not 100%....
<mzanetti> I'll dig deeper... maybe something with my setup here indeed
<kgunn> mzanetti: ok, i'll let you dig a bit...kdub would be best to pull in on it
<kgunn> oh crap...kdub likely off today
<kgunn> US holiday...
<mzanetti> kgunn: the build recipe for the merged branch, should that trigger on its own or do I manually run it when I push something to the branch?
<kgunn> mzanetti: i think it autotriggers once a day (if there are changes on the base branch)...so if you want it updated, you can hit "request build" on the recipe
<mzanetti> ok, thanks
<Saviq> mhr3, where do we add -scopes and -mediascanner2 so that they get pulled in? should we branch libunity?
<Saviq> kgunn, ↑
<Saviq> greyback, cwayne reports no launcher on landscape N7, that known?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: looks reasonable
<Cimi> tsdgeos, go ahead review then :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm, printing the delegaterange looks ok, i need to dig more to find out what's the problem
<greyback> Saviq: I'm using and there's a launcher
<Saviq> greyback, /me installing now, let's see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please do, thanks
<cwayne> Saviq, so i found that if you swipe from the very top left you can get it
<greyback> cwayne: on what screen?
<cwayne> greyback, any
<greyback> cwayne: on dash, or with a main stage app open, I can open launcher no prob. I updated the n7 this morning, using the dmeo-stuff PPA. Same?
<cwayne> greyback, when i originally reported it it was a slightly older image, let me try and reproduce today
<cwayne> greyback, i believe it was with just a sidestage open
<greyback> cwayne: you're right in that with a single side stage app open, the launcher is not available. bug 1281094
<ubot5> bug 1281094 in Unity 8 "[sidestage] open SS app, left edge swipe not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281094
<Saviq> greyback, cwayne, I can't get launcher on greeter, otherwise seems to work fine
<greyback> cwayne: think same on greeter screen
<Saviq> and GU is much too big on the N7, btw
<Saviq> IMO
<greyback> Saviq: I didn't choose it. I'm assuming somebody qualified did?
<Saviq> greyback, wasn't directed at you
<Saviq> greyback, good question, too
<thostr_> Saviq: who did the music player preview control again?
<Saviq> thostr_, Cimi
<thostr_> Cimi: is it a bug or a feature that music player preview control doesn't show anything but a play button by default?
<Saviq> thostr_, no title etc.? bug
<thostr_> Cimi: once it's playing I get a least a timeline, even though no time, no title etc
<thostr_> Saviq: right, there is nothing
<Saviq> thostr_, or maybe it's there, but white on white?
<thostr_> Saviq: it's looks, well, suboptimal...
<Saviq> thostr_, definitely needs fixing
<Cimi> Saviq, I think we're using the wrong theme
<thostr_> Saviq: YES, ;you're right
<thostr_> it's actually white font
<Cimi> Saviq, we should stop using surudark
<Cimi> Saviq, and use Ambiance
<Saviq> Cimi, dash should, not the whole shell
<Saviq> Cimi, but we can't, not until we extract the dash from the shell
<Cimi> so what do we do?
<Cimi> Saviq, the widgets are using the right colours from the palette
<Saviq> Cimi, hardcode colors in new-scopes branch for now (+ TODO)
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, which are the shell parts incompatible with Ambiance?
<Cimi> Saviq, indicators?
<thostr_> Saviq: Cimi: also, what about horizontal separator as seen at https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?tab=co#folders/0B-a_7E3tDxOgTTBybG1TZG9GWnM (dash_music_preview_song)
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, and launcher
<Saviq> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgUUY0MjFTQThBZFE/edit
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1281082
<ubot5> bug 1281082 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Empty sidestage pops out when not wanted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281082
<Saviq> greyback, is dupe, right?
<greyback> Saviq: probably
<greyback> Saviq: dandrader looking into it now
<Saviq> thostr_, the separators are somewhat tricky, there's no ruleset on where to put them, and where not to
<thostr_> Saviq: sure, I just thought we could make them up for demo for now
<thostr_> Saviq: we cannot rely on design for everything right now...
<Saviq> thostr_, lol ;)
<thostr_> :)
<thostr_> so, will you get this fixed?
<Saviq> thostr_, yeah, we'll hack something up, seems "around text and audio widgets" would be good enough approximation of what we need
<thostr_> exactly. great. thanks!
<Saviq> Cimi, can you have a look at ↑↑?
<Cimi> Saviq, carousel or this?
<Cimi> Saviq, was looking into carousel
<Saviq> Cimi, keep on doing carousel for now, separators are simple
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1281092 - side stage width is fine
<ubot5> bug 1281092 in Unity 8 "[sidestage] app lens screenshots have bad aspect ratio (is side stage width correct?)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281092
<Saviq> greyback, but in RunningApplicationsGrid we're assuming aspect ratio of the N10
<greyback> Saviq: well I was a bit worried as some apps don't fit in it (e.g. sudoku - need to check if it's using GU or not)
<Saviq> greyback, I'd say that's because of the wrong GU, the side stage is too small in height
<Saviq> greyback, cwayne, no launcher on N10 either, so it seems to be the tablet-style greeter's fault
<greyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1281122
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281122 in Unity 8 "[tablet] unable to open launcher on greeter" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> ah
<mhr3> Saviq, i was asking if we could just seed them
<Saviq> mhr3, they're never seeded, we can make unity8 depends on them in new-scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, but libunity was the "right" way until now
<mhr3> Saviq, but seeding them manually sounded like good enough solution for now
<mhr3> but yea, we should have a meta-pkg solution like we did with libunity-scopes*
<Saviq> mhr3, well, we only want them on new-scopes for now, and seeding them there basically means we need to branch lp:ubuntu-touch or whatever the seed is
<Saviq> greyback, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1204595/comments/5
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1204595 in unity-mir "Unity 8 does not properly parse legitimate desktop files" [Medium,In progress]
<mhr3> Saviq, i don't see reason why we couldn't have them in the old-scopes image too
<Saviq> mhr3, so we can have them in lp:libunity, then
<Saviq> mhr3, although that would pull all the new unity-scopes unnecessarily for now
<mhr3> no, libunity pkg definitions are complicated
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, I'm adding to Recommends in new-scopes for now, then
<mhr3> Saviq, is doing that really fixing anything?
<Saviq> @unity: standup
<Saviq> mhr3, yes, they actually end up in the image built from demo-stuff
<Saviq> (would)
<mhr3> Saviq, oh, we're indeed building an image from there?
<Saviq> cwayne, ↑
<mhr3> then i'm fine with it
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<greyback> Saviq: replied. All good
<cwayne> yeah, we're building a rootstock image with demo-stuff atm
<greyback> Saviq: cwayne: regarding launcher on tablet greeter, there's explicit code to disable launcher for multi-user greeter in shell. Maybe it was intended?
<Saviq> greyback, hum, mzanetti, thoughts ↑?
<mzanetti> one sec. on a meeting
<mzanetti> greyback: Saviq: cwayne: so yes. it is intended IF the greeter is locked
<mzanetti> note there is a difference between locked and shown
<mzanetti> locked means, it cannot be swiped away with a right-edge swipe
<gatox> hi, does any one knows how to change the card size in the scope results?? any pointers?
<mzanetti> because you need to supply the passwd
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, so a bug
<Saviq> gatox, "card-size": "small"
<gatox> Saviq, where is that?? is it part of the scope code or unity?
<mzanetti> Saviq: greyback: cwayne: yep. a bug. seems the greeter always reports "locked: true" lately
<Saviq> mhr3, is there api for changing card size ↑↑?
<gatox> Saviq, i wass told you have a new guy to specify the card size from the scope
<gatox> Saviq, new way
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> gatox, http://people.canonical.com/~mhr3/unity-scopes-api/classunity_1_1scopes_1_1_category_renderer.html
<gatox> Saviq, thanks
<paulliu> Saviq: about the zoomable image. how can I write a pinch gesture in test? I've tested the code on device already. Thinking about writing a unit test.
<Saviq> paulliu, good question
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, do you know how to do multi-touch qmltests?
<mzanetti> hmm... I think the DDA tests do that. but not sure Daniel has created something to be used in qml only
<tsdgeos> Saviq: paulliu: is this about the zoomable image preview widget?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes
<tsdgeos> paulliu: because afair we did not actually implement the zoomable bit
<tsdgeos> Cimi: right?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I'm working on it.
<tsdgeos> ah
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I mean I've already have a branch for it. But thinking about how to write unit test.
<Saviq> paulliu, take a look at UnityTestCase.qml
<mzanetti> paulliu: I think you can check out UnityTestCase.qml. there is a mouseFlick which lets you specify which finger, press/release etc. something like that might do
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i see sorry ^_^
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, look at touchFlick() in UnityTestCase.qml
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok. I'll try it. Who I should ask if I have the questions about those functions/methods?
<Saviq> paulliu, something like this, but you'll need to create two events by calling touchEvent twice, and pass 0 and 1 to touchId
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.. Got it.
<mzanetti> paulliu: Daniel created it, but I guess everyone in here should be able to help if you get stuck
<mzanetti> feel free to ask me
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok.. thanks a lot.
<Saviq> mhr3, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/libunity/new-scopes/revision/313 ?
<mhr3> Saviq, no json needed, just change control
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean in unity8/new-scopes ?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, do you know where it
<dandrader> it's specified on the Nexus 10
<dandrader> Saviq,  that unity8 should start with tablet dimensions?
<Saviq> dandrader, it's always fullscreen
<Saviq> dandrader, under the mir QPA
<Saviq> dandrader, main.cpp:135
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, I run it manually and it started with "phone" dimensions, taking only ~ 1/4 of the screen width
<dandrader> Saviq, heh, main.cpp:135 has "delete application;". Are you on lp:unity8?
<Saviq> dandrader, :)
<Saviq> dandrader, :125 then
<Saviq> mhr3, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/revision/643 then
<mhr3> Saviq, +1
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, kicking recipes
<Cimi> Saviq, can you explain me the fixme in cardcarousel
<Cimi> Saviq, about reversing the carousel?
<Saviq> Cimi, the middle/selected item should be scale: 1.0, others should be scaled down, as opposed to what's happening today
<Saviq> Cimi, where the middle/selected item is scale: selectedItemScaleFactor while others are scale: 1.0
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise we need to do what I did and scale fonts down etc.
<cwayne> is the app scope going to be scaled down a bit?
<cwayne> or do we expect HUGE icons
<mhr3> they'll fix it
<Saviq> cwayne, I believe gatox is looking into changing the card size to small
<gatox> cwayne, Saviq yes
<mhr3> mhall119, ping?
<mhr3> mhall119, another update pls?
<cwayne> Saviq, gatox wonderful, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, thostr_: ping... "greeter-only notification"-meeting .. can you make it?
<Cimi> Saviq, it makes math harder
<Cimi> (dunno why I did not receive notification, damn gnome shell)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the delegaterange patch needs updating :/
<tsdgeos> somehow the new-scopes code seems to excercise a codepath i had not contemplated when doing the code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, uh oh, interesting
<tsdgeos> seems like previously we were probably resetting models and now we are properly inserting or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sounds about right, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the new system is much more nimble with the result models
<tsdgeos> problem is i'm a bit more scared with this patch
<tsdgeos> since it's in a bigger function than the previous one that was ultra obvious
<tsdgeos> but still should be ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so one do we do this one? shall i qtdeclarative-opensource-src-5.0.2/debian/patches/qtquick_delegate_creation_range_itemviews.patch and open a bug with the updated version?
<greyback> Anyone else have this issue with QtCreator. Open a file, click somewhere, scroll it so the cursor is off screen. Then Alt-Tab away & back. QtC scrolls the file to show the cursor. Drives me nuts
<mhall119> mhr3: are you going to get me a qdoc version of them?
<mhr3> mhall119, no
<mhr3> mhall119, any why would i? it's not qt-api
<mhall119> because I can easily import qdoc into the new API website
<mhall119> for that matter, *you* could easily import them into the new API website
<mhall119> mhr3:  where are the new docs?
<mhr3> mhall119, a sec, uploading to my people.canonical.com
<mhr3> mhall119, http://people.canonical.com/~mhr3/scopes.tgz
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I can help with getting a branch for Mirv  and such, if you get the patch updated
<Saviq> greyback, +1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: battling with quilt  ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can help with that, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know how i add a file to an existing file?
<Saviq> greyback, didn't have that in vim mode, but that's been broken in < 3.0 for a while
<tsdgeos> i got to "quilt refresh" to update changes of files that were part of the patch
<Saviq> quilt add path/to/file
<tsdgeos> and then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑, then modify, then quilt refresh
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> did that, didn't seem to work
<tsdgeos> will do again
 * tsdgeos hits himself
<tsdgeos> editing the wrong file ^_^
 * Saviq pats tsdgeos on the back
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i've an updated patch, what do i do with it, email to you?
<cwayne> Saviq, will you let me know when all the packages will get pulled in? i need to make a new rootfs when that's ready
<Cimi> greyback, you re not alone http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lib.qt.creator/9741
<greyback> Cimi: So it seems. I'm not using fakevim tho
<dandrader> Saviq, weird. only way I could get lp:unity8 to show fullscreen on the N10 was hardcoding witdh and height in Shell.qml.
<dandrader> I event commented out that if{}else{} in main.cpp to force showFullscreen, but that's not the problem
<dandrader> even
<Saviq> dandrader, sounds like QPA got confused
<dandrader> Saviq, or, alternately, commenting out the width and height entries in Shell.qml (so that the Shell item does fill out all the QQuickWindow space)
<Saviq> dandrader, it's explicitly set view->setResizeMode(QQuickView::SizeRootObjectToView);
<dandrader> there must be something passing this -geometry argument...
<Saviq> dandrader, so as long as QPA tells it to resize its surface to something, nothing in Shell.qml should affect it
<mzanetti> Saviq: dandrader: FWIW, on my last right-edge stuff merge I noticed that the shell now start up with some certain size (w,h),  then resizes itself to (0,0), and then resizes back to (w,h)
<mzanetti> that confused my stages logic quite a bit...
<mzanetti> maybe its related somehow
<mzanetti> this happens only since friday
<dandrader> well, now it's working as it should (taking the entire screen without having to tamper with the code) again. go figure.....
<dandrader> ah, no. it's still broken. I forgot to uncomment one of the width/height definitions in Shell.qml. Good.
 * dandrader ignores this problem for now
<ricmm> bregma: ping
<ricmm> bregma: so I upgraded and I lost all toolkit styles, it feels like 2006 GTK
<ricmm> also my keyboard went to a different layout, and fonts are not responding correctly to system-wide settings
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, so your branches are in silo 003, but since the spreadsheet got reverted things got ugly etc. etc.
<sil2100> mhr3: but they're up and ready for building again
<mhr3> sil2100, they're already published, merged and cleaned
<sil2100> mhr3: then even better! Crap
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1281188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281188 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Improve itemviews delegate creation range patch" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also there's a few things to land in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/+activereviews may want to do it soon-ish
<dandrader> tsdgeos, what's likely the issue (ie, what did I break) when I manually launch unity8 and all scopes are empty?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you are using new-scopes?
<tsdgeos> if so, you need new scopes
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> iinstall unity-scope-click
<dandrader> tsdgeos, lp:unity8 (7.84+14.04.20140212-0ubuntu1, revision 718)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: doesn't tell me much
<tsdgeos> dandrader: from ppa or from trusty?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, built it myself just now
<tsdgeos> apt-cache policy will know
 * tsdgeos can't read
<tsdgeos> dandrader: hmmmm, maybe you have new scopes polluting your stuff then
<tsdgeos> dandrader: give ~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/ a try
<tsdgeos> and see if anything shows up in there
<tsdgeos> if it does
<tsdgeos> but actually doesn't make sense
<tsdgeos> i get both new and old scopes to run at the same time without any problem
<tsdgeos> dandrader: try "restart scope-registry"?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, rebooting solved it. some daemon probably died or something....
<tsdgeos> probably
 * tsdgeos EODs
<mhr3> Saviq, btw support for widget columns != 1 for tablet?
<mhr3> Saviq, coming?
<cwayne> greyback, popey seems to see the same thing i saw re: launcher not showing up on n7 unless you drag fromt he very top left
<popey> ya, filing a bug
<greyback> cwayne: yep he said same to me.
<greyback> thanks!
<popey> cwayne: bug 1281199
<ubot5> bug 1281199 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Can only pull launcher out in landscape from top left on flo mwc image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281199
<cwayne> popey, thanks
<popey> np
<popey> cwayne: how should I update this device?
<cwayne> popey, generally re-run the script
<popey> ok
<popey> seems vertically (in landscape) very tight.. is that due to be fixed soon?
<popey> everything is in chunky-vision
<mhr3> Saviq, btw here's the activation branch if you want to test
<mhr3> lp:~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/scope-activation
<mhr3> pressing the "search" from within scope preview should work with that ^
<mhr3> or well... you'll get the signals :)
<Saviq> mhr3, re: columns, we're mostly ready
<gatox> did anyone notice that when you try to override the category, the dialog opens in this way: http://ubuntuone.com/5z8n0GYAm2vXJV1MXJaJDC ??
<cwayne> Saviq, do we have a fix for no icons for non-click apps?
<cwayne> greyback, also, did you notice all apps launching in sidestage are opened landscape'd even when its in portrait mode
<greyback> cwayne: on nexus10, yep, my bug, fixing
<cwayne> greyback, awesome!  what about the random blank side-stage showing up?
<greyback> cwayne: being worked on
<cwayne> lovely, thank you greyback
<greyback> cwayne: popey: just to be 100% clear, would you mind putting the device you are testing into the bug description
<cwayne> greyback, sure thing
<greyback> as there are different code paths being followed on N10 versus N7
<greyback> cwayne: thanks
<popey> ya
<popey> greyback: do you want code names or colloquial names? i.e. I put "flo" in the description. do you want "nexus 7 2013"?
<greyback> popey: code names handiest I guess
<popey> cwayne: bug 1281214 maybe related to what you just discussed about rotation?
<ubot5> bug 1281214 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "orientation issues on manta mwc image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281214
<cwayne> popey, i think that's the same one i mentoned above to greyback
<popey> ok
<cwayne> thostr_, hi, is it expected that a lot of scopes in the scope scope dont have icons?
<cwayne> anyone here know much about the fake multi-user greeter?
<greyback> cwayne: mterry might be able to help you, but he's got national holiday today
<Saviq> cwayne, he described what's possible in https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/demo-users/+merge/203823
<Saviq> cwayne, check the description out
<cwayne> Saviq, yeah, i have it *mostly* working, i thought there was a way to force different backgrounds too
<cwayne> but i can't seem to get that working
<Saviq> cwayne, that might need more code actually
<Saviq> cwayne, not a lot, but some
<cwayne> Saviq, ah, ok
<cwayne> marketing seems to think we'll be demoing that
<Saviq> cwayne, we will, something along the lines of http://paste.ubuntu.com/6950584/
<cwayne> Saviq, hm, not sure how we'd be able to preseed those settings
<cwayne> oh
<Saviq> cwayne, in ~phablet/
<cwayne> or is that jsut in that ini file
<Saviq> cwayne, we need a file dropped in there
<Saviq> cwayne, yes
<cwayne> Saviq, that'd be perfect
<Saviq> cwayne, we need a file dropped in ther
<cwayne> yeah, i already have that int he custom tarball
<cwayne> but that bit you jsut sent isn't in trunk yet right?
<Saviq> cwayne, no, I just wrote it ;)
<Saviq> cwayne, testing and will MP in a sec
<Saviq> (or some minutes, actually)
<cwayne> awesome :)
<cwayne> now if only there were a way to easily fake the infographic data
<cwayne> rather than having to created a bunch of users
<Saviq> cwayne, well, we did have some fake infographic data, maybe we can still salvage it
<Saviq> cwayne, I'll talk to mterry tomorrow
<cwayne> is scope-registry still hardcoded to look in /usr/share?
<mhall119> mhr3: new scopes API docs should be up
<mhr3> mhall119, did the url change?
<mhr3> mhall119, cause i see feb 6th @ http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.04/cplusplus/libunity-scopes/index.html
<mhall119> mhr3: how about now?
 * mhall119 copied them one directory up by mistake
<mhr3> mhall119, yep, better
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-18
<Saviq> mhr3, reassigned to -shell: bug #1281359
<ubot5> bug 1281359 in unity-scopes-shell "search isn't looking for things in dash on the mwc image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281359
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1281188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281188 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Improve itemviews delegate creation range patch" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, saw it yesterday
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what do you want to do with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-mascot-res-workaround/+merge/206114 ? take karni's patch? mine + investigate why karni's doesn't work? mine and not investigate at this stage?
 * karni looks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we should merge into new-scopes and investigate when we have time
<karni> tsdgeos: ack on your comment. as far as I'm concerned, I'm glad either of the fixs improve the visual quality. the only downside of yours is memory consumption, but I don't mind going down that route, I agree mine's a workaround and not a fix.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: merge karni's * 4? ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Mirv is away this week :/
<karni> Thank you.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ouch, maybe sil2100 can help?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure there's anyone other than Mirv that will be confident enough to do this :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ppa it?
<tsdgeos> to demo-stuff ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I think that's best for now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do i have permissions to put stuff into that ppa?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, you're unity-team
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just make sure you bump the version number
<tsdgeos> ok, will see how i do that
<tsdgeos> it's a long time since i used a ppa :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me know if you have issues :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I put it in a branch already https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu/trusty/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/improve-delegate-range/+merge/206865
<Saviq> hmm I might have failed, though
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> looks weird :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, my branch was post-5.2
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't need a branch though, right? Just dput it to the ppa and bedone?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed the branch, fwiw
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, does it apply cleanly to 5.2?
<tsdgeos> that is a good question
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes and no :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know, wrong file names? ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the patch does not apply cleanly, but the old one didn't either
<tsdgeos> no it's just that more member variables are added to the class
<tsdgeos> so the constructor initialization list part of the patch
<tsdgeos> doesn't apply
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and the old one didn't either?
<tsdgeos> exactly
<tsdgeos> i guess Mirv has an updated version of the patch in the 5.2 ppa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's there
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, that has the updated version
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's a packaging-only branch, so you'd need `bzr bd --export-only` first, to get it unpacked in ../build-area
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and work on it with quilt
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you've lost me there already, do you want me to also update the 5.2 beta ppa?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just prepare the patch
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that it's ready when Mirv is back
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src_improve-delegate-range/+merge/206877
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> someone i got some more changes than i wanted though
<tsdgeos> not sure where those came from
<tsdgeos> i guess lines changed somewhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, line numbers
<mhr3> Saviq, do we have a branch that can open temp dash pages yet?
<Saviq> mhr3, not yet, am working on it
<mhr3> k
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i've updated from demo-stuff packages and confirmed we are only creating like 9 cards now on expansion and not hundreds as before
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's next on the MWC road?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you could take over scope activation from me, as I'm apparently unable to dig myself out of email, and I'll look at landing unity8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's two signals and a method added: lp:~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/scope-activation
<Saviq> mhr3, any reason why ↑ is not MP'd yet?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, gotoScope(string) is meant to switch you to a scope that you have favorited (and thus you have it in your dash)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, openScope(*Scope) is meant to open that scope in a temporary overlay on top of the dash, with a back button in the page header
<Saviq> tsdgeos, *or* you could get multi-column previews working with mhr3, but that's lower prio
<tsdgeos> Saviq: with openScope you can't scroll left/right, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nope
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, in case you get redirected to another scope, it replaces the current one - so it's only ever one overlay at the most
<tsdgeos> you mean
<tsdgeos> openScope, openScope, back button gets me to the regular dash
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you might get openScope, gotoScope, in which case you'd close the overlay, too
<tsdgeos> ok, bit weird if you ask me, but ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure i guess i can take over this, do you have any implemntation started? or any idea of how you want to architecture it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, not really, just go for it
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you add review checklist to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_progress/+merge/205939 please
<Saviq> greyback, same for https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/rotatedDDA/+merge/205845 please
<greyback> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean cimi?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, <facepalm> yes
<Saviq> Cimi, add review checklist to https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/preview_progress/+merge/205939 please
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, same on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/show_video_playback_screenshot_loading_indicator/+merge/206525
<Cimi> Saviq, why do we need to do this?
<Saviq> Cimi, because that's the process
<greyback> Saviq: done
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, I think it's a waste of time
<Saviq> Cimi, just bake it into your review process and there won't be no time wasted
<Cimi> Saviq, it's repeating something is implied in the review
<Saviq> Cimi, explicit > implicit
<Cimi> Saviq, in 4 years I always did that
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd just comment when I don't do things
<Cimi> Saviq, like when CI doesn't pass
<Cimi> Saviq, instead of adding clutter everywhere when it's not needed
<Cimi> we move the attention from where it really matters, commenting always
<Saviq> Cimi, you're wasting time now, you know?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm going to base the branch on new-scopes and not on trunk, i guess i could base it in trunk but it'd be harder than need to be, ok?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm wasting time if you're not paying attention, otherwise I'm not :)
<Saviq> Cimi, you're wasting time because that's the process, deal with it
<Cimi> Saviq, I've indeed added comments, but I've expressed my opinion, and I'd like to know why we no longer imply we're doing our job
<Saviq> Cimi, because that's the process now
<mhr3> Saviq, it's missing forced refresh, will mp once that's in
<Saviq> mhr3, ok
<mhr3> Saviq, but fwiw it's in demo ppa
<Saviq> Cimi, no, everything's public - that is the process now, it's required for the checklist to be filled, that's just what it is
<Saviq> Cimi, and we've just wasted 20 times more time than it takes to copy/paste those two lines in your review just talking about it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ^^
<Saviq> Cimi, for us the checklist is pretty minimal, but it's meant to act as a reminder, is all
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what's forced refresh? and do i care? :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you care that what you need is in demo ppa
<tsdgeos> mhr3: oki :)
<Cimi> in 21 reviews we'd have amortised the chat about the checklist then :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any way to excercise it (i.e. get the openScope/gotoScope calls?)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea, previews for scopes scope results will emit it
<tsdgeos> mhr3: can i get an openScope of a Scope i actually have as favourite?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, no
<mhr3> only for non-favourited
<tsdgeos> mhr3: then would make it more sense to get just one signal and then depending of if i have it in the dash or not i do some thing or another? Or you prefer to have that logic in the unity-scopes-shell level?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i thought i'm making it easier for you with the two
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but if you want one, i can change it to one
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not specifically want, was just throwing it up for discussion :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but two signals works too, less code on our side :D
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh wait, the mem management for temp ones is different
<mhr3> so better to have two
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, you need to call closeScope(*Scope) on non-favourited ones
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you're supposed to call closeScope() when you close the temp page
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> dednick, there was a branch that un-rotated indicators, did that get merged already or?
<Cimi> I noticed this command click run by lightdm
<Cimi> keeps processor awake here
<Saviq> greyback, there was a branch somewhere that fixed rotated indicators, did it get merged somewhere? /me can't find
<Saviq> @unity any other branch we'd like to land asap?
<mzanetti> not here
<tsdgeos> nope
<Cimi> does anyone knows what's this "click" process?
<Cimi> what it's doing
<Cimi> keeps using CPU here
<Cimi> my guess it's for click packages, but still why does it keep running in the background continuoisly?
<mhr3> karni, btw category headers seem to use wrong color, it shouldn't be light
<karni> mhr3: noted, will look into it
<mhr3> karni, so does the running apps renderer for the titles
<mhr3> karni, ty
<karni> Saviq: we have a couple "TODO"'s around the code to remove hardcoded color values and use the Ubuntu Palette (which is not yet updated). should we continue these hacks, or should we consider updating the Pallete (ubuntu-ui-toolkit) package?
<greyback> Saviq: rotated indicators? This for demo-stuff?
<Saviq> karni, we need to continue these hacks for now, as we can only use a single theme per QML context, and we still need SuruDark in the rest of the shell
<karni> Saviq: ACK
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, here's how my indicators look now http://ubuntuone.com/1hYa7ap0C18527yzLUDrk9
<Saviq> greyback, and I did see a change in MenuContent.qml that was fixing that, AFAIK
<Saviq> but now I lost it
<greyback> Saviq: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rotate-n7/revision/702 should have done it
<greyback> unless I broke it
<Saviq> greyback, ah ok, so updating from demo-stuff should be good
<Saviq> greyback, sorry, I just knew I saw it somewhere, but couldn't find it
<greyback> Saviq: yeah, it landed in demo-stuff last week. np
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1275828
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275828 in click (Ubuntu) "click process keeps dying and spawning again continuously" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, I can has silo for unity8?
<popey> greyback: http://imgur.com/t5xxEpB,528Nscu,2GjsSPb,fseUpjH this is known issue, right?
<popey> (rotation for apps - same as the other rotation issues I've seen on nexus 10)
<greyback> popey: did you pull today's updates?
<popey> not yet
<greyback> popey: please do, a rotation fix landed last night
<popey> ok
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'm a bit confused because those functions are at the "Scope" level
<tsdgeos> mhr3: wouldn't they make more sense at the Scopes level?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yes and no
<mhr3> tsdgeos, those happen in response to interacting with a scope
<mhr3> (clicking preview buttons etc, activating results, ...)
<mhr3> but yes they're very much Scopes-related
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i got the gotoScope to work, that's easy
<tsdgeos> i've no clu how to get an openScope though :/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, you mean how to simulate it?
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mhr3> tsdgeos, do you see all remote scopes with unity-scope-tool?
<tsdgeos> all the scopes scope gives me is gotoScopes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't know all of them so i don't know :D what should i be looking for?
<tsdgeos> you mean grooveshark and stuff?
<tsdgeos> yes i do
<mhr3> tsdgeos, good, so just do `UNITY_SCOPES_LIST=scopes unity-scope-tool`
<mhr3> then you should get *only* openScope()
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> works, now let's implement it
<mhr3> didn't write a test for that, so if it crashes let me know :)
<dednick> Saviq: unrotated indicators? not aware of it
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, greyback already solved the mystery ;)
<dednick> Saviq: ah. cool
<greyback> popey: that is the Notes app, in full screen, on tablet? Notes only comes up side stage for me
<popey> no, reminders. works now I updated, thanks
<greyback> popey: oh good
<sil2100> Saviq: hi!
<sil2100> Saviq: let me take a look
<sil2100> Saviq: please set the landing to Ready: Yes ;p !
<Saviq> sil2100, right ;)
<sil2100> :D
<Cimi> Saviq, which are the requirements for new scopes branch?
<Saviq> sil2100, done
<Saviq> Cimi, ppa:ubuntu-unity/demo-stuff
<Cimi> Saviq, tx!
<Saviq> Cimi, erm
<Saviq> Cimi, make that ppa:unity-team/demo-stuff
<sil2100> Saviq: silo assigned!
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<seb128> mhr3, seems like unity-scope-loader is hitting quite some errors since the "no libgee use" update
<seb128> mhr3, it's high ranked on e.u.c, the retracing fails and is useless though, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/f95da5ec05ef4763b40272b088053a769aafece5
<mhr3> seb128, hm, got stacktrace?
<seb128> mhr3, look at the recent reports on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 ?
<Cimi> Saviq, and to see carousel?
<Cimi> :)
<mhr3> seb128, it's mediascanner related, not libunity
<mhr3> jamesh, ^^, looks like exception on startup
<seb128> mhr3, can you reassign the concerned people then?
<seb128> mhr3, thanks
<mhr3> done, ty
<Saviq> Cimi, in the mediascanner2 scope, for example
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't have it, am I missing a package?
<Cimi> or maybe because I have no content on the pc?
<Cimi> who knoes for the new scopes branch?
<Cimi> *knows
<dandrader> greyback, working on side stage improvements?
<greyback> dandrader: yep, this is me: bug 1281199
<ubot5> bug 1281199 in Unity 8 "Can only pull launcher out in landscape from top left on flo mwc image" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281199
<dandrader> greyback,  and that's caused by the side stage? it's in front of the launcher or something?
<greyback> dandrader: it's weird, am suspecting some InputArea bug
<greyback> only on n7 bizarrely too
<Cimi> mhr3, you know how to show the carousel in new scopes branch?
<dandrader> wow, my N10 rebooted on its own accord and went to that fastboot screen stating "downloading. Do not turn off!
<dandrader> "
<mhr3> Cimi, on the phone?
<Cimi> mhr3, desktop
<mhr3> Cimi, just run unity-scope-tool, and override a category for whichever scope
<mhr3> ./builddir/tools/unity-scope-tool
<mhr3> (from unity8's new-scopes branch)
<Cimi> mhr3, I don't understand
<Cimi> mhr3, what am I supposed to do with this tool?
<mhr3> Cimi, click the override category button, and change "grid" to "carousel"
<Cimi> ah cool, I'll try
<Cimi> mhr3, very cool, thanks
<Cimi> (works)
<mhr3> glad to have helped
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ping
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i need a name for the openScope variable in your signal, otherwise the qml magic doesn't know how to give me a name for it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, oh, fixing
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushed to lp:~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/scope-activation
<tsdgeos> can i build directly from there?
<tsdgeos> or does demo-stuff build from it?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, build it directly, demo-stuff is slow :)
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> mhr3: that works tx
<tsdgeos> now i need a back button
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have a back button somewhre? or shall i just use the reverse chevron ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, k, i refuse to give that to you though :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you know of a mockup where i can see the back button? i should have some in google drive but can't find anything :S
<Cimi> unity keeps segfaulting :(
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgcV9fbWpCN3pCbVE/edit
<tsdgeos> ok tx
<mhr3> Cimi, uninstall the mediascanner2 scope
<mhr3> it's hitting something in unity that makes it crap out
<Cimi> mhr3, I mean unity unity
<mhr3> oh
<mhr3> nvm then
<mhr3> complain to Trevinho :)
<Cimi> mhr3, it randomly segfaults with qt creator
<Cimi> and qt creator dies with it
<mhr3> so... i think i won't upgrade just yet :)
<Cimi> I keep losing files :D
<Cimi> mhr3, might be hardware issue
<Cimi> works fine on the macbook air with VM
<cwayne> hey guys, should the mediascanner2 scope be pulling descriptions for videos from metadata?
<Cimi> but segfaults on the real ubuntu pc
<mhr3> cwayne, we don't really have designs for previews of local videos
<cwayne> mhr3, that seems not good
<dandrader> cwayne, about bug 1279582. "When adding a picture to a note from gallery". You mean, from Notes app, you try to add a picture from Gallery app?
<ubot5> bug 1279582 in Unity 8 "Launching content hub to add an image to a note on tablet, a content hub window is shown with a blank sidestage window that can't be closed" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279582
<Saviq> thostr_, you might need to mirror the right-pointing one
<thostr_> Saviq: ?
<cwayne> dandrader, it's from the reminders app
<Saviq> thostr_, sorry, was supposed to be tsdgeos ↑↑
<cwayne> basically AFAIK it'll always happenw hen invoking content hub on tablet though
<dandrader> mzanetti, you worked on the Reminders app, right? I tap on the "Add note" button in the bottom toolbar and nothing happens... any idea?
<mzanetti> dandrader: are you logged in?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I have to log into something? thus no. :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: you need to open settings -> accounts and add a evernote account there
<mzanetti> dandrader: there is a branch which adds a screen telling you that... just not landed yet
<dandrader> mzanetti, is there a demo/sample evernote account that people use?
<Trevinho> mhr3: "It's never a my problem"™
<mhr3> Trevinho, guess who owns the trademark on that? :P
<Trevinho> mhr3: ehehe :)
<Trevinho> Cimi: so, crashes, what? CAn you give us a backtrace?
<Cimi> Trevinho, I think it's video driver
<Cimi> Trevinho, it was crashing with VGA connected
<Cimi> maybe video memory
<Trevinho> ah ok
<Trevinho> better
<karni> Can't run new-scopes branch either with ./run nor run unity-scope-tool. Known issue?
<karni> ./builddir/tools/unity-scope-tool: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/Unity/libUnity-qml.so: undefined symbol: _ZNK5unity6scopes5Scope12create_queryERKSsRKSt3mapISsNS0_7VariantESt4lessISsESaISt4pairIS2_S5_EEERKSt10shared_ptrINS0_14SearchListenerEE
<karni> Saviq: ↑
<rpadovani> Hey guys, sorry to disturb you, just a question: there is a plan to reintroduce in HUD support for indicators?
<rpadovani> larsu, ^^ Trevinho said me to ask to you
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑↑
<Saviq> karni, not sure, worked here
<Saviq> karni, try ./build -c maybe
<karni> I just bracned fresh
<karni> did ./build -s, then ./build -c
<karni> tried twice
<Cimi> Trevinho, another bug
<karni> neither ./run nor unity-scope-tool works
<karni> actually, ./run shows unity8 in a window briefly, then seems to crash
<larsu> rpadovani: sorry I don't work on hud these days. pete-woods, can you help rpadovani?
<karni> FTR I'm up-to-date
<Cimi> Trevinho, mouseover launcher to get a tooltip in the middle of the screen, then alt-tab
<Cimi> Trevinho, the alt tab, that is overlapping the tooltip, flashes
<mhr3> karni, upgrade
 * karni runs dist-upgrade
<Trevinho> Cimi: oh, nice catch... mh
<Trevinho> Cimi: it might be hard to fix, I'll check
<pete-woods> rpadovani: at the moment there isn't, we're currently waiting on our design team for direction on what to do there
<Cimi> Trevinho, hide the tooltip on alt-tab :-P
<rpadovani> pete-woods, ok, thanks :-) Hope to see it again, it is so useful!
<pete-woods> rpadovani: :) I'll make a note to keep you appraised of what we do there
<rpadovani> \o/ thanks!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah was thinking to do that
<cwayne> Saviq, btw let me know if the multiple background bit lands, i know they're gonna ask me about that today re: demos
<Saviq> cwayne, you mean card background
<Saviq> ah no
<Saviq> you mean greeter background
<Trevinho> Cimi: yeah, it might be a working and probably good workaround
<Saviq> cwayne, will talk to mterry when he's around (should be soon)
<mzanetti> Saviq: o/
<karni> In a scope review meeting, will prob not attend SU
<Saviq> mzanetti, \p
 * Saviq not sure what happened there
<mzanetti> Saviq: where?
<Saviq> \p
<mzanetti> well... there's a meeting now
<Saviq> one arm around the head and pointing down
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol
<mzanetti> but ted doesn't seem to be around either
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, bummer
<Saviq> mzanetti, move it for later?
<mzanetti> ok
<cwayne> Saviq, where are we re: scope activation?
<Saviq> cwayne, tsdgeos is working on it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cwayne: hopefully something usable by todays EOD
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<karni> \o/
<tsdgeos> obviously will need polishing and any kind of animation we want to happen
<tsdgeos> as now is all IN YOUR FACE
<Saviq> mterry, hey, q for MWC: can we get per-user backgrounds in the demo model? how about infographics?
<tsdgeos> but well
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;D
<Saviq> karni, where was the dash http proto again?
<karni> Saviq: come again?
<karni> oh
<karni> lemme find it
<Saviq> tedg, would you have time later today to chat about version-less appids?
<tedg> Saviq, Sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, according to the prototype it's meant to slide the dash to the side
<tsdgeos> will do that after getting it to work :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. push through the launcher
<mzanetti> ack
<cwayne> mhr3, hey, we're seeing local music not showing up in the music scope sometimes, any idea?
<mhr3> cwayne, search, surfacing?
<Saviq> mterry, in case you didn't get it:
<Saviq> <Saviq> mterry, hey, q for MWC: can we get per-user backgrounds in the demo model? how about infographics?
<cwayne> mhr3, yeah, searching makes them show up
<mterry> Saviq, the demo model has per-user backgrounds.  It still looks in /usr/share/demo-assets/shell/backgrounds/
<mterry> Saviq, for infographics, you can use usermetricsinput command line to insert data for various users (but note that you have to actually make the users on the system)
<mterry> Saviq, pete-woods should be able to help with any issues with that
<cwayne> mhr3, also on video aggregator, when doing a search, the my videos category is showing up last, that seems wrong
<Saviq> mterry, hmm with https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/demo-users/+merge/203823 how do you set up the backgrounds?
<mterry> Saviq, just drop image files in /usr/share/demo-assets/shell/backgrounds/
<mterry> Saviq, it will assign one to each user
<Saviq> cwayne, ↑
<mhr3> cwayne, can you open a bug about that pls?
<mhr3> cwayne, also "sometimes" is not something i can go with
<cwayne> mterry, Saviq i tried that
<cwayne> didn't work
<cwayne> mhr3, well, what do you want me to do? it's an itermittent failure
<mhr3> cwayne, is that after startup, does it fix itself after doing a search and clearing it.. .etc
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/sideStage_lp1281088/+merge/206946
<mterry> cwayne, huh
<mterry> cwayne, let me look at code again
<Saviq> mterry, could we not just add a background= line to the .unity8-demo-users file?
<mterry> Saviq, we could sure
<greyback> dandrader: MR checklist please
<dandrader> greyback, ah, ok
<Saviq> mterry, and yeah, I can confirm, dropping files in there doesn't help
<cwayne> mterry, Saviq that's also not a good idea to do anyway since it's r/o
<Saviq> cwayne, +1
<cwayne> if it were ~/.local/share that'd be better :)
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954658/
<Cimi> Trevinho, ^
<Cimi> new unity deco are crashing for me
<mterry> cwayne, well, a lot of the demo customization requires making the image writable, right?
<cwayne> no
<cwayne> none of it does so far
<mterry> cwayne, oh well the greeter stuff does, like adding new users for the infographics
<mterry> Or maybe those bits are already mounted rw
<cwayne> mterry, i'm still trying to figure that bit out
<cwayne> that's the only thing that would require it so far, and i'm trying to find a way around it :/
<cwayne> we have demo infographics working for 1 user, trying to find out how to do it for multiple
<Saviq> karni, you joining standup today?
<Saviq> greyback, ↑
<Wellark> hey guys!
<Saviq> Wellark, o/
<karni> Saviq: I don't have mumble set up :/
<karni> Saviq: The only thing I have on plate for this team is font color fix for mhr3
<Wellark> there are a lot of warnings and errors (binding loops etc) reported when for example running unity8 autopilot tests
<karni> Saviq: we need to get some scope work done before EOD for my team
<Wellark> is anyone actively working on fixing them?
<Saviq> karni, sure
<mterry> cwayne, Saviq: I will try to see why the demo-assets directory isn't working, and then if it's just busted, will add a background= field to the demo config file
<Saviq> karni, just asking
<karni> Saviq: sure, thanks. I'll limit myself to that update today ↑
<Saviq> Wellark, they are warnings mostly, nothing that really affects us
<cwayne> mhr3, it's after startup, it seems to fix itself after searching
<cwayne> mterry, i'd prefer the background= anyway
<cwayne> that way i can set it up in the custom tarball
<Saviq> Wellark, cleaning the log output is really at the far end of our list
<mhr3> cwayne, pls open bugs with that info
<Wellark> Saviq: there are binding loops and null variables etc
<cwayne> mhr3, any logs that could be helpful?
<Wellark> I would not say fixing them is "cleaning the logs"
<mterry> cwayne, hrm, OK
<Wellark> and such a things might actually mask real errors
<mhr3> cwayne, yea, attach ~/.cache/upstart/scope-registry.log
<Trevinho> Cimi: thanks... it doesn't say much, but it's enough... install the -dgb packages when you can
<Cimi> Trevinho, ok
<Saviq> Wellark, it's mostly during initialization stage, when not everything's ready yet
<Cimi> Trevinho, what's the name of the package
<Saviq> Wellark, and well, everything works as expected (and tests as expected)
<Saviq> Wellark, so sure, I agree we need to clear it up, but it's not super high prio
<Trevinho> Cimi: unity-dbgsym but I guess you need to add the ddeb repos
<Cimi> yeah
<Trevinho> Cimi: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ trusty/main
<Cimi> Trevinho, grazie ciccio
<Wellark> Saviq: ack.
<Trevinho> Cimi: prego
<mhr3> Saviq, check the json def pls
<Saviq> mhr3, think we should say it supports argb? or the well-known color names, for that matter?
<Saviq> mhr3, other than that I'm ok
<mhr3> Saviq, right, pls add, and close to format you expect, i don't want to mangle stuff too much
<cwayne> mhr3, logged, getting victor to add logs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-mediascanner/+bug/1281598
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281598 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "Local music sometimes not shown in music scope until a search is done" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> Saviq, like having to convert #aarrggbb to something different
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, you just pass the string as-is
<Saviq> mhr3, how's that?
<mhr3> Saviq, +1
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, /me works against that then
<mhr3> me too
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~bfiller/unity8/gallery-and-camera-to-click/+merge/206534 please?
<tsdgeos> come on, i was told the albumartprovider would move somewhere else and now it's gaining threads?
<tsdgeos> :/
<mhr3> tsdgeos, better than crashing
<Saviq> indeed
<tsdgeos> sure
<mhr3> although thread per-request... holy mother of god
<mhr3> unless qtconcurrent does more magic than it appears to
<Saviq> mhr3, so it'd be the crash when expanding music (bug #1240408)?
<ubot5> bug 1240408 in Unity 8 "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1240408
<tsdgeos> it has a pool and bla ba
<mhr3> Saviq, linked it already
<Saviq> mhr3, ok thanks
<mhr3> tsdgeos, k at least that
<Cimi> Trevinho, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954754/
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/rotatedDDA/+merge/205845 is merged into rotate-n7 I assume?
<Trevinho> Cimi: mh, when is that happening?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> tx
<Cimi> Trevinho, when creating windows
<greyback> dandrader: why not lp:unity8?
<Trevinho> cimi also bt full and more calls would be nice
<Cimi> ok
<greyback> dandrader: oh yeah, no tests
<dandrader> greyback, !?
<Trevinho> Cimi: can you check gtk-window-decorator is not running there?
<Cimi> Trevinho, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954760/
<greyback> dandrader: sorry got confused. You pushed rotatedDDA into rotate-n7?
<dandrader> greyback, long ago
<greyback> dandrader: ok
<Trevinho> Cimi: ok thanks, it's enough...
<Cimi> Saviq, this is the function http://paste.ubuntu.com/6954765/
<Cimi> Saviq, now my question is more where to put it
<Cimi> Saviq, this function gives the number of items on the screen, so the minimum required number to switch from grid to carousel should be at least ceil of this function
<Saviq> Cimi, CardCarousel
<Trevinho> Cimi: does it happen everytime? With which window? As I can probably mute the crash, but I'm wondering why it happens (as I never got it)
<Cimi> Trevinho, happens frequently with qtcreator
<Cimi> Saviq, yes but isn't cardcarousel already the carousel?
<Cimi> Saviq, shouldn't be somewhere before?
<Saviq> Cimi, it needs to become a carousel that falls back to grid
<Trevinho> Cimi: ok, I probably got it, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, that function does not need carousel, just the width
<Saviq> Cimi, it needs minimumTileWidth, which is not known outside of it
<Saviq> Cimi, or well, if you move CardTool out from CardCarousel / CardFilterGrid
<Cimi> Saviq, well, can be abstracted
<Saviq> Cimi, and into GenericScopeView
<Cimi> yep
<Saviq> Cimi, then that might happen inside DashRenderer or something
<Trevinho> Cimi: is there a bug for that already?
<tedg> Saviq, mzanetti, when are you guys thinking?  I'm done with meetings today.  I can do work, but what's the fun in that ;-)
<Cimi> Trevinho, no idea
<Saviq> Cimi, but if you put it in DashRenderer, you would still need to instantiate it and switch, so really the CardTool needs to go into GenericScopeView
<Saviq> Cimi, and get passed down to DashRenderer in onLoaded or in a Binding { }
<Saviq> tedg, mzanetti, I'm free today, too, just ping me when
<Cimi> Saviq, I have to study that branch, I don't understand now the pieces
<Cimi> Saviq, will do now
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do we have any scope that when you do openScope will do openScope again?
<tsdgeos> also anyone knows what's the name of the scope we have to reasign this to? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1281602
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281602 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "When searching videoaggregator scope, local videos are shown at the bottom" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: ↑↑↑
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hmm, not a real one, no
<mhr3> tsdgeos, what's supposed to happen in that case anyway?
<mhr3> replace the current temp dash page or stack another one on top
<mhr3> ?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: according to Saviq it "overwrites" the current "goto" scope, and then back just goes to the dash (i.e. the middle one is destroyed)
<mhr3> yea, sounds reasonable
<tsdgeos> but that gives me a few headaches on how to do the closeScope() thing
<tsdgeos> since if the second was opened by the first but the first is gone
<tsdgeos> where/when do i call closeScope?
<mhr3> oh yea, it would destroy it
<tsdgeos> so if we do not have any scope that does that
<mterry> cwayne, lp:~mterry/unity8/demo-backgrounds is a start.  Haven't tested it myself yet, but if that's useful for you in testing, all the better
<tsdgeos> may as well leave that as a TODO for the future?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, fine with me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, and what's the transition then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushing it more to the left would suggest you can go back to it
<tsdgeos> exactly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and replacing would be IN YOUR FACE, as you described it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, +1 for later
<Saviq> sil2100, unity8 can land
<sil2100> \o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-scope-activation/+merge/206958
<tsdgeos> who does the review?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I will
<tsdgeos> okidoki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll have one for you in a few minutes, hopefully
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> tsdgeos, gotoScope from openScope should be simple though, no?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: yeah, shouldn't be that hard, but decided not to implement it without a way to test it
<tsdgeos> and yes we need tests in new-scopes
<tsdgeos> but that's another battle
<mzanetti> tedg: Saviq: I would have time now
<tedg> mzanetti, Cool, works for me.
<mzanetti> ok. I'll start a hangout
<mzanetti> tedg: Saviq: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjhv2o3kvul193n165h4kpc?hl=en
<Wellark> Saviq: do you know who is responsible of the unity8 autopilot tests?
<Wellark> unity8.shell.tests.test_emulators.DashEmulatorTestCase.test_open_generic_scope
<Wellark> unity8.shell.tests.test_notifications.EphemeralNotificationsTests.test_urgency_order
<Wellark> they fail on me when running the whole unity8 autopilot suite
<Wellark> and I can't sign off a silo+MR's on CITrain as those fail
<tsdgeos> Wellark: with which packages in which phone?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: latest devel-proposed on n4 with silo4 added on top and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wellark> && autopilot run unity8
<tsdgeos> let me see
<tsdgeos> will take a while
<karni> Saviq: tsdgeos: Do you guys happen to know where does the music scope live on launchpad?
<Saviq> karni, unity-scope-mediascanner
<tsdgeos> karni: no idea sorry
<karni> Saviq: sweet, thanks guys
<tsdgeos> Wellark: do they fail without the contents of the silo?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: haven't tested yet, but there is absolutely nothing in the silo that would affect the Dash or notifications
<tsdgeos> Wellark: can you please test?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: ok. I will get back to you
<Wellark> tsdgeos: btw the assertion that fails on both is
<Wellark> AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on Greeter.created failed: False != dbus.Boolean(True, variant_level=1)
<Wellark> 10 seconds seems awfully strict timeout
<tsdgeos> you're getting that?
<tsdgeos> do you see the greeter?
<tsdgeos> greeter should defenitely show up in less than 10 seconds
<Wellark> tsdgeos: well if I run the tests separately they pass
<Wellark> it's the complete test suite that fails
<tsdgeos> running here
<Wellark> tsdgeos: unity8 is consuming 100% CPU like most of the time
<tsdgeos> something is wrong
<Wellark> I would guess the load gets so high at some point during the test suite that the 10 second timeout is not enough to bring the greeter on
<tsdgeos> not here
<Wellark> well, it's not stuck at 100%
<Wellark> just under heavy load
<tsdgeos> it takes 100% each time it starts
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> because it has to do some stuff
<Wellark> it was at 100% when the AP test was entering SIM PIN
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whatever you have time for: https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/card-background/+merge/206987
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Wellark: all tests run fine here
<tsdgeos> Ran 46 tests in 998.115s
<tsdgeos> OK
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why do you specify topMargin: 0 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it overrides margins
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> brr
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I could specify all the other margins (or well, left and right), but it's not like it'd be much better
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can i convince you to add some newlines in there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, where
<tsdgeos> my eyes can't parse this
<tsdgeos> top: header.visible ? header.bottom : artShape.bottom; left: parent.left; right: parent.right
<Wellark> tsdgeos: what device?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> Wellark: nexus4
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tx
<Wellark> tsdgeos: I get this Ran 46 tests in 2969.506s
<tsdgeos> Wellark: that's baaaaaaaaaaad :D
<Wellark> yeah, tell me about it
<Saviq> mhr3, we want to activate (not preview) results in scopes scope, right?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: nothing seems out of place
<mhr3> Saviq, right
<Wellark> except those couple of tests failing
<Wellark> but something seems to run _really_ slow
<tsdgeos> Wellark: and your nexus4 being 3 times slower than mine :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm stealing your scope activation branch, k?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but who's going to review it then?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I am ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and mhr3 will
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just have a minimal addition there
<Saviq> mhr3, it's trying to put "scope://com.canonical.scopes.amazon" through gvfs-open, should that work yet?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if in tryCard
<tsdgeos> i select art, header - gradient background
<mhr3> Saviq, no, the scope needs to be fixed
<tsdgeos> and remove the art from both template and data
<tsdgeos> the text seems a bit off
<tsdgeos> not sure we are supposed to support that
<tsdgeos> if i remove the summary it looks ok again
<mhr3> when will we have new uitk released? it'd be nice not having to get the one from ppa
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean there's no margins from the background?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, and the ending ... overlaps with the rounded corner
<tsdgeos> which again is a margin thing
<tsdgeos> so probably same stuff
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also katie said "no shapes inside shapes", so the mascot should not be ubuntu-shaped if there's a an external ubuntushape
<tsdgeos> but it seems we already do that with art
<tsdgeos> so it's not "new"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not something the spec defines, really
<tsdgeos> it does
 * tsdgeos looks for the sentence
<tsdgeos> btw i need a new mouse, my wheel is broken, anyone has a good suggestion?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed a fix
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for the margins
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mascots were always shaped, within an overlay background shape, too
<tsdgeos> actually i don't see the shaping thing in the spec
<tsdgeos> i can paste you the discussion with katie if you want
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgMHFCWVh6bkJONUk/edit
<tsdgeos> meh, ok
<Saviq> indeed it's not so here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgQ002UmQxbjJmMHc/edit
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> but that would require transparent icons, which shaping is incompatible with
<tsdgeos> that was the one
<Saviq> so well, we need more data
<tsdgeos> <katie> we don't want shapes within shapes
<tsdgeos> that's what she said
<Saviq> there's actually more inconsistencies like that
<tsdgeos> but you have images that prove otherwise
<tsdgeos> so ok
<Saviq> look, non shape https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgQ3lCWGt3WXF1SlU/edit
<Saviq> look, shape https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgYWZXaVZfdEtPV0k/edit
<Saviq> how am I supposed to know when to shape or not :/
<tsdgeos> sure
<mhr3> Saviq, me, me, me!
<mhr3> Saviq, i'll give you design answer - when the icon is flat don't shape, otherwise do :P
<Saviq> mhr3, define flat
<tsdgeos> Saviq: now if i have only title and mascot, it seems the thing is not correcly vAligned
<mhr3> Saviq, i said design answer, not spec :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because you only have one line title
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it (was not) meant to be vAligned
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no no, the mascot is not vAligned
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it was never meant to be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or at least not until now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: really? looks ultra ugly having a bigger top margin than bottom margin
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm afraid the spec is just conflicting in a lot of places like that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or not taking stuff into account
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> let me take a screenie
<tsdgeos> just to make sure you understand what i mean
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see http://i.imgur.com/89EIAeA.png
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, that's the + units.gu(1)
<tsdgeos> why would the bottom part be bigger?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me fix
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fixed
<Saviq> greyback, does bug #1281615 ring a bell?
<ubot5> bug 1281615 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Some applications launch in the incorrect orientation in the side stage" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281615
<greyback> Saviq: yes, I pushed one big fix, doing another smaller fix now
<Saviq> greyback, ok great
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, you were looking into bug #1281199 right? can you mark it so, please?
<ubot5> bug 1281199 in Unity 8 "Can only pull launcher out in landscape from top left on flo mwc image" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281199
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is weird, if i select "art, header, summary - wide" and then "Art, title - fitted", it looks wrong, but if i select "art, header, summary - horizontal" and then "Art, title - fitted", it looks fine, any idea why ?
<cwayne> greyback, hey, opening a mainstage app, then a sidestage, then opening a new mainstage has an empty sidestage that can't be closed... known?
<greyback> cwayne: think dandrader|lunch has pushed a fix for that
<greyback> it hasn't landed yet however
<Saviq> tsdgeos, binding loops most probably
<cwayne> greyback, dandrader|lunch thanks!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, let's pretend that won't happen then :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, Card.qml is full of binding loops like that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looks reasonable to me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ohkay!
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you want to also review or shall i top approve?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, merging into new-scopes then
<mhr3> tsdgeos, meh, go ahead
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i'm sure it's fine :)
<Saviq> but first, landing unity8
<tsdgeos> oh, CI hasn't finished yet
<tsdgeos> so can't approve
<tsdgeos> Saviq: feel free to merge to new-scopes
<tsdgeos> i'll top approve tomorrow morning
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<Saviq> o/
<tsdgeos> and with that, tomorrow more
 * tsdgeos waves
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1281623 would be another one like that?
<ubot5> bug 1281623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Music Player app launches sidestage incorrectly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281623
<greyback> Saviq: suspect so yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how did https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-1214423/+merge/192868 end up merged?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, humpf, good question
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably cimi's RatingInput widget?
<Saviq> Cimi, comment ↑?
<Cimi> Saviq, y
<Cimi> Saviq, I merged that branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you approved https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/units8.previews_RatingStars/+merge/206239 - so that's what it came with
<tsdgeos> very confusing
<tsdgeos> i did not realize at all one was bringing the other
<Cimi> Saviq, well, it was a modified branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you approved it, so it must've been good :)
<Wellark> tsdgeos: ok, got it now
<Wellark> I was running byobu
<Wellark> and for some reason it makes the ap tests 3 times slower
<Wellark> go figure..
<tsdgeos> honestly, i got tricked, because Cimi renamed the old files to reuse them as new files and then added the old ones, so it did not show the diff properly :-/
<tsdgeos> Wellark: what's that?
<Wellark> but ran the whole suite without byobu and everything passed with around the same time as yours
<Saviq> tsdgeos, screen-like terminal multiplexer
<Saviq> Wellark, weird, I'm using byobu and is fine
<tsdgeos> boo for it then
<Saviq> Wellark, byobu on host I assume?
<Wellark> yeah.. total surprise for me too
<Wellark> Saviq: no. on the n4 naturally
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so yeah, i didn't realize any change was happening to the existing files and i did not review those
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hah I won :P
<tsdgeos> what's the next steps i have no clue
<tsdgeos> let's discuss tomorrow thoought
<Wellark> byobu must mess up the IO somehow
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq they are fine, don't worry
 * tsdgeos waves again
<Cimi> only missing bit is the drag mzanetti asked
<Wellark> it will get slower if you have a lot of text output in the screens but ap tests don't have any basically
<Wellark> but anyway
<Wellark> solved. NOTABUG
<mzanetti> what did I ask for?
<Cimi> mzanetti, support for drag over stars in interactive rating widget
<mzanetti> ah...
<karni> thostr_: Thank you for your email update.
<Saviq> mhr3, can you test lp:~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-scope-activation ? I'm about to, got no comments on review, will merge into new-scopes if I can confirm it working
<Cimi> sorry mzanetti
<Cimi> was actually Saviq requesy
<mzanetti> Cimi: no worries :)
<mhr3> Saviq, are you forcing me to upgrade uitk? :/
<mhr3> from the ppa
<Saviq> mhr3, see the question mark?
<mhr3> Saviq, would prefer to test it once it's in the ppa
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<dandrader> Saviq, no, greyback is working on bug #128119. But I'll take a look at it now as well.
<ubot5> bug 128119 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "blad pakietu "update-manager"" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128119
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, seems like you chose a polish bug ;)
<greyback> well we're combining our powers, as it's mystifying me
<Saviq> greyback, let me know if you need more hands
<greyback> Saviq: might well do
<greyback> Saviq: I'll assemble list of stuff to do, we can try split it up a bit more
<Saviq> greyback, k
<mhr3> Saviq, rightedge is conflicted, could you fix?
<Saviq> mhr3, will do
<Saviq> mhr3, merging scope activation in a sec
<Saviq> first
<Saviq> mhr3, kicked a build in both demo-stuff and right edge, with scope activation
<Saviq> thostr_, ↑
<Saviq> and card background, for that matter
<cwayne> Saviq, \o/
<cwayne> those both sound exciting
<cwayne> Saviq, what about new icons in scopes scope?
<dandrader> "Side stage shadow now never goes away if you dismiss app" <- it's the first time I play with the side stage so I didn't know the shadow should go away :)
<dandrader> greyback, ^^
<dandrader> I thought it should stay there to hint the user that there's an app running there...
<greyback> dandrader: excuses excuses :P
<dandrader> heheheheh
<dandrader> but that's easy to fix :_
<dandrader> :)
<cwayne> dandrader, btw i'm at lteast somewhat available for testing sidestage fixes if you need help :)
<Saviq> mterry, your demo-backgrounds branch is gone, you working on it?
<dandrader> cwayne, ok, thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, I remembered that the greeter now gets that data from AccountsService, not the LightDM plugin.  I told cwayne how to set that data in AccountsService
<mhr3> Saviq, can't we set the demo ppa as a dependency for rightedge? kinda sucks having to build stuff in both ppas
<mhr3> it's already out of sync, cause the version strings used by both are different
<Saviq> mterry, ah ok
<Saviq> mhr3, sure we can, not sure that  cwayne will be able to use two ppas?
<Saviq> mhr3, as setting a dependency doesn't mean you get packages from both
<mhr3> yea, that's why i'm asking
<mhr3> otherwise i'd do it already :)
<cwayne> that's not implemented in rootstock yet
<cwayne> i mean i can hack it i guess? but it'd be less than great
<dandrader> greyback, btw, does you N10 camera work?
<mhr3> Saviq, so how about getting rid of most of the rightedge recipes and just binary copy required stuff from demo to rightedge?
<greyback> dandrader: hmm no
<Saviq> mhr3, well, we'd need to binary copy them every time, why are they out of sync anyway?
<Saviq> mhr3, I think I'd rather not touch it now
<Saviq> mhall119, did you manage to push unity8 docs to developer.ubuntu.com?
<mhr3> Saviq, since trunk is not trunk, some of the recipes have temporary "merge foo" directives, and kevin just copied those to rightedge, yet i keep changing them in demo...
<mhr3> plus the different version strings and we're out-of-sync
<Saviq> mhr3, aha, didn't know you were not doing it from trunks, maybe we just need a common branch then?
<Saviq> mhr3, like we have new-scopes?
<mhr3> we'd need that for each project we build
<mhr3> and it's really mostly pre-landing testing
<Saviq> mhr3, so would you bin-copy your projects then?
<mhall119> Saviq: not yet, had we decided to put them there rather than unity.ubuntu.com?
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, we *mostly* have stuff in distro, so shouldn't be too big of a deal
<mhr3> Saviq, so i'll delete some recipes and pkgs from the ppas once i finish these branches i'm working on
<mhr3> and bin copy what needs to be bin copied
<cyphermox_> bregma: I have a few questions about compiz
<cyphermox_> bregma: what's the purpose of 00_remove_scalefilter_in_unity_session.py, and what calls it? I see it in diff but nothing seems to call it
<cyphermox_> http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-006-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.11+14.04.20140218-0ubuntu1.diff
<cyphermox_> bregma, also, why are there still distro patches if this is under ci?
<bregma> cyphermox_, you're best off letting Trevinho explain the packaging changes
<Saviq> mhr3, fine with me
<bregma> cyphermox_, the patches are because compiz is also not a part of Ubuntu, there are other downstreams that use the upstream, despite it being under Ubuntu CI
<cyphermox_> so why do ci then?
<Saviq> mhall119, your call
<Saviq> mhall119, but probably makes sense, yaey
<cyphermox_> usually we either are upstream and do CI, or not upstream and don't do ci
<bregma> cyphermox_, there is nothing "usual" about compiz
<cyphermox_> (not that I care in the grand scheme of things, it's just uncomfortable to review diffs of patches)
<cyphermox_> still
<cyphermox_> if it's just patches..
<Trevinho> cyphermox_: mh, did I forgot to add it to the migration scripts? :o
<Trevinho> Cimi: it should be in debian/compiz-gnome.migrations isn't it?
<cyphermox_> it's in a file .migrations yes
<cyphermox_> I just have no idea how this all works so asking to make sure things weren't forgotten
<Trevinho> Cimi: sorry, wrong completion :P
<mhr3> Saviq, if you still have some review strength, take a look @ https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/scope-activation/+merge/207021
<cwayne> Saviq, unity-scope-scopes still isn't being pulled into my build..
<Saviq> cwayne, do you know if recommends should be enough?
<cwayne> my best guess would be not, based on this
<Saviq> cwayne, changed to Depends, kicked rebuilds in both PPAs, let's see what that results in
<cwayne> Saviq, awesome, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, cards with background and mascots have the mascots shaped, known?
<Saviq> mhr3, yes, not spec'ed otherwise...
<mhr3> katie was saying no shapes within shapes
<mhr3> don't know if it's really in the spec
<Saviq> mhr3, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgMHFCWVh6bkJONUk/edit
<mhr3> hm, will talk to her and rosie tomorrow
<Saviq> mhr3, if it's not in the spec ;) you know the drill ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, I don't think this can be a general rule
<Saviq> mhr3, as squared mascots will look crap non-shaped
<mhr3> you just hate real squares don't you? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, it's not me, it's Ubuntu that does
<Saviq> mhr3, the assumption is that non-shaped mascots would be transparent, and that's the only visual design we hae
<Saviq> mhr3, but that assumption is dangerous
<mhr3> about as dangerous as keeping the mascots shaped always
<Saviq> mhr3, you know what the solution is, don't you ;)
<mhr3> sure
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, this one is simple - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/background/+merge/207053
<Saviq> mhr3, think the defaults could be pretty-printed some time, btw?
<mhr3> Saviq, they are, you the gdoc :)
<mhr3> s/you/in/
<mhr3> we don't want to waste time by parsing whitespace :P
<mhr3> and that is how you save 2ns
<Saviq> mhr3, you know there's a helpful thing called QUrl?
<mhr3> Saviq, i went with it at first but was pretty useless really
<mhr3> grab path, or maybe fragment, split the fragment, join the path and fragment... eeh
<Saviq> mhr3, didn't it give you the schema and path separately?
<Saviq> mhr3, I thought you'd just need the schema and path.split("/")
<mhr3> gradient:///black/#aarrggbb is partially path, partially fragment
<Saviq> right, freakin' #
<mhr3> it's really easier to string manipulate it
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, I wonder, think you could supply the default with the result for me in the model directly? would save us quite some time to check whether it's there in result and if not, in template?
<Saviq> (JS time, that is)
<mhr3> Saviq, if you want too much... but i need to parse it out, it's not like the plugin cared about the template
<mhr3> Saviq, and we said it's card-background is optional, so could still be null
<Saviq> mhr3, what you mean it didn't care about the template, I need it parsed in the template, too?
<Saviq> mhr3, and you do
<Saviq> mhr3, anyway, it's fine like that
<Saviq> mhr3, top-ack?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes pls
<mhr3> Saviq, i don't suppose you know rgb for the amazon gradient in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgQ002UmQxbjJmMHc/edit ?
<mhr3> it looks like a nice default :)
<Saviq> mhr3, gimp says e9e9e7
<Saviq> to white
<Saviq> or well, f9f9f9
<mhr3> Saviq, do you accept #rrggbb as well, or has to be ##aarrggbb?
<Saviq> mhr3, aa optional, one #
<mhr3> right, typo
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean you'll put it in the default template?
<Saviq> mhr3, or just for docs?
<mhr3> no, just the scopes scope
<mhr3> Saviq, uh oh https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166681341/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-armhf.unity8_7.84%2B14.04.20140218-1newscopes~651~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Saviq> mhr3, grr
<Saviq> mhr3, retried
<cwayne> hey look, scope activation!
<TheMuso> o[B/c
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-19
<Atomix26> Hey? There's a thing. about Unity. That is mildly annoying. Is this the proper place to kvetch?
<Atomix26> :(
<tsdgeos> what
<tsdgeos> why does unity-scope-click depend on unity-scope-mediascanner2 ?¿
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: there?
<pstolowski> TheMuso, hi
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1281709
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281709 in Unity 8 "Preview with gallery widget and multiple images: image is cut off" [Undecided,New]
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hi
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: is it the thing that happens with let's say ebay?
<pstolowski> TheMuso, sorry, mistake
<tsdgeos> or which other click app do i click to see it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I saw it yesterday when implementing proper gallery in click scope
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I'm now flashing my phone, so I can verify with others
<tsdgeos> i think i have a fix
<tsdgeos> but need to make sure i fixed what you're complaining about :D
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: that branch you mention is said to be merged, so i should have it if i'm using new-scopes? or not?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I'll now in ~20 minutes when my phone is ready again
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: are you used to compiling the shell?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cause yesterday I was running a private build
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: try https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-image-gallery-scroll-workaround then
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I just build a deb on the phone, so if that works, that's ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can test with "SkimboU" preview
<tsdgeos> whatthe
<tsdgeos> unity8 crashed when searching ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's like 8 screenshots, but you can only access the first few, as swiping to the sides changes the preview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, might be the thumbnailer still
<tsdgeos> didn't i just fix that the other day?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dunno, did you? :D
<tsdgeos> i did
<tsdgeos> but maybe not all instances _/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, there's only really one instance, isn't there...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i mean all causes of the "search crashes"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't have a skimbou app
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in app store
<tsdgeos> searching for it gives me a blank thing
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that on desktop or phone?
<tsdgeos> desktop
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw i'd say we need some more spacing on the search results
<tsdgeos> title seems to be too close to the mascot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think that got fixed already
<tsdgeos> i'm running latest new-scopes
<tsdgeos> it's still there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it got fixed in the scope itself
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. what you're seeing is art in horizontal layout
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it got fixed to use mascot instead
<tsdgeos> i see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw bug #1281782
<ubot5> bug 1281782 in Unity 8 "Getting stuck in overlay scope page and "back" too small a target" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281782
<tsdgeos> anyway i'm pretty sure  https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-image-gallery-scroll-workaround is the fix
<tsdgeos> since the ebay app preview is a similar case
<tsdgeos> even if it's just one big image
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes, i've seen it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ugh, so we managed to confuse all the Flickables, did we :/
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> we already had this in the "old" preview
<tsdgeos> i was hoping we wouldn't need it
<tsdgeos> but i was obviously wrong D:
<Saviq> ;)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, grr, looks like flashing failed and I have to start over
<Saviq> pstolowski, no worries, I'll handle it
<pstolowski> Saviq, thanks. I'll try the fix anyway when my phone decides to work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pstolowski, fixes, merged!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you're looking at the "got stuck in overlay scope"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, marking in progress
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the PageHeader is a bit of a weird thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I know :/
<tsdgeos> no idea why we're using flickable in there
<pstolowski> Saviq, cool
<mhr3> tsdgeos, why did we loose the activity indicator when preview is loading?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, IIRC so that we move the search entry around depending on available width
<Saviq> mhr3, "we don't need an activit indicator since we get stuff immediately"
<tsdgeos> that
<mhr3> cause you get empty preview model immediately?
<Saviq> mhr3, when do you think we should hide the activity indicator again? my initial try was onCount > 0
<tsdgeos> Saviq: doesn't seem the reason i am seeing from the code, but may be
<mhr3> Saviq, either that or just hook to the loaded property on the preview model
<Saviq> mhr3, there wasn't one when I implemented it ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, things move while you're on the hills ;)
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3, I'll bring the activity indicator back
<mhr3> ty
<Saviq> mhr3, I never get loaded true :/
<mhr3> what.. how? why?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what do we do with those bugs tagged as mwc that we fix in new-scopes? mark as fix released?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, fix committed
<tsdgeos> ok
<mhr3> Saviq, wait, no way, i have tests that are waiting for it and they're passing
<mhr3>         QTRY_COMPARE(preview_model->loaded(), true);
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6959127/
<Saviq> mhr3, I was only getting "scopes_ng::PreviewModel(0x2945490) false"
<Saviq> mhr3, nothing onLoadedChanged
<Saviq> mhr3, feel free to commit/push to new scopes once you confirm it's working for you
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, is there some convention that i'm missing? should the loadedChanged signal have the boolean as a param or something?
<Cimi> Saviq, quick mumble when you have time?
<Saviq> mhr3, nope, not needed
<Saviq> mhr3, loadedChanged was never emitted for me
<mhr3> Saviq, which scope did you try?
<Saviq> Cimi, am there
<Saviq> mhr3, apps
 * mhr3 wouldn't be surprised if they got it wrong
<Saviq> mhr3, apparently they did
<Saviq> mhr3, other scopes are fine
<mhr3> heh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-improve-back-button-opened-scopes/+merge/207122
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
 * tsdgeos gets into https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1281707
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281707 in Unity 8 "Sometime open apps are displayed in the dashboard under the title of the scope" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> this one will be harder probably
<karni> mhr3: I see you guys managed to already fix the font colors you reported yesterday.
<karni> mhr3: or at least the "Running apps" title font color. category font color seems to not have changed.
<Saviq> karni, hmm? category header has your fix in?
<Saviq> karni, or do you mean the top header?
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll wait for apps scope to be fixed before merging the activity indicator, k?
<mhr3> Saviq, sure, jussi is looking into it
<karni> Saviq: mhr3 reported that category header had "lightgrey" instead of "grey" (if I understood that correctly), and that the running apps title font color was wrong. the latter has been fixed for sure, I can see that now.
<mhr3> yep ^
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I did that yesterday, but category header has "grey", but it's Light, maybe that's what you're seeing mhr3?
<karni> ok, I assume that's been done in that case :)
<karni> I think category header looks fine, unless mhr3 compared that against visuals, in which case we could fix it
<Saviq> or actually
<Saviq> it's grey at 60^
<Saviq> 60%
<karni> Saviq: thanks for fixing it yesterday
<karni> ah
<mhr3> Saviq, hm, it just didn't look like in the designs
<Saviq> karni, do you have time to tweak this?
<karni> Saviq: sure. although I was having hard time finding it. any general pointers where to look?
<karni> qml/Dash/* ?
<Saviq> karni, Header.qml in Components
<karni> perfect
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 20	+ visible: false on a MouseArea?
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> child Image
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> it's reversed so the button is bigger than the image
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so you can reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1281707 reliably?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281707 in Unity 8 "Sometime open apps are displayed in the dashboard under the title of the scope" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not reliably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but was able to a few times
<Cimi> Saviq, why cardcarousel has 1.38 of scaling?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, will see once flashing ends
<Saviq> Cimi, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n880Fih5KyGPcoP5chidnHDG_8TxXUgSuij7f4rHpuk/edit?pli=1#heading=h.b5760jrq75m3
<Saviq> Cimi, "On a device that is 40 GU wide, the currently focused card in a carousel has a width of 18 GU. The width of the other cards is as now on the dash."
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got a reliable way to repro
<Saviq> tsdgeos, close all apps, scroll to the third row of apps, launch one of them
<Cimi> Saviq, but then it changes again on different screen size
<Saviq> Cimi, "On a device that is 128 GU wide (for clarity: Nexus 10 width), the currently focused card in a carousel has a width of 26 GU."
<Saviq> Cimi, it's a linear scale
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> "For form factors between these widths the currently focused card size should scale. "
<Cimi> Saviq, but do we want the currently focused card to be that big
<Cimi> Saviq, or simply having less elements?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, make that semi-reliable
<Cimi> Saviq, if we reduce the number of elements per screen, they become bigger
<Saviq> Cimi, more elements on a wider screen, I'd say
<Saviq> Cimi, use the screen real estate, don't just scale everything up
<Cimi> ok
<karni> Saviq: FTR PageHeaderLabel is not that mhr3 meant. I'm looking for the scope category title font color instead :)
<Saviq> karni, Header.qml, not PageHeader
<Saviq> karni, Components/ListItems/Header.qml
<karni> d'oh, was looking for exactly that (based on what I saw in GenericScopeView)
<Cimi> Saviq, so you believe this will be the new standard for all carousels?
<Saviq> Cimi, there is only one carousel
<Cimi> Saviq, I noticed we had 1.2 for squared carousel (music)
<Saviq> Cimi, had
<Cimi> Saviq, and 1.14 default for something like movies
<Saviq> Cimi, had
<Cimi> Saviq, now we will have only squared cards?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, we will have portrait cards, but they will have the same scaling ratio
<Cimi> Saviq, I am thinking if I could drop properties
<Saviq> Cimi, not now please
<Cimi> Saviq, same scaling on portrait will be very tall
<Saviq> Cimi, comment on the spec
<Cimi> Saviq, like, 26x26 is fine, 26x39 maybe too tall
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll comment
<Saviq> mhr3, are we supposed to have all the scopes favorited or is that just missing the env var?
<karni> mhr3: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes-font-fixes/+merge/207130
<seb128> mhr3, hey, is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libunity/+bug/1274669 a bug for you?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1274669 in libunity (Ubuntu) "scope-runner-dbus.py crashed with signal 5 in g_variant_new_va()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Saviq> karni, feel free to commit stuff like that to new-scopes directly
<karni> Saviq: ack, will do
<Saviq> karni, no time for the MP overhead
<karni> roger that
<mhr3> Saviq, the envvar is set by the upstart job
<mhr3> Saviq, scope tool displays everything by design
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I get all of them on both phone and tablet, maybe something wrong in my setup
<mhr3> Saviq, you using run_on_device?
<mhr3> maybe that's why
<Saviq> mhr3, did not
<mhr3> the envvar isn't set globally
<mhr3> it's just for the job
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I can confirm your gallery branch fixes the issue. thanks
<tsdgeos> good stuff
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: hud-service back on the crazy!
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: pushed out an update about an hour ago, are you running this version? (hopes not)
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you know the version number?
<pete-woods> should have today's date in it
<tsdgeos> 13.10.1+14.04.20140212-0ubuntu1
<pete-woods> 20140218
<tsdgeos> that's not today i guess
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> ok, let me dist-upgrade and kill it
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I took out some crazy code from libdbusmenu-qt that was running processEvents in a busy loop
<pete-woods> and replaced it with a simple QEventLoop
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: shall i reboot to make sure everything is clean or killing hud-service should be enough once i upgrade?
<pete-woods> you should just be able to restart hud
<pete-woods> it doesn't have state or anything like that
<pete-woods> the maintainer scripts should really restart HUD for you
<tsdgeos> ok
<pete-woods> (they don't currently I think(
<tsdgeos> is it possible that the ddebs thing that creates dbgsym packages is "behind"?
<tsdgeos> by installign the new hud i got hud-dbgsym libdbusmenu-qt5-dbgsym to be uninstalled
<pete-woods> hmm
<pete-woods> could well be
<pete-woods> I don't really understand that system
<tsdgeos> me neither
<pete-woods> the new debs were published very recently, so it sounds plausible
<tsdgeos> but i guess it is not that weird to think it'd be a bit behind
<tsdgeos> mhr3: any idea where this comes from?
<tsdgeos> Caught an error from create_query(): unity::scopes::TimeoutException: Request timed out after 300 milliseconds
<mhr3> tsdgeos, scope not responding
<mhr3> or responsing slowly
<dandrader> sil2100, hi! any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/outOfSourceBuilds/+merge/204292 didn't get merged by CI yet?
<dandrader> sil2100, and whom should I poke about it? :)
<dandrader> as it feels like ubuntu-keyboard is missing an "owner" at the moment...
<dandrader> sil2100, maybe re-approving would do the trick?
<sil2100> dandrader: hello!
<sil2100> dandrader: there is no automerger anymore, that's normal
<sil2100> dandrader: I'm helping out with maintaining the u-k right now, but anyway the OSK is in CITrain now and the whole idea is that what's in trunk is what's in the archive ;)
<dandrader> sil2100, because I see that revision 135 has "Committer: CI bot <ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com>"
<sil2100> dandrader: ask bfiller to fill you in with the details once he's back
<sil2100> dandrader: yes, the merger merges in all the targetted merges once we do a release
<asac> yeah, lander should land this; subscribe your lander (aka bill) to MPs that are ready for merging to trunk
<sil2100> dandrader: so if you want to have a merge (branch) landed, poke your manager (or the lander for the component) to prepare a landing for you ;)
<dandrader> sil2100, ok. will pester bfiller then. thanks!
<Cimi> didrocks, when can we have this in main? https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/fix-decorations-crash-1281610/+merge/206954
<didrocks> Cimi: you need bregma to land the branch
<Cimi> didrocks, I see
<didrocks> Cimi: it's in transit from what I see
<Cimi> didrocks, qtcreator crashes frequently and I lose the code :(
<didrocks> hum, already landed even
<bregma> Cimi, that branch was supposed to have landed yesterday
<didrocks> it seems it did
<bregma> the other MPs in that landing merged, but that one didn;t, hmmm....
<didrocks> bregma: are you sure it wasn't added after the configuration was done?
<bregma> didrocks, it was added later, yes, it could have been something I did wrong
<didrocks> bregma: so yeah, nobody asked to reconfigure to add it
<didrocks> bregma: just add to next landing I guess
<didrocks> (once the current transit one lands)
<bregma> we shouldn't have one in transit unless someone went and built line 23 without consulting me first, which appears to have happened
 * bregma changes plans again
<seb128> bregma, I triggered a build for l23 since it had an assigned silo and I wanted to test those changes
<seb128> bregma, if you have a silo you can as well use the ppa, even if you don't end up doing the actual upload
<seb128> bregma, if you don't want a request to move forward, don't set the "ready?" column to "yes"...
<bregma> seb128, it's OK, we're just following our original plan instead of the last-minute change we came up with a few hours ago before some appropriate sleep
<bregma> no harm done
<seb128> k
<seb128> sorry if I created issues, I though you had the slot assigned after your eod
<seb128> so I though triggering a build would be useful
<seb128> next time please let a comment or change the ready to "no" if you want to put on hold
<bregma> we 've given up on the EOD concept, it wasn't working for us
<seb128> bregma, btw the hidpi stuff seems buggy for me, cf #ubuntu-desktop, it scales the UI on my lowdpi monitor
<seb128> lol
<seb128> did you give up on the sleep concept as well? ;-)
<bregma> I suspect Trevinho has
<bregma> seb128, I think we need one more change to hook up the proper scaling values from u-s-c and Unity before it will work correctly on multiple displays
<seb128> shouldn't the default be correct though?
<seb128> e.g no scaling by default if the other bits are missing/not sending a value
<bregma> yes, there's supposed to be no visible change by default
<seb128> that part is buggy then
<seb128> I'm happy to provide debug infos
<greyback> Saviq: you working on bug 1281657 ? The spreadsheet says so
<ubot5> bug 1281657 in Unity 8 "Keyboard is hard to use on Manta, and occasionally hard to use on flo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281657
<Saviq> greyback, no
<Saviq> greyback, I think it's more ownership than assignment
<greyback> Saviq: ok good
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm moving some functions inside cardTool, getCategoryLayout (so layout will be defined there) for example
<Cimi> Saviq, is it ok?
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm CardTool should only really deal with Card, not category?
<Cimi> Saviq, problem is
<Cimi> Saviq, cardWidth depends on category
<Cimi> but category changes
<Cimi> depending on results.count
<Cimi> at the same time
<Cimi> category depends on cardwidth :)
<Saviq> Cimi, sure, but card itself doesn't depend on those
<dandrader> greyback, there's no applicationManager function to make a given application surface disappear (i.e. not be shown), right?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll add a function getCardWidth(category) to cardTool
<Cimi> and rechange categoryLayout from outside
<greyback> dandrader: I think MirSurface has a "visible" property, but Application does not. You thinking what I'm thinking? Hide/Show surfaces to fix some animations?
<dandrader> greyback, to achieve this effect you just make unity8 display something (as unity8 surface is above all app surfaces) on the app surface position
<Cimi> it's more code though, and looks less nice imho
<dandrader> greyback, yes
<greyback> dandrader: I've a patch for unity-mir that'll help you
<dandrader> greyback, show me!
<greyback> dandrader: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6959723/
<greyback> dandrader: get anywhere with yesterday's problem? The mapRectToScene thing
<dandrader> greyback, didn't even start. was working on https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/sideStage_lp1281088/+merge/206946/comments/485476
<greyback> dandrader: ok
<Saviq> Cimi, CardTool *does* give you cardWidth
<Saviq> Cimi, that's it's whole purpose
<Saviq> -'
<Cimi> Saviq, but can give me the not correct one
<Cimi> Saviq, let's say you have a carousel with 2 items
<Cimi> Saviq, cardWidth is for a carousel, but it's not
<dandrader> greyback, ok so I'll just add it to https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/sideStage_lp1281088/+merge/20694 branch
<Cimi> because we know we would have fall back to grid
<Saviq> Cimi, should be enough to change category-layout in there, no need for a function I'd say
<dandrader> greyback, oh, that's to unity-mir, stupid me
<dandrader> greyback, so, are you prepping an MP with that?
<Saviq> Cimi, change category-layout to "grid" and call .templateChanged() so that it gets update
<Saviq> d
<Cimi> Saviq, sorry let me explain because I am not sure I understood correctly
<Cimi> Saviq, hold on
<greyback> dandrader: I can
<Cimi> 1. we receive a request for a carousel, at this point in order to know if the real category will be carousel we need to calculate a temporary cardWidth
<Cimi> 2. with this temporary cardWidth and results.count we decide if it'll be a carousel or a grid
<Cimi> on the other side, cardTool receives the initial request that will be carousel and cardWidth will be calculated for carousel, despite maybe being grid
<Saviq> Cimi, I know what you mean, and until now it's fine - one problem that we might need to think about is that this needs changing onCountChanged - as results come in, we might need to convert back to carousel again
<Cimi> Saviq, correct
<Saviq> Cimi, which starts to feel again like this should all be internal to CardCarousel
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't want to push it all up to GenericScopeView, TBH
<greyback> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/app-visible-property/+merge/207177
<dandrader> greyback, thanks! will start using it now!
<greyback> dandrader: np
<Saviq> Cimi, you can make the cardWidth binding into a getCardWidth function (and making the binding use that function), that's fine
<Saviq> Cimi, but make the grid fallback happen inside CardCarousel itself
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I make it happen?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll have to have cardcarousel being a loader of a cardcarousel or cardfiltergrid
<Saviq> Cimi, something of the sort, yes
<Cimi> I'll try again
<greyback> Saviq: is there someone I could borrow to test an OSK fix on N7 and N10?
<Saviq> greyback, /me
<cwayne> greyback, im happy to help test as well
<greyback> Saviq: thanks. lp:~gerboland/unity-mir/app-visible-property/ is the branch
<Saviq> greyback, can I just build that or should I build on top of some other branch?
<greyback> cwayne: Saviq maybe if you want to divvy up the work between you. The change touches code that positions surfaces, so please test that all apps are positioned ok
<greyback> Saviq: can just build that branch
<Saviq> cwayne, I'll build packages in a few
<cwayne> sure thing, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, so it includes n7-rotate?
<greyback> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> greyback, ok, sorry for pulling your tongue ;)
<greyback> np, always good to check
<Saviq> mhr3, shall I make scopes activated directly yet?
<Saviq> cwayne, http://ubuntuone.com/6C2RbWS9APnnvSjPNkkNrF for unity-mir .debs
<cwayne> Saviq, thanks, downloading now.  which bug is this supposed to fix again?
<Saviq> cwayne, bug #1281657
<ubot5> bug 1281657 in unity-mir "Keyboard is hard to use on Manta, and occasionally hard to use on flo" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281657
<cwayne> ah brilliant
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, do, we have a branch with which it will actually work
<mhr3> Saviq, it's already in the ppa even
<cwayne> greyback, looks SO MUCH BETTER on n10 now!
<cwayne> OSK that is
<greyback> cwayne: yay
<Trevinho> seb128: so, the support for different-monitors scaling is in unity, but not in the configurations
<seb128> Trevinho, right, but default config should be a factor of 1, e.g no change
<cwayne> greyback, and seems to work fine on n7 as well
<Trevinho> seb128: so, for now we just scale up/down everything following the gnome text scaling factor, but the support for different factors will be land after
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, oh wait I misunderstood then
<Trevinho> seb128: I hope that brandon didin't left in some debug data...
<Trevinho> let me check
<Saviq> mhr3, done http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/revision/657
<seb128> Trevinho, I've text-scaling-factor set to 1.25
<seb128> Trevinho, but that's for text scaling, not UI scaling...
<Trevinho> seb128: isn't that value that gnome uses as well?
<mhr3> Saviq, else if would make it more readable :)
<seb128> Trevinho, just for text I think
<cwayne> greyback, issue with sidestage though, apps supposed to open in sidestage are opening to the left
<Saviq> mhr3, pffy!
<greyback> cwayne: can you give me more info? What device? What app?
<Trevinho> seb128: mh, ok... We can revert that if you want... I.e. we'll just use our own config value
<greyback> cwayne: have you the demo-stuff PPA installed?
<cwayne> greyback, n7, facebook app, yes i have demo-stuff
<cwayne> greyback, emailed you a picture
<greyback> cwayne: ok, lemme repro
<greyback> cwayne: fook I gave Saviq the wrong branch, it should be lp:~gerboland/unity-mir/demo-stuff-manta-osk-fix
<greyback> give me a minute & I'll have packages built & ready
<Cimi> Saviq, I think it's better to put cardtool in genericscopeview
<Cimi> Saviq, and there do the switch
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise it's like repeating bindings etc etc
<Saviq> greyback, pfft!
<greyback> sorry
<Saviq> greyback, I can cross-build, will take seconds now
 * greyback never got his Xbuild to work
<Saviq> greyback, it got broken in the mean time, but works again
<Saviq> greyback, so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrossBuilding and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild if you want
<greyback> Saviq: ah really? Will try again maybe when things calm down a little. Yep those are the docs I was working from
<Saviq> (I mean the former is the usual way, the latter has some additional tips'n'tricks)
<greyback> cwayne: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~gerboland/debs.tar
<cwayne> greyback, thank you for tar'ing it up :)
<cwayne> downloading/installing now
<greyback> cwayne: sorry about the f*ck up
<kgunn> you're fired
<Saviq> kgunn, NOOOOOO
<Saviq> cwayne, same link, new packages
<cwayne> greyback, lol np
<Saviq> :P
<greyback> kgunn: no, you're fired!
<kgunn> oh, wait...yeah...i guess we need him
<cwayne> everyone's fired!
<mhr3> Saviq, multi column layouts, in/out?
<Saviq> mhr3, didn't you enable it?
<mhr3> Saviq, shell needs to set the number of columns required
<Saviq> mhr3, ah
<Saviq> mhr3, in, I think, where can I test?
<mhr3> good question
<cwayne> greyback, so all i need is libunity-mir1? i don't need unity-mir too?
<greyback> cyphase: yep, just libunity-mir1
<greyback> cwayne: ^^
<greyback> cyphase: sorry, bad tab complete
<cwayne> greyback, aweomse, installed, trying now
<tsdgeos> damn, i fixed one issue of the header being wronly positioned but it's not the one that seems to be causing the problem people see :(
<tsdgeos> well, at least one is down :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ouch
<mhr3> Saviq, scopes scope is doing layouts
<Saviq> mhr3, in previews you mean?
<Saviq> mhr3, will check it out soon
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, in previews
<cwayne> greyback, \o/
<cwayne> working pretty well here
<greyback> cwayne: on your command I'll merge it to the demo-stuff ppa
<cwayne> greyback, looks good to me, i've got no objections -- Saviq have yu tested it as well?
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, worked fine and fixed the OSK issue
<Saviq> investigating a (probably unrelated) crash, though
<cwayne> sounds good to me then
<cwayne> greyback++
<greyback> cwayne: going in, thanks for the testing
<Saviq> hmm feature freeze tomorrow... so no Qt 5.2 in 14.04 LTS ;(
<karni> :(
<tsdgeos> Saviq: somebody hinted we could ignore that FF somewhen
<tsdgeos> Saviq: standup btw
<seb128> there is no "ignore ff", but you can ask for a ff exception, and I think that was the plan
<seb128> Saviq, tsdgeos: pad.lv/1278329
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1278329
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1278329 in qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.2" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> greyback, standup
<greyback> Saviq: I'm there
<greyback> oh wait, hangout
<Saviq> greyback, no
<Saviq> greyback, I'm blind
<Saviq> dednick, standup
<mzanetti> MacSlow: right... did you try things like waitForRendering() etc? Sounds a bit like findChild() is called before everything is built up completely
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that's in there
<mzanetti> MacSlow: but it fails directly after a findChild() call, right?
<karni> Saviq: if there's anything I can immediately help with, let me know
<MacSlow> mzanetti, hard to say from the log-output
<mzanetti> MacSlow: show it to me
<Saviq> karni, think you could take on adding a PageHeader to the Preview.qml?
<karni> Saviq: I'll look into it now. Any visuals for that?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, any of the preview visuals
<karni> Saviq: gotcha
<Saviq> karni, but wait, mhr3, do we have the string to display in the header from somewhere?
<Saviq> like "Book preview", "App preview" etc?
<mhr3> Saviq, what should it display?
<greyback>  /food
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑↑
<mhr3> we do not have *that*
<Saviq> ok then
<mhr3> weren't those just placeholders?
<Saviq> mhr3, https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?tab=co#folders/0B-a_7E3tDxOgTTBybG1TZG9GWnM
 * karni follows
<mhr3> yea, i know, i always thought about it as placeholder, not the actual thing
<Saviq> karni, in that case, conditionally take out mascotImage out from mascotShape
<Saviq> mhr3, I think it's meant to be the actual thing ;)
<mhr3> but i guess it is the actual thing
<Saviq> karni, so, if there's a card background, mascotShape should be invisible, and mascotImage should be shown directly
<karni> Saviq: ACK
<karni> Saviq: you're looking at 00_Scopes.png ?
<Saviq> karni, yup, that
<karni> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> karni, something along those lines should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960227/
<Saviq> karni, obviously the "true" part is dumb now
<Saviq> mhr3, so what do we do with text colour on dark background, then?
<karni> Saviq: :D gotcha
<karni> and that is a good question right there ↑
<mhr3> Saviq, compute it
<Saviq> mhr3, you compute it! :P
<karni> background is an image, isn't it
<karni> hahahah
<mhr3> Saviq, design said the color is either light or dark
<Saviq> karni, color, gradient or image
<mhr3> Saviq, let's forget about images for now
<karni> If it's an image, it'd be hard to take that into consideration to compute it. Anyway, will add your change first, then think about font size.
<karni> *font color
<seb128> mhr3, hey, did you see my bug-ping earlier?
<Saviq> karni, as mhr3 wrote - forget about images for now
<mhr3> seb128, yea, sorry not prio now
<mhr3> seb128, mwc too close
<karni> ok
<seb128> mhr3, that's ok, I just want to make sure it's known/assigned, can be looked at after mwc/ff
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960251/ ?¿
<mhr3> tsdgeos, the expection is not us
<mterry> kgunn, sorry I missed standup.  Will put my notes in manually
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sounded scope-y
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sound mir-y to me :)
<tsdgeos> oh you mean lines 1 and 2 do have nothing to do with 3 and 4
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> karni, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luminance_%28relative%29 could help
<karni> Would it be possible for us to set override=true on the online music scope, so our guys can override the name with "Grooveshark"? our management wants to see "Grooveshark" in there for MWC. Unless you guys are fine to accept a patch to replace "Popular online" with "Grooveshark" (as I understand it, that's where there results come from)
<karni> Saviq: yeah, thought about it too. thanks for the link, tho!
<mhr3> karni, basically, convert to hsl, and base the decision on l
<Saviq> karni, colors have .a .r .g .b props from which you should be able to determine some threshold
 * karni nods
<mzanetti> MacSlow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960266
<mhr3> karni, popular online is mostly from ubuntuone/7d
<karni> ack, I can ask them
<MacSlow> mzanetti, this fixes the branch for you?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yes
<MacSlow> mzanetti, so what about the waitForRendering() three lines up?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: there's a difference in the argument
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ha... the 's' :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll try to see if that works with jenkins now
<Cimi> what's the package for installing minimal kde?
<Cimi> mzanetti, ?
 * Cimi sick of those unity crashes
<Cimi> or tsdgeos
<mzanetti> Cimi: dunno. I installed "kubuntu-desktop"
<Cimi> mzanetti, but this brings in kdm I believe
<tsdgeos> that's not really "minimal" though :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: might install it. It still starts up lightdm here
<Cimi> mzanetti, yep, lightdm is default
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sure. but the awesomeness of KDE are the applications, not plasma.
<mzanetti> so... no point in just installing plasma
<Cimi> I'll try it out
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's not what he asked ;-)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you have answer?
<tsdgeos> nope :D
<Cimi> I don't need apps
<Cimi> I use qtcreator, a terminal, browser
<tsdgeos> Cimi: kde-workspace "may" be enough
<tsdgeos> but not sure if the kubuntu packages are tested to be standalone so it may as well explode in your face
 * Cimi tries
<Saviq> mzanetti, any idea for dbgsym to improve http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6960323/ for backtrace? or maybe you can see something interesting there already?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you have a look, too ↑
<Cimi> Saviq, might create a carouselUtils.js
<mzanetti> In a hangout. will look in a bit
<Cimi> Saviq, with functions
<Saviq> Cimi, wasn't there one already?
<Cimi> Saviq, there's a carousel.js with functions for the carousel logic
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: dalngling pointer ?
<Cimi> Saviq, those are not required by the components, but can be as integration for the dash use case
<Cimi> *component
<mhr3> Saviq, would shell support data image uri?
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<mhr3> owwwww
<mhr3> why not?
<Saviq> mhr3, because
<Saviq> mhr3, you didn't write an image provider for it
<mhr3> i didn't write one for http either and it works :)
<Saviq> mhr3, well, this one doesn't ;)
<mhr3> :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: does this paste belong to kgunn's bug report?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it might
<mzanetti> Saviq: right edge?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, mine is flo, so demo-stuff
<Cimi> tsdgeos, mzanetti goood
<mzanetti> ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, kde works fine
<mzanetti> Cimi: what's goood?
<mzanetti> ah
<Cimi> kde/workspace
<mzanetti> sure it does
<mzanetti> :P
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> no ita kbd layout
<Cimi> ----
<Cimi> àìè
<Cimi> test
<Cimi> :D
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you should tell your friends to reduce animations
<Cimi> there is a fade in for everything
<mzanetti> Cimi: good thing is you can configure *everything*
<Cimi> mzanetti, indeed I immediately removed fade plugin
<mzanetti> and probably even more sometimes
<Cimi> mzanetti, but default experience should be less of a trip to the amusement park
<Cimi> imho
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you're welcome to join the design team :-)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that could be an exciting opportunity to do some UX :)
<didrocks> tsdgeos: FYI, on my unity8 MP, I'm actually waiting on the theme itself to test/fill the MP procedure acks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think a cool idea would be creating a plasma profile with my default settings, is it possible?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: OK
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not a plasma expert myself tbh, but i think not
<mzanetti> Cimi: not sure if there's a ui for it. but settings are in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc
<mzanetti> Cimi: also I'm not sure if this is the right channel for this topic :P
<tsdgeos> man, i need to rewrite the LVWPH
<tsdgeos> it's getting hard to understand what that millions of ifs do
<tsdgeos> i'm not even sure i need them, but..
<Saviq> didrocks, is the plan to make the switch before MWC?
<didrocks> Saviq: the theme one? Depends on when design gives the final assets I guess
<didrocks> Saviq: the switch can be quick anyway
<Saviq> didrocks, assuming everything is fine straight up, which James pung me about just now that it might not be (indicator icons again)
<didrocks> (and the theme will inherit the old one, so no risk of explosion if you call something that doesn't exist)
<didrocks> Saviq: oh, finally, you need to do some code change for indicator icons?
<Saviq> didrocks, I don't know ;)
<didrocks> ahah :)
<Saviq> didrocks, chicken'n'egg
<didrocks> they changed the inner margins
<didrocks> so I bet you will need to change something
<didrocks> or the icons will "grow"
<Saviq> we'll have to see
<didrocks> yeah, let's install the new icon theme
<didrocks> try to my change
<didrocks> and see how it looks
<Saviq> didrocks, James just said he'll upload them within the next few days, so not for MWC anyway
<didrocks> ah, yesterday it was supposed to be done for yesterday evening :/
<Cimi> how can I use units.gu inside a javascript?
<Cimi> I guess I cant
<Cimi> you have ideas apart creating an empty Item and adding JS there?
<mzanetti> Cimi: why would you need gus in JS?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I wanted to write a utils for carousel
<Cimi> might just do a qml item
<mzanetti> Cimi: perhaps you could just work with units. As in, you just use integers in js, and when you consume them in QML, you just do units.gu(jsValue)
<Cimi> I think I'll embed in an Item
<Cimi> Saviq, in any case, cardtool uses units.gu but does not import ubuntu components
<Saviq> Cimi, it works, doesn't it? ;P
<Cimi> :D
<mhr3> Saviq, are you still setting .active on the scope that's currently visible?
<olli_> Trevinho and whoever else was involved: thanks for http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/unity-spread-keyboard-filtering-14-04
<Saviq> mhr3, should indeed
<Saviq> gtg
<Trevinho> olli_: np ;)
<Trevinho> I only had to scratch an itch last sunday :D
<dednick> Saviq: you ever seen a SIGILL in libcrypto running unity8 with gdb?
<dednick> mzanetti, ^ ?
<Cimi> Saviq, on the cardtool (I'm trying to create a similar component for the carousel)
<Cimi> Saviq, there's width: 0 , height: 0, clip: true
<Cimi> Saviq, what's the purpose of this? and a fixme
<Cimi> ah I see
<dednick> Cimi: you coming in tonight?
<Cimi> it's to avoid card to be rendered, and it's the only way
<Cimi> dednick, nope, will be in tomorrow
<dednick> Cimi: not coming for drink?!
<dednick> boo
<Cimi> dednick, was actually quite sick last week, I'm reducing number of drinks anyway :)
<dednick> :
<dednick> )
<Cimi> I wasn't sick for alcohol
<Cimi> but doctor prohibited
<Cimi> dednick, think I gave my tummy too much meat in the last months :)
<Cimi> I irritated stomach, and it's not a joke
<dednick> lol. dont really want to know!
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> dednick, you still invited for mu burgers when I'm better
<Cimi> dednick, or tomorrow evening if you want to kill zombies with matthieu
<dednick> Cimi: cool. as long as you havet given up on meat alltogether
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i have a "this shouldn't be needed but doing it is not wrong" kind of fix for the header, want to see and try-test it?
<dednick> Cimi: eh. been in twice this week. don't think i can manage another trip into city this week :)
<dednick> such a strain actually having to 'go to work'
<Cimi> dednick, I'll organise a lan party  the week of the 10th march then, when matthieu is back
<dednick> Cimi: cool
<Cimi> dednick, mhr3 is invited too if he removes the birth control from his phone
<mhr3> Cimi, if you insist i'll bring my work n4, which you've unvirginized yourself :P
 * Cimi :D
<Cimi> Saviq, when I create an item that works as a tool
<Cimi> Saviq, can I use real width and height?
<Cimi> Saviq, or better to set that to 0 and use a variable like viewWidth?
<karni> mhr3: btw was it intentional to put card-background in template? that means all cards within category will have same background.
<mhr3> karni, that's default
<mhr3> results can still have different background
<mhr3> s
<karni> mhr3: I mean, the visual contains cards with different backgrounds. oh, ok
<Cimi> seb128, you know anything about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1275828
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1275828 in click (Ubuntu) "click process keeps dying and spawning again continuously" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Cimi> it's quite annoying, and I have the CPU fan throttling every 5 seconds
<seb128> no
<seb128> can you look in ps afx what process is spawning it?
<Cimi> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960649/
<seb128> Cimi, indicator-datetime
<seb128> Cimi, what version are you running? charles_ and tedg said that was supposed to be fixed (that was 10 days ago)
<Cimi> seb128, dist upgraded I believe
<seb128> Cimi, dpkg -l | grep indicator-datetime
<seb128> Cimi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-datetime/trunk.14.04/revision/301 was the fix I was thinking about (that was on the greeter)
<Cimi> seb128, 13.10.0+14.04.20140217-0ubuntu1
<seb128> k, that includes the fix
<seb128> so probably another bug
<seb128> talk to charles_ ;-)
<Cimi> seb128, let me kill the service
<Cimi> seb128, it's actually datetime service that keeps dying
<seb128> Cimi, does it segfaults?
<Saviq> dednick, that's expected
<Cimi> seb128, I suppose I have to run it with gdb to see that?
<Saviq> dednick, it's libcrypto interrogating the CPU
<Cimi> seb128, it keeps changing PID
<seb128> Cimi, yes, just "gdb -p $(pidof indicator-datetime-service)"
<Saviq> Cimi, read the FIXME? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, read it, was asking a more general question
<seb128> Cimi, if that doesn't work, "stop indicator-datetime" and run it manually
<tedg> It's probably getting respawned by Upstart
<Saviq> Cimi, CardTool is meant to be invisible, but unless it's visible the results are wrong
<tedg> is there anything in /var/crash ?
<Saviq> Cimi, so I had to actually render it, but hide it with that hack
<seb128> tedg, hey, do you plan to do a land request for https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-datetime/alarms/+merge/204420 ? want me to do it?
<Cimi> seb128, I cannot stop it that way
<seb128> Cimi, why not?
<seb128> Cimi, what user is owning the process?
<Cimi> seb128, lightdm
<seb128> k
<seb128> so it's a bug in the greeter profile
<tedg> seb128, Makes sense, but I'd check with charles_ just to ensure where it is.  I thought it was supposed to land.
<tedg> Seems there's a couple bugs in errors: https://errors.ubuntu.com/?release=Ubuntu%2014.04&package=indicator-datetime&period=month
<Cimi> seb128, or actually maybe it's the user
<Cimi> seb128, in any case, stop indicator-datetime gives me unknown instance
<Cimi> and empty then
<seb128> tedg, right, it's annoying that retracing fail that often atm
<seb128> charles_, could you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1280341 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1280341 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "indicator-datetime-service crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Medium,New]
<Cimi> tedg, nothing in var/crash
<tedg> Yeah, the second one is as a user not lightdm.
<tedg> Cimi, Hmm, anything interesting in ~/.cache/upstart/indicator-datetime.log ?
<seb128> Cimi, did you try the "sudo gdb -p $(pidof indicator-datetime-service)"?
<Cimi> tedg, it's empyu
<Cimi> tedg, no file
<tedg> That's really weird.
<seb128> Cimi, can you "ps aufx |less" and look what user it's running from there?
<seb128> look for click
<tedg> seb128, Is there someone looking at the retraces?  Do we need to convince ev to take his old job back?  ;-)
<Cimi> seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6960711/
<seb128> tedg, I pinged bdmurray yesterday and he said he would have a look, let me ask again on #ubuntu-devel
<seb128> tedg, charles_: ^ bt
<tedg> That is odd.
<tedg> What's the error?
<seb128> Cimi, can you "c" it and see if you hit a segfault?
<seb128> then bt
<Cimi> ok
<anpok> hm lookint at ApplicationManager in Unity-Mir - should appId be some kind of unique? allowing only a single application instance per application id?
<anpok> *logging
<tedg> Cimi, Did you use the clock app to set alarms?
<Cimi> no
<tedg> anpok, We use Upstart to ensure we have unique instances per appid.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hit me
<tedg> anpok, The logging of that app id running then goes to ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-$appid.log
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-hotfix-header-position/+merge/207246
<tedg> Cimi, Do you have an click packages installed?  click list ?
<Cimi> tedg, no
<Cimi> tedg, I think my laptop must have been eating vodka sauce
<greyback> tedg: is there any process that cleans up ~/.cache/upstart/ occasionally? I've 2.3MB in that dir with just 2 weeks usage.
<tedg> greyback, Yeah, logrotate does
<greyback> tedg: ah good to know
<tedg> Cimi, Mmm, your laptop has good taste.
<tedg> Logrotate only runs though on login.  Perhaps we need to make it part of a cron job as well, since on a phone you could theoretically log in for months at a time.
 * tedg assumes our software has no bugs, ever :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's no test we could write for that is there?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if there is a test i could probably fix it "correctly"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, understood
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ideally i need to sit a few days and simplify the codebase of LVWPH a bit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, later then
<tsdgeos> +1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you can't reproduce it with this (i couldn't) i'd add it to new-scopes and then see what we do nextweek (or nextweek+1)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<seb128> Cimi, did you get a bt of the segfault?
<Cimi> seb128, no
<seb128> Cimi, can you get one?
<Cimi> seb128, it segfaults immediately
<seb128> well, you had it in gdb
<Cimi> seb128, or maybe it doesn't segfault but it closes
<seb128> just to "c" and "bt"
<Cimi> seb128, with continuing, it exits normally
<Cimi> seb128, exits normally
<seb128> k
<Cimi> seb128, then respawns
<seb128> weird
<seb128> Cimi, did you play with any phone app before that started? or with alarms from the toolkit?
<Saviq> mzanetti, one more seemingly related stack: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6960818/
<karni> Saviq: so, I did the mascot shape part, but I'm having trouble converting template['card-background'] to color type
<karni> to calculate font color
<Saviq> karni, just take off of UbuntuShape.color instead
<Saviq> karni, it should be a color there
<karni> Saviq: I mean I need the Card background color
<mzanetti> Saviq: interesting... this is a different one. and actually one that makes sense
<karni> the Card is AbstractButton. that is an UbuntuShape as well?
<Saviq> karni, no, the background is
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems a bug in applicationmanager. it emits applicationAdded() but then returns 0 when being asked for that application. will look at it
<Saviq> karni, background.color
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: any hints on reproducing it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I merged new-scopes into right edge and run_on_device it
<Cimi> seb128, don't remember
<Saviq> mzanetti, every time I wanted to launch app it crashed
<seb128> Cimi, well, you need charles_, but he doesn't seem to be around atm, maybe try again later?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... hmm... I've seen that when unity8 and unity-mir were not matching
<Saviq> mzanetti, think a clean build needed?
<mzanetti> Saviq: as in unity-mir from trunk used with unity8 form right edge for example
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, all right edge
<mzanetti> hmm... I know that I've seen this every time when I reflashed the device and did a make install on a unity-mir builddir compiled with a previous image
<mzanetti> Saviq: please give it a try with clean rebuilding unity-mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity-mir is from ppa there
<Saviq> mzanetti, only thing I'm building is unity8, but will do a clean build
<mzanetti> cwayne: ping
<cwayne> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> cwayne: trying mwc-flash here
<mzanetti> 404 on the first 3 files
<cwayne> mzanetti, you have a device plugged in and powered on?
<cwayne> it's probably failing to do the adb shell getprop ro.product.device
<mzanetti> ah right... it says device not found in between the lines
<cwayne> righto, i thought i'd made it error out if that's the case, but i guess i didn't, will add today
<mzanetti> cwayne: much better :)
<mzanetti> works now
<cwayne> great :)
<mzanetti> thought having it in the bootloader would be enough for getprop
<cwayne> nope, i guess i could maybe try and do that too with fastboot getvar
<anpok> hhm shouldnt e.g. upstart-app-launch dialer-app start the application?
<anpok> maybe i broke it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, clean rebuild got rid of that issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. thanks
<Cimi> my code sucks
<mzanetti> cwayne: the tomtom app crashes here
<cwayne> mzanetti, known
<mzanetti> cwayne: hmm... seems whenever something tries to access the GPS
<cwayne> mzanetti, hmm, try adb shell restart ubuntu-location-service
<cyphase> greyback, no problem about that bad tab complete; though it hasn't happened as often recently (for some reason), i do get it relatively often :)
<Cimi> Saviq, something like that is very ugly, right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6961175/
<Saviq> Cimi, cardtool should not know about carouseltool
<Saviq> Cimi, but other than that this'll have to wait until tomorrow, I'm well past my bed time
<Cimi> Saviq, I added it to cardtool cause the calculation of card width is inside carouseltool
<Cimi> but we can chat about it tomorrow morning, early
<om26er> Saviq, i remember you said the UbuntuShape was being rewritten to do async loading, that that will result in smooth scrolling in the dash. Do you know if thats inprogress ?
<Saviq> om26er, it is being rewritten (and actually almost complete since December AFAIK), whether it will help with scrolling in dash we'll have to see
<Saviq> om26er, loicm or Kaleo should have more data on when will that land
<om26er> Saviq, ok, will ask them
<karni> Saviq: that change you asked for (toggling ubuntu shape, font colors based on background) - should this be against trunk?
<karni> or new-scopes is easier/faster?
<Saviq> karni, better against trunk, but higher standards :)
<karni> ok
<karni> Saviq: I cleaned up font colors including when in overlay, but that is only new new-scopes. However, if you prefer, I'll omit like 3 lines, and get my changes against trunk.
<karni> (overlay is not in trunk)
<greyback> cwayne: still around
<greyback> I've packages available here to fix the left edge swiping bug: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~gerboland/mwc/
<mhr3> Saviq, seen the comment from katie? no double shaped stuff :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah I did
<Saviq> mhr3, but IT'S NOT THAT EASY
<mhr3> noooooo
<mhr3> i don't want to hear that
<cwayne> greyback, absolutely
<greyback> cwayne: thanks
<cwayne> greyback, this is the n7 one right
<greyback> cwayne: both n7 & n10
<Saviq> kgunn, you duped bug #1127665
<ubot5> bug 1127665 in Unity 8 "[SIDESTAGE] Dash isn't visible when only sidestage app running " [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1127665
<Saviq> and o/
<kgunn> later
<kgunn> damn it...i actually searched before logging....
<kgunn> i'm not a good searcher
<karni> Saviq: g'night! for tomorrow: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/+merge/207278
<Saviq> karni, 93	+ font.strikeout: true ?
<karni> Saviq: oldPrice is striked out on designs
<karni> on visuals, I mean
<Saviq> karni, ah, you did some of that, k
<Saviq> karni, not used, but hey...
<karni> it's black, and striked out/through
<karni> :)
<karni> Saviq: that ff990000 is red color of price attribute
<greyback> cwayne: I'm hitting eod, would you mind emailing me if you find any issues or not. I'll try to land it if not
<karni> in case you wonder.
<Saviq> karni, why ff?
<karni> Saviq: so it's opaque
<karni> AARRGGBB
<Saviq> karni, isn't that default?
<cwayne> greyback, it works
<Saviq> karni, it has nothing to do with the opacity prop
<karni> Saviq: maybe it is. maybe, so I guess it doesn't hurt? :)
<cwayne> sorry, just finished testing it
<Saviq> karni, raises eyebrows ;)
<cwayne> it works quite well ont he n7 at least, i still need to try n10 greyback
<karni> Saviq: well, it has to do with the color. well.. ok, next time I'll avoid it.
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, we generally only add AA if it's != ff
<Saviq> karni, template && template["card-background"] !== undefined
<greyback> cwayne: /me gives tired yay - thank you :)
<Saviq> karni, template doesn't necessarily need the default defined
<Saviq> karni, components["background"] is more important
<karni> ah
<karni> my bad
<Saviq> karni, generally, just make it a prop
<Saviq> karni, and pass from card
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, from background.visible
<Saviq> karni, background.color in CardHeader is reaching out of scope
<karni> Saviq: background.visible could be a color?
<Saviq> karni, should be a prop again
<Saviq> karni, no, visible is bool
<cwayne> greyback, no, thank you :)
<karni> ack. Saviq, can you please leave a comment (or just paste this convo), I'll get to it in the morning. super tired.
<cwayne> that's a huuuge fix
<Saviq> karni, k
<karni> Saviq: appreciated! :)
<Saviq> karni, I'll actually fix it up and merge, since it's there, I'd like to get it in people's hands tomorrow
<karni> Saviq: I didn't mean to cause you more work in the evening
<Saviq> karni, you didn't, you did it all :)
<karni> I'm just falling asleep here
<karni> Saviq: ok man, thanks so much
<karni> It's owned by unity-team
<cwayne> greyback, seems to work well on n10 as well
<greyback> cwayne: oh goodie
<greyback> cwayne: if you discover anything bad, please mail. I'll be back for a little in ~4 hours
 * greyback out
<mhr3> robru, tested, looks good, pls publish once the script realizes it actually built :)
 * mhr3 out
<robru> mhr3, sure
<kgunn> gonna run, bbiab
<anpok> tedg: i have some more questions on starting..
<tedg> anpok, Cool, what's up?
<anpok> I currently work on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1240400
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1240400 in mir (Ubuntu) "dialer-app crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock()" [Critical,In progress]
<anpok> in the bug case dialer-app was started from cli withoug upstart.. just /usr/bin/dialer-app --desktop_file_hint..
<anpok> and on incoming call through url-dispatcher i think a second instance of dialer-app is started again
<anpok> i got unity-mir not to crash on that case
<anpok> but still it misbehaves
<tedg> Yeah, you really shouldn't launch an app like that.  It won't work for very long.
<tedg> Mir should start blocking apps launched like that.
<tedg> Which might be part of the problem
<tedg> Yeah, "Could not create application instance" that's Mir rejecting the app.
<anpok> yeah with that the issue would go away
<anpok> right now .. it starts the second instance. and does not allow to start it since there is already one running
<anpok> but it manages to open the mir session anyhow
<anpok> so there is another buffer on screen
<tedg> Why can't the app be started with Upstart?
<anpok> but the already running dialer takes the phone call..
<anpok> sure it can
<anpok> I thought I could still support that "legacy"
<anpok> of apps started on the cli
<anpok> without upstart
<anpok> i mean
<tedg> No, we're not supporting that.
<anpok> so it is safe to assume that an app-id is always unique
<tedg> Uhm, for click yes.  Legacy apps that don't use Upstart for single instance will have multiple connections for that appid.
<anpok> ah
<tedg> That's nothing on the phone today, but in the convergence cases those can come up.
<anpok> ok then the changes I did were reasonable
<tedg> They'll still have an upstart instance for each running, but the instance ID for that instance has a timestamp as part of its instance ID.
<anpok> ok.. the code I am working on only has an app-id
<anpok> or receives triggers that only contain an app-id
<anpok> so the stopping of a second instance can easily teardown the first instance
<tedg> Hmm, okay.  In the legacy case you'd want to be able to close the instances independently.
<anpok> there is probably an upstart-api for that?
<tedg> Hmm, I think the UAL API only allows for shutting down a full AppID.
 * tedg looks
<tedg> Hmm, yeah.
<anpok> hm right now unity-mir registers some callbacks
<tedg> So you're saying we need a way to break apart the instances in the API.
<anpok> hm and somehow gets the appid from that
<tedg> Yup, those callbacks tell when an app starts, etc.
<anpok> hm I thought something like .. also getting the PID
<anpok> but instance id should do the same trick I guess
<anpok> o_O there is no api right now
<anpok> for that..
<tedg> Yes, there isn't.
<tedg> But frankly, we don't have a convergence case really working anywhere :-)
<tedg> But we should not loose that work item.
<tedg> kgunn, Are you guys going to have a "convergence" blueprint for this upcoming UDS?
<tedg> I think I have a few work items on it :-)
<kgunn> tedg: technically we already do....and granted not the most gardened blueprint...but if you've got "stuff" feel free to dump here
<kgunn> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1404-mir-converged
<kgunn> or here
<kgunn> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1404-unity-ui-windowmanager
<kgunn> that way they don't get lost
<kgunn> and we'll do the good old cleanup when we go to plan 14.10
<kgunn> and i'll be sure to carry them over
<tedg> Yeah, I can do that.
<tedg> We're not talking 14.10 in a few weeks, right?
<tedg> It's still 14.04
<anpok> ok then i would leave it as is - crash fixed - but no support for multiple instances
<kgunn> tedg: yes...
<kgunn> we're 14.04 all the way thru the 04 :)
<tedg> Heh, to the 4!
<kgunn> tedg: you'll notice a couple of things i've dumped in there as placeholders as well...
<cwayne> kgunn, do you know if greyback's unity-mir sidestage fixes made it into the archive or ppa?
<cwayne> the ones here: https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~gerboland/mwc/
<kgunn> cwayne: which specifically... ?
<kgunn> ah
<kgunn> checking...
<cwayne> i never saw an MR, just tested the debs directly, so didn't know where to look
<kgunn> yeah he's not MP
<kgunn> ing
<kgunn> he's just pushing to the n7 unity-mir branch
<kgunn> checking...
<kgunn> cwayne: i'm gonna say he did not put those into the branch...i'm gonna guess he probably wanted you to test ?
<kgunn> or i can
<kgunn> once tested he'll probably merge the code
<cwayne> kgunn, i tested, it was just bad timing cus it was right at his eod :)
<kgunn> plus he'll be back on irc in about 2 hours or so
<cwayne> kgunn, it seems to work well on n7 and n10 btw
<cwayne> ah right, he mentioned that, i completely forgot
<cwayne> i'll wait for that then :)
<kgunn> cwayne: ok great...we can ambush him
<kgunn> :)
<cwayne> after using the new unity heavily for like 3 days, the old one seems so.... inadequate
<Saviq> cwayne, glad yo read that :)
<cwayne> Saviq, :)
<kgunn> mterry: you still around ?
<mterry> kgunn, yup
<kgunn> hey...so i hadn't looked yet at details...but it seems https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-mir/alpha-greeter/+merge/204069
<kgunn> is conflicting
<kgunn> needs a rebase
<mterry> kgunn, I could believe it.  Let me check
<kgunn> mterry: thanks....i got it in a silo right now to land...so, if you're not leaving super quick...
<kgunn> only if its easy...
<mterry> kgunn, it's easy.  Fixed, but just confirming still builds nice and all
<kgunn> cool
 * mterry wants to enforce a programming law that #includes be alpha-sorted
<mterry> kgunn, updated
<mterry> kgunn, I am about to run, anything else?
 * mterry runs
<unstable> When I disconnect my external monitor, and reconnect it. Sometimes windows 'disappear'. So right now I have 4 gnome-terminal windows that I can see when I hold alt+tab, though if I select them.. they don't appear.
<unstable> How can I fix this and get it to stop happening?
<unstable> Also, I have a specific window layout each time I setup my computer in the morning. I have chrome/sublime/hipchat/4 terminal windows, all in a specific layout.. how can I get that layout to be 'setup' fast, without manually dragging? The control/alt/num key pad stuff doesn't fit my use case, since I allocate screen space differently.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-20
<cwayne> greyback, ping!
<greyback> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> greyback, hey, did you want more testing on those unity-mir fixes, or are they pushed?
<greyback> cwayne: since I didn't get a mail from you, I pushed the code and have kicked off a build
<greyback> should land in about 20-25 mins
<cwayne> greyback, awesome, thanks!
<greyback> cwayne: again, thanks for making sure it was ok
<cwayne> greyback, np, so this is in the ppa right? not in the archive that is
<greyback> cwayne: yeah the demo-stuff ppa.
<cwayne> perfect
<Longfellow> is there an easy walk thru on how to create a shortcut on unity for a program compiled from source?
<Longfellow> anyone in here?
<RAOF> Lots of people.
<RAOF> Longfellow: You're after a .desktop file; install alacarte and it will help you create one.
<RAOF> Longfellow: Does your desktop file point to the right thing? Also, this is probably more an #ubuntu question (as it's support)
<Longfellow> yeah i was in #ubuntu and no one responded to my question and saw this channel and thought i'd give it a shot
<karni> o/
<karni> Saviq_: hrm. I see the changes showed up when I dist-upgraded the image, but the branch is not merged. Have you worked on it elsewhere? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/+merge/207282
<Saviq> karni, nope, it's not merged anywhere??
<karni> Saviq: hrm. I guess someone set the card colors in the Apps scope, that could have confused me
<Saviq> karni, probably yeah :)
<karni> Saviq: no stress! :)
<karni> Saviq: ok, I'll work on it then
<Saviq> karni, ok thanks, I started, but it quickly became a little more than I wanted to bite yesterday
<karni> Saviq: any diff you want to send over, or you just started?
<Saviq> karni, nah, not really
<karni> Saviq: yeah, took me a while yesterday (while doing other stuff in the mean time). I thought it'd be a smaller task.
<karni> okay, I got it then.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which bug/feature/thing should i target next?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1127665
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1127665 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[SIDESTAGE] Dash isn't visible when only sidestage app running " [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1213034 is related to, too
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1213034 in Unity 8 "Can't dismiss keyboard by tapping outside of search entry" [High,Opinion]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't see how those two are related
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, if there's no dash behind sidestage-only app, dismissing it would be weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it's there, dismissing it just means you go back to the dash
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm still sleepy, but i don't get it :D
<tsdgeos> one is "dash should be besible when there's not main stage app"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure, they don't really require one another
<tsdgeos> other is "i want do dismiss dash search by clicking somewhere out of the dash search"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ooopf
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wrong bug?
<tsdgeos> maybe?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1129290
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1129290 in Unity 8 "[SIDESTAGE] can't dismiss the sidestage through grab when only sidestage app is running " [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> that's better ;D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry ;)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> those are more related
<tsdgeos> i'm a bit scared that this is a bit harder than the usual bug and will at least need fixes in some non-unity8 layer
<tsdgeos> but having a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, if you see it too complex, let me know
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+bug/1258286
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1258286 in nss (Ubuntu Trusty) "CAcert should not be trusted by default" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't think we can do the first one without ¿heavy? architectural changes. The Shell needs to be on top so it can catch left edge, right edge, but then if it is on top *and* we show the Dash, the Dash will be on top of the sidestage app, no?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which means, we need to make the Dash an app :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, or clip it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that'd be the only "quick" way I can think of
<tsdgeos> hmmmm, ok
<tsdgeos> can try to see if that works
<mzanetti> Saviq: intersting... a bit sad tho too..
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, seems they tried to bite too big a cake
<Saviq> mzanetti, or maybe that model is just incompatible with a trusted CA
<Saviq> mhr3, hey, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1282249
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282249 in Unity 8 "After the first preview, actions gets unresponsive" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> mhr3, what should I react to when you're replacing the preview? modelReset?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah, btw... I played around with the MWC image for a while yesterday: Previews have a bunch of issues. Are they known of should I report them?
<Saviq> mzanetti, depends on the issue ;)
<mzanetti> dark overlay at bottom missing
<mzanetti> app preview's screenshots not scrollable horzontally
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1281995
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281995 in Unity 8 "Previews should have headers and "back" buttons at the top, and no "see through" at the bottom" [Medium,Triaged]
<mzanetti> app preview's author name missing in header
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1281709
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281709 in Unity 8 "Preview with gallery widget and multiple images: image is cut off" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<mhr3> Saviq, no, i do remove all + insert
<Saviq> mhr3, so what do I react to?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that I don't know about, please file against unity-scope-click
<mzanetti> ack
<mhr3> Saviq, i don't see why it wouldn't work
<mzanetti> but for the rest it looks freakin awesome. Good job on the new scopes everyone!
<Saviq> mhr3, it's not that
<Saviq> mhr3, we're triggering a "please wait" layer
<Saviq> mhr3, on action activation
<mzanetti> (which btw confuses the shit out of mzanetti)
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mhr3, and that needs to go away when the preview gets replaced
<Saviq> mhr3, this was a way to avoid people tapping on the same action repeatedly
<mzanetti> Saviq: here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1282460
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282460 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Wrong header in app previews" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks, tweaked the title and description slightly
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't this stuff use the Preview code I wrote any more?
<mzanetti> Saviq: there should be an AppHeader.qml ready to be used
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, it's completely redone
<mzanetti> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, ciao
<Saviq> Cimi, o/
<mhr3> Saviq, ah, i see
<Cimi> Saviq, remember the paste of yesterday?
<Saviq> Cimi, my log does
<mhr3> Saviq, what if i gave you a new prop which would be "actionBeginProcessed"
<mhr3> Being*
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, that would work
<Cimi> Saviq, when you have time to give me feedback
<Cimi> :)
<Saviq> Cimi, btw, when you start with "something like that is ugly, right?" don't expect me to contradict you much ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm not expecting :)
<Cimi> Saviq, if I were sure I wouldn't ask
<Cimi> I don't know how to do it smartly, that's all
<Saviq> Cimi, just combine CardTool and CarouselTool, no need for two separate components
<Saviq> Cimi, otherwise looks fine
<Cimi> Saviq, you told me you didn't want to have cardtool to switch category
<Saviq> Cimi, better than having CardTool and CarouselTool separate
<Saviq> Cimi, and I slept on it ;)
<Cimi> hah
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you get anywhere with the crash investigation?
<mzanetti> Saviq: not really far... stack traces indicate its something in mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't hesitate to include them guys
<mzanetti> Saviq: what I noticed too: when unlocking the screen, it hangs for about 2 secs
<mzanetti> which makes swiping away the greeter quite nasty
<mzanetti> anyone already on that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, didn't see that before
<mzanetti> Saviq: I only see that with the complete mwc image (including sample data etc). didn't notice that before when I manually installed the ppas and branches
<Saviq> mzanetti, might be that something gets refreshed
<karni> Saviq: I have a question. How do you work on stuff that you want to test with new-scopes, but are intended to be merged to trunk? do you force new scopes and just work on the trunk branch? or do some rebasing-shenanigans?
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually its worse: drag the greeter half away and release it so that it snaps back. on the last pixel it hangs already, printing this to the logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964506
<mzanetti> so yeah. it seems to recreate all the scopes stuff when the greeter is locked. and because we only lock it after waking up (instead of before going to sleep) we notice the hanging when turning it on
<Saviq> mzanetti, that would mean that if you wait for a few seconds after powering up, it'd be fine again, which it isn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think the scopes refresh their data when unlocking
<Saviq> mhr3, comment ↑?
<Saviq> mzanetti, or actually yeah, both happens, really
<mzanetti> Saviq: same if you have one app open and drag it a bit from left to right and back
<mzanetti> it stutters, printing the same scope messages
<mhr3> Saviq, no, they don't refresh
<mhr3> Saviq, i see that i'm setting loaded to false as soon as the preview realizes that it will be replaced
<mhr3> should i be doing that?
<Saviq> mhr3, think it's fine
<mhr3> Saviq, there will be a delay between that and it removing and adding new widgets though
<Saviq> mhr3, that's fine, we can put the activity indicator on then
<mhr3> comes back to the activity indicator
<mhr3> Saviq, your tiny patch was broken btw
<mhr3> the one that added it back
<Saviq> mhr3, it was incomplete, yeah
<mhr3> it was never displayed when the preview was loading
<mhr3> because of the fadeIn thing
<Saviq> mhr3, does click scope report loaded=true yet?
<mhr3> Saviq, no.. c++ lambda madness in there
<mhr3> tvoss will check :)
<Saviq> mhr3, so no activity indicator yet anyway
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> Saviq, columns? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, tweaking one other thing first
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe we can rename cardtool into something else
<Saviq> Cimi, no, leave it
<Saviq> Cimi, it's all about cards
<Saviq> karni, I usually merge new-scopes, then shelve the new changes, uncommit, unshelve, commit
 * karni parses
<karni> gotcha
<mhr3> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/processing-actions/+merge/207384
<Saviq> mhr3, see, newlines in init list good!
<mhr3> Saviq, btw did rosie ping you yesterday? she said that pretty much everything card-related is using too large font
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but implementing the whole ruleset is not trivial, still hope to get it in, though
<mhr3> ok
<Saviq> mhr3, top-ack, or do we want to check that it works first? ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, tests say it does :P
<Saviq> mhr3, I like it how we got away from libunity(-core) and things can actually happen now ;D
<mhr3> all hail my awesome unit tests! :)
<mhr3> not even scopes-api has so good end-to-end testing
<mhr3> which is sad really :P
<Saviq> ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the clipping seems to work
<tsdgeos> i only need to make sure i don't break everything
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, awesome
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm taking we still want disabled (and a bit opaque) when the sidesstage is shown?
<tsdgeos> s/opaque/transparent
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, darkened and disabled, tapping on it should bring the dash in I think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as should dragging the sidestage away
<tsdgeos> so tapping on dash "minimizes" the sidestage?
<tsdgeos> ok, can try
<Saviq> tsdgeos, FYI small addition bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/revision/660
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> there's one thing i wanted to do yesterday
<Saviq> mhr3, so where do I set the number of columns on?
<tsdgeos> and i forgot
<tsdgeos> the pageheader mousearea should be an abstractbutton
<tsdgeos> so we get the haptic ZZZZZZ when clicking on it
<mhr3> Saviq, the preview stack, has widgetColumnCount prop
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah so we only get it on AbstractButton do we?!
<mhr3> or the preview model itself, since you don't care about the stack these days yet
<tsdgeos> Saviq: think so yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, ^^ there, reason for using AB instead of MouseArea ;P
<Saviq> mhr3, I wonder if it should be higher, though...
<tsdgeos> or we need to add the HapticsEffect
<tsdgeos> ourselves
<Saviq> mhr3, like it's fairly static, and it'd be better if the previewModel knew it already before it's created?
<tsdgeos> will try to get that done in a sec (AB thing)
<mhr3> Saviq, the model is created empty, so doesn't matter much
<mzanetti> Saviq: heh
<mzanetti> speaking of the haptics effect. Am I the only one that thinks it is waaaay to strong?
<Saviq> it is ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, also, shouldn't orientation affect it? doesn't seem that static to me
<Saviq> mhr3, I mean it spans all preview stacks/models
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> mhr3, so either I store it somewhere and bind to all the preview stacks/models, or you do
<mhr3> then again previewstack is owned by qml and is therefore detached from everything else
<Saviq> mhr3, mhm
<Saviq> mhr3, ok
<Cimi> do you know a search string that returns me 4-5 elements?
<Cimi> always getting 8 :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-haptic-back/+merge/207390
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just push to new-scopes
<Saviq> (next time)
<tsdgeos> ok
<karni> Saviq: how can I force new-scopes when I run from unity8 trunk? UNITY_FORCE_NEW_SCOPES=1 ./builddir/tools/unity-scope-tool doesn't work.
<Cimi> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964688/
<Saviq> karni, you can't "really" force new scopes (i.e. you can't have Cards)
<Saviq> karni, so only try* in trunk makes sense
<Saviq> test*/try*
<karni> oh ok..
<karni> thank you
<Saviq> Cimi, MP please
<karni> Cimi: in CardCarousel.qml, you remove CardTool { id: cardTool ..}, and in line 25,26 reference cardTool.*
<mhr3> hmm, should remove the FORCE flag now
<Cimi> karni, the item cardTool is passed to DashRenderers
<Cimi> karni, line 208 of that diff
<karni> Cimi: I don't know the detail, but I guess what I said is not a problem then.
<Cimi> karni, it is instantiated in genericscopeview
<Cimi> karni, and sent in a different way
<Cimi> works
<Cimi> thanks though
<karni> I see
<mhr3> Saviq, quickie https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/no-force-new-scopes/+merge/207398
<mhr3> karni, fyi ^
 * karni looks
<karni> mhr3: ack
<Saviq> mhr3, wanna check it out http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964770/ ?
<mhr3> Saviq, should work on desktop, right?
<Saviq> mhr3, yup
<mhr3> if i stretch the window
<Saviq> mhr3, works with scopes here
<mhr3> Saviq, in that case +1 :)
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm seeing odd crashes with scope-tool, not sure if it's just me
<mhr3> Saviq, maybe cause i don't have demo ppa's uitk?
<mhr3> Saviq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6964780/ shortly after startup and things showing up
<Saviq> mhr3, or thumbnailer
<Saviq> mhr3, actually album art fetcher
<Saviq> mhr3, the threaded thing didn't get merged yet
<mhr3> Saviq, no, shouldn't be, i didn't enable those scopes
<mhr3> got just scopes in my envvar
<Saviq> mhr3, I only saw that trace with the music scope before
<mhr3> but it doesn't have the actual albumart code
<mhr3> those traces did
<mhr3> Saviq, i've actually seen it yesterday when playing with the activity indicator in previews
<mhr3> and your code is doing something similar
<mhr3> cause the previewModel can be null
<karni> Saviq: I have to admit it's a bit of pain to work on trunk for Card background features. there's only tryCardTool in trunk, and all tryCard*stuff is in new-scopes.
<karni> wait.. I did merge, I should rebuild
<Saviq> karni, huh?
<Saviq> karni, tryCard is there in trunk
<Saviq> karni, I tested your changes on trunk yesterday
<karni> oh, it is
<karni> Saviq: that's all I needed ;) thanks..
<mhr3> Saviq, eeeh, nevermind, it was the albumart thing, my env wasn't what  i expected :/
<Saviq> mhr3, oof
<Saviq> mhr3, columns pushed
<mhr3> yey!
<mhr3> Saviq, so, can we merge the albumart fix?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<Saviq> weren't you reviewing that?
<tsdgeos> don't remember :D
<tsdgeos> url?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/unity8/threadfix/+merge/206948
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i only complained about it
<tsdgeos> that probably counts as reviweing
<mhr3> heh
<mhr3> it does :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, indeed! ;D
<Saviq> mhr3, so, activity.visible: !loaded && !processingAction ?
<Saviq> or no
<Saviq> well, yes
<Saviq> !(loaded || processingAction)
<Saviq> no!
<Saviq> loaded && !processingAction
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i'll review
<mhr3> Saviq, well... you can't interact with the preview when processingAction == true, and you want to know that it's being reloaded, so i'd just base it off loaded
<Saviq> mhr3, "can't interact" - that's the thing
<Saviq> mhr3, we need to prevent the interaction
<Saviq> mhr3, and ideally show the user that it's busy
<mhr3> performing the action should be fast enough, getting the new preview is what will take longer
<mhr3> Saviq, so i'd say don't overcomplicate it
<tsdgeos> there's something that's breaking the logging
<Saviq> mhr3, "should be"
<tsdgeos> and i get all the stuff in a single line :-S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scopes ↑↑
<Saviq> mhr3, scopes log errors with no \n
<Saviq> and/or warnings
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but why would that mess with console.log ?
<tsdgeos> i.e. i'm getting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because console.log prints at the end of a line with no \n
<tsdgeos> stagesOuterContainer.x 2129.573974609375stages.x 915.4135131835938stagesOuterContainer.x 2129.141357421875
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure then
<mhr3> qWarning needs \n?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe your terminal got confused
<Saviq> mhr3, no
<mhr3> if so then whoops :)
<tsdgeos> might be
<mhr3> when no whoops
<mhr3> s/when/then/
<Saviq> mhr3, so, action means a road trip to the scope
<Saviq> mhr3, don't you think that might take long enough that the activity indicator should kick in?
<Saviq> mhr3, maybe after 50ms or so?
<mhr3> Saviq, i'd maybe start desaturing the buttons, wouldn't show the indicator
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that change we're doing in the art thing
<Saviq> mhr3, and something we can do *now*? ;P
<tsdgeos> we're blocking the thread
<mhr3> Saviq, heh :)
<mhr3> Saviq, wasn't qml making that thing easy? :P
<tsdgeos> but that's ok
<Saviq> mhr3, weren't we supposed to work off of designs? :P
<tsdgeos> since we're doing QQmlImageProviderBase::ForceAsynchronousImageLoading so it should be a different thread than the main one
<mhr3> Saviq, no dash designers, we do the design now ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> i honestly don't see why this would change anything
<tsdgeos> since we change from blocking in non main thread
<tsdgeos> to blocking in a thread that is not the not the main thread D:
<Saviq> mhr3, ↑ explain
<tsdgeos> but if you guys says it fixes it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's not about blocking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's about crashing
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it was spinning the loop of that thread
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure i know
 * Saviq shuts up
<mhr3> tsdgeos, which meant is started processing other events in that thread etc, and that could obviously horribly break something
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i don't see why, since that thread is ad-hoc for image loading, i don't see why it would go wrong
<tsdgeos> but if it fixes it, it fixxes it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we still eventually going to rip that up of unity8 or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, definitely
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well, you know it's just a bad idea to keep respinning the mainloop
<Saviq> greyback, hey, alive yet?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: but that is *not* the mainloop in there
<tsdgeos> it's a separate thread for image loading
<tsdgeos> so you're not respinning the mainloop
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but there is *a* mainloop processing events for that thread
<mhr3> which might be requests for another image
<mhr3> maybe it could break some implicit ordering of things, and qt didn't handle that
<greyback> Saviq: yes yes
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok
<Saviq> greyback, could you mark the bugs as Fix Committed for those that we have fixed for mwc? like https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1281199 I believe?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281199 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Can only pull launcher out in landscape from top left on flo mwc image" [Critical,In progress]
<greyback> Saviq: yep, just am pulling updates to confirm
<Saviq> greyback, ok great
<Saviq> thanks
<karni> Saviq: I suppose that's ready for new-scopes, still needs tests for trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/+merge/207282
<Saviq> karni, awesome, thaks
<karni> Addressed your review comments
<karni> :)
<Saviq> karni, don't put internal properties on root objects in a component
<karni> hrm
<Saviq> karni, remember that root component's props are basically its API
<karni> right..
<Saviq> karni, we  usually put those somewhere lower down the hierarchy
<Saviq> karni, or sometimes in a separate QtObject { id: priv }
<karni> Saviq: you mean these should have been aliases? not sure how can I bind from Card without putting properties at CardHeader root
<Saviq> karni, CardHeader they need to be there
<Saviq> karni, but not in Card.qml
<karni> oh
<karni> now I understand.
<Saviq> karni, one more thing: no mascot shape when summary and art is mapped, as we're putting those on a default, white background
<karni> Saviq: for instance, inOverlay - making readonly is good, or should I hide it anyway?
<Saviq> karni, if no user of Card needs access to it, hide it
<karni> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, awesome, can you include Mir folks in the crash investigation?
<Saviq> karni, so basically property bool useMascotShape: background.visible
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm just merging the right-edge unity-mir branch with trunk, seeing that ricmm fixed something in there related to crashing apps. will make sure it still happens with that, and then forward things to the Mir people
<karni> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok awesome,
<Saviq> karni, so you probably don't even need the useMascotShape prop anywhere in card.qml, just bind CardHeader.useMascotShape directly to background.visible
<karni> Saviq: just did that :)
<Saviq> karni, and maybe s/useMascotShape/shapeMascot/
<karni> Saviq: fontcolor, I think I need. for the summary. make it readonly would suffice?
<karni> or hide in QtObject ?
<Saviq> karni, just put it on the Label
<Saviq> karni, same with the functions
<karni> ok :D
<Saviq> karni, you put them on the root object, which means they're accessible to Card users, which they shouldn't be
<Saviq> karni, just hide them in Label { id: summary }
<karni> yep. thanks Saviq
<Saviq> karni, and then bind for CardHeader
<Saviq> karni, we're not breaking overlay are we:?
<karni> yes, gotcha
<Saviq> karni, we don't want summary to be white if overlay is enabled
<karni> good catch :|
<karni> I'll make sure that works.
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems its fixed by now
<mzanetti> it behaves somewhat odd still, but doesn't crash any more
 * mzanetti pushes the merged branch to the mwc image
<karni> Saviq: I'm confident I'm not breaking overlay (summary is now grey even when overlay enabled), but I'm having trouble testing card-background: "color:///#112233" -- has JSON spec changed?
<karni> do I need to make it card-background: { "type": "color", sth: "#aarrggbb" }?
<karni> mhr3: ↑
<mhr3> karni, do you have unity-plugin-scopes from yesterdya?
<karni> I am up to date. I'm working on trunk, using tryCard
<mhr3> oh.. trycard.. that isn't going through the plugin
<karni> mhr3: I assume it's in the archive
<mhr3> so saviq will know
<karni> oh
<karni> qml/Dash/Card.qml:48:41: QML QQuickImage: Protocol "color" is unknown
<karni> maybe it's because this doesn't go through the plugin
<mhr3> karni, probably, use the object instead
<mhr3> {"type": "color", "elements": ["#fooo"]}
<karni> mhr3: JSON spec doesn't say how to define color using an object. oh.. "elements", very intuitive ;D
<karni> mhr3: thanks!!
<karni> Not complaining, but not working well either. Can't see the background change.
<tsdgeos> greyback: there is a bug in sidestage in which if i start an app and hide it before it is really shown, then the side stage autoshows, but is black, you aware of that?
<karni> not complaining - in the logs, I mean
<greyback> tsdgeos: you start MS or SS app?
<tsdgeos> greyback: SS
<tsdgeos> greyback: be on dash, start notes, swipe sidestage away when it appears before notes actually renders anything, SS autoreapers when notes is ready to draw, but all i have is a black rectangle
<karni> ignore what I just said. that was horizontal card.
<greyback> tsdgeos: logging a bug about it wouldn't hurt. TBH if you swipe away an app before it's fully shown, everything gets confused
<tsdgeos> greyback: hmmm, ok, is there a way i can know that the app isn't really there yet? because i'm adding a "press outside SS minimizes SS if there's no MS", and maybe i can disable it if the SS app is not really there yet to minimize this effect
<mhr3> saviq, click has a branch that fixes the preview loading
<greyback> tsdgeos: you could listen to ApplicationManager.onFocusedApplicationIdChanged (or maybe ApplicationManager.onFocusedRequested) - a focus change by Mir is only way you can tell if app has actually appeared
<tsdgeos> :/
<karni> Saviq: FYI still no tests, but addressed all comments. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/themeing-font-and-mascot/+merge/207282
<karni> Saviq: do we hope to decrease font size in Cards? I had to take back that 0.5 instead of 1 gu spacing, because the mascot didn't align left with the summary properly and, while the text did fit the Cards better, mascot and summary where not aligned. so, either we decrease Card font sizes (so that stuff looks better), or decrease the spacing/margins in Card.qml
<karni> s/hope/plan :P
<Saviq> karni, I was actually wanting to ask you, if you still had time
<karni> whitespace (Failed) - could tell me where it fails :P
<karni> Saviq: hit me
<Saviq> karni, to try and get as much of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n880Fih5KyGPcoP5chidnHDG_8TxXUgSuij7f4rHpuk/edit?pli=1#heading=h.5uwk9y3j0hso in as possible
<Saviq> karni, one thing I'm not sure of is whether this is meant to be static in a category or not
<Saviq> i.e. based on mapping or content
 * karni nods
<karni> Saviq: I'll try to ask katie
<Saviq> karni, katie's not with us as of today :/
<Saviq> karni, try with rosie
<karni> as of today?
<karni> still on IRC lol
<karni> too bad..
<karni> ok
<karni> If only rosie was on IRC. I think it's not her "thang"
<Saviq> karni, no, she's "rosie" :)
<Saviq> karni, but I think we can assume it's meant to be per-category, not per-card
<karni> Saviq: Should I defer the theming branch tests for later and focus on font sizes now?
<Saviq> karni, yeah
<karni> yes, I'd say the same
<Saviq> karni, so into CardTool, then
<karni> Saviq: ok. going for font work, and static per category
 * karni nod
<karni> I know she's rosie, she's just on on IRC.
<karni> or not in #canonical at least
<Saviq> karni, ok, I misunderstood "thang" ;)
<karni> I meant, not her thing ^^
<karni> oh hahahah
<karni> yeah, I just read what I wrote. you could have misunderstood that easily :)
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<karni> pstolowski: so, we got response from victor. Want me to reply? basically, we want small cards and question is - if we can get the grooveshark in music scope in the image today
<pstolowski> karni, ok, I'll MP my branch. I think it should be reviewed quickly, but whether it lands on the image today is not up to me
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, hmm, one last thing: I don't think we should have mascot shaped in overlay either
<Saviq> karni, as that results in shape-in-shape again
<mhr3> karni, pstolowski, should be fine to land today
<karni> mhr3: nice
<karni> Saviq: good pointe about shape in shape
<karni> will fix
<Saviq> karni, thanks
<Saviq> karni, other than that - looks great!
<karni> \o/
 * Saviq looks at code now ;D
<karni> HAHAHAH
<Saviq> karni, 8	+ readonly property bool inOverlay: template["overlay"] === true is still on root Card object - move down please :)
<Saviq> karni, it's only used in CardHeader by now, so again - no need for that prop outside of it?
<karni> yes, no need. I guess I cleaned up stuff on the way, should have moved it.
<karni> moving now
<Saviq> karni, i.e. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965233/
<Saviq> karni, that, and no shape in overlay, and I'm merging into new-scopes
<karni> Saviq: ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have time to play a bit with  lp:~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-show-dash-app-running  ? I think it works ok-ish (i.e. not worse than what we had that seems a bit broken imho) but a second set of eyes never hurts
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<tsdgeos> ok, lunch!
<karni> Saviq: pushed single commit to that MP
<karni> wait.. did I remove that line or not xD
<karni> le'sigh. fixed ;)
<kgunn> mzanetti: Saviq read scrollback...do the mir guys need to hop on something ?
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah, still not completely fixed.
<Saviq> kgunn, mzanetti, crash not triggered any more, though, right?
<Saviq> so lower prio
<mzanetti> Saviq: still happens :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<mzanetti> Saviq: it recovers if you don't touch the device for 2 secs after an app crashes
<mzanetti> Saviq: but if you do something that requires updating the screenshot in those 2 secs it'll still crash
<mzanetti> so its a bit better than before, but still happening
<mzanetti> kgunn: ^
<kgunn> is this phone or screen shotting in general ?
<mzanetti> kgunn: phone
<kgunn> mzanetti: there a bug ? may as well get someone looking
<dandrader> greyback, tada, a simple fix for that side stage bug that doesn't touch anything else: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/sideStage_lp1281088_take2/+merge/207430
<mzanetti> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1281728
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281728 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 random freeze on demo image" [Critical,In progress]
<greyback> dandrader: will look now. What else you at? Polishing animations?
<Saviq> karni, no need to call getFontColor() twice, just bind summary.color?
<dandrader> greyback, polishing those stage animaitons causes a mild maddening, hence the simple fix. :) but yeah, I could tackle them now
<Saviq> summary.font.color I mean
<greyback> dandrader: well I just don't want to clash with your work. I can focus on other things and leave the polish to you
<karni> Saviq: pushed. with summary.color, though.
<karni> I beleive it's the same thing?
<dandrader> greyback, what are you working on
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, summary.color is correct
<mzanetti> kgunn: who would be right Mir guy to help me out here?
<karni> Saviq: phew. done then.
<kgunn> mzanetti: wanna join #ubuntu-mir
<greyback> dandrader: atm I am testing the side stage and getting familiar with its code again. But I can leave it to you if you want, there's other bits to do
<Saviq> karni, CardHeader.inOverlay should be false by default, no?
<greyback> dandrader: one tip I'll give you though: I suspect takes Mir >1 frame to react to an order from unity8. E.g. if unity8 asks mir to hide a surface, it may not happen in that frame, so you need to factor that in
<karni> Saviq: it's always set from Card.qml, but should you consider that better default - just pushed it.
<Saviq> karni, it's used outside of Card, too
<karni> Saviq: you're right. in case it wasn't set.
<Saviq> karni, we're using it in previews, too
<karni> ah, ack
<karni> so yeah, fixed. thanks for your comments :)
<Saviq> let's hope that's all ;D
<karni> haha
<dandrader> greyback, yeah, I was working on waiting a bit  (on the screenshot <-> live surface swap) until taking further actions, such as starting a drag,  because of that.
<dandrader> greyback, solves issues but the complexity grows, so it was tricky to refactor into something manageable
<greyback> dandrader: I know
<dandrader> greyback, well, I spent the whole week fiddling with the side stage code, so I'm pretty familiar with all its glory by now.
<greyback> dandrader: keep at it then. I'll do other bits
<mhr3> saviq, how about doing this now? the limitation no longer applies http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965323/
<Saviq> mhr3, we still need something to do opacity=0 I believe
<dandrader> greyback, ok
<Saviq> mhr3, will add that when I do the activity indicator / processingAction soon
<mhr3> saviq, maybe, it looks ok without it thought
<mhr3> saviq, and it's pretty clever it pre-fetches the next preview
<mhr3> i was like whaaaat :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ;D
<greyback> dandrader: ok, confirm that fixes bug 1281088 <- the transition between the 2 apps isn't smooth
<ubot5> bug 1281088 in Unity 8 "From Gallery, open Camera. A blank Side-stage appears on top" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281088
<Saviq> mhr3, it shouldn't, actually ;)
<mhr3> lol
<Saviq> mhr3, unless you move it
<Saviq> mhr3, it has cacheBuffer: 0, so delegates outside of view should not be loaded
<dandrader> greyback, didn't get it. you expected that fix to also make the transition between apps smooth?
<mhr3> saviq, i had a console.log there and it was fetching two when opening preview
<mhr3> anyway, /me food
<greyback> dandrader: so in gallery, I tap camera. Gallery slides to the right, white rectangle scales to fill screen (camera placeholder). But then white rectangle removed, revealing gallery app. Few frames later, camera app appears.
<dandrader> greyback, right
<greyback> dandrader: so what white rectangle needs to stay on screen longer
<dandrader> greyback, sure, but that's a whole different issue
<greyback> dandrader: ok, just pointing it out :)
<greyback> dandrader: I'm gonna merge that into new-scopes now
<dandrader> greyback, ok. be back in a bit
<karni> Saviq: you mind if I surface component["foo"]'s as top level properties in Card? I just think that working with 'price' and 'title' is so much more convenient than writing compoent['price/title/etc'] each time
<karni> that, or QtObject { id: priv } :)
<karni> Saviq: I meant in CardTool
<Saviq> karni, not top-level
<Saviq> karni, somewhere down - fine
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, don't bother with prices yet
<Saviq> karni, we need to redo it anyway
<karni> plus, template, not component
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, just take title, subtitle, summary into account
 * karni nod
<MacSlow> There's a build-dependency glitch with unity8 on jenkins. My builds fail because pbuilder-satisfydepends cannot resolve some libunity-mir packages... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6965379 Has anybody else seen this yet?
<Saviq> MacSlow, huh, libmirserver12 is soo old
<Saviq> MacSlow, which job?
<MacSlow> Saviq, http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/2356/
<Saviq> MacSlow, triggered without the local repo http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/2361/console
<Saviq> MacSlow, let's see how that goes
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... fingers crossed
<Saviq> karni, fwiw qml/Dash/Card.qml: bad whitespace in line 143
<Saviq> karni, it does say which
<karni> Saviq: make test tells you which line?
<Saviq> karni, yes
<Saviq> karni, it should
<karni> That line looks legit to me, Saviq o_O
<Saviq> karni, leading space/tabs?
<karni> maybe a tab crept in, and not visible
<karni> I suck with vi :P
<karni> Saviq: replaced whitespace with spaces, bzr diff tells me nothing changed
<Saviq> karni, leave it ;)
<karni> ack
<Saviq> greyback, are you fixing bugs or only finding new ones? ;D
<karni> haha
<karni> hi cwayne
<greyback> Saviq: both!
<Saviq> cwayne, o/
 * Saviq is always scared when people wave straight when I join the channel :D
<karni> cwayne: btw - the work that I said I was involved in didn't even land. so, stuff will look better. I saw icons already there, so they only need to get card background color right ;)
<karni> Saviq: hahah
<greyback> dandrader|afk: can you give this a quick look https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/sidestage-fix-sidestage-popping-out
<Saviq> karni, cwayne, they need assets... we just removed the shape-in-shape when on background, just to see that they have square icons there ;D
<karni> Saviq: ideally, I guess, these icons should have transparent background. but as long as it matches card background, we'll be fine ;D
<Saviq> karni, it won't ;)
<karni> :O
<karni> karni says not good x)
<Saviq> karni, espeically when there will be gradients ;)
<Saviq> karni, but there should be assets for all of that
<Saviq> mhr3, did you guys ask for assets (icons) for scopes scope?
<karni> we needz transparent backgrounds
<mhr3> saviq, yea, it's being fixed as we speak
<karni> yeah.. gradien't won't work well
<karni> I mean, the square icon on a gradient :P
<mhr3> s/fixed/collected/
<Saviq> mhr3, awesome
<karni> mhr3: sweet
<karni> Saviq: XS is small, XXS is x-small ?
<Saviq> mhr3, we just merged no-shape-when-background and light-font on dark background
<mhr3> yey!
<karni> \o/
<Saviq> karni, yes, go one level up with everything, we seem to have failed to agree on those names...
<Saviq> which is kind of weird since we got them from design folk in the first place ;P
<karni> ack. yes, that's what I thought from the beginnig. these fint sizees in the doc didn't make much sense to me.
<Saviq> xnox, hey, is it ubuntu-settings-components missing something in debian/control or unity8 in its depends http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-settings-components-team/ubuntu-settings-components/trunk/view/head:/debian/control ?
<Saviq> xnox, I'm getting qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components:armhf : Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components-assets:armhf (= 0.1+14.04.20131217-0ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<cwayne> Saviq, karni cool,t hanks!
<xnox> seb128: See Saviq ^
<seb128> xnox, why me?
<xnox> seb128: i don't deal with ubuntu-settings-components =) aren't you?
<seb128> xnox, not really, but I can have a look I guess
<seb128> xnox, I deal with ubuntu-system-settings
<Saviq> xnox, seb128, FIGHT!
<seb128> lol
<Saviq> xnox, seb128, I can do it, just need to know what ;D
<seb128> Saviq, when do you get that error?
 * xnox sees no mud or oil pits around.
<karni> Saviq: hrm. titleLabel is already "small", subtitleLabel is already "x-small". only weights need adjusting?
<Saviq> karni, potentially, yes
<karni> ack
<Saviq> seb128, trying to x-build unity8
<seb128> Saviq, where?
<xnox> Saviq: are you installing from proposed, and armhf build didn't finish/publish yet? (cause i386 builds arch:all and would finish earlier typically)
<Saviq> seb128, in sbuild
<xnox> Saviq: well pastebin the full log....
<seb128> Saviq, what xnox said, feels like archs mismatch, i386 done but armhf not yet
<xnox> Saviq: the most cryptic message is usually not the cause ;-)
<Saviq> xnox, seb128, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965470/
<Saviq> xnox, seb128, no, -assets is Arch: all I think
<Saviq> and it's trying to get :armhf
<Saviq> yeah
<seb128> Saviq, right, but it tries to get the exact same version
<seb128> Saviq, if i386 built first you get an -asset newer than your armhf binary
<Saviq> seb128, they're both from December...
<seb128> Saviq, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components:armhf : Depends: qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components-assets:armhf (= 0.1+14.04.20131217-0ubuntu1)
<xnox> seb128: he is cross-compiling without -proposed, thus there shouldn't be any arch-scew.
<seb128> right
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, :armhf
<Saviq> seb128, there is no -assets:armhf
<seb128> cross compilation issue
<seb128> xnox, it's for you :p
<xnox> Saviq: seb128: it could be that -assets don't declare Multi-arch:foreign and thus it treis to install assets:armhf instead of assets:all
<karni> Saviq: Regular - DemiBold, Medium - Normal, Light - Light
<Saviq> I DID PING HIM FIRST DIDN'T I!?!?!? ;D
<Saviq> karni, no
<karni> Saviq: does that make sense? mapping to..
<Saviq> Regular == Normal, Medium == DemiBold, Light == Light
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, he tried to sneak out!
<dandrader> greyback, looking at it now -> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/sidestage-fix-sidestage-popping-out
<xnox> seb128: yeah sorry about hat.
<karni> Saviq: ack
<greyback> dandrader: ta
<seb128> Saviq, but what he said, is the asset using "Multi-arch:foreign"
 * seb128 checks
<Saviq> no it's not
<xnox> Saviq: let me rebuild components-setting-assets locally here and check if that helps.
<seb128> that's the issue
<karni> Saviq: god.. title weight depends on whether there's overflow to second line. that sounds like per-card behavior, but cards looking differently in same category.. that'd be weird. would it not?
<Saviq> karni, it would
<Saviq> karni, disregard that, assume always wrap
<Saviq> karni, and comment on spec
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, we might need a "how many title lines are available"
 * karni nod
<Saviq> karni, as a configuration option
<Saviq> fginther`, hey, think we should drop the local repo from -ci jobs yet?
<Saviq> xnox, seb128, pfft! https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-settings-components/xcompile/+merge/207442
<Saviq> ah, 5 minutes ago ;p;
<dandrader> greyback, looks good. works fine
<greyback> dandrader: cool, please land?
<dandrader> greyback, ?
<greyback> dandrader: could you please push it to new-scopes?
<dandrader> greyback, sure
<greyback> thanks
<cwayne> oooh stuffs getting pushed what is it
<karni> Saviq: well.. that was less then expected. I went through font sizes and weights, and that's basically it heh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965516/
<Saviq> karni, lol really :D
<karni> Saviq: unless you want me to look into "Padding between text baselines", though I initially got no idea how to approach that
<karni> Saviq: yes xD
<Saviq> karni, good, merging
<karni> Saviq: ok, leaving it with you then.
<Saviq> karni, no, I don't even understand the deal with baselines, so ;)
<Saviq> karni, well, there's anchors.baseline
<Saviq> karni, and baselineOffset
<Saviq> karni, so it's relatively easy to do
<karni> hrm
<karni> I can try
<xnox> Saviq: well i'm hoping landing robots will build that for me on armhf such that i can test it =)
<Saviq> xnox, it works
<Saviq> xnox, xbuilt here
<Saviq> seb128, where test plan for system settings?
<seb128> Saviq, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings
<Saviq> seb128, care to add in https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdC05a2ZQSmgwU2NFYnJQOE9qMDRYa3c&usp=drive_web#gid=1 ?
<seb128> Saviq, the fix from xnox?
<seb128> oh, that table
<seb128> Saviq, sure
<Saviq> seb128, no, links to your test plans / checklists
<seb128> Saviq, done
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<Saviq> seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Ubuntu-Settings-Components https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Ubuntu-Settings-Components see if that suits you please
<seb128> Saviq, +1
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<Saviq> seb128, as core dev, care to +1 https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/ubuntu-settings-components/xcompile/+merge/207442 please?
<xnox> Saviq: i am coredev.... why would that need any acking?
<seb128> Saviq, done
<seb128> xnox, peer review
<Saviq> xnox, process
<xnox> Saviq: i can just dput into the archive =)
<Saviq> xnox, sure you can ;)
<xnox> seb128: "peer review" -> "seb says i trust any xnox change re-crosscompile metadata" ?! =))))
<seb128> lol
<karni> Saviq: regarding font *sizes* - didn't you mention to mhr3 today everything was too large regarding font sizes in Cards? I mean.. Call subtitles in Scopes scope look like "Canonical...", literally all, which looks a bit meh.
<seb128> Saviq, I +1 it but I can't change the status
<Saviq> seb128, nw, will just land it
<seb128> k
<mhr3> karni, yes, rosie yesterday said that everything is too big
<mhr3> karni, in cards, in previews... everywhere
<karni> is xx-small defined?
<karni> the constant, I mean.
<karni> Saviq: re what mhr3 just said - can I be of help? the fact that souce matches design doc doesn't mean it looks right :|
<karni> *source :D
<Saviq> karni, mhr3, they couldn't agree on font sizes, so I'm sorry, but no, we won't be defining a new font size before it shows up in the SDK
<karni> ack
<Saviq> there is no xx-small font in the sdk, so we can't use it
<karni> Saviq: you want me to talk to sdk team?
<Saviq> karni, we did already, there was a font thread
<Saviq> of which nothing came out
<karni> do they even have an IRC channel ;D
<Saviq> so no, not this week
<karni> Saviq: I see :/
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, #sdk on canonical
<Cimi> Saviq, I think there's a bug in cardtool tests
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, works fine, two things: still can't dismiss by grabbing, and dash scales down, which I don't think should happen
<Cimi> Saviq, function updateAreas unset layoutArea.text
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: yeah i know about the grabbing, and i did like more the scale down than without
<tsdgeos_> helps understanding it's not going to work if you click on the button
<tsdgeos_> together with the opacity
<Cimi> Saviq, which is needed by layoutSelector onSelectedIndexChanged
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, I think it should be darkened, not transparented, btw
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, that should be enough to suggest it's unavailable
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, obviously the flickering of app screenshots doesn't help, but :/
<tsdgeos_> yeah
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: ok, i'll try to do that
<tsdgeos_> and work on the grabbing
<tsdgeos_> which honestly not sure makes sense since you can just click
<tsdgeos_> but oh well
<Saviq> Cimi, it wouldn't work at all if that was the case
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, sure, but the handle is there, so...
<Saviq> Cimi, onSelectedIndexChanged replaces layoutArea.text
<Cimi> Saviq, but uses it
<Saviq> sil2100, icanhassilo for row 50 please?
<Cimi> Saviq, var current = JSON.parse(layoutArea.text);
<Cimi> so JSON will parse empty string and complain, failing my test
<fginther`> Saviq, ack, I'll work on that today for the unity8 stack
<Saviq> fginther`, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: sure ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, as long as element is selected, it won't reset to empty
<Saviq> Cimi, so if you need a new item in the layout selector, put it there
<sil2100> Saviq: assigned!
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks!
<Saviq> karni, there is no such thing as template["subtitle"]
<Saviq> karni, components["subtitle"] you wanted
<karni> OUCH :/
<karni> Saviq: correct. also, I just learned on #sdk there's xx-small, trying it now
<mhr3> saviq, karni, can't we at least lower the sizes of things that can be lowered?
<Saviq> karni, is there?
<Saviq> karni, ah maybe it was XXL before
<karni> yes. and stuff looks ridiculously small.
<karni> let me show you
<mhr3> the running apps font size was using correct size, so clearly there must be some support
<karni> Saviq: mhr3: http://ubuntuone.com/3z1RKtWhK9blHpfrxeqdqw
<karni> is this better?
<karni> note that Card title is smaller - so it's also smaller on Apps screen (app titles)
<Saviq> sil2100, hum, it says silo ready landing-016, but the sheet for that is empty?
<Saviq> karni, yikes ;?
<mhr3> karni, how about screenshot from the phone?
<karni> been a while I tried ./run-on-device, will try
<mhr3> karni, just change the qml in /usr/share/unity8 :)
<karni> or that
<karni> heh ;] sure
<Saviq> karni, won't work with mwc image, not enough space
<karni> ack
 * Saviq really needs to employ click chroots to cross-build and push to device...
<karni> np, will push the file manually
<sil2100> Saviq: let me see
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes.carousel-dinamic-fallback/+merge/207451
<sil2100> Saviq: hmmmm
<sil2100> Saviq: bug bug, let me see why it can't do the assignment
<sil2100> Saviq: hah, found the bug
<tsdgeos_> dandrader: i'm working on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-show-dash-app-running/+merge/207446 (you said you wanted to sync with me, right?)
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: yeah darkening works nice too
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, yeah, just skimmed through that branch
<dandrader> tsdgeos_, shoudn't clash with my stuff
<tsdgeos_> nice
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, good
<sil2100> Saviq: fixed ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks for noticing!
<Saviq> sil2100, difficult to not notice :D
<Saviq> Cimi, can you look at why greeter selects phone wallpaper on tablet?
<MacSlow> Saviq, without the local archive everything in the build failed... http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/2361/console
<Saviq> MacSlow, ugh
<Cimi> Saviq, damn I don't have nexus 10 here
<Saviq> MacSlow, let me fix
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll have a look though in the code
<MacSlow> Saviq, the build before... with the archive worked fine... except for the libunity-mir dependency not being met.
<Saviq> Cimi, you should be able to find out on desktop, too (IIRC use a wrong value for your own wallpaper)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, my fault, should've removed the hook
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, kicked again
<MacSlow> Saviq, all hooks or just the "mbs_archive" one?
<Saviq> MacSlow, mbs
<dandrader> mzanetti, are those the unity8 crashes you're experiencing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6965783/
<dandrader> ?
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<mzanetti> dandrader: no. But I've seen this too. I think rebooting helps in this case
<Saviq> dandrader, that's different, hwc gets confused, I think a restart should help (or a reboot)
<dandrader> hmm, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, pretty!
<karni> mhr3: had to mwc-reflash my device, stuff broke.
<karni> will try in a sec
<mhr3> karni, once you have it, just show it to rosie
<mhr3> she'll know if it's ok
 * karni nod
<greyback> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/launcher-greeter-reenable <- mind a quick look, it's a one liner
<mzanetti> greyback: this breaks authentication
<mzanetti> greyback: if the greeter is password-protected, you can bypass it with the launcher this way
<dandrader> greyback, one lines but pretty non-obvious
<dandrader> liner*
<mzanetti> greyback: from the top of my head, without trying it, I'd say "greeter.shown" needs to be replaced with "greeter.locked"
<dandrader> greyback, so you found yourself a reviewer! :) /me moves along
<greyback> mzanetti: good point, hadn't thought of that
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I test it?
<Cimi> Saviq, on the desktop
<Saviq> Cimi, IIRC change your wallpaper to a broken one in dconf-editor
<Saviq> Cimi, or hack the code so it doesn't read from gsettings
<Saviq> or from accountservice, for that matter
<Saviq> Cimi, GreeterContent.qml:43
<Saviq> Cimi, probably easiest
<Cimi> Saviq, changes for me °_°
<Saviq> Cimi, hmm :/
<karni> what now.. phablet-screenshot doesn't work?
<Cimi> Saviq, I put greetercontent bg to default bg
<Cimi> Saviq, and shell.qml I fixed backgroundGsettings
<Cimi> Saviq, when I change dimensions, the bg changes for me
<Saviq> cwayne, are you storing background for the guest user in accountservice by any chance?
<Cimi> Saviq, I believe then that on the tablet it might be the *gsettings* bg stored that is broken
<cwayne> Saviq, we're doing a dbus call to set it there, ya
<Saviq> cwayne, for guest user, too?
<cwayne> for the greeter you mean?
<cwayne> well, we're leaving the guest user as default
<Saviq> cwayne, right
<Saviq> cwayne, somehow we're getting the wrong background for the guest user
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: so added the sidestage handle thing, it was pretty easy actually, so if you can give a final test, i'll commit to new-scopes (and i'll need a new bug to squash)
<Saviq> cwayne, it's using the phone one instead of the tablet one
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, will do
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, next one for you would be https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1281995
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281995 in Unity 8 "Previews should have headers and "back" buttons at the top, and no "see through" at the bottom" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, for now go for "$scopename preview" in the header
<tsdgeos_> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, you might want to strip trailing "s" from $scopename
<tsdgeos_> brrrr
<tsdgeos_> ok will see
<Saviq> sil2100, can you reconfigure silo 16 please
<Saviq> mzanetti, could you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/sidestage-threshold/+merge/207260
<Saviq> cwayne, I *think* you're setting the guest background, too, which you should just not set at all
<Saviq> cwayne, can you give me the dbus command for setting it?
<karni> Saviq: mhr3: You've got mail. As far as I'm concerned, we have lots of space, and we'd have friggin tiny fonts, hardly readable.
<karni> But hey, I'm not a designer ;D
<cwayne> Saviq, i'm not setting the guest one
<Saviq> grr
<Saviq> cwayne, can you get me the dbus command? I want to see if it ends up there somehow
<cwayne> dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User${uid_string} org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetBackgroundFile string:/custom/usr/share/backgrounds/$user.png
<Saviq> cwayne, mterry, just noticed, btw, that on creation the correct background isn't loaded (the default is used)
<Saviq> s/creation/startup/
<greyback> mzanetti: slightly embarrassing question: how do I get up a password on the greeter?
<mterry> Saviq, curious.  You mean you boot up the device and see the wrong background?
<mzanetti> greyback: I think launching it with -p or -k should do the trick
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, the default is shown instead of the "George Constanza" one
<Saviq> mterry, (on the MWC image, that is)
<greyback> mzanetti: launching unity8 with those switches?
<mzanetti> greyback: yep
<greyback> mzanetti: ok thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: well, no
<mzanetti> greyback: ./run has those
<Saviq> mterry, what's more, if you "log in" with the guest user and lock again, you're back to the greeter for the first user, but with default background
<cwayne> greyback, hey, is there supposed to be an update in demo-stuff for the blank sidestage thing? i'm not seeing any updates still
<mterry> Saviq, does it ever correct itself?  You say "on startup" like other times it does work
<mzanetti> greyback: what it does is to LD_LIBRARY_PATH stuff
<greyback> mzanetti: understood
<mzanetti> greyback: I think run_on_device knows that too
<mterry> Saviq, this is tablet?  I'm seeing correct behavior on phone
<greyback> cwayne: haven't kicked off a rebuild yet, but will do so now
<Saviq> mterry, yes, tablet (you get multiple users on phone?)
<mterry> Saviq, no, was just confirming that the background worked on boot
<mterry> (on phone)
<mterry> Saviq, I see.  So on startup, wrong background, but if you switch users, it starts working
<Saviq> mterry, yes
<mterry> Saviq, I can look at that today
<Cimi> Saviq, here
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, so we have the previewrating widget, for input
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, how shall I name the rating/review for display?
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, I'm wondering if I named the rating widget incorrectly
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, and should have been PreviewRatingReviewInput
<Cimi> against PrevireRatingReviewDisplay
<Saviq> mterry, while you're at it, see why/whether http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/revision/671 was needed/correct
<Cimi> or we have PreviewReviews etc
 * Saviq is confused with all the bgs
<Cimi> feedback is appreciated from json authors, or from Saviq
<Saviq> Cimi, it's only a name ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, deal with it
<Saviq> Cimi, FWIW, I don't like PRRI
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll call PreviewCimi then, it's only as name
<mterry> Saviq, on first blush, I don't like that change
<Cimi> when you give a 5 star review the widget is called PreviewCimi, for 1-star reviews PreviewTsdgeos
<mhr3> karni, in apps it looks smaller than the design
<Saviq> mterry, it helps ;)
<mhr3> karni, do we have something in between the current and your screenshots?
<Saviq> mterry, I think what happens is that background settles on phone before the view is resized
 * Cimi daily rain affects mental sanity
<mhr3> karni, well.. camera shots :)
<karni> mhr3: no, mine was 1 step lower
<karni> :S
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: the UX document says PreviewRatingReviewInput and PrevireRatingReviewDisplay, i'd go with that unless the json is wildly different
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, Cimi, let's not do "RatingReview", Rating or Review is enough
<mterry> Saviq, I'm sure it does, hopefully it wasn't made willy nilly  ;)  But ideally shell.background should be the definitive background always
<karni> mhr3: I agree Apps scope has larger titles in desicns
<karni> design visual
<mhr3> sigh
<Saviq> mterry, well, it does settle on phone (I _think_ the "check if image from gsettings is correct" thing gets confused and overwrites the defaultBackground binding)
<karni> We don't, but I think we *should* have something in between those sizes
<tsdgeos_> greyback: so with my new "show dash when only SS is shown", it happens that the running apps icon doesn't get updated correctly, any idea how i can fix that?
<mzanetti> Saviq: re https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/sidestage-threshold/+merge/207260
<mzanetti> I thought there should be a sidestage on N7?
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, Review or Rating
<Saviq> mzanetti, in landscape
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, I'd say rating
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: Rating
<Saviq> mzanetti, 1920/18
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, I'll rename current to RatingInput
<Saviq> mzanetti, we just changed GU on N7
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, and add Display
<mzanetti> Saviq: does it autorotate?
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<mzanetti> phew :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's locked on landscape
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah ;)
<karni> mhr3: lol, what a dirty, dirty thought. we have fontScale to scale fonts down in Carousel. we could scale these up in grid x)))
<karni> like, 1.4 heheheh
<Saviq> mzanetti, it'll be a ride with shell rotation and sidestage going on/off/on/off/on/off
<mhr3> karni, just don't tell Saviq ;)
<Saviq> karni, DON'T
<karni> buahahahahah
<karni> Saviq: I wouldn't do that ;)
<greyback> tsdgeos_: see Dash/Apps/RunningApplicationGrid - there's the updateScreenshots signal there, if you can fire that the icons will grab a screenshot
<tsdgeos_> greyback: ok, tx
<karni> in any case. small is to big, x-small is to small.
<mhr3> karni, try (small + x-small) / 2 :)
<Saviq> karni, top hint: phablet-screenshot foo.png
<karni> hahahah you know that's not how it works ;D
<karni> Saviq: what's what I did. black screenshots, bro :/
<Saviq> karni, N4?
<karni> yes
<karni> this used to work before
<Saviq> karni, also, you forgot to take off the foil of your screen ;)
<Saviq> karni, worked for me yesterday, not sure what's what, then :/
<karni> Saviq: lol. it's solely dev device, sits on my desk. so, yeah xD
<Cimi> greyback, I need to set up that famous tomboy note
<Cimi> (hah)
<greyback> Cimi: :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, free karma https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/previews.PreviewRatingInput_rename/+merge/207476
<Saviq> didrocks, can you reconfigure silo 16 please (row 50)
<Saviq> mzanetti, doubts about the threshold still?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no daubts, but the checklist requires me to run it on the N10. still trying to turn it on (battery drained)
<Saviq> mzanetti, pfft
<mzanetti> :D
<sil2100> Saviq: reconfig still needed?
<Saviq> sil2100, yes please
<Saviq> pstolowski, what's the deal with bug #1281602 ?
<ubot5> bug 1281602 in unity-scope-mediascanner (Ubuntu) "When searching videoaggregator scope, local videos are shown at the bottom" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1281602
<karni> Saviq: I think the background luminosity 0.7 treshold for font color switch is not ideal, I may tweak that tomorrow.
<Saviq> pstolowski, not unity8 but unity-scopes-shell, if anything
<Saviq> karni, sure, let's see
<sil2100> Saviq: doing
<Saviq> sil2100, thank you
<Saviq> sil2100, btw, ogra dput'ed -session into the silo, will the whole silo get copied over on merge?
<Saviq> sil2100, or should it be added to "additional source packages to land"?
<sil2100> Into that silo?
<sil2100> Saviq: you need to mention it in the additional source packages to land
<sil2100> And I need to reconfigure it then ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: tell me once you do that and I'll reconfigure again
<Saviq> sil2100, sorry, never done that before :)
<Saviq> sil2100, done
<Saviq> karni, you didn't have the auto-switch on your phone
<Saviq> karni, it's white for weather channel
<sil2100> Saviq: no problem, reconfiguring :)
<Saviq> karni, it looks fine
<karni> Saviq: saw my last screenshot in the thread? grey font on orange groveshark is.. so-so.
<sil2100> uuuuh, bug!
<karni> oh right
<karni> d'oh xD thanks Saviq !
<Saviq> karni, it's white on grooveshark, too :)
<karni> perfect
<karni> Saviq: yeah, I didn't have the switch on my phone, my bad
<mhr3> karni, i was just checking the L, but for the twc blue i'm getting L = 0.274
<mhr3> karni, so why is it grey?
<karni> mhr3: you looking at the pics I sent?
<mhr3> karni, yea
<karni> mhr3: I didn't have the switch on my phone, the code wasn't there
<karni> Saviq just said it's white on TWC blue :)
<mhr3> oh... you should have said that
<Saviq> mhr3, it's fine, twc and grooveshark is white
<Saviq> mhr3, he did
<karni> mhr3: I just posted another e-mail to that thread ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, refresh your inbox ;)
<mhr3> ok, so just me being blind
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, hmm I can't pull the sidestage in after dismissing it
<karni> no, my bad, mhr3 :) I sent it later.
<mhr3> ok
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: oh, do you have to be able of doing that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, yeah, and I actually am, if I dismiss with tap - only not when dismissed with handle
<tsdgeos_> i see
<tsdgeos_> ok, i'll check that
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, I think it's only missing the clip, 'cause dash goes dark
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, but app doesn't come in
<tsdgeos_> may be
<mhr3> karni, what size are the category headers using?
<karni> mhr3: honestly, dunno. just joined my teams SU.
 * mhr3 digs
<Saviq> MacSlow, AAARRGHHH, the hooks are not propagated to downstream jobs, you'll have to wait for fginther` to fix the jobs...
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... just saw it too...
<Saviq> MacSlow, your qmltests segfaulted, though...
<MacSlow> Saviq, odd... it did not two builds ago today
<Saviq> MacSlow, maybe a one-time issue
<MacSlow> Saviq, I can't reproduce these failures locally
<Saviq> MacSlow, the usual
<Saviq> sil2100, uh oh, reconfigure failed?
<sil2100> Saviq: yes... looking into that ;/
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm out of ideas what else I could to avoid this.
<Saviq> MacSlow, leave it for now
<Saviq> MacSlow, let's wait for the jobs to be reconfigured and for MWC to be past us
<sil2100> Saviq: phew, works now
<Saviq> sil2100, oh good
<fginther`> Saviq, is this beyond the change to remove the local archive?
<Saviq> fginther`, not sure what you mean? we want to drop the local archive, since nothing interesting is getting built there...
<fginther`> Saviq, right, I just want to make sure the isn't another change needed
<Saviq> fginther`, not that I know of, no
<Saviq> fginther`, we can drop notify-osd from the packages
<fginther`> Saviq, ack, I'm working on that now
<fginther`> ah
<fginther`> right
<Saviq> fginther`, so dropping local repo and the hook for it, and the test_packages notify-osd
<karni> hehe. < jounih> karni: yeah after applying your files, hold on, we're doing some testing. We may need to increase the actual font sizes in the SDK
<cwayne> wooo!
<cwayne> no more blank sidestage
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, for rating display
<Cimi> tsdgeos_, listview or repeater?
<Cimi> and/or flickable
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: depends, is the rating model finite or technically infinite?
<Cimi> who knoes
<Cimi> *knows
<Cimi> mhr3, Saviq ^
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... your branch failed in jenkins with this: Use of uninitialized value $json in concatenation (.) or string at debian/scopes-recommends-generator line 17.
<Saviq> Cimi, technically infinite
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: let's go with a list then
<Saviq> Cimi, in theory you'll be able to press "see more" and load more reviews from the server
<Cimi> Saviq, but how shall we pick up the reviews to display?
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, we won't
<Saviq> Cimi, the remote side will
<Cimi> we hope users won't review our apps :D
<Saviq> Cimi, no, we'll only get the first few
<Saviq> Cimi, and have a see more button that will load a few more at a time
<Cimi> Saviq, so repeater is fine then?
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd say yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, ↑
<tsdgeos_> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, if the user loads 500 reviews (manually clicking 100 times on the button or so)
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think we should optimize for that use case ;)
<mhr3> saviq, karni, there's something weird, the category headers use fontSize: medium, and that is smaller than when using small in cards
<karni> huh
<mhr3> or well.. similar at least
<Saviq> mhr3, the differences are quite small there
<karni> I need to run now :/ mhr3, feel free to leave msgs on IRC, I'll get back to you guys tom. morning, k?
<karni> Saviq: Can we get back to font size fixes tom. morning? I need to run now :(
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... your branch failed in jenkins with this: Use of uninitialized value $json in concatenation (.) or string at debian/scopes-recommends-generator line 17.
<Saviq> karni, sure
<mzanetti> do you know what that is?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know what that is, not why it happened
<karni> Saviq: good stuff today :) have a good evening! o/
<Saviq> sil2100, did you manage to reconfigure our silo?
 * mzanetti triggers a rebuild... all the other passed
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean the threshold one?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, where https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-trusty/1221/console ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just see x failing here
<greyback> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/launcher-greeter-reenable makes more sense to you now? I tested it with locked greeter and it prevents launcher appearing, as it should
<mzanetti> greyback: haven't tested it, but are you sure it still shows up on the phone now even if there is password protection?
<mzanetti> greyback: I believe greeter should never be locked in that case, but better testing it
<greyback> mzanetti: this is for tablet anyway
<mzanetti> so this is not merged to trunk?
<Saviq> kgunn, mzanetti, is anyone looking into the crash on mir side?
<mzanetti> Saviq: alf
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok great, thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: nope, since your code will eventually replace the trunk, it's just enough to fix the bug for mwc IMO
<mzanetti> greyback: well, I would merge trunk before proposing my branch to merge. so it would end up there too.
<mzanetti> greyback: in any case. it looks good to me from what I know. haven't tested it
<greyback> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: approved
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: JFI: uninstalling apport works around the crash
<Saviq> mzanetti, HUH
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah got it
<mzanetti> seems apport tracing the crashing app delays some threads in mir so that the shell doesn't get the "appRemoved()" in time
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, understood
<mzanetti> and might request a screenshot for it
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should be looking on SIGSEGV for it
<tsdgeos_> anyoen
<Saviq> ME ME ME
<tsdgeos_> has an idea of why the tablet is shutting me down?
<tsdgeos_> Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed by remote host.
<tsdgeos_> Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed.
<tsdgeos_> makes debugging kind of hard
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, "shuttting you down"?
<tsdgeos_> kicks me out of ssh
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, mtp?
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, should only happen once you connect
<tsdgeos_> happens randomly
<tsdgeos_> makes my life miserable
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, mtp kicks in and restarts adb
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, :/
<Saviq> mhr3, wanna check that out http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966317/ for preview activity indicator?
<Saviq> mhr3, apps still stuck at !loaded for me
<mhr3> saviq, not landed yet
<tsdgeos_> and now mir being stupid again
<tsdgeos_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<boost::system::system_error> >'
<tsdgeos_> i don't care mate
<Saviq> mhr3, kind of tricky to verify the multiple-preview issue
<mhr3> saviq, what do you mean by multiple preview issue?
<Saviq> mhr3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1282249
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282249 in Unity 8 "After the first preview, actions gets unresponsive" [Critical,Triaged]
<mhr3> ah
<mhr3> saviq, btw | pastebin -f diff ;)
<mhr3> *pastebinit
<Cimi> Saviq, mhr3 there's something wrong
<Saviq> mhr3, never worked for me
<Cimi> Saviq, mhr3 rating display accepts half star rating
<Cimi> but when you do a review, you can not set half star
<cwayne> greyback, trying out the sidestage fix, working out well so far!
<Saviq> Cimi, mhr3, right, we don't do average ratings this way, do we?
<Cimi> half star rating in the json makes sense only if it's the average of all views
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds like it can be dropped
<Cimi> Saviq, I think we're showing all reviews here
<Cimi> like, one by one
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<mhr3> i'm ok to drop
<mzanetti> tsdgeos_: fwiw, when we had the adb disconnect issue on the N10 in the beginning, sshing in through WiFi worked around that quite well
<greyback> cwayne: let us know if other things break it, I find it unlikely everything is perfect
<Cimi> Saviq, mhr3 I already have code for this, so I can leave it
<cwayne> greyback, nothing is perfect :)
<Cimi> Saviq, the rating branch supported half icons
<cwayne> greyback, for example, launching a sidestage app still launches the mainstage app as well
<greyback> cwayne: how'd you do that?
<tsdgeos_> mzanetti: ok, tx
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: i'm having quite pproblems on getting the thing back dragged in, what you are dragging is not the sidestage handle but something else (twoo many things in this right edge)
<Saviq> cwayne, not launches
<Saviq> cwayne, focuses
<Saviq> cwayne, that's per design
<cwayne> greyback, agh, trying to reproduce, and i cant get the launcher to come up
<Saviq> cwayne, if you have *any* main stage app
<Saviq> cwayne, it will be brought back whenever you focus any side stage one
<cwayne> oh
<cwayne> ok then
<Saviq> cwayne, which might change with the whole side stage/right edge rework
<Saviq> cwayne, and especially with tsdgeos_'s branch, which actually shows the dash when you only have a side stage app
<cwayne> ooooh
 * Saviq finds it difficult to type "unit"... y types itself at the end
<cwayne> is that gonna be in for mwc?
<cwayne> Saviq, i do the same exact thing, lol
<Saviq> cwayne, should land today even, maybe
<Saviq> cwayne, was one last issue to fix
<mhr3> saviq, hmm general qml question - you're setting the Previews.Preview instance id to "preview", but that thing is inside a delagate, so there will be multiple of those, what is that id really pointing to?
<Saviq> mhr3, in the scope of the current delegate it's pointing to that delegate
<Saviq> mhr3, outside of it should be undefined
<mhr3> aaah, right all of it is inside the delegate
<mhr3> nevermind then
<Saviq> mhr3, or maybe it might point at the delegate component, but I wouldn't bet on it ;)
<Saviq> as pointing at a component... STOOPID
<mhr3> saviq, anyway, i'm not sure about waiting for loaded to be true before showing the preview, that completely defeats the purpose of earlypreviews (which we don't have yet :P)
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, you didn't say that
<Saviq> mhr3, so you think we should just show it empty, with the activity indicator
<Saviq> mhr3, and fade in the individual widgets?
<Saviq> until loaded, at which point we hide the indicator and disable the mouse area
<mhr3> i'm not sure we need the fade in tbh
<Saviq> mhr3, we do
<mhr3> the images are fading in anyway
<Saviq> mhr3, but other widgets aren't
<mhr3> and text doesn't really have to fade in
<Saviq> mhr3, we can see
<Saviq> mhr3, so no fade in for now
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966424/
<mhr3> see ^^, nice :)
 * Saviq might have been using -f patch before...
<Saviq> or sthg
<mhr3> saviq, - fadeIn.start()
<mhr3> saviq, and also, mousearea.enabled: !previewmodel.processingAction
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966430/
<mhr3> eh, !!
<Saviq> mhr3, ready was doing it before
<Saviq> mhr3, dropped ready now
<Saviq> ++preview. dammit
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6966434/
<mhr3> saviq, that was my point, don't mix loaded + processing
<mhr3> use only processing
<Saviq> mhr3, so no activity indicator when loading?
<mhr3> saviq, no, no disabled buttons when not processing action
<Saviq> mhr3, activity indicator === disabled buttons
<Saviq> mhr3, unless we drop the activity indicator, buttons need to be disabled
<mhr3> hm, what if preview is slow to provide some last bit of data yet you already have button which you want to click?
<Saviq> mhr3, then we need to move the indicator up to the header or something
<Saviq> mhr3, so it's not IN YOUR FACE
<mhr3> meh, in your face is fine :)
<Saviq> no it's not
<mhr3> but ok, whatev
<Saviq> mhr3, if we move it up, suggesting there's more happening, but you'll still be able to interact
<Saviq> mhr3, I'm fine
<Saviq> mhr3, but with it in the center it says "you can't touch this"
<mhr3> i'm not sure where up you'd put it?
<Saviq> mhr3, in the header (when we have it)
<mhr3> would look too empty if there's nothing in the preview yet
<Saviq> mhr3, so maybe we need the ready: count > 0, too?
<mhr3> maybe that would be best
<Saviq> mhr3, so while there's nothing in the preview, the indicator is in the middle
<Saviq> mhr3, but while it's loading more, it will move to the header?
<mhr3> wfm
<mhr3> not sure design would be happy :)
<Saviq> mhr3, we're design now, remember?
<mhr3> ah right :)
<Saviq> mhr3, can we leave it as is for now
<mhr3> sure
<Saviq> mhr3, since we don't have the header anyway
<mhr3> indeed
<mhr3> saviq, feel free to push
<mhr3> ralsina_, we need tvoss' preview-reply branch to land
<mhr3> ralsina_, otherwise click previews will show just an indicator
<Saviq> indeed
<ralsina_> alecu: I am in a call, can you check what mhr3 said?
<ralsina_> mhr3: I don't know about that preview-reply branch...
<mhr3> it's approved and ready to land
<mhr3> needs to land
<ralsina_> mhr3: have a link?
<mhr3> ralsina_, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/unity-scope-click/fix-preview-proxy-leak/+merge/207436
<ralsina_> ok, did not recognize it as "preview-reply" :-)
<ralsina_> mhr3: ok, I'll land that silo
<mhr3> thx
<pstolowski> Saviq, right,  #1281602 is unity-scopes-shell
<ralsina_> mhr3: in about 15' sorry, on a big call
<fginther`> Saviq, the job update to remove the local archive is complete
<Saviq> fginther`, awesome, thanks
<cwayne> Saviq, you need help testing something on flo?
<Saviq> cwayne, non-mwc, though
<Saviq> cwayne, we changed grid to 18px on flo
<Saviq> cwayne, which resulted in multi-user greeter on portrait flo
<Saviq> cwayne, so I'm fixing that
<Saviq> cwayne, but in general it might be useful to see what's what
<Saviq> cwayne, you could check with 18 (DPR 2.25) in /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/flo.conf
<mterry> Saviq, so I have a branch for the background stuff
<mterry> Saviq, regarding your commit changing shell.background to shell.defaultBackground.  You did that because all the fake user's default backgrounds were being set to the real user's shell background?
<Saviq> mterry, guest's were left alone, cwayne said
<Saviq> mterry, and that's where the problem was
<mterry> Saviq, guest's was left alone?  I don't parse
<mterry> Saviq, anyway, it's a harmless to good change.  My branch will include it
<Saviq> mterry, I meant that the user's whose background was wrong, it was not set in accountsservice
<Saviq> mterry, so the default background was incorrect
<mterry> Saviq, right.  defaultBackground = shell.background means "take the default greeter background as the user's gsettings background", so all the tablet user's defaults would be the user's set shell background
<Saviq> mterry, sure, but there isn't one set in gsettings
<Saviq> mterry, or well
<mterry> Saviq, then it should have fallen back to default...
<Saviq> mterry, probably the default in gsettings is _phone
<Saviq> mterry, so that's what was used
<mterry> Saviq, well the change is harmless/fine.  Using gsettings was just assumed to be closer to what the user wanted than the default in case we couldn't load normal user background.  But default is fine too
 * mterry is just working on test stuff for branch, then will propose
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, well, gsettings *should* indeed be used as default, but we need two keys - portrait and landscape
<mterry> Interesting point.  That is a future convergence problem
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, don't include that change in your branch against trunk
<Saviq> mterry, as it's incorrect in the long run
<mterry> Saviq, if you like.  It's not like it's super bad to have a slightly less optimal fallback wallpaper
<Saviq> mterry, it is for customization
<Saviq> mterry, when people override the default wallpaper in an .override
<Saviq> mterry, and it's being ignored due to aspect ratio
<mterry> Saviq, oh that's right, they have problems overriding accountsservice
<mterry> They can do that via overrides too though...  ah well
<mterry> oh but not for background
<mterry> stupid accountsservice
<cwayne> we do a dbus call in an upstart script
<mterry> Saviq, cwayne: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/ensure-selected-greeter/+merge/207548
<cwayne> oh, neat
<cwayne> i was just gonna stage my way around that, but this works :)
<Saviq> mterry, cheers
<Saviq> cwayne, I'll test quickly and merge into new-scopes
<cwayne> Saviq, neato, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, works!
<mterry> Saviq, awesome
<mterry> kgunn, did I end up missing the merge window on alpha-greeter after all?  Ah well
<kgunn> mterry: sorry ?
<kgunn> just need some context...
<mterry> kgunn, I see the alpha-greeter unity-mir branch isn't merged.  Last night you mentioned it needed a quick trunk-merge to make it into the landing silo
<mterry> Just curious if it made it
<kgunn> mterry: yeah...took in 3 other branches...1 of which broke unit test (1 of 2 :)
<kgunn> so we're trying to chase a fix
<kgunn> of course it only fails on the builders
<kgunn> typical
<kgunn> so its still in the silo
<mterry> Fair enough
<ESphynx> Hey guys, is there a bug right now on Trusty about the Alt key/Release? It's seriously annoying that the 'Please Type your command' menu keeps showing up when I press alt to access my app's menus
<ESphynx> it seems to behaves worst than in Saucy...
<ESphynx> (I really don't get why one would want Alt to do this at all, can't you just type in the dash that pops up when you press the Start key?)
<ESphynx> and by worst I mean it pops up even when I do 'Alt-F'
<greyback> Saviq: I'm hoping you're not still around
<cwayne> Saviq, i'm hoping you are -- we seem to have broken the apps scope
<Saviq> greyback, cwayne, I'm lingering
<Saviq> cwayne, what about the apps scope?
<Saviq> greyback, where does unity-mir decide on surface width (main vs. side stage)?
<cwayne> Saviq, its empty
<greyback> Saviq: it doesn't decide surface width, the app itself in qtubuntu does.
<cwayne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1282803
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282803 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Apps scope empty" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> Saviq: unity-mir only positions
<Saviq> greyback, ohkay, so that's where we need to fix 60GU → 100GU for sidestage vs. no sidestage
<greyback> Saviq: we're making sidestage 100GU in width?
<Saviq> greyback, no, the threshold for it
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/sidestage-threshold/+merge/207260
<Saviq> ricmm, we're talking here
<Saviq> ricmm, but it's just placement, apparently qtubuntu decides on the size (why oh why...)
<ricmm> Saviq: qtubuntu decides on the initial size as reported to the client
<ricmm> but unity-mir can always resize
<ricmm> sadly, theres no way to signal this resizing to the application (yet)
<greyback> but it doesn't
<ricmm> in a good world, the surface creation should signal back to the client process
<ricmm> with the geometry it was created in
<ricmm> by the displayt server / ap mnager
<greyback> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1277228 meant I could not have unity-mir do it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1277228 in Mir "Shell overriding surface creation parameters width/height causes device reset" [High,New]
<ricmm> wow, deviec reset
<ricmm> whiny system
<greyback> Saviq: src/platforms/ubuntu/ubuntucommon/screen.cc - check out the constants near the top
<Saviq> greyback, already done
<Saviq> ricmm, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtubuntu/sidestage-threshold/+merge/207569
<ricmm> why 100 ?
<ricmm> to account for n7 depth
<ricmm> ?
<Saviq> ricmm, yes
<Saviq> ricmm, n7 portrait is 106 wide at 1080
<Saviq> at 21
<Saviq> but anyway,
<Saviq> side stage only makes sense when main stage is bigger than side stage
<Saviq> and side stage is 40
<Saviq> so decided to go for 100
<Saviq> ricmm, does qtubuntu have citrain checklist?
<ricmm> no
<Saviq> ricmm, how do we land qtubuntu these days then?
<ricmm> Saviq: what happens with N10 ?
<ricmm> at 100
<Saviq> ricmm, nothing changes
<ricmm> Saviq: I approve it and we give it to sergio, afaik
<Saviq> ricmm, N10 is 128GU side
<Saviq> wide
<ricmm> ok
<Saviq> 2560@20pxpgu
<Saviq> cwayne, any idea what happened with the click scope?
<cwayne> Saviq, apparently it's an ABI mismatch with u-d-m
<Saviq> cwayne, indeed there's a newer version in distro
<cwayne> mmcc is working on it
<Saviq> cwayne, so we need a no-change rebuild of u-s-c
<Saviq> cwayne, ok cool beanz
<Saviq> nice timing, too!
<cwayne> hm?
<mhr3> Saviq, go to bed!
<Saviq> cwayne, on the last day ;)
<cwayne> Saviq, heh, always :)
<Saviq> mhr3, who says I'm not in one!?
<mhr3> Saviq, oh, then close the laptop!
<cwayne> mhr3, he's got ya there
<Saviq> mhr3, but I won't see!
<mhr3> Saviq, that's the point
<Saviq> mhr3, ¡pfft!
<mhr3> Saviq, what's up with rightedge?
<mhr3> seems a bit old :)
<Saviq> mhr3, seems the recipe doesn't get kicked
<mhr3> Saviq, failed 8hours ago
<Saviq> ah maybe because it failed again
<Saviq> conflicts yay
 * Saviq fixes
<Saviq> robru, could you please reconfigure silo 16 (row 50)
<Saviq> ?
<robru> Saviq, on it
<Saviq> robru, thanks!
<Saviq> mhr3, uh oh, conflict bad
<robru> Saviq, ok, it's reconned, please build
<mhr3> :/
<Saviq> robru, thanks
<cwayne> Saviq, so are we setting the GU on flo to 18px?
<Saviq> cwayne, yes
<Saviq> cwayne, got a fix in the pipe
<cwayne> Saviq, neato gang
<Saviq> cwayne, yeah, it's much better like that indeed :)
<cwayne> oh yeah, its like night and day
<cwayne> it really is amazing how far the flo image has come in the last week
 * greyback ears tingled, that almost sounded like a compliment
<cwayne> :D
<cwayne> greyback, sidestage is miles ahead of what it was 2 weeks ago, good job :)
<greyback> it has a bit more to go
<greyback> and tbh, I think I've broken manta left edge a bit
<Saviq> if only all that wasn't going away next week..
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-21
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, so apparently silo 16 is unhappy about the package ogra uploaded directly... what did we do wrong?
<sil2100> Saviq: hello, let me see
<sil2100> Saviq: interesting
<sil2100> Saviq: hmmm, I wonder if anyone was reconfiguring the silo for you guys yesterday and forgot adding that source
<sil2100> Let me retry
<Saviq> sil2100, robru reconfigured indeed
<Saviq> sil2100, so that might be it
<tsdgeos> people
<tsdgeos> i'm still getting the assertion
<tsdgeos> this is not fun
<tsdgeos> GLib:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.39.90/./glib/gvarianttypeinfo.c:184:g_variant_type_info_check: assertion failed: (0 <= index && index < 24)
<tsdgeos> Aborted (core dumped)
<tsdgeos> noone else is getting this?
<mzanetti> not here. when should this happen?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: there has been a new glib recently (and you are on latest of latest)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ./run_on_device on new-scopes branch
<mzanetti> I haven't seen that with the merged new-scopes and right-edge one yet
<mzanetti> but I updated/merged last time yesterday lunch time
<karni> o/
<tsdgeos> of course if i run it with gdb it doesn't segfault ^_^
<karni> :D
<sil2100> Saviq: try building now?
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Saviq: it should be ok I think, at least the backend says it's ok ;p
<Saviq> karni, font summary: we just need the title weight fixed, but you need to refactor it slightly, as components are not available in CardHeader, so either we need to pass it there or as a different prop
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, thanks!
<karni> Saviq: gotcha, on it
<mhr3> Saviq, thomas would like to see the default renderer changed, he does have a point that doing searches the medium cards look pretty bad
<mhr3> when doing*
<Saviq> mhr3, so medium > small by default?
<mhr3> that's one option
<mhr3> remapping things from art to mascot could be another
<mhr3> but that seems to big of a change
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i get a "spinning wheel" in the middle of the dash when swiping from scope to scope, think it may be the preview loading indicator that is escaping the list ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, probably
 * Saviq tries to protect
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i noticed that the text preview widget sometimes does html markup, can we disable that?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: don't send html? :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6969862/
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what do you want to disable?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, don't parse it! :P
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i mean you want us to show <i>cool</i> to the user?
<Saviq> mhr3, we can make it dumb text, but yeah ↑ will show
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yes
<mhr3> then the scope authors will see that it doesn't do markup
<mhr3> and it shouldn't, that's what the spec says
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should work
<tsdgeos> mhr3: we should be able to do that
<davidcalle> mhr3, tsdgeos, could you please not do that before MWC?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'll apply it and try
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6969873/
<mhr3> davidcalle, why not?
<mhr3> davidcalle, it looks crap with it anyway
<davidcalle> mhr3, hmm, in which scope?
<mhr3> seen it amazon a couple of times
<tsdgeos> another crash
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6969885/
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm afraid they will look much worse if they are missing their html formatting
<davidcalle> mhr3, and we don't have time right now to make them look right before monday
<mhr3> davidcalle, isn't there a switch for the api where you can disable marked-up text?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, whoa your device is unhappy :/
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, also, missing max height? http://imgur.com/ogJ4KO6
<mhr3> eh, width
<davidcalle> mhr3, in the Amazon API? I don't know, but if that exists, I'm trying asap
<Saviq> mhr3, I think that's gallery, so you can swipe?
<mhr3> Saviq, swiping takes me to next preview
<Saviq> mhr3, on the image? /me tries
<tsdgeos> mhr3: is that image or gallery?
<mhr3> no idea
<mhr3> probably image
<mhr3> davidcalle, ^ do you know?
<davidcalle> mhr3, image
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ^
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, bug
<Saviq> not sure what do we do, scale the image down? :/
<Saviq> it'll end up quite small
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think we don't have any other option than scaling it down
<tsdgeos> and in the futue add the clicking brings you to the magical world of single image on screen where you can zoom/pan/behappy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably :/
<tsdgeos> more detailed crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/6969920/
<tsdgeos> i can't work
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6969922/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think you need to start from scratch (flash and all)
 * mhr3 tries
<tsdgeos> Saviq: which i did 5 minutes ago
<Saviq> tsdgeos, crap
<tsdgeos> well not 5 minutes, 1 hour when i woke up
<tsdgeos> rebooting doesn't help
<tsdgeos> shuting down and waiting for a bit doesn't help
<tsdgeos> i'd like our glib friends not to decide to take down the process so easily
<tsdgeos> Connection reset by peer (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<tsdgeos> come on, what about trying to survive?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that's mwc-flashed manta and run_on_device?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, that means it couldn't connect to dbus, it's not like things would work
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure what you mean with mwc-flashed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, using the mwc-flash tool
<tsdgeos> it's devel-propsed + demo-stuff + run_on_device
<tsdgeos> noone told me of that tool, so no, not using it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok nvm, same difference really
<mhr3> Saviq, the images are vertically centered now, shouldn't they be top-attached?
<Saviq> mhr3, you want too much, don't you... but anyway TBH it looked nice this way
<Saviq> mhr3, there'd be quite some empty space between image and other widgets otherwise
<davidcalle> mhr3, no luck with the Amazon API, but removing the markup is not *that* bad in Amazon descriptions. Please tell me when this land if I have to change other scopes. +1
<Saviq> mhr3, unless we move stuff around once we load the image
<tsdgeos> (process:2394): GLib-GIO-WARNING **: Error releasing name com.canonical.hud.query2.appstack: The connection is closed
<tsdgeos> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Error receiving message: Connection reset by peer (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, it actually does look nice
<mhr3> Saviq, so meh.. +1 :)
<tsdgeos> no really, i can't believe i'm the only one with this problem :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, your dbus is fooked
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for whatever reason :|
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll waste anohter hour in flashing everything
<mhr3> davidcalle, let's do it this way - we'll keep the markup enabled for now, but bear in mind that it will be disabled soonish, so start updating scopes that use it
<mhr3> Saviq, tsdgeos, so let's keep the markup for mwc
<Saviq> mhr3, k, shelving
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<Saviq> mhr3, the other change pushed
<mhr3> thx
<Saviq> mhr3, so, about the default card...
<mhr3> Saviq, ok to change the default to small?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, we have it defined in -scopes-shell, right? although I apply a default myself
<Saviq> but that won't need changing then
<Saviq> for now
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, mping shell branch
<mhr3> i want to remove support for Unity 0.1
<mhr3> cause the plugin will compile twice as fast!
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so one thing you could try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install_UT_on_android4.4.2
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but i don't have android 4.4.2, no?
<tsdgeos> i mean this thing is old old old
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Nexus10?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so you *can* have 4.4.2
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/aosp/manta/
<tsdgeos> you mean install android 4.4.2 and then intall Ubuntu again?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no not even
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the files ↑ have 4.4.2 in them
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> i'll try if current reflash doesn't help
<karni> Cimi: from last Kevin's e-mail sounds like you took care of the Carousel fix, thank you for that.
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, I sometimes have a thick dark vertical bar between apps in right-edge, that's an app that failed launching?
<mzanetti> Saviq: could that be the drop shadow?
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably, yeah, I had an app that didn't launch properly and was a ghost
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... so in that case upstart tells the appmanager: "yep, the app has started" but it never starts to paint on any surface
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<mzanetti> I'm thinking of generating a white opaque app screenshot in that case... not sure if that really makes it any better tho
<mzanetti> still feels broken... so probably we should just get the root problem fixed
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'll have a splash screen that shell will draw
<Saviq> mzanetti, but app crashing needs to be reported anyway
<mhr3> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity-scopes-shell/small-cards-by-default/+merge/207606
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're done with the crash, btw?
<mzanetti> just flashing a mwc image to run final tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, next thing would be https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1282126 if you can
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1282126 in Unity 8 "Main stage running app screenshots in dash are incorrectly proportioned" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> meh... another one that would be fixed in my branch :D
<Saviq> mhr3, NEWLINES, ANYONE?
<mzanetti> maybe I can just pull over my code into trunk in this case.
<mzanetti> will look at it
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm saving 2ns by not having them :P
<mhr3> Saviq, not to mention all the battery i save!
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's why it's one for you :)
<Saviq> my unity is dying today...
<Saviq> I might need to reboot!
<mzanetti> ask Cimi for a solution :P
<Saviq> "solution"
<Saviq> if I wanted to slash my wrists, I would!
<Saviq> don't need my DE to do it for me
<Saviq> as I'm sure that's a "feature" somewhere in KDE ;P
<mzanetti> probably
<Cimi> Saviq, which issue you have with unity?
<Saviq> Cimi, black windows and some flashing
<Cimi> ah no, different to mine
<Cimi> Saviq, currently unity is not usable with qtcreator
<Saviq> Cimi, works fine here
<Cimi> Saviq, qtcreator?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, latest trusty
<Saviq> Cimi, and I imagine it works fine for most of the people on the team, too
<mhr3> tsdgeos, when doing gotoScope, the pageheader doesn't often show up
<mhr3> tsdgeos, known?
<mhr3> wanna bug?
<Cimi> Saviq, indeed, fix got merged last evening
<Cimi> :
<Cimi> time to upgrade
<Saviq> mhr3, sdk bug
<Saviq> mhr3, wanna
<Saviq>    ↑↑↑↑↑ is bathtub in PL
<tsdgeos> mhr3: sure open a bug, but since i can't run anything in a device i don't think i'll be able to fix it tbh unless some magic happens
<karni> :D
<Saviq> huh ↑ isn't monospace?
<Saviq> booo
<tsdgeos> ↓↓↓↓↑↑↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> it is or me
<tsdgeos> for me
<Saviq> --------
<Saviq> ↑↓↑↓↑↑↑
<Saviq> twice the width
<tsdgeos> not here :D
 * Saviq checks the font
<Cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos bye bye kde
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why do you think i care what you use?
<Saviq> hmm Ubuntu Mono broken :|
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you seemed to care yesterday :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, easy there :D
<karni> Scopes scope labels with current font sizes = meh. "Grooveshar/nk", "The\nWeathe...", "Canonical..." ;_;
<Saviq> tsdgeos, breathe in, breath out, in, out
<Saviq> karni, yeah :/
<mhr3> can we do anything to fix?
<mhr3> demo fix at least :)
<karni> decrase Row "spacing" prop in CardHeader from 1gu to 0.5gu
<Saviq> karni, won't have a difference
<karni> but then we'd need to decrease Summary margins in Card as well
<Saviq> karni, cards are preset width
<Saviq> karni, they won't fit on phone
<karni> Saviq: at least "Canonical..." wouldn't be trimmed, I think I tried it the other day
<karni> meh :(
 * karni might give it a shot later today
<mhr3> Saviq, karni, lower the font size for the scopes card type only?
<karni> mhr3: How would we do that?
<mhr3> karni, magic? :)
<Saviq> mhr3!!!!
<karni> :)
<karni> mhr3: they should fix this in the SDK
<karni> mhr3: Saviq: JIC Jouni hasn't seen it, I'll send him a screenshot in a moment, and I'll expect "uuuugh we need to fix this!" ;)
<karni> He must have seen it, though. They want through current mwc image with Rosie already.
<karni> So, meh.
<mhr3> karni, tell me what to screenshot, my phablet-screenshot actually works :)
<mhr3> actually, i'll go to the office in a bit
<karni> mhr3: current mwc image after dist upgrade. Scopes scope contains cards that have heavily elipsized labels.
<karni> notably, TWC and Grooveshark cards
<karni> TWC more, but Grooveshar\nk just looks wrong.
<mhr3> karni, http://imgur.com/BhEOSlj
<karni> mhr3: thank you, sir. I'll ping Jouni
<Saviq> mhr3, http://imgur.com/fqjoXJz
<Saviq> oh look! you don't have any calendar events ;D
<Saviq> (and better WiFi reception) :P
<Cimi> Trevinho_, LIM
<Cimi> Trevinho_, when you resize a window, don't switch LIM on
<Cimi> Trevinho_, otherwise you see the title flashing
<mhr3> Saviq, and you live in the future! :)
<karni> Saviq: Can I put header font weight tests in tst_Card.qml instead tst_CardHeader.qml? Because Card.qml has concept of components, while tst_CardHeader does not relate to component mapping.
<Saviq> karni, of course, otherwise it'd be just a binding test
<karni> good
<Saviq> karni, but shouldn't it be in CardTool anyway?
<Saviq> karni, since it's category-wide?
<karni> Saviq: well, then I'd have to pass in each CardCarousel, CardFitlerGrid, etc etc, pass down from CardTool, through CardCarousel/etc, through Card, through CardHeader. I can do that in Card instead, with
<karni> titleWeight: components && components["subtitle"] !== undefined ? Font.DemiBold : Font.Normal
<karni> I know it's category-wide, but it seems there's lot of hops just to get it from CardTool. You'd still want that, tho?
<Saviq> karni, I just wonder which is more intensive
<Saviq> karni, calculating it in every card and one binding, or calculating it once and bind twice
<karni> quite subtle
<karni> yeah :D
<Saviq> karni, so probably not a huge difference
<Saviq> karni, leave it be, then
<karni> Saviq: basically, each renderer would need to pass that value down from CardTool instance, right?
<karni> because it's the renderers that have the CardTool instance
<Saviq> karni, yes
<Saviq> karni, but pass, not calculate
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, OTOH that is a very simple calculation
<Saviq> karni, so leave it be
<karni> ^_^
<mzanetti> anyone else seeing the issue that the MWC issue has troubles connecting to 5GHz wifis?
<mzanetti> seems to work fine with my 2.4GHz wifi. But for 5GHz I need to select it, enter the key and then reboot for it to connect
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me tries
<mzanetti> Saviq: only happens if network settings are completely wiped (e.g. fresh mwc-flash)
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh ok, just flashing my flo
<mhr3> Saviq, something's off - http://imgur.com/YFKPTL5
<mhr3> Saviq, the widths of the two match fyi
<Saviq> mhr3, we never said it's 100% as designed
<Saviq> mhr3, there's still things like that to fix
<mhr3> ok
<mhr3> just wanted to see it side by side
<mhr3> wanted *you* to see it ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6970181/
<mzanetti> seems the spacing between the tiles is smaller too
<mhr3> Saviq, +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's because the visual designs are not in sync with the spec
<mzanetti> ok
 * Saviq wonders where the HR comes from...
 * mzanetti is confirming that the MWC image + apt-get upgrade does not crash unity on app crashes any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool beanz
<Saviq> mzanetti, connected fine to 5GHz hefe
<Saviq> here
<Saviq> jefe
<mzanetti> hmm... didn't work a single time here
<mzanetti> but we know how it is with wifi... really depends on the weather and whatnot
<karni> Saviq: I can push to trunk, but got this MP so you could give sanity check https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-title-weight/+merge/207619
<Saviq> karni, push to new-scopes you mean ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i got the thing to work somehow reliably, seems i need to unlock the greeter before run_on_device
<tsdgeos> and then things are acceptably stable
<Saviq> tsdgeos, interesting
<tsdgeos> Saviq: back to playing with sidestage and dash
<Saviq> karni, I'll take care of it, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you can hide and show the sidestage-only app by the handle, that works
<karni> Saviq: aye.. only landing to trunk. so umm.. this should have been against new-scopes? or I'd just push last commit to new-scopes? oh, ok. thanks :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but you can also hide sidestage-dash by dragging from left edge all the way, but then you can't bring it back from the right edge, i guess that has to be fixed too, right?
<Saviq> karni, no, it's fine against trunk, but I'll merge into new-scopes straight away
<karni> ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you should always be able to bring it back from right edge, yes
<karni> Saviq: no immediate work on the other team, got somtn for me? :D
<karni> if not, I could try finishing the vertical journal that's been laying around for a while.
<Saviq> karni, you should've based off of card-background, there's a big conflict there
<Saviq> karni, can you merge card-background into your branch and resubmit, please?
<karni> fudge. I can fix that
<karni> sure
<Cimi> I cannot find anymore mockups for previews
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos ^
<Cimi> I need the visuals for the review display
<Cimi> I finished the widget with tests
<Saviq> Cimi, star this https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?tab=co#folders/0B-a_7E3tDxOgWDlCSWxkUGZlcnM
<Cimi> Saviq, dziekuje
<Saviq> Cimi, zaniemaco
<Cimi> Saviq, zaniemaco or prosze?
<Saviq> Cimi, ask your GF ;)
<Cimi> hah ok
<Cimi> Saviq, she'll probably learn italian way before I learn polish
<Cimi> hah
<karni> Saviq: there, I fixzed it! https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-title-weight/+merge/207621
<karni> :)
<Cimi> Saviq, there's no visual for reviews, idneed
<Saviq> karni, huh :/ still conflicts with new-scopes
<Saviq> karni, I'll manage
<karni> Saviq: I can do it
<Saviq> karni, nah, it's fine
<karni> let me merge new-scopes into it, and push to MP?
<karni> ok..
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I added seemore widget to rating display, what sort of signal shall I send when I press see more/ less?
<tsdgeos> no idea sorry
<Cimi> root.triggered(widgetId, "more", widgetData) ?
<karni> Saviq: I think it's because it's been a while new-scopes has been mered to trunk. I'm getting a tiny bit > < confused with branches and conflicts, which I've seen myself. new-scopes has diverged a bit, and we land some stuff in trunk, then some in new-scopes. then we get conflicts. should we perhaps merge trunk to new-scopes (?)
<Cimi> actually, we don't need a see more / less
<Cimi> we need probably just a "more"
<karni> Cimi: no.
<karni> Cimi: I talked to John about this, we need see more / less
<Cimi> karni, ok but what is "more"?
<karni> Cimi: I dislike that, if you ask me, but that doesn't matter.
<karni> Cimi: "< Cimi> we need probably just a "more"" - you tell me :)
<Saviq> karni, well yeah, there's a lot on top of trunk in new-scopes indeed
<Saviq> karni, sanity check pleae http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/new-scopes/revision/677
<karni> Saviq: and there's some changes in trunk that would be happy to be in new-scopes, as we try to do as much in trunk as we can
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, there's nothing in trunk that isn't in new-scopes
<Saviq> karni, checklist, please
<karni> Saviq: +1, exactly that. ok, adding checklist
<Saviq> mzanetti, top-ack https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/sidestage-threshold/+merge/207260 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<karni> Saviq: added
<Saviq> karni, ah now I see why it still conflicted ;)
<karni> Saviq: why did it?
<Saviq> karni, you didn't actually merge card-background into your branch, just resubmitted the MP ;D
<Saviq> sneaky
<karni> what? no.. Saviq, I actually branched card-background, and applied changes, and pushed
<karni> wtf
<Saviq> karni, didn't push? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-fix-title-weight
<Saviq> karni, anyway, nvm
<karni> Saviq: sorry about that, man. I was sure I got it right :/
<Saviq> karni, no worries :)
<karni> :)
<karni> Saviq: unless you throw stuff at me, I'll wrap vertical journal integration
<karni> somehow I feel meh going back to it ;D took me a while back then haha
<Saviq> karni, you could try and find out why we have so big a margin under cards
<Saviq> karni, so between the last row of cards of one category and the next one's section header
<karni> Saviq: under subtitle? which screen gives it away the best?
<karni> aha
<Saviq> karni, hum oh wait
<karni> Saviq: stuff looks real good here
<karni> was about to send you a picture.
<Saviq> karni, http://imgur.com/noU0Aeg
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/previews.PreviewRatingDisplay/+merge/207625
 * Saviq wonders if my last changes did that
<karni> Saviq: dist-upgrade? :D
<karni> Saviq: I don't see that spacing
<Saviq> karni, pull new-scopes
<karni> Saviq: want me to ./run-on-device?
<karni> nvm, I'll use unity-scope-tool
<Saviq> karni, nah, I'm seeing that on desktop
<karni> ack
<karni> yeah I can see it
<mzanetti> greyback: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/expose-appimage-sourceSize/+merge/207626 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/keep-appImage-aspect-ratio/+merge/207627
 * karni need to leave for a bit
<Saviq> mzanetti, cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, would it make sense to include that change in the new screenshotting api MP instead?
<Saviq> mzanetti, for unity-mir that is
<Saviq> hmm probably not
<Saviq> since we don't want the whole thing for rotate-n7
<mzanetti> Saviq: huh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nvm
<mzanetti> Saviq: you mean in the right edge stuff?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, the sourcesize stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, but no, I explained why not ;)
<Saviq> to myself
<mzanetti> Saviq: still not sure what you mean... the screenshotting API doesn't use ApplicationImage any more at all
<mzanetti> its just Image { source: app.screenshot }
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, ignore
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm it doesn't look like this worked...
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... in which sense?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I built n7-rotate with your patch
<Saviq> unity-mir that is
<Saviq> mzanetti, patched unity8 on-device
<mzanetti> hmm... I tried with trunk only
<Saviq> mzanetti, and no screenshot at all
<mzanetti> uh... let me check again
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you try with new-scopes please
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's the easiest way to flash that?
<mzanetti> without the right edge
<Saviq> mzanetti, just flash and upgrade from ppa:unity-team/demo-stuff
<greyback> mzanetti: Saviq: I've just tried it on N7 with latest mwc image, I get screenshots but they're wrongly sized
<mzanetti> meh /me failed
<Saviq> greyback, did you patch unity8 too?
<greyback> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> so yeah
<greyback> I think it is just for the N7, need width<->height swap
<mzanetti> ah... that might be
<mzanetti> I tried on N10
<Saviq> greyback, right, rotation
<greyback> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6970407/
<greyback> that's on the N7
<Saviq> greyback, sure that's the right paste?
<mzanetti> ^
<greyback> damn, http://imgur.com/kS8JHyR
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, looks like it
<mzanetti> lol... that's the opposite of what it should be :D
<greyback> mzanetti: yep :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably because of the NATIVE_ORIENTATION
<mzanetti> yeah, sounds reasonable
<mzanetti> but doesn't this mean that the images have this aspect ratio when coming from mir?
<mzanetti> greyback: ^
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, since the N7 is portrait
<mzanetti> so I'd say my 2 branches are ok, but something's wrong in the layers below
<greyback> so MS has aspect ratio like 3:5, but sidestage has 2:3 (guesses)
<Saviq> greyback, MS 16:9
<greyback> Saviq: but according to the hardware & Mir, N7 is 9:16
<Saviq> greyback, yeah ok, I meant not 3:5, but 9:16 then
<greyback> Saviq: gotcha
<Saviq> greyback, we were cropping the shot to square before
<greyback> mzanetti: Mir only knows portrait, so gives us screenshots relative to the portrait orientation of the device. It's only unity8 & unity-mir that know about rotating the view to landscape
<greyback> Saviq: right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you reproduce that clicking in the apps grid in the middle of the grid (i.e. in a place with no icons) makes the device bibrate as if some button was being pressed?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> i guess that's a bug?
<mzanetti> greyback: where is the rotation happening?
<greyback> mzanetti: for screenshots, in the ApplicationImage.qml
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dunno
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> greyback: I'm blind... do I need some other branch?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah sorry, shoulda said: lp:~unity-team/unity-mir/rotate-n7
<mzanetti> ah.. ok. np
<Saviq> mzanetti, so sourceSize needs to be adapted to that probably
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep.
<Saviq> mzanetti, in unity8, though... we were cropping to square, I think that's still desired
<Saviq> mzanetti, so we could limit aspect ratio to < 1
<Saviq> <=1
<mzanetti> Saviq: again not following
<mzanetti> why cropping to square? isn't that what it was before?
<Saviq> mzanetti, in the running apps list
<Saviq> mzanetti, cropping to square we want
<Saviq> mzanetti, what we don't want is stretching
<Saviq> mzanetti, which was happening
<mzanetti> ok... need to leave for an hour and a half
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/166769826/2014-02-19%2015.28.59.jpg
<Saviq> k
<mzanetti> uh... just finished flashing the N10 and upgraded to demo-stuff... seems sidestage is completely borked here
<mzanetti> the side stage app shows up on the left hand side
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> not here :D
<greyback> mzanetti: not here either, but I did use the mwc script
<greyback> should be the same tho
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti, only difference probably aosp 4.2 vs. 4.4.2, but it's not like that should matter
 * Saviq mwc-flashes
<greyback> indeed
<cwayne> Saviq, hey, confirming your fixes for backgrounds works :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, all the stuff for the sidestage-only+dash should be ready at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-show-dash-app-running/+merge/207446 been playing with it for a while and seems it does work as i expected, now you'll need to play with it and see if my expectations and yours are the same :D
<Saviq> cwayne, ok cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doing :)
<karni> alecu: Saviq: on the desktop, I see scope screenshots instead of icons in the Scopes scope. you guys know anything about that?
<Saviq> karni, scope screenshots?
<karni> like, instead of grooveshark icon there's like.. grooveshark scope screenshot in the icon place
<Saviq> karni, weeeird
<karni> will share a screenshot
<karni> Saviq: http://imgur.com/6BibDcp
<karni> that's new-scopes ./run on the desktop
<karni> which is not what we want.. and this looks like a "feature" to me
<Saviq> karni, indeed, I think this was meant to be in previews
<karni> alecu: ↑
<Saviq> karni, confirmed here
<karni> ralsina_: ↑ see the screenshot
<Saviq> thostr_, mhr3, can you comment on http://imgur.com/6BibDcp ?
<karni> ralsina_: scope screenshots were not supposed to replace the icons in scopes scope cards, were they?
<ralsina_> karni: honestly, I don't know anymore
<karni> ralsina_: ack, we'll see that thostr_ says
<mhr3> Saviq, definitely not
<mhr3> marcustomlinson, ^^ any idea what's up with that?
<ralsina_> karni: scopes scope is thostr_'s, yes. I have a branch for screenshots, and a branch for icon, so I can go either way ;-)
<mhr3> Saviq, what is that anyway?
<marcustomlinson> mhr3, Saviq: mwc-build?
<mhr3> Saviq, doesn't seem too recent
<Saviq> mhr3, very recent
<Saviq> mhr3, current
<karni> This looks bit better: http://imgur.com/BhEOSlj
<Saviq> mhr3, on desktop
<karni> mhr3: new-scopes on desktop
<mhr3> Saviq, can't be current, current has grey icons for non-server scopes
<Saviq> mhr3, 0.1+14.04.20140220-0ubuntu1
<mhr3> Saviq, libunity-scopes0?
<karni> 0.3.2+14.04.20140220.1-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> 0.3.2+14.04.20140220.1-0ubuntu1
<ralsina_> karni: if it's worth anything, the visual design has icons, not screenshots https://drive.google.com/a/canonical.com/?tab=co#folders/0B-a_7E3tDxOgTTBybG1TZG9GWnM (00_scopes.png)
<karni> ralsina_: +1 yes, thank you
<karni> ralsina_: that's where my question came from, actually :) should have shared the spec as well
<ralsina_> I got a request (from marcustomlinson?) and a branch from alecu to use screenshots and a branch from mhr3 to use icons. So... someone decide quick ;-)
<Saviq> ralsina_, icons
<ralsina_> ok, cool
<marcustomlinson> ralsina_: no, no. seperate concerns.
<mhr3> marcustomlinson, where's the cache again?
<marcustomlinson> ralsina_: icons AND screenschots needed
<Saviq> marcustomlinson, screenshots for preview, I assume?
<marcustomlinson> Saviq: yes
<marcustomlinson> ralsina_: this branch adds the screenshot image we need: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/add-screenshot
<mhr3> ralsina_, there's nothing to decide, the branches are fine, we'll deal with this
<marcustomlinson> ralsina_: mhr3's request for icon is a seperate request
<mhr3> ralsina_, not your issue
<ralsina_> cool then
<ralsina_> I'll land both then
<mhr3> thx
<mhr3> marcustomlinson, i can't find the cached json, where is it supposed to be?
<marcustomlinson> marcustomlinson: the remote scopes cache?
<mhr3> yes
<marcustomlinson> mhr3: ~/.cache/unity-scopes/remote-scopes.json
<mhr3> Saviq, rm ^ && restart smart-scopes-proxy
<mhr3> && restart scope-registry
<mhr3> and try again
<Saviq> mhr3, oof!
<Saviq> karni, ↑↑
<karni> hehe
<karni> indeed, fixed :)
<mhr3> good :)
<karni> phew
<mhr3> and chillax now
<karni> hehe
<karni> Saviq: still looking for that spacing
<karni> before the category header
 * karni would LOVE boundingbox hint dev-feature right now
<karni> I did raise this at the last sprint ;)
<Saviq> karni, enable qml debugging and connect from qtc
<karni> :D
<Saviq> cwayne, in case the 21→18px change does not land in trusty (there's a lock on landings due to some regression)
<Saviq> cwayne, would you want to include it in mwc image?
<cwayne> Saviq, yeah
<cwayne> we could just carry it in the ppa
<Saviq> cwayne, let me bin-copy it already
<Saviq> cwayne, no other changes matter for mwc
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone else on Trusty notice that the HUD misses matching in some use cases?  i.e. with Sublime Text I can type "replac" and get "Replace... Find" - but if I type "replace" it won't find it.
<Saviq> cwayne, flo@18px is in demo-stuff ppa
<Saviq> cwayne, and it's looking great, too :)
<cwayne> Saviq, :)
<dandrader> greyback, did you merge that application.visible branch?
<greyback> dandrader: no, sorry, I forgot
<greyback> dandrader: I can do it now
<dandrader> greyback, ok, thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1, merging into new-scopes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, will do in a bit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I did already
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> cool :D
<greyback> dandrader: ok pushed
<dandrader> greyback, ack
<karni> video preview on N10, N7 - no title & button -- known issue?
<Saviq> AAAARRGGH LP ;(
<cwayne> karni, scroll down
<karni> cwayne: 1) I don't have a tablet with utouch xD 2) Joe reported that problem. is the title/button below the bottom edge of the screen?
<cwayne> yes
<cwayne> and i've already emailed them saying the same thing
<cwayne> WHY DONT PEOPLE READ THEIR GODDAMN EMAILS
<karni> cwayne: hrm.
<Saviq> cwayne, karni, any particular video preview? the local videos one is in columns now
<Saviq> and I can see both
<karni> nope. but I assume cwayne understands the "issue" I just proxied from Joe
<Saviq> yup
<karni> (feature, not a bug? I've no idea how that looks :/ )
<cwayne> its fixed in later updates i think karni
<karni> cwayne: oh great, that's one item off the TODO list
<karni> thanks cwayne
<mzanetti> cwayne: hey, mwc-flash broke my flo
<mzanetti> cwayne: now it's not booting any more :)
<cwayne> mzanetti, how so?
<mzanetti> cwayne: and because phablet-flash doesnt support -d flo I'm somewhat stuck
<cwayne> mzanetti, press the power button for literally like a full minute
<mzanetti> cwayne: it just turns on and off and on and off...
<cwayne> mzanetti, can you boot into fastboot?
<mzanetti> now it doesn't even turn on any more :D
<cwayne> even when holding the power button for a minute?
<mzanetti> cwayne: "fastboot reboot recovery" just says "waiting for device"
<mzanetti> while the screen shows the google text
<cwayne> mzanetti, try powerinf it off, then power it on while holding volume up
<mzanetti> got a broken andoid bot now saying "No command"
<cwayne> mzanetti, oh , do the same thing but with holding both volume buttons
<mzanetti> that's what I tried before, when it didn't turn on any more at all. let me try again
<mzanetti> same again
<MacSlow> Saviq, greyback, mzanetti: mumble is crapping out here... can't connect
<mzanetti> MacSlow: works here
<cwayne> mzanetti, even when powering on holding both volume buttons down?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it's on my side... the mumble-app just hangs (greyed out)
<mzanetti> cwayne: yeah... it doesn't do anything... just turns black and I need to press the power button for 20 secs to make it do anything at all again
<karni> Saviq: still no news, but the spacing is within CardFilterGrid. it's outside of cards, but within inner DashFilterGrid
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I had a quick look and couldn't find anything obvious
<cwayne> mzanetti, press and hold all of them for a full minute
<mzanetti> it starts hurting my fingers :D
<karni> then throw it out of the window
<mzanetti> I might
<karni> You guys cancelled SU? I was hoping to listen on, and everyone just left :D
<Saviq> karni, apparently you didn't hear us ;)
<Saviq> mterry, so it seems fine on desktop, but on device, with:
<karni> fancy ;D
<Saviq> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971181/
<Saviq> mterry, can't drag launcher in at all
<Saviq> mterry, if removed that file, it's fine
 * MacSlow would like to know why mumble completely failed for him today
<mterry> Saviq, so even on desktop with that file it works?  But on device with the file it doesn't?  huh
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<Saviq> mterry, HUH, and now it works
<mterry> :-/
<Saviq> mterry, ignore
<Saviq> mterry, must've been some intermittent issue, or maybe just got fixed with your stuff yesterday somehow
 * Saviq mwc-flashes from scratch
<mterry> Saviq, if it comes up again, let me know.  Maybe it's a sequence of flipping between users and the greeter gets confused about whether it is draggable or not?
<Saviq> mterry, maybe, but I couldn't get it in at all before, and now it behaves correctlyt
<mhr3> Saviq, could we vertically center the preview widgets for tablet?
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, will ping
<mhr3> Saviq, or well, for columns != 1
<mhr3> Saviq, also, images tiny on tablet
<Saviq> mhr3, not sure that'd work that great
<Saviq> mhr3, what do I look at?
<mhr3> Saviq, for example scopes previews
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the tabs are buggy, they randomly fail to render, i've tried to workaround it, but every workaround has its defect, so never got it to work 100%
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: someone said we wanted to kill tabs in there?
<Saviq> mhr3, right, they're height-bound, but I'm not sure we can do better for gallery
<tsdgeos> maybe i can quickly do that if that's a real "want"
<Saviq> mhr3, for image we might just do width-bound instead of height-bound
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't know what we want, so not yet
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/new-scopes-dash-preview-fullscreen/+merge/207655 is for the fullscreen thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<tsdgeos> nice thing is it kills quite a bit of code
<mhr3> Saviq, gallery is also tiny
<tsdgeos> whaaat, i lost the header :S
<tsdgeos> ok, fixed
<karni> Saviq: it's not a fix, but I found the source of the problem. this fixes the wrong spacing within DashFilterGrid (below delegates, but still inside the component) http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971222/
<davidcalle> tsdgeos or Saviq, the preview Art as moved to the center in a recent commit, or Dash is acting up?
<Saviq> mhr3, maaan, you're sending full-screen images for scopes, like how the heck am I supposed to know what size to make those ;/
<karni> Saviq: like.. childrenRect.height was incorrect
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I've learned that's the case
<Saviq> davidcalle, yes, mhr3 +1'd
<mhr3> Saviq, think marcustomlinson was doing something about that?
<tsdgeos> davidcalle: i think Saviq changed something regarding the preview image, yes
<karni> Saviq: I guess I doubt I can dig anything up further :S
<karni> What do we do about that?
<mhr3> davidcalle, we found it prettier :)
<Saviq> karni, we need to replace childrenRect with some other, real data
<mhr3> davidcalle, better than cutoff images anyway
<davidcalle> np !
 * karni scratches on the head
<davidcalle> By the way, can I expect this to be fixed today, or should I work around it? https://ubuntuone.com/73xYf9S6c1yB1bKayql1Pf
<karni> wow
<Saviq> karni, like iconTileGrid.height basically
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is the image height wrongly calculated in davidcalle's screenshot?
<mhr3> Saviq, is there some known mir issue with manta?
<mhr3> Saviq, animations are weird in some cases there
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean that it's real jerky?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, davidcalle, yeah, that looks wrong
<mhr3> Saviq, sometimes it's ok, other times really jerky
<karni> Saviq: replaced childrenRect.height with iconTileGrid.height, no worky.
<tsdgeos> implicitHeight: units.gu(22) ¿?
<marcustomlinson> Saviq: full screen images for "scopes" scope preview images you mean?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but the LazyImage grows
<Saviq> marcustomlinson, yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, and what does that mean? implicitHeight will keep being 22gu
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, and the LazyImage grows out of that for some reason
<marcustomlinson> Saviq: It seems to be working. whats the issue. I have updated the filesizes to smaller jpgs but resolution still the same
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah
<Saviq> marcustomlinson, yeah, I'm tweaking it and saw that it was quite big, but then it'd not be that big on devices
<marcustomlinson> Saviq: when I say "update" I mean for the next SSS rollout
<Saviq> marcustomlinson, k
<tsdgeos> davidcalle: Saviq: i'll have a look
<marcustomlinson> Saviq: file sizes are around 70k now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, if you can address mhr3's complaints about images being small on tablet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although I'm not sure what to do
<marcustomlinson> Saviq: should probably make them smaller still. what res is best?
<Saviq> marcustomlinson, problem is we don't have a "best", because there's a different best per device
<marcustomlinson> Saviq: yeah sure.
<mterry> Does anyone know a good way to fake an incoming text message?  I'm stuck with either actually texting it or some complicated thing with sending javascript to the phonesim daemon
<Saviq> marcustomlinson, so we need to deal with all of them
<Saviq> mterry, try pitti
<karni> mterry: Apps team has tools. ping tiagosh or alfonso maybe
<MacSlow> Saviq, fyi... my branch just passed CI... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/snap-decisions-states/+merge/195394/comments/487363
<Saviq> MacSlow, yay
<MacSlow> this is really a goo day... I also finally received my trashcans from the city... after applying for them 2.5 months ago
<Saviq> karni, 'fraid I don't have a ready-made answer
<Saviq> goo day
<karni> Saviq: found something interesting
<Saviq> ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, still getting used to the new keyboard ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we're missing a clip: somewhere, the preview header shows over the scope header for a moment
<tsdgeos> Saviq: does it? damn
<tsdgeos> when?
<tsdgeos> on opening?
<karni> Saviq: http://imgur.com/olJ1LcQ http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971325/
<karni> Saviq: totalContentHeight was calculated with rows * cellHeight + verticalSpacing, while each of the cells already has verticalSpacing below its content
<karni> Saviq: I don't know if this has been changed recently, but this change does get rid of that spacing you pointed out
<mhr3_> Saviq, what's the quickest way to change unity8's qml and see it on the device?
<Saviq> karni, looks better
<Saviq> mhr3_, patch -p1, restart unity8
<mhr3_> k, thx
<Saviq> mhr3_ /usr/share/unity8
<mhr3_> yea, i was doing reboot always
<karni> Saviq: shoudl I also vertical-center align cell content? (the Cards, basically)
<mhr3_> restart should be better :)
<karni> actually, I'll look at the visuals
<Saviq> mhr3_ ;)
<Saviq> karni, or we should actually lose the space between last row and header
<mhr3_> Saviq, i'll sit with jouni and try to do something about the font size thing
<Saviq> mhr3_, good, thanks
<Saviq> mhr3_ pull from new-scopes, though, I tweaked some things
<karni> Saviq: yeah, v-align or loose last spacing
<Saviq> mhr3_, or I can get you packages
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmmm, maybe i can exclude the header from the open effect
<tsdgeos> i think it makes more sense if it's out
<mhr3_> Saviq, yea, trigger build pls
<tsdgeos> since it's there anyway
 * karni imagins Saviq's brain must be frying right now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you mean that header would remain? and cross-fade?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: something like that, what you think?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, truth is I think the preview should come from the right, as temp scopes do...
 * Saviq checks the proto
<mhr3_> karni, what did you change yesterday when you were trying the x-small?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: true, probably the open effect does not make much sense now that we don't have bottom gap
<karni> mhr3_: CardHeader.qml titleLabel and subtitleLabel fontSize, Card.qml summary fontSize
<Saviq> tsdgeos, exactly
<karni> mhr3_: qml/Dash/*
<Saviq> karni, that basically starts to suggest we should *actually* use the spacing from FilterGrid
<mhr3_> karni, k, just wanted to make sure
<Saviq> karni, instead of including it in the tiles themselves
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so come from left like the temp scopes? what does the proto say?
<karni> Saviq: let me look into that
<tsdgeos> there's no previews in the proto?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no :/
<tsdgeos> arg
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually there is
<karni> mhr3_: you heard any news on the fonts? (i.e. Grooveshar\nk)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but just in-place replace
<Saviq> karni, he just went to sit with jounih
<Saviq> karni, about that
<karni> \o/ !
<karni> fantastic
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, go for it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, let's see how hard it is ^_^
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: at least i found a bug in lazyImage, there's a .scale that should be .scaleTo, but doesn't fix the problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm
<Saviq> mhr3_, build triggered
<mhr3_> thx
<karni> Saviq: GridView (used by ResponsiveGridView) has no concept of spacing. ResponsiveGridView (used by FilterGrid) passes verticalSpacing, that is then used to enlarge GridView cell height artificially. so, re: what you wrote above, there's no build in vertical cell spacing, that would not leave additional spacing at the end. we basically have to do it on our own anyway. so either center align Cards within cells, or make last grid raw smaller in ...
<karni> ... height.
<karni> we have no other way than to include spacing in tiles themselve.
<karni> the problem was that, for unknown reason to me, totalContentHeight was calculated as rowCount * cellHeight + veritcalSpacing (what? why add that here?)
<karni> to me, that was a bug right there, to start with.
<paulliu> hi.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971412/  I need some help on 50~66. Please see if I'm doing good on the touchEvent.
<paulliu> I can see the press event in the zoomableImage object. But it doesn't trigger a pinch.
<Saviq> ah right, there's no internal spacing in GridView, forgot about that
<Saviq> karni, last row smaller height won't help
<Saviq> karni, 'cause GridView assumes... a grid
<Saviq> IIRC
<karni> eh
<Saviq> karni, yeah, static cell dimensions
<karni> Saviq: if we v-center align, that'd at least make the last spacing smaller. you know, spread.
<Saviq> karni, yeah, probably best we can do right now
<Saviq> karni, or wait
<karni> ack
<karni> yea?
<Saviq> karni, we can - verticalSpacing
<Saviq> karni, from the height
<karni> yes
<karni> gotcha
<Saviq> karni, that should give us what we need
<Saviq> there's never going to be anything in there anyway
<karni> Saviq: wait, wasn't it what I pasted ;D?
<karni> oh, like once more
<karni> right
<tsdgeos> Saviq: preview comes from right pushed
<karni> hehe, sneaky.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yay
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works with temp scopes, too?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tried on desktop wit
<tsdgeos>  UNITY_SCOPES_LIST=scopes ./run
<tsdgeos> then go to amazon scope
<tsdgeos> and preview a book
<mhr3_> Saviq, right edge is dead jim!
 * tsdgeos hides
<Saviq> mhr3_, ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, that's good
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: when/what/how?
<mhr3_>  * Build Log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/167187829/buildlog.txt.gz
<mhr3_> Saviq, ^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i was hiding from mhr3_ :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: damn sorry that was for mhr3_
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: when/what/how?
<Saviq> mhr3_, I'll fix
<tsdgeos> good
<Saviq> tsdgeos, please try to break it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I got preview overlaid on dash page
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, don't hide from me! :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably some race
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. preview came after I went back or something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, not working well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm know what you did? can't seem to break it here
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i gave you separate preview objects, so i'm gonna say shell issue :)
<Saviq> aargh not again
<Saviq> tsdgeos, preview in scopes, then clicked in scopes
 * Saviq tries again
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you resolve new-scopes → right-edge-new-scopes-2 please?
<mzanetti> ak
<mzanetti> +c
<Saviq> tsdgeos, long-press for preview in scopes, go back, click on scope
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos tries
<mhr3_> does anyone else still get a crash with scope-tool when running it without specifying scopes_list?
<mhr3_> cause i just did
<karni> nope
<Saviq> mhr3_, nope, works fine
<mhr3_> hm, can't repro
<mhr3_> sucks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think what's happening is that one of the other previews in PreviewListView gets in
<tsdgeos> Saviq: still can't repro :_S is this phone or desktop?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, desktop
<karni> Saviq: what I don't understand is.. current mwc image looks fine with scopes scope. that change we were looking into with spacing - it looked real bad when I pushed the single file to the phone. so I'm attempting run_on_device now from new_scopes branch. But that means something must have changed like.. since yesterday? and I doubt anyone touched the Components/ResponsiveGridView.qml since yesterday.
<karni> actually, I could have checked that
<Saviq> karni, well, maybe it's just unreliable
<Saviq> karni, I mean childrenRect
<Saviq> karni, on phone unity8 is slightly old
<Saviq> karni, mzanetti is resolving a conflict
<karni> yeah, maybe. works on the phone, not so good on the desktop.
<mzanetti> trying at least
<karni> ack
<mzanetti> not really sure what happened
<Saviq> mzanetti, try rev-by-rev
<Saviq> mzanetti, helped me a lot yesterday
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: any idea why i get the "amazon" scope in the dash? i should get only in the "Scopes scope", no?
<Saviq> karni, remember you won't be able to run_on_device new-scopes on phone, as it uses the right-edge branch
<karni> I just run_on_device. even removing the + verticalSpacing makes it look worse (the card literally sits on top edge of next category header)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you export UNITY_SCOPES_LIST
<karni> oh
<karni> that actually restarted unity only heh
 * karni noticed Connection to 127.0.0.1 closed
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there any bzr foo to do that or only manually?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, i mean without exporting anything, i get all the scopes in the dash, not just 3 or 4 like in the tablet
<Saviq> karni, well, maybe you're right
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, did you set the SCOPES_LIST?
<Saviq> karni, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgQ002UmQxbjJmMHc/edit has quite some distance
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: Saviq: do i have to?
<Saviq> (apart from see more / see less )
<tsdgeos> i thought it wasn't needed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes it is
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, it is
<tsdgeos> oh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for now it loads everything
<karni> that see more | less has beefy margins around it
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, you get them all if you don't specify it
<Saviq> karni, so maybe we shouldn't fix that at all...
<karni> or that, yeah
<Saviq> karni, you could get the shadow from jounih, though
<karni> Saviq: all in all, it does look larger on the desktop, but looks just fine on the phone
<Saviq> karni, maybe that would helpvisually
<Saviq> karni, what I'm afraid of is that it doesn't look the same on phone and tablet...
<karni> Saviq: for the end of the category? xD I'm blind
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you tell me the exact export you use to see if that helps reproducing the problem you see?
<Saviq> karni, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgQ002UmQxbjJmMHc/edit
<karni> Saviq: uhm :S
<Saviq> karni, there's a slight shadow at category end
<tsdgeos> Saviq: also which scope are you previeweing+clicking?
<karni> Saviq: right, ack
<Saviq> tsdgeos, GRID_UNIT_PX=11 UNITY_SCOPES_LIST="scopes;clickscope" ./run
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> got it now
<mzanetti> Saviq: but actually I can discard side stage fixes in here
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the whole conflict indeed
<karni> mhr3_: please let me know if there's news on the font size/scopes scope labels front, appreciated
<mhr3_> karni, waiting for arm packages in demo ppa
<mzanetti> I guess we can keep the unfocusApplication in Component.onComplete
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think what we need is to unset the model on preview close
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and/or clip: true
<karni> mhr3_: you decided on changes with Jouni?
<mhr3_> not yet
<karni> ack
<Saviq> kgunn, you awfully quiet today? ;D
 * Saviq brb
<kgunn> Saviq: hey man...that's cause you got it handled :)
<kgunn> altho..saw mhr3 saw right edge is dead jim
<kgunn> mildly worrying
<karni> mhr3_: If you're in the office, could you also ask Jouni for me, for the slight shade assert at the bottom of each category?
<karni> mhr3_: as seen here https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgQ002UmQxbjJmMHc/edit
<karni> mhr3_: if you're not near, I'll e-mail him instead
<mzanetti> kgunn: what's with the right edge?
<mhr3_> karni, ah, asset :)
<karni> yes :)
<mhr3_> karni, had trouble parsing what you want :)
<karni> mhr3_: the shadeeeez :D
<Saviq> kgunn, he meant conflicting branch ;_
<kgunn> mzanetti:  ^
<kgunn> cool...simple fix
<mzanetti> ah... yeah, on it. no need to worry kgunn
<Saviq> kgunn, if you're free, can you find out whether landing is resumed?
<mzanetti> the conflict is everything but simple, but I can discard all the side stage fixes in the branch, which eases it up
<kgunn> kgunn: yeah...working on landing unity-mir stuff now...
<Saviq> kgunn, talkin' to someone smart, too? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, had the same yesterday, but once I looked at the actual diff
<mhr3_> karni, you'll get it soon
<Saviq> mzanetti, also went step-by-step (merge -r123)
<karni> mhr3_: thanks!!
<ralsina_> Saviq, kgunn: if landings don't unblock, we'll need to land the contents of silo landing-001 in the demo PPA.  Just a heads-up so it doesn't get dropped before you guys EOW
<ralsina_> OTOH, sil2100 just greenlighted landings, so nevermind :-)
<Saviq> ralsina_, just landed ;)
<Saviq> ralsina_, or well, published
<ralsina_> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, please let me know when you push right-edge resolved (or kick https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+recipe/u8-phone-right-edge yourself)
<mzanetti> yep, I will
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should work now, can you give a try?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<mzanetti> diverged branches???
<mzanetti> noooooooo
<Saviq> uh oh
<mzanetti> easy one
<mzanetti> Saviq: merged, pushed and kicked recipe
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: what's the ultimate deadline btw?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't know of such a thing ;)
<mzanetti> well, I guess at some point people will flash the image and leave for Barcelona
<mzanetti> I hope there's such a thing. not going to merge 2 complete different Stages codebases much longer :D
<karni> I heard they wanted folks continue on unity stability, so that they could even reflash on monday
<Saviq> sil2100, silo 16 tested → true
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks to you
<mzanetti> Saviq: greyback: so this should fix the aspect ratio on the n7 too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/appimage-sourcesize-rotate-n7/+merge/207705
<mzanetti> Saviq: still need to clip it to a square in unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, great, thanks
<greyback> mzanetti: nice, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's bonus
<Saviq> mzanetti, but in theory should be easily doable
<mzanetti> ok. eating something and then trying to play the bonus level
<Saviq> width: Math.min(width * aspect, width) ?
<mzanetti> yeah. something like this
<mhr3_> Saviq, ok, got the desired sizes of things
<mhr3_> Saviq, but one problem
<Saviq> mhr3_, just one?
<mzanetti> btw. I know this above patch would break on 180° rotation. But again, this is subject to go away when the right edge merges
 * karni listens to mhr3_ 
<mhr3_> Saviq, title size in preview header is different than in card header
<Saviq> mhr3_, not only that
<karni> and preview uses CardHeader, right?
<Saviq> mhr3_, mascot size is different
<mhr3_> karni, you assumed the current default size is "small", but it's actually "medium"
<karni> mhr3_: I assumed nothing
<mhr3_> Saviq, yea, mascot isn't going to be according to designs
<mhr3_> but that's fine
<mhr3_> for now
<mhr3_> karni, should have tried "small" then ;)
<Saviq> aaand I quote "Header uses the same widget in the preview as in the cards"
<Saviq> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n880Fih5KyGPcoP5chidnHDG_8TxXUgSuij7f4rHpuk/edit?pli=1#
<mhr3_> Saviq, spec is wrong
<Saviq> mhr3_, they should read it
<karni> mhr3_: did my best, sorry :(
<mhr3_> Saviq, it's *almost* the same
<mhr3_> :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, know what time it is, btw? ;)
<mhr3_> Saviq, ah, yea a bit late for you
<Saviq> mhr3_, a bit late for MWC, I'd say..
<mhr3_> Saviq, quick hangout?
<Saviq> mhr3_, _now_ you want me to put on pants
<Saviq> pfft!
<mhr3_> Saviq, no need, just point the camera af your face
<mhr3_> :)
<mhr3_> at*
<Saviq> mhr3_, set it up
<mhr3_> Saviq, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/bWljaGFsLmhydWJ5QGNhbm9uaWNhbC5jb20.kbnj1tr5gsi5q0ju23rlb0nm6g?authuser=1
<mhr3_> Saviq, sent
<mhr3_> Saviq, feel free to use me more for this, it's much more effective when the designers see stuff "live" then exchanging emails back and forth
<mhr3_> and i might learn more qml along the way :)
<karni> Saviq: would you allow fancy "shadow" at bottom of last category (at the bottom)? it does sit on the bottom of the screen anyway when you scroll to the bottom.
<Saviq> karni, I think it's supposed to be there, yeah
<karni> Saviq: it's not here, but I guess we're in a bit of rush, and it looks nice anyway. https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/file/d/0B-a_7E3tDxOgQ002UmQxbjJmMHc/edit
<karni> http://imgur.com/5DaM8UG
<Saviq> mhr3_, the change to font.weight looks wrong (useless), as there's an alias to that prop higher up
<Saviq> mhr3_,     property alias titleWeight: titleLabel.font.weight
<karni> if I showed you it scrolled to the bottom, you wouldn't even notice the shadow there at the bottom. so, I think it's okay for now
<Saviq> mhr3_, which then is
<Saviq> titleWeight: components && components["subtitle"] ? Font.DemiBold : Font.Normal
<Saviq> in Card.qml
<Saviq> mhr3_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6971946/
<Saviq> mhr3_, although I think that only makes sense when over background and no art
<mhr3_> Saviq, it should never be demibold
<Saviq> mhr3_, WHAT
<mhr3_> oh wait
<Saviq> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1n880Fih5KyGPcoP5chidnHDG_8TxXUgSuij7f4rHpuk/edit?pli=1#heading=h.5uwk9y3j0hso
<mhr3_> Saviq, ok, nevermind
<karni> it should be bold when subtitle is present
<karni> c'mon :)
<mhr3_> Saviq, somehow it does work with just the change i made though
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure it does, 'cause it's overwritten anyway ;)
<mhr3_> probably :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, so basically you didn't change anything :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, ok my diff for centering seems to actually work fine
<mhr3_> oh, is that what it does?
<mhr3_> :)
<mhr3_> let me try to apply
<karni> Saviq: I have the shade dividing categories ready. which branch should I base this on? I have changes against trunk.
<Saviq> karni, MP against trunk, merge into new-scopes
<karni> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. got cropping. now, where should those 2 branches be merged to?
<Saviq> mzanetti, new-scopes and rotate-n7
<Saviq> unity8 and unity-mir, respectively
<Saviq> mzanetti, as I expect this to not apply to unity8 right edge (and that's fine)
<karni> f, again I got something wrong with MP. /me retries
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, need to do redo the crop to square there too, but that's no biggie
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. here they are: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/keep-appImage-aspect-ratio/+merge/207714 and https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/appimage-sourcesize-rotate-n7/+merge/207705
<Saviq> mhr3_, title → medium in preview?
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks, will test soon and merge
<mhr3_> Saviq, large
<Saviq> mhr3_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972008/
<mhr3_> Saviq, design +1 on the centering
<mhr3_> Saviq, still doable to lower the margin between the two?
<Saviq> mhr3_, you mean title and subtitle? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972023/
<mhr3_> Saviq, yep
<karni> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-category-gradients/+merge/207718
<Saviq> karni, make it 1px wide and stretch instead of tile
<Saviq> karni, cheaper on GPU
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, there's actually a top gradient, too? ;D
<karni> Saviq: don't ask me. I can't see sh!t ;)
<karni> neither will you hahaha
<Saviq> karni, make sure to add @ to the file names at the GU those were prepared for
<karni> yes, they're there already
<Saviq> karni, 'qml/Dash/graphics/dash_divider_top_darkgrad.png'
<Saviq> karni, doesn't look like it
<karni> wuuut
<Saviq> karni, no need to use Qt.resolvedUrl()
<karni> Saviq: sorry, I'll add it. must have removed it :/
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, it only matters when you pass it outside of the current file
<Saviq> karni, as they're by default resolved against current file
<Saviq> mhr3_, I'm afraid we need to take back the "fit" for image in previews, it gets confused with some images
<Saviq> mhr3_, will need to fix LazyImage
<mhr3_> owww :/
<mhr3_> but yea, do what you have to
<mhr3_> Saviq, btw the spinner is too eager, it's displayed before the result view is split
<Saviq> mhr3_, not any more
<Saviq> mhr3_, pull
<Saviq> mhr3_, previews come from the right now
<mhr3_> oh, ok that's on the device
<Saviq> mhr3_, made more sense to be the same as openScope
<Saviq> mhr3_, the split view really made sense for when we had the bottom part see-through
<mhr3_> Saviq, iirc last discussions with design were saying to make it go from bottom :)
<Saviq> LOL
<Saviq> from space
<mhr3_> although maybe that was just the hierarchy of things...
<Saviq> mhr3_, so you push the tweaks to your branch still?
<Saviq> (that I sent the diffs up)
<mhr3_> Saviq, i can
<mhr3_> Saviq, got the margin too?
<mhr3_> don't see that there
<Saviq> -            spacing: units.gu(0.5)
<Saviq> +            spacing: units.gu(0.25)
<mhr3_> ah, didn't click on the last one :)
<mhr3_> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> mhr3_, so looks like all the issues from your email are done?
<mhr3_> Saviq, indeed \o/
<Saviq> mhr3_, cool
<karni> Saviq: sourceSize.width: 1 makes stuff no worky
<karni> otherwise, I'm set
<Saviq> karni, no need to set that
<Saviq> karni, if you know the asset
<karni> Saviq: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-category-gradients/+merge/207718
<Saviq> karni, o/
<mhr3_> Saviq, should i mp against new-scopes?
<karni> Saviq: yeah, I just didn't feel like making the asset 1px, I'm that bad at touching graphics ;P
<Saviq> mhr3_, nah
<Saviq> karni, how wide is it?
<karni> Saviq: dash_divider_top_darkgrad@27.png: PNG image data, 27 x 134, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<Saviq> mhr3_, remember making sourceSize 1px wide would squash it on CPU just to stretch it on GPU
<karni> 27px
<Saviq> karni, is fine
<karni> good :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, "run" script a design tweak? ;)
<mhr3_> eh
<mhr3_> Saviq, re-pushed
<karni> Saviq: want me to merge my gradient to new-scopes, or leave it with you?
<Saviq> karni, I'm on it
<karni> shweet
<Saviq> karni, you're pulling my leg, that thing is completely transparent ;D
<karni> hahhaha
<karni> Saviq: yeah, I felt like playing a joke. but seriously tho, don't ask me dawg :D
 * greyback EOW, good weekend all
<Saviq> karni, http://imgur.com/s6MO1kx
<Saviq> karni, that's the gradient on white
<karni> Saviq: I got that from Jouni hahaaha
 * karni bursts in laughter
<karni> Saviq: shall we leave it and let Jouni tweak the asset then :D?
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I can't probe anything other than #ffffff off of that image ;)
<Saviq> and they're gone
<karni> ;D
<karni> d'oh, indeed
<karni> Saviq: I'd suggest we leave it. it's easy to drop in a new one, since we already have those couple lines of code. No?
<Saviq> karni, pushed
<karni> since you're probing white, it's all transparent
<karni> thanks :)
<Saviq> karni, yeah
<karni> demo-stuff rebuilds each time we push to new-scopes?
<mhr3_> once a day
<karni> ack
<mhr3_> or manual button press
<karni> so, tomorrow stuff will be neat
<karni> mhr3_: looking forward to font fixes \o/
<Saviq> karni, already there
<karni> \\o//
<mhr3_> karni, yea, we actually didn't look at it when running the mwc scopes
 * karni fat hands right there
<mhr3_> karni, so if you could check it, it'd be great
<mhr3_> obviously things will be smaller :)
 * karni looks
 * karni in love
<karni> http://imgur.com/BkaVlAl
<karni> mhr3_: Saviq: good stuff, gentlemen. good stuff :)
<Saviq> getting there
<mhr3_> uuuh, so pretty
<mhr3_> karni, hmm, in the design the last category doesn't have the bottom gradient
<karni> mhr3_: shhhh already. I did talk to Saviq about that ;D
<mhr3_> heh, ok
<mhr3_> no biggie
<Saviq> karni, easy
<karni> Saviq: I'm sure it's like 2 seconds for you ;D
<Saviq> karni, visible: index == list.count
<Saviq> or -1
<karni> haha
<Saviq> or so
<karni> attached property. gotta love it.
<Saviq> karni, no no
<karni> index, no?
<Saviq> karni, index is just a prop
<Saviq> ah well, maybe it's attached in that sense ;)
<Saviq> karni, not sure if it's just put in the context or actually on the delegate
<karni> delegate property basically
<karni> I see
<karni> I've no idea  ;D
<karni> Saviq: want me to commit that line?
<Saviq> karni, after you've checked that it works ;)
<karni> yeah
<Saviq> karni, it was pseudo-code
<karni> Saviq: visible: index !== categoryView.model.count - 1
<karni> commit to new-scopes without MP? yes, it does work
<Saviq> karni, noo
<Saviq> karni, categoryView.model is the actual results
<Saviq> karni, or well, maybe no
<karni> that's the model of the category list
<karni> 3 scopes = count === 3
<Saviq> karni, doesn't it have count property directly?
 * mhr3_ was eager and pushed the button for demo ppa
<karni> it's not .count, I tried to look it up and got stuck at ListviewWithHeadersomething that I couldn't find on my system
<karni> :|
<Saviq> karni, hmm no it doesn't seem to have
<Saviq> karni, listviewwithpageheader.cpp
<Saviq> karni, but it doesn't have a count
<karni> heh.. there we go
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, problem is .count isn't common on models
<Saviq> karni, but maybe it's fine in that case
<Saviq> karni, add a FIXME there, though
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, because if we change the model, it will stop working
<Saviq> or might
<Saviq> karni, FWIW it only works because we're putting it through SortFilterProxyModel
<Saviq> karni, which does have .count
<karni> I see
<Saviq> but any other QAbstractListModel won't have a .count, but a .rowCount
<karni> huh
<Saviq> so the view itself should have a .count property that you rely on
<karni> how unintuitive
 * karni nod
<Saviq> karni, well, it's inconsistent indeed, but that's because QALMs were there before QML
<karni> pushed this to new-scopes:
<karni> +                // FIXME Should not rely on count field of model, SortfilterProxyModel in this case.
<karni> +                visible: index !== categoryView.model.count - 1
<karni> Saviq: how are things looking for MWC?
<Saviq> karni, looking good I think
<karni> Saviq: anything large on your plate?
<Saviq> karni, nah
<Saviq> karni, just checking one last thing and have to do some screenshots, that it
<karni> mhr3_: glad you pushed the button
<mhr3_> note that rowCount is not Q_INVOKABLE
<Saviq> mhr3_, Q_PROPERTY you mean?
<mhr3_> or that
<Saviq> but yeah
<karni> Saviq: cool, good work :)
<mhr3_> so should i push the button for rightedge too?
<Saviq> mhr3_, sure
<Saviq> mhr3_, I only have a fix for tablet recent apps brewing
<mhr3_> or Saviq you want the privilege?
<mhr3_> ah, ok, so demo will need one more rebuild
<Saviq> mhr3_, ah, and need to revert the fit
<mhr3_> ah
<mhr3_> it was so pretty with it :/
<karni> Saviq: is this number of failures expected :/ ? https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-category-gradients/+merge/207718
<Saviq> karni,  9/20 Test  #7: whitespace ...........................***Failed    0.27 sec
<Saviq> /tmp/buildd/unity8-7.84+14.04.20140218bzr731pkg0trusty900/qml/Dash/GenericScopeView.qml: bad whitespace in lines 146, 154
<karni> god
<Saviq> karni, you really need to use a proper editor
 * karni facepalms ;)
<karni> Saviq: either that, or actually learn to use vim.
<Saviq> karni, or that
<Saviq> karni, there's a fakevim mode in QtC
<karni> ack
<Saviq> karni, although it wasn't working for me for some time :/
<Saviq> QtC crashed, waiting for QtC 3.0
<karni> Saviq: how come it tells you where it failed with whitespace, and tells me not :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972339/
<Saviq> karni, you need CTEST_SOMETHING_OUTPUT_ON_FAILURE_STUPID_CAUSE_WHY_WOULD_YOU_WANT_ERROR_OUTPUT_FROM_TESTS_RIGHT=1
<karni> of course.. le'sigh
<Saviq> karni, CTEST_OUTPUT_ON_FAILURE=1
 * karni notes down
<karni> thanks :)
<karni> that should really be on by default
<karni> btw.. lines 146 and 154 look legit to me. it's all spaces, no tabs.
 * karni cries a ltitle
<Cimi> Saviq, I installed mwc image on nexus 4
<mhr3_> karni, there's also ./builddir/Temporary/Testing/LastFailed.log
<karni> ah
<Cimi> Saviq, I saw bold font in app dash
<Cimi> is that a mistake?
<Saviq> Cimi, upgrade
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<mhr3_> didn't build yet :)
<Cimi> Saviq, from the phone?
<Saviq> Cimi, apt-get
<karni> ./builddir/Testing/Temporary/LastTestsFailed.log
<karni> close enough :)
<mhr3_> karni, right.. L<tab>
<Saviq> karni, trailing space
<Saviq> karni, on line 146
<karni> hahahahah. mhr3_, without that switch from Saviq, contains "7:whitespace" - how informative ;D
<Saviq> lol
<Cimi> Saviq, how are we supposed to do this at mwc?
<karni> Saviq: fuuuuu :D
<Cimi> Saviq, we won't have wifi
<Saviq> Cimi, you're not
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, cwayne will build new images
<Cimi> great
<mhr3_> you won't have wifi?
<Cimi> nope
<mhr3_> half the scopes query internet
<mhr3_> yey...
<karni> Saviq: how about line 154 :D last thing, tell me what's wrog with taht one :D
<Cimi> half the scopes won't work
<Saviq> mhr3_, you know how wifi works at such events
<Cimi> mhr3_, unless we will have sim cards
<Saviq> karni, you must've fixed it with a later push
<mhr3_> Saviq, no i don't, i'm usually at canonical events :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, you mean... CPT?
<mhr3_> cpt?
<Saviq> mhr3_, cape town
<Saviq> karni, doesn't complain about that line any more
<Cimi> no idea what we will do with the tablets if we won't have wifi
<mhr3_> ehm.. right... exception for the rule ;)
<karni> Saviq: heheheh thanks :) pushed that whitespace fix to MP
<Saviq> mhr3_, and ehm... hangouts from BlueFin, right?
<karni> oh boy :)
<mhr3_> Saviq, oh you mean hangouts do work more than half the time? :)
<Saviq> karni, http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Highlight_unwanted_spaces
<Saviq> mhr3_, naah, j\k ;)
 * karni hugs Saviq 
<karni> bookmarked. will make good use of it.
<karni> it's been at least twice this week I failed with whitespace
<mhr3_> eh, demo builds failed becuase of whitespace
<mhr3_> anyway, time for me to head home... ttyl
<karni> mhr3_: sorry about that :/
<karni> Saviq: ouch :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/6972424/
<karni> that, I believe, happened after dist-upgrade on the phone
<Saviq> karni, mismatch between unity-mir and unity8
<Saviq> karni, i.e. you got unity8 from demo-stuff instead of from right-edge
<Saviq> or so
<Saviq> karni, on phone you need https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/phone-right-edge and only that
<mhr3_> there's new unity8 in distro, overrides rightedge
<karni> If I knew what that even means ;D (I only suspect)
<karni> aha
 * mhr3_ really out
<mhr3_> cyas
<Cimi> Saviq, maybe you know, how do you workaround the usual issue with lxc-android-config
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> when upgrading it
<Saviq> Cimi, sudo umount /lib//// the file that was mentioned
<Saviq> Cimi, dpkg --configure -a
<Saviq> done
<Cimi> Saviq, (apart that upgrading broke the phone, black screen, I'm reflashing)
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll be at the booth sunday at 13:00
<Saviq> Cimi, you got unity8 from trunk
<Saviq> Cimi, instead of from ppa
<Cimi> Saviq, so if there is some late modification, let me know
<Saviq> Cimi, bad timing
<Saviq> Cimi, no need to reflash
<Cimi> Saviq, ah, do I need a ppa?
<Cimi> same demo ppa?
<Saviq> Cimi, if you used mwc-flash, you have it already
<Saviq> Cimi, but a newer version built in trusty
<Saviq> Cimi, and not yet in the ppa
<Cimi> Saviq, nope
<Cimi> don't worry
<Saviq> Cimi, same ppa
<Saviq> ppa:unity-team/demo-stuff
<Cimi> Saviq, I used mwc-flash
<Cimi> Saviq, I enabled rw
<Saviq> Cimi, it's rw by default
<Cimi> Saviq, run update / upgrade
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, it wasn't
<Saviq> Cimi, newer unity8 in trunk than in ppa
<Saviq> Cimi, you can force-downgrade
<Cimi> anyway that's what I did
<Saviq> or wait 20 mins
<Cimi> I have to start packing
<Saviq> or do that
<Cimi> I just wanted to learn in case other people have issues sunday while flashing/upgrading
<Cimi> Saviq, but if we won't have wifi, how do we use all the webapps?
<Cimi> 3G?
<Cimi> and tablet?
<Saviq> Cimi, and how am I supposed to answer that? :D
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm not even there
<Cimi> Saviq, hope they have an idea and won't turn into an epic fail :D
<Cimi> Saviq, but I'm sure we won't have wifi
<Saviq> JEEZ FUCK
<Saviq> Cimi, not at you
<karni> Cimi: see #ferrets, I had same problem
<karni> Saviq: you good, pal?
<Saviq> karni, bzr
<karni> le'sigh
<Saviq> karni, sorted
<karni> phew :)
<Cimi> karni, can you paste?
<karni> Cimi: mwc-flash updated -- make sure youre on mwcinstall 0.19 and rootstock-touch 0.15
<karni> Cimi: then mwc-flash, update, dist-upgrade
<Cimi> karni, ok... I installed mwc-flash 4 hours ago...
<Cimi> reinstalled
<karni> Cimi: that's not good enough :) update your mwc-flash
<karni> mwcinstall that is. just update your machine first :)
<karni> Cimi: I confirm stuff works.
<Cimi> karni, indeed
<karni> Saviq: Can I ask for favor? I need to leave, and my branch stopped the build because of whitespace once today. I pushed the fix (2 commits) to same MP, but Jenkins clearly didn't enjoy it either. Can I pretty please you push this through? If not, I'll do that tomorrow. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-category-gradients/+merge/207718
<karni> -> eod
<Saviq> karni, that's against trunk
<Saviq> karni, we're not touching that
<Saviq> karni, new-scopes is fixed already
<karni> Saviq: right. sorry, I meant merging to new-scopes
<karni> oh.. good
<karni> I thought I blocked the build mhr3 kicked off
<Saviq> o/
<Cimi> ok does not work for me
<karni> \o
<Cimi> dist-upgrade from mwc flashed image
<Cimi> results in black screen
<Cimi> ->eod too
<karni> Cimi: apt-cache policy mwcinstall
<karni> && rootstock-touch
<Cimi> 0.17
<karni> 20:41 < karni> Cimi: mwc-flash updated -- make sure youre on mwcinstall 0.19 and rootstock-touch 0.15
<Cimi> puch
<Cimi> ok
<karni> Cimi: clearly, you did not update
<karni> :)
<karni> enjoy your evening guys
<Cimi> like 30 mins ago!
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> you too
<Cimi> thx
<karni> :)
<karni> yw!
<karni> Saviq: you think we could kick off new-scopes build?
<Saviq> karni, just checking why it's not going
<karni> Thank you so much
<Saviq> karni, it's going
<karni> \o/ !!
<Saviq> started 4 mins ago
<karni> thanks, Michal :)
<Cimi> Saviq, enjoy weekend, catch you next week
<Saviq> Cimi, good travels
<Cimi> thx
<kgunn> mzanetti: dude you're on late...
<mzanetti> kgunn: ?
<mzanetti> anything broken?
<kgunn> just noticed you doing stuff on launchpad...go to your weekend already
<mzanetti> hmm... not that I know of
<mzanetti> what happened? I didn't touch launchpad in 3 hours
<kgunn> oh maybe it was auto mail
<mzanetti> I triggered the build recipe before I "left", maybe that is done now
<kgunn> nvmd...return to your silence :)
<mzanetti> :)
<kgunn> or beer drinking
<mzanetti> have a nice weekend!
<kgunn> later
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-22
<karni> dang. some tiles have suspiciously large padding/take a lot of space. (FYI ssweeny, I'm aware of this, just noticed)
<karni> Saviq: damn. FilterGrid doesn't collapse back when you expand and shrink a category.
<Saviq> karni, it's the damn childrenRect :/
<karni> yeah. I'm looking into it. It's still there, I was wondering if I touched it.
<Saviq> karni, you didn't in the end
<Saviq> karni, I've a partial fix
<karni> I'm here if you need me.
<karni> everything looks fantastic, but this is UI show stopper
<Saviq> karni, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6975701/
<Saviq> karni, that has two results: a) everything looks better again, but b) everything goes under section headers
 * karni tries
<karni> Saviq: I'm afraid your fix breaks at least some layouts. I'll send a screenshot
<Saviq> karni, yeah, I said it's a partial one...
<karni> ah, that's the "under section headers" part
<Saviq> karni, what I don't understand is why we didn't see that before :/
<karni> Saviq: I agree :/
<Saviq> something must've changed
<karni> This appeared since yesterday, right?
<karni> I mean, it wasn't there before. Obviously.
<Saviq> karni, I wonder if the gradients cause it...
<karni> also crossed my mind
 * karni tries disabling
<Saviq> karni, I think I understand what's happening
<Saviq> karni, and think I've a fix
<karni> Saviq: gradients do make stuff worse. if they're not othe root cause themselve.
<Saviq> karni, yes they are
<Saviq> karni, think about it
<karni> then I dropped the ball
<Saviq> karni, no you didn't
<Saviq> karni, it's just something we didn't think of
<Saviq> karni, with childrenRect, the thing grows to accomodate the expanded FilterGrid
<Saviq> karni, but when FilterGrid collapses
<karni> if you think you have a fix, I'll let you focus. please get back to me.
<Saviq> karni, the gradients are still there
<karni> then gradients stay in place?
<karni> meeeeh
<karni> of course..
<Saviq> and childrenRect does not go back
<karni> Saviq: you're definitely right
<Saviq> karni, should be enough to move the gradients inside the Loader
<karni> still, I dropped the ball there.
<karni> Saviq: want me to do that?
<Saviq> karni, doing
<karni> ack
<karni> consider pushing that to lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8-category-gradients so we don't let that MP regress later
<Saviq> karni, try http://paste.ubuntu.com/6975767/
<karni> ack
<karni> download as text -> sign in. this is rubbish
<Saviq> karni, copy/paste
<Saviq> karni, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/784485
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 784485 in ubuntu-website-content "Ubuntu pastebin requires Launchpad credentials for getting the plaintext version of a paste" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<karni> Saviq: :D
<karni> nah, signed in. but thanks for the bug haha
<Saviq> karni, it's because of abuse
<karni> hrm
<karni> Saviq: +1
<karni> Saviq: Is it just me, or the carousel has quite large padding at the top? This might not be related, though
 * karni pushes to phone and tries there, too, just double checking
<Saviq> karni, it's even more visible on tablet, I'll do testing there, too
<Saviq> karni, please push to your branch yourself
<karni> ok
<Saviq> karni, but actually let me have a quick look still
<karni> sure, take your time
<Saviq> karni, index is reaching out of scope
<karni> Saviq: your fix works well. the only (possibly unrelated) thing I noticed is large top/bottom carousel padding. everything else looks great overall.
<Saviq> karni, yeah unrelated
<Saviq> karni, to fix in Carousel.qml most probably
<Saviq> karni, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6975798/
<karni> ack, will test
<karni> unnecessarily I pushed the other fix like 5 seconds ago, I'll overwrite, so ignore that
<Saviq> karni, k
<Saviq> karni, so yeah, if ok, push to your branch and I'll merge that again
<karni> Saviq: tested, pushed. https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-category-gradients/+merge/207718
 * Saviq remembers to think/talk to folks about childrenRect
<karni> I've learned my lession, one has to be careful with childrenRect
<karni> ssweeny: The problem I mentioned above has been fixed.
<Saviq> karni, /me too, don't worry, I saw that yesterday night and tried to fix, but sleeping apparently helps
<karni> oh yes, gotta sleep to think clearly
<Saviq> now, if only LP wouldn't timeout 99% of the time on recipes ;(
<karni> gaaaah I have that
<Saviq> and apparently there's some quota I'm going over ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
<karni> ?????????
<Saviq> ok, kicked
<karni> \m/
 * Saviq thinks that's all fires extinguished, will try to look at the disproportioned recent apps later
<karni> \o/
 * karni noticed small visual stutter when switching screens/scopes/swipe left|right, after opening i.e. grooveshark scope from Scopes scope.
<karni> if you swipe left/right after rebooting the phone, there's no stutter, all's fluent. when you open a scope from scopes scope (I tested with Grooveshark), go back, and then switch screens/scopes, there's small sutter around the middle phrase of the screen switch.
 * karni afk
#ubuntu-unity 2014-02-23
<G__81> Hi. I see reports stating that Ubuntu Unity 8 would be QML based so does that mean all default applications (gnome-terminal, Nautlius etc) would be changed to Konsole, dolphin and so on ?
<G__81> is my understanding right ?
<G__81> so  which means, the kubuntu distribution and Ubuntu would be completely based on QT and both using QT stuff alone
<kklimonda> not really
<kklimonda> the problem is, konsole, dolphin and the rest of KDE apps are.. well, KDE
<kklimonda> and nothing is stopping them from shipping gnome-terminal & co. with QML Unity8
<G__81> kklimonda: so in 14.10 would the default apps undergo change
<G__81> ?
<G__81> or simply put would Ubuntu ditch everything with gnome and move completely to QT based apps ?
<kklimonda> ubuntu doesn't have resources to ditch all the gnome apps and rewrite them in Qt
<kklimonda> so I don't think there is going to be a major shuffle in default apps
<kklimonda> I'm actually really curious to see how well will they integrate Gtk+ with Qt/QML
<G__81> oh ok
<G__81> i was under the impression that 14.10 will have Konsole instead of gnome-terminal and dolphin instead of Nautilus and so on
<Saviq> kklimonda, same way we integrate non-gnome compiz/unity7 right now, it doesn't really matter what the shell's written in
<Saviq> but no, there's no plan to switch to KDE for default apps
<kklimonda> Saviq: what about gvfs? are there plans to get it working well with Qt? last time I checked the open/save dialog in Qt apps behaved slightly differently
<Saviq> kklimonda, nothing is on the road map right now, but that would probably be one of the things that need happening - depending on the end goal
<Saviq> kklimonda, right now we're focusing on the phone model, where there's not meant to be a "file" chooser in that sense, rather a "content" chooser, that will be mediated content exchange between two apps, with UIs implemented by the apps themselves
<kklimonda> yeah, really sad about you focusing on the phone :(
<Saviq> kklimonda, in that world on the desktop one of those apps could be a file chooser, though
<kklimonda> mhm
<Saviq> kklimonda, why's that, most of the world seems quite happy ;) we've focused on the desktop for quite some time now ;D
<Saviq> but that's a dying market, consumer devices move towards tablets/phones more and more
<kklimonda> well, I don't need a phone os, but there are bugs in unity that are making my life harder than needed
<kklimonda> and some of those have basically been declined for fix in unity 7.x
<Saviq> kklimonda, depending on the nature of those bugs, they might be declined from unity 8 too, if they're incoherent with our design vision
<Saviq> kklimonda, other than that, it's open source, really
<kklimonda> no, my problem is that unity under compiz is intercepting the super key
<kklimonda> and it's messing up with VMs
<Saviq> kklimonda, the, unfortunately abrasive, but true, answer is "patches welcome"
<Saviq> kklimonda, we have to focus on some things, VMs isn't a general enough usecase that we'd like to spend time on it
<kklimonda> cool, it's a bug though - not a new feature
<kklimonda> would be nice to know that you are commited to fixing those
<kklimonda> and from what I've read in the bug report, it's a compiz limitation, and may go away once unity 8 is released - but it's been like 2 or 3 years since it got reported, so yeah..
<Saviq> kklimonda, yeah, we're definitely going to try and not bring those kind of bugs over to the Mir / Unity8 world
<Saviq> kklimonda, if it was easy to fix in compiz, it would have been fixed - but since it has not, by neither us nor the community, it must be somewhat difficult (I don't know compiz code, but that's a general thing)
<Saviq> gtg
<gatox> Saviq, hi, still around?
<gatox> mhr3, hi
<mhr3> hey
<gatox> mhr3, hi, do you have a minute, we were having some problems with the scope regarding the scope api
<mhr3> gatox, shoot
 * Saviq around, too
<mhr3> Saviq, btw latest everything is so pretty ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, it wasn't like that yesterday ;D
<mhr3> i didn't want to kill myself even after using it for like an hour :)
<gatox> Saviq, mhr3, the list of Results that is created to show apps in the dash has the proper info to launch the app for installed apps..... BUT, when we want to install a new app, we don't go through the dash again to parse the .desktop files, etc..... so, when you open a preview for an uninstalled app and choose to install, you move to the progress preview, and then to installed preview, which shows the OPEN button, but when you press that b
<gatox> utton, that RESULT object, still has the uri as the http://search.apps... fromm the server..... we have a function to retrieve the path to to the desktop file parsing the manifest
<gatox> Saviq, mhr3 the problem is that we don't have anyway to change the uri in the result object that is received by the perform_action function in the Scope, so it keeps trying to open that url in the browser when you press open
<Saviq> gatox, couldn't you send appid:/// in the last preview?
<mhr3> ah, hmmm
<gatox> Saviq, what?
<Saviq> mhr3, ah that's mapped from the result itself?
<gatox> yes
<mhr3> yea, scope doesn't really have a chance to change the result for which it is doing a preview
<gatox> for a perform_action creating a ActionResponse with NotHandled, so the app is opened from the Dash it use the result info
 * mhr3 thinks about a workaround
<gatox> any ideas how to fix that? is it possible to do somethig from the scope?
<Saviq> gatox, you could url-dispatch the appid:///
<Saviq> mhr3, unless you have some better idea to handle it unity-side
<mhr3> gatox, we want to support scope-free actions, much like we had previously
<mhr3> so action could specify a uri, and dash would deal with that uri
<mhr3> bypassing the standard result uti
<mhr3> uri*
<gatox> mhr3, but that is not possible now, right?
<mhr3> not right away
<mhr3> only a patch away though
<mhr3> a pretty simple patch for that manner
<mhr3> matter
<gatox> mhr3, a patch where? unity-scope-api?
<mhr3> gatox, no, shell plugin
<gatox> mhr3, anyone who could do it today? should i move to Saviq suggestion for now?
<mhr3> Saviq, wouldn't doing that loose animations and stuff?
<gatox> Saviq, for what you suggest..... should i just: QDesktopServices::openUrl(QUrl("appid:///desktop_file")); ??
<Saviq> gatox, yes
<Saviq> gatox, well, not desktop_file
<Saviq> gatox, for desktop_file you'd do application:///desktop_file
<Saviq> gatox, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher
<Saviq> mhr3, shouldn't
<gatox> Saviq, thx!!
<Saviq> mhr3, we url-dispatch apps all the time
<Saviq> mhr3, and it should be fully supported
<mhr3> in that case, that's the easier solution for now
<Saviq> I think so, yeah
<Saviq> gatox, ugh, that doc is outdated quite a bit
<gatox> Saviq, mhr3 thanks both! i'll try that now
<mhr3> gatox, another option would be to use for uninstalled apps uris which == installed ones
<gatox> mhr3, maybe..... but that would require LOTS of changes right now, for retrieving the info from the server, etc.... maybe that could be done in a future interation
<mhr3> isn't it just appid:///app_id ? :)
<mhr3> but i can see that doing that would require more changes
<Saviq> mhr3, any pointers on debugging a dying scope? I'm testing gatox's tweak for launching apps, but when I click Open, I get back to dash (which might be correct 'cause he's returning HideDash), but then the scope seems to die (no results until scope-registry restart)
<mhr3> oooooh
<mhr3> i know what is that
<gatox> mhr3, really?! :D
<mhr3> calling openUrl from non-gui application crashes qt
<mhr3> i've seen that in shell plugin tests
<gatox> mhr3, that sounds like a reason here
<mhr3> Saviq, but otherwise you can just ps aux, look for the scope cmd line, kill it and respawn with gdb
<Saviq> mhr3, right, makes sense
<mhr3> sorry that i didn't think about that an hour ago
<Saviq> mhr3, nw
<Saviq> gatox, you could use liburl-dispatcher directly
<gatox> Saviq, yap.... i'll try that
<gatox> Saviq, mhr3 thx both again!
<mhr3> wouldn't it be enough to just invoke `upstart-app-launch ...`?
<mhr3> Usage: upstart-app-launch <app id> [uris]
<Saviq> gatox, or that ↑
<Saviq> mhr3, :/, I get "usage: scoperunner runtime.ini configfile.ini [configfile.ini ...]"
<mhr3> Saviq, `scoperunner "" foo.ini`
<Saviq> mhr3, ah
<mhr3> not easily visible in ps that the second arg is empty :)
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed
<Saviq> mhr3, gatox, yeah crashes in openUrl
<Saviq> so should be that
<gatox> good to know
<gatox> Saviq, i'm having some issues with cmake (not my area of expertise)... do you know of any projeect using liburl-dispatcher that i can look how they link it?
<Saviq> gatox, qtubuntu most probably, checking
<Saviq> crap, it's in qmae
<Saviq> qmae
<Saviq> qmake
<Saviq> ah actually... platform-api?
 * Saviq checks
<Saviq> gatox, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/platform-api/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntu/application/url_dispatcher/CMakeLists.txt
<gatox> Saviq, thanks!
<mhr3> gatox, why are you complicating your life? QProcess::execute("upstart-app-launch", {"app.id"});
<gatox> Saviq, if it's not much trouble, could you check if it works now in the device? same branch
<gatox> mhr3, i was trying to avoid qt calls for this, because we need to use some special functions to execute that.... it the dispatcher doesn't work, i'll use qt (believe me, i would like to just use qt functions :P)
<Saviq> gatox, on it
<gatox> thx
<mhr3> gatox, so you're assuming that url-dispatcher is actually thread safe, but i doubt that :P
<Saviq> gatox, it's working!
<gatox> Saviq, yeyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Saviq> gatox, uninstalling doesn't, still, unfortunately
<Saviq> gatox, so how do we want to get it to the ppa? are you landing it to distro?
<gatox> Saviq, yes.... uninstalling seems that needs more work
<gatox> Saviq, i'll try to look at it, but without being able to test it here is hard
<gatox> Saviq, are you looking at the messages in #u1-client?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-16
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could you run the test plans for vivid silo 18 http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-018 ?
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Unity8
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/scopes
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> let me just the fix for the dash hint thing and i'll do this one
<tsdgeos> Saviq: will you do the rest of review of https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/attributeAspectRatio/+merge/249472 or want me to find someone else?
<tsdgeos> also, can someone do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/update_qmltypes/+merge/249612 ? it's just running an automated tool :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you do https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422260 ?
<tsdgeos> er
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422260 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "bottom edge hint inactive in application details screen" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noManageDashHintPreview
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unlikely this week
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: maybe you can do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/attributeAspectRatio/+merge/249472  too?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when testing the screenshot feature, please not how does long-vol-press behave
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what was/might be the problem?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we've switched from onPressed to onRelease for incremental changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so if we didn't take care, we might have broken long press to change quickly
 * Saviq actually flashes the silo to check
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah broken
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what I was afraid
<Saviq> ok /me replies to his own email
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but that was 18 vs 20 or is it vivid vs rtm?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's in vivid 18, to be ported to rtm 20
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422309 this is not us, but who to assign to?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422309 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Today's scope doesn't refresh automatically and indicates wrong day" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just asked cwayne to reassign as appropriate
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq: needs fixing test wise
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-open-new-scope-from-tmp/+merge/249471
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it segfaults for you?
<Cimi> on your machine?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: doesn't it for you?
<Cimi> mmm nope
<Cimi> let me try again
<tsdgeos> Cimi: testPreview, not the new test you added
<Cimi> tsdgeos, oh yeah...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, here too
<Cimi> thanks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how do you run a test with gdb?
<tsdgeos> there's two ways
<tsdgeos> the lazy and the non lazy one
<tsdgeos> non lazy one
<tsdgeos> make testPreview VERBOSE=moo
<tsdgeos> and then get the command line and inject gdb
<tsdgeos> the lazy one
<tsdgeos> make gdbtestPreview
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you did you bother telling me the non lazy one? :D
<tsdgeos> in case one day you need to run valgrind
<tsdgeos> or some other tool
<Cimi> ahah ok
<Cimi> segfaults as soon as start loading with the lazy method
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> Cimi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10254655/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: basically there's no scopes in that test
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can I instantiate scopes for the test?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, or patch the mocks to close gracefully when scopes is null?
<tsdgeos> close gracefully?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if segfaults because scopes is null, maybe we can skip the code that segfaults if scopes is null
<Cimi> tsdgeos, or initialize scopes for the test
<tsdgeos> what does that have to do with closing?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I saw a deletepointer, nevermind, it's the triggered signal
<tsdgeos> yes it is
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cool, can you review my small reviews i have waiting for manpower?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I did review the one for the manage dash
<tsdgeos> ah cool
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just have to comment on the launchpad page :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there is just one empty line to remove at end of tst_Dash
<Cimi> I tested and I don't see regressions
<tsdgeos> Cimi: line's gone
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I also tested that your test failed before
<Cimi> so yeah, approving
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do you think you could do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/update_qmltypes/+merge/249612 and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/attributeAspectRatio/+merge/249472 ?
<tsdgeos> first one is just running the make target
<tsdgeos> second one is a bit trickier
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes I can
<tsdgeos> Cimi: cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you trigger a rebuild of the silo? or we wait for josh's fix?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll rebuild the silo without Josh's items
<cwayne_> Saviq, hey, so re: that today scope bug, it kind of seems like a unity8 thing to me, shouldn't scopes be auto-refreshed every once in a while?
<Saviq> cwayne_, no
<Saviq> cwayne, at least we don't have the facilities to do that right now
<Saviq> cwayne_, if we went that way, all scopes would declare to refresh every 5 mins, meh
<cwayne_> Saviq, hm, so how else could we do it then?
<Saviq> cwayne, ideally all the scopes that are aggregated there are informed when there's new content there, either via push notifications or helpers on the device (say mediascanner, telephony etc.)
<Saviq> cwayne, then the dash refreshes the content when it makes sense, not at arbitrary points in time
<Saviq> cwayne, i.e. push vs. pull
<tsdgeos> Cimi: answered your comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/attributeAspectRatio/+merge/249472
<Saviq> tsdgeos, silo is built
<davidcalle> Saviq, what about auto-refreshing only favorited scopes, with a frequency based on their sorting in the dash? More accessed scopes would be refreshed more often.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oki
<Saviq> davidcalle, I'd say not until we get diffs instead of full refreshes
<Saviq> davidcalle, full refresh is just too disruptive UI-wise
<davidcalle> Saviq, you mean that we are actually going to have Dash diffs?
<davidcalle> :P
<cwayne_> Saviq, so how do you signal a refresh? that dbus api?
<Saviq> cwayne_: yup
<Saviq> davidcalle, if you bug pete-woods1 enough about it (and pstolowski when he's back from holidays :P)
<Saviq> or well, you don't even need to wait ;P
<davidcalle> Saviq, I'll be a great tester for that silo ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: can I push manually to trunk instead of the MP? I've all packages ready to push now the changelog entry.
<Mirv> or well, I can actually mark that as merged
<Mirv> so both win!
<Mirv> Saviq: what's the logic btw that I've checked out clean lp:unity8 today, I updated the changelog entry (+ merged your branch) and tagged the release, and pushing it once again says "11 tags updated"?
<Mirv> where do all the tags still come from :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i've tested that silo and it looks good to me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do i have to write that somewhere?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: did you figure out what was the scope/problem you told me on friday?
<greyback_> tsdgeos: if happy with silo, you go to the spreadsheet, find the row for the silo, there's a column "Testing pass" which you can fill in
<tsdgeos> greyback_: "the spreadsheet" is an alien concept to me
<tsdgeos> Cimi: do you still need help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1414870 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414870 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Result subtitles are cut off" [High,In progress]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can try if you can reproduce, I will fix it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so you can't repro?
<tsdgeos> oki
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so the better would be trying to reproduce with tryCard
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think that from the meetup scopes, I see a similar or different bug
<tsdgeos> cwayne_: which scope is this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1414870
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414870 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Result subtitles are cut off" [High,In progress]
<cwayne_> tsdgeos, eventbrite, want me to send over a click
<davmor2> cwayne_: go home your drunk, that or not drunk enough,  you're meant to be on holiday :P
<Saviq> Mirv, looks like your branch was contaminated with bad tags
<cwayne_> davmor2, lol
<taringen> Can anybody help to confirm a bug reported by me? I just want to know if I am really the only one.
<taringen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1393024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393024 in unity (Ubuntu) "Graphical corruption with hidpi scaling " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Mirv> Saviq: but how, if it was fresh checkout, copying changelog and no-op merge of your branch? I'd guess your branch was clean checkout too. just interesting.
<Saviq> Mirv, might not have been actually
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, my branch was infected, too
<Saviq> josharenson, hey, did you see email?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: rumour is that USA is on holiday today
<Saviq> oh
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> ok, /me will get at work later tonight then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you have a sec, i'd want your opinion over https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1414870
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1414870 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Result subtitles are cut off" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: basically subtitles with \n are cut
<tsdgeos> it's something we want to support?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we should sanitize on input?
<Saviq> and s/\n//
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but then it'll look crap (i.e. not as they want)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't support multi-line subtitles, per design
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do we not have a maximumLineCount: 1 there? we should
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we don't
<tsdgeos> Saviq: adding it "fixes" it
<tsdgeos> not sure cwayne_ et al will be happy with the fix :D
<Saviq> well, that's the design
<Saviq> sorries
<Saviq> gtg o/
<Mirv> darn those infectious bazaar branches!
<Saviq> indeed
<cwayne_> whats up?
<tsdgeos> cwayne_: using \n in subtitle is not "according to design" to what subtitle is supposed to do, that's why it breaks
<cwayne_> tsdgeos, hrm okay, so if i take out the \n, will it wrap?
<tsdgeos> cwayne_: subtitle's are supposed to be 1 line, so no it won't wrap
<tsdgeos> that's what design for subtitles is
<cwayne_> so what if it's too long? is it just cut off with ...
<tsdgeos> yes
<cwayne_> that's better than just cut off i suppose
<taringen> Can anybody help to confirm a bug reported by me? The bug was set incomplete and I don't know why. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1393024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393024 in unity (Ubuntu) "Graphical corruption with hidpi scaling " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<taringen> Can anybody help to confirm a bug reported by me? The bug was set incomplete and I don't know why. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1393024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393024 in unity (Ubuntu) "Graphical corruption with hidpi scaling " [Undecided,Incomplete]
<taringen> Can anybody help to confirm a bug reported by me? The bug was set incomplete and I don't know why. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1393024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1393024 in unity (Ubuntu) "Graphical corruption with hidpi scaling " [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-17
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mornin'
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hey
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we got 5.4 breaking a bunch of our tests ;/
<tsdgeos> did we?
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10269595/
<Saviq> oups
<Saviq> tsdgeos, runaway :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10269595/
<tsdgeos> what
<tsdgeos> clicking the link makes it vanish
<tsdgeos> maybe needs a qt 5.4 rebuild?
<tsdgeos> anyhow
<tsdgeos> yeah i'll have a look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can repro locally after a rebuild
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the other priority we have today is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/physical-key-mapper/+merge/249890 - if Daniel shows up early, he could review, otherwise I'd like you to have a look, and mzanetti to test rtm silo 2
<Saviq> 20
<tsdgeos> Saviq: he's carnival'in
<tsdgeos> so i don't think he'll show up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then yeah, please review, it's not huge
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> now clicking on that link didn't make it crash
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> if you have an idea to simplify, let me know, it was 1am yesterday I finished that, so might've missed something
<Saviq> tsdgeos, network issues? or IRC acting up?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: irc client crashing because of Qt 5.4
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10269746/
<Saviq> o yay ;)
<mzanetti> moin moin
 * mzanetti starts testing silo2
<Saviq> mzanetti, 20, not 2
<Saviq> mzanetti, before that, you might wanna ask trainguards to update qtsystems in silo 0
<mzanetti> mhm
<Saviq> I just kicked a unity8 build
<Mirv> right, your qtsystems needs to be rebased on the new git snapshot and version bumped
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you update me on deadlines?
<mzanetti> silo20, today EOD, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes silo20 eod otday
<tsdgeos> Saviq: damn the touch stuff daniel did seems not to be working the same :/
<tsdgeos> we really need to get this qmluitests into the packaging :/
<mzanetti> Mirv: I've updated my qsysteminfo branch. should build fine agains 5.4 now
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... rtm silo20 turns the screen off when I try to take a screenshot
<mzanetti> shouldn't there be a u-s-c branch too in there?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's not needed anymore with saviq's code
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how do you take a screenshot? note it's the two volume keys now
<tsdgeos> just press them at the same time
<mzanetti> not working here
<mzanetti> takes a screenshot with power + voldown
<mzanetti> but also turns the screen off
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well you should not be pressing power :D
<mzanetti> then no screenshots here
<tsdgeos> then rebuild the silo?
<tsdgeos> which branches are there?
<mzanetti> only unity8
<mzanetti> ok, can try a rebuild... thought it would have been ready for testing (as per emails in my inbox)
<tsdgeos> yeah looked like it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but yeah look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-20150213/+merge/249680
<tsdgeos> it has
<tsdgeos>  } else if (event.key == Qt.Key_VolumeDown) {
<tsdgeos> if (event.isAutoRepeat && !d.ignoreVolumeEvents) root.volumeDownTriggered();
<tsdgeos>  else if (!event.isAutoRepeat) {
<tsdgeos>  if (d.volumeUpKeyPressed) {
<tsdgeos>  if (Powerd.status === Powerd.On) root.screenshotTriggered();
<mzanetti> right... says that commit is 12 hours old
<tsdgeos> so screenshot is triggered with down+up
<mzanetti> and the last rebuild from silo is 12h too
<mzanetti> so probably not in that build yet. building now
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: think this is 5.4 related? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197896968/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.ubuntu-system-settings_0.3%2B15.04.20150217-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> mirv had a patch that adds the missing include
<tsdgeos> not sure if it has landed or not
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ↑ ?
<Mirv> mzanetti: ok. someone else I guess uploaded it to your silo last time, but do you want me to do it now?
<mzanetti> Mirv: yes please
<Mirv> mzanetti: tsdgeos: sorry, ubuntu-system-settings trunk now up-do-date. it was a patchwork of multiple branches.
<mzanetti> ok. rebuilding systemsettings in silo0 then
<tsdgeos> Mirv: we need to add to the "things to check when moving qt"
<tsdgeos> run qmluitests in unity8
<tsdgeos> i forgot and we have lots of broken tests regarding touch now :/
<Mirv> tsdgeos: please add to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/Qt
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I now added a new header "Checks to be done by certain upstreams" that could be useful
<Mirv> (or have qmluitests part of AP:s or something..)
<Mirv> mzanetti: new qtsystems building in 000 https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-000/+sourcepub/4783146/+listing-archive-extra
<mzanetti> Mirv: thanks!
<tsdgeos> Mirv: added a line
<Mirv> tsdgeos: great!
<tsdgeos> Mirv: the plan is having qmluitests as part of the regular make check, but until that happens let's have that line :D
<Encrypt> Hello ther eo/
<Encrypt> tedg, o/
<Encrypt> I managed to have the count in the dock \o/
<Encrypt> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19626172/dock_count.png
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I didn't understand if I have to add maximumLineCount or not
<Cimi> tsdgeos, do we care?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: let's add it so others don't try to use \n again and complain when it breaks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok, both attributes and subtitle?
<Cimi> attributes has it already
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you remember which bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422689 is duplicate of?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422689 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cached (?) lock screen messages not translated" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> MacSlow: is this wanted? http://i.imgur.com/cVnOPma.png
<mzanetti> looks like a bug to me
<MacSlow> mzanetti, certainly a bug
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what's wrong?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the notification covers the panel
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the notification needs to respect the top-bar
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: where's that? rtm?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, how did you force this to happen?
<mzanetti> so... silo 20 no good yet
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you sure that's new?
<mzanetti> well, it doesn't happen on my dogfooding phone
<mzanetti> an reflash to check
<mzanetti> can
<MacSlow> mzanetti, this used to be a bug... very long ago
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so we want regular rtm, right? let me see
<mzanetti> yeah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/fix-long-subtitle-card/+merge/249984
<MacSlow> mzanetti, unless the panel-height isn't messed around with, this should not happen
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yeah seems to work here
<mzanetti> probably some issue with cherry-picking
<tsdgeos> yeah
<mzanetti> iirc there was a change related to panelHeight in trunk which isn't in rtm ye
<mzanetti> t
<tsdgeos> cherry-picking of death
<MacSlow> mzanetti, fyi... overall placement for notifications-listview happens in Shell.qml
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: weird... I just reflashed rtm and seems I have the issue there too
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i was using image 234
<tsdgeos> let me use 236
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: well is on release or on autorepeat, is it really that bad?
<tsdgeos> it felt ok to me
<mzanetti> it's not *that* bad... but still not as good as direct feedback
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1327419
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1327419 in libusermetrics (Ubuntu) "Infographic's language not updated until the metric value is changed" [High,In progress]
<pete-woods> I've marked the duplicate
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: thanks :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: 236 works fine here on krillin
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: weeeird
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you do?
<mzanetti> so afaict the topmostIsFullscreen property in Notifications is broken in trunk and in rtm
<mzanetti> MacSlow|lunch: ^
<Cimi> tsdgeos, need my help on anything?
<mzanetti> still that doesn't explain the issue
<mzanetti> must be something with panel.panelHeight
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: but but it works for me :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with this I am done, unless I start fixing the zoom with the image gallery preview
<MacSlow|lunch> mzanetti, I'll look into it when I'm back from eating
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'm looking at some regressions we have due to 5.4 in touch, no other thing for you in my side
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so if you have something else to fix, fix!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: which channel did you flash?
<mzanetti> wat!
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-device-flash  --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<mzanetti> rebooted, it works now
<mzanetti> without changing anything
<tsdgeos> :S
 * mzanetti installs silo20 again
<mzanetti> ok... broken again
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I have a feeling the SIM pin notification breaks it
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> that may be
<tsdgeos> i have no sim
<tsdgeos> it'd be cool if you confirm it in plain rtm
<tsdgeos> so we have a proper bug to fix :)
<mzanetti> yep, on it
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yep, confirmed... removing the sim fixes it. the one time it was working before was because I'm suffering from the bug where the Nexus4 sometimes won't pick up the sim card
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: good, assign to MacSlow|lunch then :)
<mzanetti> yep, I'll report
<tsdgeos> darg
<tsdgeos> so there's touch event compression now
<tsdgeos> breaks all our tests
<tsdgeos> question is if also breaks runtime or not
<tsdgeos> seems it doesn't
<tsdgeos> so let's force it for tests now only
 * mzanetti is not exactly sure what tsdgeos is talking about :D
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: we have lots of tests failing with Qt 5.4
<tsdgeos> because QtQuick has introduced "touch event compression",
<tsdgeos> i.e. basically adding up together move events
<tsdgeos> but that breaks some of our tests
<tsdgeos> that do: move, check, move, check,
<mzanetti> does that mean it discards intermediate events?
<tsdgeos> but real life DDAs and stuff work
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes and no
<tsdgeos> basically delays it by 1
<tsdgeos> so basically they are compressing events tha are exactly the same
<tsdgeos> i guess they were getting repeated stationary touch events or something
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> you want to talk to daniel, he does some fancy gesture speed calculations that are probably affected
<mzanetti> Saviq: when you have a minute, please ping me
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: of course, that's why tests are failing
<Mirv> mzanetti: qtubuntu also needs rebuild in 000
<mzanetti> Mirv: ack, thanks
<mzanetti> greyback_: fyi ^^
<Mirv> greyback_: ^ too, since you're rebuilding qtmir atm
<Mirv> :)
<mzanetti> hmm... can't swipe away the volume notification :/
<tsdgeos> not all notifucations are swipable
<MacSlow> mzanetti, that's intentional
<MacSlow> mzanetti, sync. notifications and expanded snap-decisions are not meant to be swipe-able
<mzanetti> I can see how that makes sense for snap decisions, as they have buttons to get away with them
<mzanetti> but volume up/down...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, is the top-margin issue still valid?
<mzanetti> MacSlow: yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422711
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "SIM pin notification breaks notification positioning" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> mzanetti, pong
<MacSlow> mzanetti, trying to reproduce it now
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey
<Saviq> mzanetti, volup+voldown for screenshot
<Saviq> not power after all
<mzanetti> yeah, saw that... feels odd
<mzanetti> the onReleased to change volume
<Saviq> mzanetti, why?
<mzanetti> because it does :D you press and it doesn't change the volume
<Saviq> mzanetti, it odes
<mzanetti> onRelease only
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you release straight away
<Saviq> mzanetti, which is 99% of the use cases
<mzanetti> yeah well... just my opinion
<Saviq> mzanetti, and for long-press it works again
<mzanetti> I wouldn't do it this way
<Saviq> mzanetti, best of both worlds simply, otherwise you'd need to press power *before* vol
<mzanetti> so?
<mzanetti> anyways, if you all agree the onReleased is ok... works for me I guess...
<mzanetti> just doesn't feel polished enough IMO
<mzanetti> another thing is that volume notifcations can't be dismissed by swiping
<mzanetti> which according to Mirco is the expected behavior. feels odd to me too
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ok... reproduced... and got an idea what might be causing it.
<Saviq> mzanetti, notifications are getting a redesign right now, so don't worry there
<mzanetti> mhm, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you have better ideas for the screenshot, I'm all ears,
<Saviq> but requiring power first, then volume, sounds not user friendly, especially on arale, where you have power on top and volume on side
<mzanetti> thing is, you have to look it up anyways how to take screenshots as it's kinda a hidden feature, and very few people will use it.
<mzanetti> but the volume buttons reacting too late affects everyone
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm just fixing a bug now, really, there's no design for this
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, we can file a bug for ubuntu-ux to actually test a few possibilities
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: how about combined swipe-guestures instead of hw-buttons?
<mzanetti> as I said... just my 2 cents... you asked me to test, here's my opinion
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: it would also avoid the always present volume notification on resulting screenshots
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's what my branch fixes
<mzanetti> MacSlow: you're not up to date :)
<MacSlow> mzanetti, well I'm in AP-land atm
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just checked with android, they do it power+home (at least old, + samsung), new one is supposed to be power + voldown,
<Saviq> mzanetti, and holding for 2s
<mzanetti> Saviq: I personally really don't mind how to take screenshots, as long as it doesn't impact other behavior (e.g. no delay of other actions - be it a timer or onReleased)
<Saviq> in any case, I really don't think the onReleased change is so detrimental to the UX, you know because you know, 99% of other people won't even notice
<mzanetti> it just adds a feeling of slowness
<mzanetti> so they won't understand what's happening, but they'll say "the iphone reacts faster to input"
<mzanetti> as an example
<mzanetti> anyways
<mzanetti> it works
<mzanetti> gonna run AP now on the silo
<mzanetti> looks ok otherwise
<mzanetti> greyback_: are you already on it to fix qtubuntu?
<greyback_> mzanetti: yeah
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> thanks
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I have a working fix for LP: #1422711, just need to figure out a good way to test it... qml-wise
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422711 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "SIM pin notification breaks notification positioning" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422711
<paulliu> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/lp1350891_ScrollBackground/+merge/249989
<paulliu> Saviq: I'm wondering if this changes are ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, from a quick look - where's the DashBackground we had previously?
<Saviq> paulliu, but you'll need someone else to review
<paulliu> Saviq: previously I put the DashBackground alongside the ScopeListView. And scroll it by contentY.
<paulliu> Saviq: But the things is tryGenericScopeView works. The background scrolls.
<Saviq> paulliu, yeah, but what I mean is don't we already have a DashBackground, and if we do, why can't I see it being removed?
<Saviq> in the diff I mean
<paulliu> Saviq: got it.
<paulliu> Saviq: Let me remove it.
<mterry> tsdgeos, why don't we run the qmluitests during build anyway?
<tsdgeos> mterry: saviq was working on it
<tsdgeos> mterry: don't remember the exact problems he had
<tsdgeos> let me try to dig the review
<greyback_> suspect an xserver of some kind needed
<greyback_> plus maybe a mock dbus server
<tsdgeos> sure, both are needed
<tsdgeos> but both are things we have already
<tsdgeos> mterry: can't find the MR now, maybe he discarded it
<mterry> fair
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mterry, yeah, I still have it in the pipeline, not sure they will run during build (waste of builders time), but definitely in DEP8
<mterry> Saviq, DEP8 would be great
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that's prio
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey, is your unity8 desktop session on vivid still working? mine freezes on the greeter
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Mine is working and I just updated the machine a couple of hours ago.
<seb128> :-(
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Which greeter is it freezing on? (Unity 8 or the one w/ LightDM)
<seb128> unity8 in session
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hmm, any clues in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log?
<seb128> let me see
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, nothing useful I can see, complaining about loading the battery 100 charged icon, but I doubt it's it
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hmm, strange.  Since you're in U8, I doubt anything useful will be in /var/log/lightdm/unity-system-compositor.log either, but it may be worth checking.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, tried with another user, my log is spammed with "Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/battery-100", I wonder if that's the issue
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hmm, it might be.  I'll look to see if I get that error in my log as well.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, of course my batter is fully charged to get that error I guess
<seb128> on thread is blick in QPixmap code
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I have a fully charged battery as well, but I don't see that error.
<seb128> :-(
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Maybe find the package that the battery-100 image is in a force the package to be reinstalled?  Just a thought...
<josharenson> mardy: was told to ask you about ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts. It builds/installs, but trunk can't get a trusted prompt session (returns null). However when I build rtm branch, it works fine...
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I prefer not, the shell shouldn't freeze on a missing icon
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, so that's still worth a bug report imho
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: True and I agree, it sounds like a bug.  It will definitely prove it's a bug if you replace the missing icon and it all works.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, getting a bt of the hand first :p
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yep
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10276002/
<seb128> getting debug symbols
<seb128> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10276060/
<seb128> Saviq, others, ^ is that a known issue? currently untiy8 desktop hangs on start for me
<seb128> on vivid
<seb128> log has "Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/battery-100" warnings and the bt suggests it's stucked in some image loader
<seb128> could be a qt5.4 fallout
<kgunn> not sure that'd even be unity8 necessarily
<kgunn> but i see what you mean... you wouldn't want unity8 to hang b/c of it
<greyback_> seb128: is it hanging, or using 100% cpu?
<greyback_> that bt is familiar to me
<seb128> greyback_, cpu
<greyback_> yeah
<seb128> which leads to hang
<seb128> well, the UI isn't redrawing
<seb128> it's stucked
<greyback_> seb128: is dbus very busy?
<greyback_> my theory was that the battery status dbus message is firing incredibly fast, causing qt to redraw the battery icon continually
<greyback_> completely blocking everything else
<seb128> greyback_, did you open a bug about that?
<greyback_> seb128: no as I only occasionally discovered this happening
<kgunn> seb128: there is this one
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1417773
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417773 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Unity8 completely frozen (unable to unlock, receive calls, etc)" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> which got debugged down to 3 distinct probs....1 of which was dbus
<seb128> kgunn, doesn't seem the same one
<kgunn> seb128: right...i would suppose gerry's theory would eventually recover ?
<greyback_> I never saw it recover
<seb128> it doesn't recover
<kgunn> so busy forever ?
<seb128> greyback_, dbus doesn't seem especially busy
<seb128> kgunn, seems so
<greyback_> somehow yeah
<seb128> and at every login now on that box
<greyback_> seb128: ok, there goes that theory
<seb128> I can't logging anymore
<seb128> tried 10 times with different users as well
<kgunn> seb128: when did this occur ? like do you know if it worked on Friday...but broke between then and now ?
<seb128> greyback_, the unity8 log suggests it fails to find the icon
<greyback_> seb128: if you're in gdb, could you get the icon string or filename from around frame 4? Might give us a clue
<seb128> greyback_, log has "Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/battery-100"
<greyback_> seb128: sure, but the BT indicates it's doing a pixmap fill
<greyback_> as if it's reading an image
 * greyback_ not sure
<seb128> greyback_, new bt seems a bit different, see bottom of http://paste.ubuntu.com/10276267/
<greyback_> seb128: that's blocked on a dbus call
<seb128> greyback_, how do I print the content of a QString in gdb?
<greyback_> seb128: you need a pretty printer:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10276312/
<greyback_> will add "printqstring" should shoud do the job
<greyback_> I never got this working: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10492290/gdb-pretty-printers-for-qt5
<seb128> greyback_, that gives me a "There is no member or method named len" :-/
<seb128> when trying to printqstring filename
<greyback_> pah
<greyback_> dumb script
<seb128> :-/
<greyback_> if filename hasn't been optimized out, it should be readable
<greyback_> my apologies but I have to go for a couple of hours
<seb128> greyback_, no worry, if you/somebody else is interested in debug more later, let me know
<seb128> meanwhile that box is a brick to me...
<greyback_> will be in touch when I get back
<seb128> I'm probably going to be off for the day when you go back
<seb128> but feel free to ping me tomorrow
<greyback_> ok
<seb128> greyback_, filename = /usr/share/icons/sure/status/scalable/battery-100.svg
<seb128> greyback_, /usr/share/icons/suru/status/scalable/battery-100.svg
<seb128> rather
<seb128> greyback_, opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422835
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422835 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 stucks in icon loading code" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-18
<josharenson> Does anyone know where indicator-sound writes logs, and why changing volume on mako is so laggy?
<tsdgeos> i'm getting a black screen on unity8-desktop-mir-session
<tsdgeos> any idea why?
<tsdgeos> unity8 doesn't seem to be running, that'd be a reason i guess :D
<tsdgeos> seb128: ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> greyback: want me to top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/port-to-mirclient/+merge/245164 or you want to give it a go too?
<greyback> tsdgeos: feel free to top approve
<seb128> tsdgeos, didn't see that bug yet, do you have anything useful in .cache/upstart?
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<tsdgeos> seems like tried to use X11 instead of mir
<tsdgeos> log says
<tsdgeos> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<seb128> maybe some desktop backend missing?
<tsdgeos> seb128: don't know, i just installed unity8-desktop-session-mir and hoped it'd work :D
<seb128> tsdgeos, it should, not sure what's going on
<tsdgeos> seb128: it can be started from regulra X11 lightdm, right?
<seb128> yes
<tsdgeos> let me try rebooting then
<seb128> greyback, hey
<seb128> greyback, willcooke hit the same battery icon/unity8 stucked issue yesterday
<willcooke> running away, eh?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> willcooke, hey
<willcooke> o/
<seb128> willcooke, did you have the same issue on the tablet? or was that something else?
<willcooke> seb128, indeed - using silo0 the greeter, lockscreen, whatever it's called,
<willcooke> just kinda got stuck
<willcooke> I could see half the pin code thing
<willcooke> but couldnt type on it
<willcooke> your fix sorted it
<seb128> so that was on the n7 as well
<willcooke> yah
<seb128> thanks for confirming
<seb128> Saviq, ^
<willcooke> Just to confirm, I am running a non-standard set up - but I think the problems here are the same root cause
<seb128> right
<seb128> it just means the issue is not desktop specific
<seb128> but it had no reason to be
<seb128> greyback, hey
<greyback> seb128: hi!
<seb128> greyback, did you see what I was saying before?
<greyback> you got the filename
<seb128> yeah
<greyback> the battery icon
<seb128> it's not specific to it though
<greyback> no, hmm
<seb128> this morning the battery is less charged
<seb128> and it has the same issue on battery-060
<greyback> what device do you see this with?
<seb128> greyback, willcooke is getting that bug on his n7 tablet and on his test desktop as well
<tsdgeos> so
<greyback> ok so
<tsdgeos> i got it to work
<seb128> insipiron test laptop
<tsdgeos> and i know why it's broken
<seb128> tsdgeos, oh, tell us!
<tsdgeos> just not sure why only there
 * greyback perks ears
<tsdgeos> seb128: basically the sdk is a bad icon provide
<tsdgeos> it gets asked for a icon of size 24
<tsdgeos> and returns a pixmap of 30, 24
<tsdgeos> then qml goes, oh wait you gave me something of 30
<tsdgeos> and asks for a size of 30
<tsdgeos> and gets 34, 30
<tsdgeos> ad infinitum
<greyback> eek
<tsdgeos> just that it seems in some cases
<tsdgeos> it detects a binding loop
<tsdgeos> so this is if i run it from X11
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288127/
<seb128> tsdgeos, are you talking about my bug now, not about your x11 bug?
<tsdgeos> it detects a loop and stops
<tsdgeos> seb128: yes
<seb128> k
<seb128> great!
<seb128> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422835 if you want a bug to comment on
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422835 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 stucks in icon loading code" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> this is on the unity8 session http://paste.ubuntu.com/10288142/
<tsdgeos> and ad infinitum
<tsdgeos> at some point i was getting
<seb128> right
<seb128> see my bt on ^
<tsdgeos> request "battery-080-charging" QSize(12769, 8268)
<greyback> aha
<greyback> hence the massive memfill
<tsdgeos> the question is why
<tsdgeos> request "battery-080-charging" QSize(37, 24)
<tsdgeos> LoadIcon 37 QSize(57, 37)
<seb128> is that a regression with new qt?
<seb128> that started after the qt5.4 landing for me
<greyback> tsdgeos: what is the "37"
<greyback> seb128: I was seeing it before in 5.3
<tsdgeos> width, height
<greyback> but maybe less often
<tsdgeos> now since that is on the correct aspect ration, i'd expect it to return 37, 24 again, not 57, 37
<tsdgeos> but i guess the sdk icon loader has a bug somewhere
<greyback> tsdgeos: the requested width/height? Am guess the qsize is the returned
<willcooke> seb128, I can't get Bluetooth to turn back on with the N7 - can I do it from a command line?
<tsdgeos> give me a sec i think i have a patch
<tsdgeos> will be back!
<seb128> willcooke, what happens when you try to turn it on?
<willcooke> seb128, in the indicator the slider just turns off again, in the settings app it tuns on and stays on, but nothing happens, no scanning, no connecting, etc - and when I quit the app and go back in it's back to off again
<seb128> willcooke, not sure, try to sudo restart bluetooth maybe?
<willcooke> seb128, heh - that just seems to get stuck doing nothing.
<willcooke> I'll turn it off and back on again
<seb128> willcooke, is bluetoothd running?
<willcooke> appears not
<willcooke> oh
<willcooke> well
<willcooke> service --status-all says yes, ps aux says no
<willcooke> hrm
<willcooke> Running bluetoothd manually works
<mzanetti> greyback: did you already install silo0 today?
<mzanetti> greyback: it's working just fine for me. can't repro kevin's issues
<greyback> mzanetti: just testing it now
<greyback> mzanetti: I share kevin's problem
<seb128> willcooke, it probably segfaulted or something and the init job doesn't restart it in those cases, I sent a patch upstream recently for that
<willcooke> thanks seb128
<tsdgeos> seb128: if you have time can you try https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/nonsquareicons/+merge/250110 ?
<tsdgeos> larsu: you may be interested in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/nonsquareicons/+merge/250110 ?
<larsu> tsdgeos: it's really hard to see what you actually changed :/
 * larsu looks at commit diffs
<tsdgeos> larsu: yeah look at the first one
<larsu> why did you move the class into the header? Nothing else needs it...
<tsdgeos> the second one is actually adding the test (and a small fixlet for the png branch)
<tsdgeos> larsu: the test does
<tsdgeos> though i'm not very happy on how the test looks tbh
<larsu> oh, you're testing the class itself now?
<larsu> weird
<tsdgeos> larsu: ?
<tsdgeos> since results depend on the suru theme changing or not
<larsu> tsdgeos: I would have just tested the provider
<larsu> but fair enough
<tsdgeos> larsu: yes i'm testing only the provider
<tsdgeos> except for the small bit that i want to make sure i'm testing a svg and a png
<tsdgeos> and thus i need access to the functions that return the filename for a given icon
<tsdgeos> which are part of the theme
<tsdgeos> i'm open to a suggestion on how to better test it
<tsdgeos> couldn't find a different way
<larsu> hm, we could make a test theme with differently named svg and png
<tsdgeos> yeah
<larsu> would also get rid of the problem that suru might change
<tsdgeos> but you still do
<larsu> but might not be worth it...
<tsdgeos> theme = IconTheme::get("suru");
<tsdgeos> in the constructor
<tsdgeos> though maybe i can use a default param
<tsdgeos> to fix that
<tsdgeos> let me see
<larsu> tsdgeos: you could also call the test icon theme "suru" and run the test in an env where it only finds that
<tsdgeos> right
<larsu> I wonder why we hardcoded "suru" back then
<larsu> I guess there's no way to fetch the icon theme name?
<dandrader> Saviq, ping
<dandrader> was the last unity8 release a "special", manual one? The commits are all under a merge commit (rev 1616) instead of being merged individually
<tsdgeos> larsu: looks much easier to read now https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/nonsquareicons/+merge/250110 :)
<larsu> indeed, thanks
<tsdgeos> dandrader: which branch?
<larsu> I'll have a look in a bit
<dandrader> tsdgeos, lp:unity8
<tsdgeos> dandrader: right
<tsdgeos> maybe the train has changed?
<tsdgeos> robru: ↑ ?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ah you're back
<dandrader> yes :)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qmluitests54/+merge/250021 is mostly for you
<tsdgeos> the tests need some coercing to pass on touch related stuff due to changes in aggregation of touch events
<tsdgeos> i couldn't find any impact in real world
<tsdgeos> but yuo should have a look and in case anything touch related shows up in vivid-only to know it can be related to that Qt 5.4 change
<dandrader> tsdgeos, checking it
<Trevinho> dpm: happy BD! :)
<dpm> thanks Trevinho! :-)
<larsu> tsdgeos: can't test your changes, uitk fails to build (test failure in localizedApp)
<tsdgeos> larsu: fails to build?
<tsdgeos> built fine here
<tsdgeos> which error do you have?
<larsu> well, test failure
<tsdgeos> ah
<larsu> msgfmt: error while opening "localizedApp/share/locale/en/LC_MESSAGES/localizedApp.mo" for writing: No such file or directory
<larsu> but apparently tests are run by default on `make` ?!
<tsdgeos> no idea
<larsu> :/
<tsdgeos> i did have no problems running make
<tsdgeos> are you building the deb?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: updated https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qmluitests54/+merge/250021
<larsu> tsdgeos: no, I'm running make
<tsdgeos> weird
<larsu> tsdgeos: I can't reproduce the infinite growing problem
<tsdgeos> larsu: where? in the test?
<larsu> tsdgeos: no, with a sample script
<tsdgeos> larsu: well there's a bug, you can try unity8
<tsdgeos> on the desktop or on the tablet
<larsu> is there a way to make the bug show up in a small example?
<larsu> I guess we'll want to include that as a test as well
<tsdgeos> larsu: well ins't the current test enough? why would asking for a icon of 24x16 give me a pixmap of 37x24?
<tsdgeos> which is what the current code does
<seb128> tsdgeos, sorry, took me a while, your fix restore my desktop test machine
<seb128> tsdgeos, commented on the mp saying so
<larsu> tsdgeos: you didn't say that in the MR or the bug...
<tsdgeos> larsu: i didn't say what?
<larsu> tsdgeos: why would asking for a icon of 24x16 give me a  pixmap of 37x24?
<tsdgeos> larsu: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/nonsquareicons/+merge/250110/comments/619927 ?
<seb128> larsu, he said that on the MR
<tsdgeos> larsu: also the commit message
<tsdgeos> Without this patch we could end up in loops like
<tsdgeos> requested icon "battery-080-charging" QSize(24, 24)
<tsdgeos> returned QSize(37, 24)
<larsu> tsdgeos: meh, write it in the description or the bug next time
<tsdgeos> larsu: as said, it's also written in the commit message right on the top
<larsu> tsdgeos: and like I said, I cannot reproduce that
<seb128> I wonder why only some people get the issue :-/
<larsu> a commit message saying "without this patch, X doesn't work" is not very helpful..
<larsu> seb128: because we haven't found the real issue yet
<tsdgeos> larsu: we haven't foudn the reasl issue?
<tsdgeos> you kidding?
<larsu> no, of course not
<tsdgeos> larsu: so you're really arguing the bug is somewhere else and not there?
<larsu> tsdgeos: no. I'm saying I don't know what the issue is yet
<tsdgeos> the issue is
<tsdgeos> that function is returning the wrong pixmap size
<tsdgeos> and there's a test to prove it
<tsdgeos> seb128: it only happens for some people because the other people are getting png icons, that don't have this bug
<seb128> tsdgeos, why isn't everyone getting the same icons? we use the same environment and icon theme...
<tsdgeos> seb128: e.g. i have to unplug my battery-powered-mouse, otherwise the icon that gets shown is the one for battery+mouse and that's a png one that doesn't show the bug
<seb128> oh ok
<tsdgeos> larsu: honestly not sure what more you want besides this test
<larsu> tsdgeos: I'd love to be able to run it for a start
<tsdgeos> larsu: are you on vivid?
<larsu> yes
<larsu> running tst_iconProvider manually doesn't work either
<tsdgeos> can you paste the erorr you get?
<tsdgeos> larsu: make check
<larsu> tsdgeos: another test is failing
<tsdgeos> larsu: make check in the tst_iconProvider directoyu
<larsu> actually, I don't even know. `make` is failing
<larsu> make check in the directory complains about a .pro file missing
<tsdgeos> ok, so maybe i forgot to commit the pro file :)
<tsdgeos> no it's there
<tsdgeos> can you please paste the error?
<larsu> ah, that one's on me, wrong branch
<dandrader> mzanetti, there might be some regression in trunk. the launcher no longer hides itself automatically after a couple of seconds being idle
<dandrader> mzanetti, have you noticed it?
<greyback> dandrader: would your mouse cursor be over it by any chance?
<mzanetti> dandrader: ?
<mzanetti> dandrader: how do you reveal it?
<mzanetti> by a left edge drag or via mouse?
<dandrader> mzanetti, left edge drag on the device
<dandrader> mzanetti, dragging it with the mouse in "make tryLauncher"
<dandrader> (but note that mouse sends touch events in tryFoo runs)
<dandrader> greyback, no
<greyback> dandrader: was worth a shot, it happened to me
<dandrader> mzanetti, so you're not getting this behavior?
<mzanetti> dandrader: it's not supposed to hide any more
<mzanetti> and doesn't do so since december or so
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, why do we still have this dismissTimer in Launcher.qml for?
<mzanetti> because it hides when reviealing by mouse hover
<tsdgeos> in an unmerged branch
<mzanetti> isn't that merged too now?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/reveal-launcher-with-mouse-hover/+merge/248913
<mzanetti> ah ok.
<mzanetti> then no, not merged yet
<tsdgeos> actaully now that i realized i can run unity8 on the desktop just fine
<tsdgeos> i'll review it in a bit
<mzanetti> dandrader: anyhow, I didn't want to drop the timer back then because I knew I need it again for the mouse hover thing
<mzanetti> which is happening in that branch albert just posted
<dandrader> ok
<josharenson> Saviq: lp:indicator-sound is the correct project for unity8, right? When I make changes to it, I am not seeing them propagate.
<larsu> tsdgeos: [sorry, was on the phone] reviewed your patch. thanks
<larsu> tsdgeos: I'm not sure why it fixes your problem, but glad it dos
<larsu> *does
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so i'm trying your hover patch and i can't get it to show the launcher
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: how are you trying?
<mzanetti> hmm... could be we only get it on silo0 yet
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i got your branch, installed it in my pc
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: so you're running on Mir
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes
<tsdgeos> well i guess
<mzanetti> for that you'd need to have qtmir updated to use mirevent2 I think, https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/port-to-msh-shell-and-mirevent2/+merge/248433
<mzanetti> otherwise it won't give us mouse events yet
<mzanetti> you can try on X11 though
<mzanetti> by just running ./builddir/src/unity8
<mzanetti> don't use make tryLauncher, because the qmlscene we use in "try" converts all the mouse events to touch events too
<mzanetti> so you can test on: a device with silo0 installed
<mzanetti> or X11 running the unity8 binary without wrappers (run.sh etc)
<mzanetti> actually, you could also install silo0 on the pc, if it's a VM and not a problem to break/recover
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so one we land this ./run and tryLauncher will be broken "forever"?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, why?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it just won't work with revealing by mouse hover
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but the mouse is threated like a finger in those cases
<mzanetti> so you can still drag it from the left edge
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the dismisstimer seems to not have effect
<tsdgeos> i moved it to 5000 and the thing still hides immediately
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> that doesn't sound right
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: how hard is to get a test for https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/unbreak-notification-positioning-fix-1422711 ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, depends how hard it is to fake a unityMenuModel attached as a hint... I've not tried it yet as the shell-rotation-AP test still keeps me very busy
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: added some comments to the MR
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, done
<josharenson> so, still can't figure out why my changes don't show up in indicator-sound... is there a special install process/variable to set?
<josharenson> tedg: ^^^ ?
<tedg> josharenson, I'm confused, which changes?
<josharenson> tedg: lets say i want to add a print statement... I add it, do make/make install/ and never see it in the logs
<tedg> josharenson, make install may not put it in the correct place. You probably want "bzr bd" which will build a deb for you.
<tedg> Also make sure to restart
<josharenson> tedg: ok, do you know if its possible to X-compile?
 * josharenson tries native in the meantime
<tedg> josharenson, Should be, but I haven't tried.
<josharenson> tedg: thanks, ill let you know if it still doesn't work
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-19
<vthompson> I want to get the Unity 8/Ubuntu Desktop Next session running on an armhf device. Sadly, this means I can not install Unity 8 via the LXC container instructions because there is no armhf iso. If I install the "ubuntu-desktop-next" package, should I assume I might be able to use the Unity 8 session?
<josharenson> tedg: if you are still around, do you know why the indicator-sound log doesn't print in real time? I'm explicitly calling stdout.flush() but it seems to update whenever it feels like (which is a very long wait, or on a reboot)
<tedg> josharenson, Well, Upstart caches it some, but really it should be pretty close. Do you have a \n at the end of your message?
<tedg> josharenson, Are you using g_debug() or debug() in Vala
<josharenson> tedg: I'll try adding the newline... I'm just stdout.printf and tailing the log @ .cache/upstart/indicator-sound
<tedg> Then its probably the newline.
<tedg> vthompson, That's pretty likely, if you can't, it is a bug, please file it.
<tedg> vthompson, Or just harass bregma, he likes it :-)
<vthompson> tedg, sounds good, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, late pong...
<dandrader> Saviq, hi
<dandrader> Saviq, so latest unity8 release has all commits merged under a single one
<dandrader> Saviq, will releases be done like that from now on?
<Saviq> dandrader, huuh?
<dandrader> Saviq, lp:unity8 revision 1616, with message "Releasing 8.02+15.04.20150216.1-0ubuntu1."
<Saviq> dandrader, no, that wasn't planned, but there was a problem merging
<Saviq> dandrader, stuff conflicted slightly between two silos and robru had to resolve, seems like he inadvertently merge them all under one revision, but no, that's not the plan going forward
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, good
<robru> dandrader: Saviq: yeah sorry guys, train really shat the bed on that one. had to fix it by hand.
<Saviq> robru, why are you still online??
<robru> Saviq: oh it's not even midnight... ;-)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, , have you noticed this being printed hundreds of times in unity8.log? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10304224/
<dandrader> tsdgeos,  could that be caused by the move to Qt 5.4?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: are you having 20% cpu usage by doing nothing?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is that Nexus4 or krillin?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, why you ask?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I get this both on N4 and N7
<tsdgeos> dandrader: because there's a bug of a guy reporting 20% usage by doing nothing and he also reports having those
<dandrader> tsdgeos, didn't try krillin
<tsdgeos> i have neither
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that can't be
<tsdgeos> i remember seeing those warnings prior to qt 5.4 too
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I flashed my N4 with --bootstrap a couple of minutes ago to confirm and I'm getting it there
<tsdgeos> but if you're seeing more often, maybe
<tsdgeos> i can try to help if you tell me how to reproduce
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel devel-proposed --bootstrap"
<dandrader> tsdgeos, that should be all :)
<tsdgeos> yeah done that
<tsdgeos> not getting it D:
<dandrader> tsdgeos, how can that be....
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<dandrader> tsdgeos, was that a worried emoticon?
<dandrader> :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, could you point me out to that bug report?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1422898
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1422898 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Excessive CPU usage, even when the screen is turned off" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<karni> Hi folks. I'd like to make use of lockscreen infographics. Any suggestions where I should start reading up on the subject/reference code?
 * karni found https://launchpad.net/libusermetrics but wondering if there's more
<karni> It's even got examples, looks like I'm set :)
<mterry> dednick, bug 1422835 was only due to qt 5.4, right?
<ubot5> bug 1422835 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Unity8 stucks in icon loading code" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1422835
<tsdgeos> we're leaking timers as crazy in unity8
<tsdgeos> start unity8 and it has 3 timers
<tsdgeos> now start unity8-dash and unity8 goes to 189 times
<tsdgeos> now refresh the apps scope
<tsdgeos> and unity8 goes to 341 timers
<tsdgeos> which is very funny given unity8 doesn't really have anything to do with unity8-dash being refreshed
<dednick> mterry: i think the bug only stalled u8 in 5.4 it was still causing issues in 5.3 though
<mterry> dednick, ok...  I was seeing stalls in the past too I think.  But I can't remember 100%.  So I trust ya  :)
<dednick> mterry: yah, it kind stalled a bit in 5.3. not sure if 5.4  was a permenant stall or not.
<greyback> tsdgeos: can I ask, how are you finding the number of timers? debug Qt build?
<tsdgeos> greyback:
<tsdgeos> yeah i uncommented a debug line
<greyback> ok
<tsdgeos> and added a new parameter to the debug
<tsdgeos> so basically yeah i adfedd some code
 * greyback aware of qtmir making a timer per surface
<greyback> but only using it when surface occluded
<tsdgeos> i think i'll rty to find out who's leaking them tomorrow
<tsdgeos> too many timer code in my brain
<rcarlos> quit
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-20
<vthompson> Has anyone else seen issues with an app (say Gallery) crashing when the device is rotated and the upper right tab drawer is tapped? It seems to only happen in vivid, and I was wondering if it is due to initial changes for shell rotation? Also curious what the fix might be. The MWC demo might include a autorotation/convergence demo of the Music app on vivid.
<vthompson> * upper left, rather
<tsdgeos> greyback: yo
<greyback> tsdgeos: hey
<tsdgeos> good hunch on the mirsurfaceitem timer
<greyback> ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: i'll propose a branch
<greyback> tsdgeos: sweet, thanks!
<greyback> I've a branch to use Mir's frame pump, but it caused visual errors
<greyback> might try it again with latest mir
<tsdgeos> i guess this is probably what's causing the regression on mzanetti's game that pat was complaining about
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ↑
<mzanetti> wat?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: there's a bug with qtmir+qt5.4 (or something else) that leaks a timer "every" frame paint
<tsdgeos> thus eventually unity8 spends it's life copying a huge list of timers around
<tsdgeos> and i guess has no time to actually animate your stuff
<mzanetti> aha!
<tsdgeos> s/it's/its
<mzanetti> "a timer on every frame paint"
<mzanetti> that sounds scary even without leaking it
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yes, I'm reading your bug updates, it sounds like it could be the core issue
<Mirv> and hopefully is, making my Qt preration work for the worst useless (always a good news)
<tsdgeos> argable qt should not be leaking the timer if you do it wrong
<tsdgeos> but oh well
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/timer_thread/+merge/250423
<greyback> tsdgeos: thank you
<Mirv> mzanetti: after all, smooth robots vs robots is critically important
<tsdgeos> Mirv: greyback: mzanetti: can we get this into a silo so pat&others can try it?
<greyback> tsdgeos: sure, am just sanity testing it right now
<tsdgeos> k
<Mirv> tsdgeos: greyback: adding a line and kicking the first build already
<greyback> alrighty
 * tsdgeos just got his Google Code In blanket
<tsdgeos> shame winter is almost over :D
<mzanetti> Mirv: of course it is :P
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qmluitests54 ? I guess Daniel didn't top approve because you claimed it too
<Mirv> greyback: tsdgeos: seems much better with the PPA
<tsdgeos> Mirv: great
<greyback> I don't see any visual impact, so will TA
<tsdgeos> greyback: great :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, some indent for pincharea, rest is gine
<Cimi> fine
<tsdgeos> Cimi: indent fixed
<tsdgeos> greyback: Mirv: so how do we go on with that silo? should we land it?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: if upstream ie greyback is happy too, yes please mark the line as tested and I'll land it
<greyback> I'm happy
<Cimi> Saviq, can I do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/properVRangesCurrentScope/+merge/246465 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, go for it
<Mirv> greyback: spreadsheet line 57, then
<Mirv> after happy to mark as tested
<tsdgeos> what do i need to write on it?
<Mirv> oh, right, we need the -gles too though
<Mirv> tsdgeos: usually image tested, tester name, device
<tsdgeos> Mirv: in comments?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: there's the Tested? field, with syntax
<tsdgeos> i'm obviously not on the same spreadsheet as you
<tsdgeos> can't see any tested field
<Mirv> greyback: can you also approve https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtmir/gles_20150220/+merge/250435 ?
<greyback> Mirv: done
<Mirv> tsdgeos: "Testing pass?"  on citrain spreadsheet, but if you are not a lander you probably dom't have edit rights
<tsdgeos> Mirv: yeah i'm not a lander, can't edit
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you ?
<greyback> yeah
<tsdgeos> food time!
<greyback> done
<Mirv> qtmir-gles building, good to go after that
<Mirv> tsdgeos: published
<Mirv> thanks greyback for the help
<greyback_> np
<tsdgeos> awesome guys
<Mirv> nope, you're awesome
<MacSlow> greyback_, how bad is such a mir-common error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10325163 ?
<greyback_> MacSlow: I've never seen that before
<greyback_> suggest you ask in #ubuntu-mir they'll have a better idea
<MacSlow> greyback_, I'm getting that for running my shell-rotation-AP test (which is by now means complete nor correct)
<MacSlow> greyback_, I will... just puzzled by the side-effect one definition in a supporting class has
<greyback_> MacSlow: I'm mystified, the error message alone is peculiar
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> dev days are gone
<tsdgeos> ^W rebranded
<MacSlow> greyback_, that doesn't give me much confidence in evaluation what might be going on :)
<greyback_> MacSlow: I'm not the Mir expert ;) that error is from mir code, best ask mir team!
<MacSlow> greyback_, sure... you were just my first point of entry :)
<MacSlow> greyback_, seems I found a way to avoid that error...
<greyback_> how?
<MacSlow> greyback_, Python-magic I don't really understand... but am glad exists ;)
<MacSlow> greyback_, part of it seems to be a name-collision
<greyback_> whatever you say :) I don't understand the problem, but glad you figured out a fix
<mterry> mzanetti, did you ever figure out why mouse interaction broke?
<tsdgeos> mterry: quick one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/notwohostnames/+merge/250460
<tsdgeos> Cimi: or you if you're bored :D ↑
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure
<mzanetti> mterry: yes, fixed now
<mterry> mzanetti, what did I do?  :)
<mzanetti> mterry: in the end it turned out that it indeed only broke my branch... not trunk... so my bad. sorry for that
<mzanetti> mterry: what happened is that you set LauncherPanel.enabled to false when not "visible"
<mterry> mzanetti, oh well...  good.  Sorry for breaking you though  :)
<mzanetti> and when revealing by mouse it's not going to that state
<mterry> mzanetti, right...  ah...  I did that because Olga tested and could press launcher buttons while dragging it out
<mterry> mzanetti, in the tutorial.  So I figured user shouldn't be able to press buttons while dragging.  But I did not think about mice that's true
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<rcarlos> who
<rcarlos> whois
<rcarlos> ?
<rcarlos> desktop-next latest version one
<rcarlos> end
<rcarlos> quit
<rcarlos> help
#ubuntu-unity 2015-02-22
<xor_x> hello Unity team
<xor_x> can you guys give me a good suggestion for customizing unity? I'm really feeling board with orange theme
<xor_x> any good theme suggestion?
<Daekdroom> xor_x, I like using the Numix GTK and Icon theme.
<Daekdroom> Although it uses an orange palette as well.
<xor_x> Daekdroom, thank you for the suggestion, but the Numix theme have a little bit of problem, if you open any pdf with "Document Viewer", the small menu of the sidebar of DocViewer do not have any color, so it became completely black with both background and foreground
<xor_x> and all derivative of Numix have the same problem, like Ninix, or Numix Bluish
<Daekdroom> Odd. The number appears alright to me.
<xor_x> It's not a huge issue, but it feels not perfect, although I'm not seeking for a perfect theme, i just don't like the orange pallete
<xor_x> not the numbers, the dropdown menu of sidebar where it says "Thumbnail"
<Daekdroom> Hm. That looks wrong indeed.
<Daekdroom> (and it happens in a couple other apps, as far as I remember, such as quodlibet)
<xor_x> any other suggestion?
<Daekdroom> I'm not familiar with any other. To be honest I haven't found good GTK+3 themes that integrate well with Unity in quite awhile.
<xor_x> that's true, I don't know why Unity became so lazy with their visual design
<xor_x> there are peoples out there who likes unity look, though the support for Gnome is better
<xor_x> but unity is pretty good i think
<xor_x> and if they want, they can make a huge level of improvement in it
<Daekdroom> I don't think they have became lazy. Unity has been giving a pretty solid and cohesive UI lately, although it might need a freshen up at this point.
<xor_x> I wish I could join with their team and do some development in it, do you know any way to became connected with them?
<Daekdroom> Well, the mailing list is https://launchpad.net/~unity-design, although I'm not familiar with how it works (i.e. I don't know whether that'd be the better place to ask for help to get started)
<xor_x> no worries, thank you very much for your replies :-)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-22
<pstolowski> cimi, morning!
<pstolowski> cimi, there?
<cimi> pstolowski, yes
<pstolowski> cimi, hey! do you plan any more changes to https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/single-preview/+merge/286646 ? can you get a review? i'd like to start full testing
<cimi> pstolowski, fixing tests basically
<cimi> pstolowski, so yeah, starting testing wouldnt be bad,,,
<cimi> ...
<pstolowski> cimi, i think we should get your branch approved first
<pstolowski> cimi, since it's a non trivial change, that kind of stuff usually gets some comments
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: you taking care of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/launcher-updates/+merge/286393 and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/launcher-sizing/+merge/286396 ?
<tsdgeos> cimi: you reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/unity8/share_data_uri_string/+merge/286676 ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, it's more tricky, afaics we want array not string
<tsdgeos> why do we want array?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I am looking into tests on my single preview branch, it seems I have some fails on code I didn't touch :O
<tsdgeos> like?
<cimi> tsdgeos, if we want to share more than one thing. For example more than one image in some preview
<tsdgeos> have you read the emails?
<cimi> I did mmm
 * cimi reads again
<tsdgeos> somehow i remember reading contenthub only worked on a single item
<tsdgeos> but now i can't find it
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah that shows a bug for sure
<cimi> tsdgeos, as well as ken fix removes the array
<cimi> tsdgeos, we need to have both working I suppose
<tsdgeos> ok, please comment on the MR if it's wrong
<cimi> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/15169625/
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> cimi: ok
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: cool
<cimi> tsdgeos, so I need to make qml/js check if is an array or a string
<pstolowski> cimi, tsdgeos if possilble we should detect if 'uri' is a single string or array of strings, and deal with it
<cimi> tsdgeos, and add a test
<cimi> support both basicallt
<cimi> pstolowski, I originally thought the scope author would had to embed a string inside an array
<cimi> like I think it is happening if my app preview in the ubuntu store has only one screenshot?
<tsdgeos> cimi: yeah you can do that with typeof probably
<cimi> tsdgeos, will have a look later
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> cimi: what tests you say are failing?
<cimi> tsdgeos, testDash
<tsdgeos> cimi: which test specifically?
<tsdgeos> i mean you're kind of touching things inside the dash
<cimi> qmltestrunner::Dash::test_manage_dash_move_current(), qmltestrunner::Dash::test_manage_dash_move_current_click_other(), qmltestrunner::Dash::test_close_temp_scope_preview_opening_scope()
<cimi> tsdgeos, I am seeing if they fail in activation-progress branch
<cimi> just noticed they were failing, so I am digging down first
<tsdgeos> k
<pstolowski> cimi, no worries, it probably escaped us.. this is what i think we discussed & i documented in the api - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/src/scopes/PreviewWidget.cpp (scroll to 'Content sharing')
<pstolowski> "uri A single URI to share or an array of URIs"
<cimi> tsdgeos, can you try testing dash in activation progress?
<tsdgeos> sure, do you get failures there too?
<cimi> tsdgeos, activation-progress plus my changes to the mocks have the exact same fails
<cimi> tsdgeos, but I have the silo installed, so to test without my mock I have to uninstall the silo..
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> give me a min
<tsdgeos> well some mins :D
<tsdgeos> mphf
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: lp:~stolowski/unity-api/activation-progress/ is outdated, no? can you remerge it so that i can test that one alone?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, merged trunk, note the version bump of changelog is done in single-preview branch in the same silo
<oSoMoN> greyback_, I commented on https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/webbrowser-app/formFactor-support/+merge/286790
<tsdgeos> cimi: looks good http://paste.ubuntu.com/15169819/
<cimi> tsdgeos, thanks
<cimi> tsdgeos, it must be something in my mocks thewn
<tsdgeos> probably
<Saviq> tsdgeos, qmenumodel failed QA https://trello.com/c/fXKsauE3/2784-1013-ubuntu-landing-015-qmenumodel-saviq
<tsdgeos> booo
<cimi> tsdgeos, mock fixed
<cimi> tsdgeos, still more tests to fix (on GenericScopeView now) - I'll let you know when you can review then
<tsdgeos> cimi: oka
<mterry> tsdgeos, when you have cycles this week, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/relock-during-tutorial/+merge/285631 can use another look
<tsdgeos> mterry: i was just going to do it :)
<mterry> :)
<mterry> PSA: trunk got infected with bad tags again.  I stripped them from trunk, but it may have spread around already
<tsdgeos> damnit
<mterry> @unity ^
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: lp:~mzanetti/unity8/spread-visual-updates needs tag cleaning
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: lp:~lukas-kde/unity8/cascadeWindows needs tag cleaning
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, kk
<mterry> cimi, if you have cycles this week, can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/narrow-mouse-hack/+merge/284804 (you offered before, not sure if you still have time)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> k
<mterry> greyback__, looking at your indicator-menu-height-bindings branch, is there an easy way to test dynamic grid units today?  (like a qmltest that lets you toggle it, or even just a silo?)
<greyback__> mterry: nothing too convenient at the moment unfortunately. It is in silo10 right now, but dunno how good that is for you.
<greyback__> mterry: there's 1 thing I've hacked up that might help you see the bug, let me email it to you
<mterry> greyback__, and there's no easy toggle?  I have to actually hook up to a TV?
<greyback__> mterry: yeah. dynamic grid units aren't in a landable state right now, enough was done for the demo
<mterry> greyback__, OK.  I have a slimport around here somewhere, I can test it out.  (Code changes look fine, just feel like I ought to actually test it  :))
<mterry> greyback__, you mentioned something that made it easier to see the bug?
<tsdgeos> mterry: do we care the launcher is not accessible during the tutorial if you lock the screen? i guess not much
<mterry> tsdgeos, no... I think that's intentional, at least for the first couple tutorial screens -- we haven't taught them about launcher yet
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> let's leave it like that then
<tsdgeos> looks good
<mterry> tsdgeos, although maybe I introduced a new bug in that?  :)
<mterry> we'll leave it
<mterry> :)
<tsdgeos> it's not accessible either after we introduced the launcher
<mterry> tsdgeos, can you use it in greeter after first screens?
<greyback__> mterry: getting there, want to check it does show you the bug. stand by
<mterry> tsdgeos, hmm
<tsdgeos> mterry: no, but i think it'd be weird too probably
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah.. probably because in the past when you couldn't lock the screen, we just disabled the launcher in the greeter if the tutorial is running at all (since that state only happened right before you entered tutorial)
<mterry> tsdgeos, if you could pull it out, you could launch apps...  which would be weird in the middle of tutorial to do
<mterry> tsdgeos, (though we should handle that fine -- we're built to just dismiss tutorial if an app launches)
<tsdgeos> mterry: yep, i'd say leave it as is, i can see the usefulness of locking it if you don't want to finish the tutorial because you're in a hurry
<tsdgeos> but launching an app...
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok
<greyback__> mterry: you got mail
<mterry> tsdgeos, (the tutorial is getting a whole redesign in the medium term anyway)
<mterry> greyback__, awesome
 * greyback__ popping to shops, back in 5
<cimi> mterry, I can do this week yeah
<mterry> cimi, cool thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, silo 10 gives me non-animated indicator motion (I let go with my finger and the indicator warps to bottom of screen or top).  Is that known?
<Saviq> mterry, what device?
<mterry> Saviq, mako (just in phone mode, not testing convergence)
<ltinkl> mterry, Saviq: here too, N4
<Saviq> mterry, ltinkl, yeah we've noticed that, not sure what's causing it yet
<ltinkl> it stops in the middle of screen and then jumps to bottom/top
<mterry> Saviq, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, not just frieza after all ↑
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: which sile was https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/kbdLayoutIndicator2/+merge/285736 in, sorry?
<mzanetti> Saviq, not happening on flo with latest rc-proposed
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, 64
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/993
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh yeah, silo10-specific, that I know (will keep an eye out on silo 64)
<Saviq> oh well
<mzanetti> dafuq... I just suspended my notebook by placing flo on it
<Saviq> :D
<greyback__> mterry: that'll probably be my patch
<mterry> greyback__, which?  It's not the indicator-menu-height-bindings one -- without that patch, the indicator just hangs where it is.
<greyback__> mterry: huh ok. I suspected my lousy code
<Mirv> jhodapp: tsdgeos: any update on the ticket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/939 / bug #1534776 ? is it pending on the larger discussion about how roles would be used that has been ongoing?
<ubot5> bug 1534776 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Notification sounds cause multimedia to pause" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1534776
<mterry> greyback__, you still have other branches in silo 10 we can blame  :)
<greyback__> indeed
<mterry> greyback__, I'm going to test indicator-menu-height-bindings in isolation with just the dynamic-grid-units branch
<jhodapp> Mirv, no update as I thought you were handling trying the backport
<greyback__> mterry: lemme know if you need a hand
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: but it needs you updating media-hub, no?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, possibly, haven't had a moment to look into it any further
<tsdgeos> ok
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, actually it really shouldn't need media-hub to be touched as we should be able to just handle the new audio role types in qtubuntu-media and do a translation there for what media-hub has
<Mirv> jhodapp: the backport is there and done since ages, but I do not know what else needs to be landed thus the silo is assigned to you / tsdgeos to add any needed media-hub etc
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: right, maybe it's qtubuntu-media
<jhodapp> Mirv, I'll add to my list to give that silo a try and just sanity check it
<Mirv> jhodapp: and then there was the long e-mail discussion about roles which seemed like would need resolving too before it's ok to land the xenial/upstream roles to vivid
<jhodapp> Mirv, yeah indeed, that's still not resolved IMO
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: reboot didn't help :/
<tsdgeos> i'll try to debug it tomorrow
<tsdgeos> since i guess this is supposed to work
<mterry> greyback, I can't seem to test the scaling.  Ctrl+Up/Down doesn't do anything or print anything
<greyback> mterry: you're on xenial, aren't you?
<mterry> greyback, I'm testing on my mako
<greyback> mterry: ah, no that won't work.
<mterry> greyback, oh why?
<greyback> the steps I gave were for testing unity8 on x11
<greyback> I now see that my instructions lack that info
<greyback> my bad
<greyback> and the plugin I sent you is only suited for Qt5.4, so vivid
<mterry> greyback, ah.  I'm on xenial anyway on my desktop as well
<greyback> sorry, I just don't have good way for people to test dynamic grid units yet
<mterry> greyback, ok
<mterry> greyback, well I can test that that branch doesn't screw anything up anyway -- and the code changes look fine.  Assuming you are interested in landing it ahead of the rest of the dynamic grid unit stuff
<greyback> if it doesn't hurt
<mzanetti> lpotter, please ping me when you're on
<lpotter> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> lpotter, hey, that was quick :)
<mzanetti> lpotter, about the topic wrt inputinfo josharenson pinged you about
<mzanetti> In parallel I was switching unity8 to QtInputInfo. There is the InputInfoManager now, which would do whatever I need. Problem with that is that it is not a model, so we can't put a SortFilterProxy on top.
<mzanetti> lpotter, if instead I use the model, I'm missing the count property now with the latest version
<mzanetti> I guess I could use a combination of both... however... wanted to hear your opinion on it
 * lpotter gulps more coffee
<mterry> ltinkl, in your windowOpenCloseAnimations MP, maximized apps aren't animated.  Is that on purpose?  (I forget the intention there)
<ltinkl> mterry, windows going into maximized state?
 * ltinkl checks
<ltinkl> mterry, but yeah, the intention of this MP is to provide animations when the windows (dis)appear
<mterry> ltinkl, opening and closing windows that are maximized
<mterry> ltinkl, I'm trying from silo 6
<mterry> 64
<lpotter> mzanetti: are you wanting the count( InputType ) ?
<ltinkl> mterry, hmm I do get those here
<mzanetti> lpotter, yes... in the end, for my particular use case it's about the count. but we need to filter some mock devices
<ltinkl> mterry, definitely for closing, the maxed window gets a bit smaller and fades in opacity a bit
<ltinkl> mterry, restarting the maxed app otoh isn't very obviously visible
<lpotter> mzanetti: I see no reason why that cannot be added to the model
<mzanetti> lpotter, but I just realize there's another issue with that... We have a generic UnitySortFilterProxyModel which can filter models, but only if the roles enum is exposed to QML as Q_ENUM...
<mzanetti> which it isn't and I'm really not sure if that makes sense for upstream
<lpotter> already exposed by Q_ENUMS
 * mzanetti checks again
<mzanetti> oh..
<mzanetti> well, in that case
<mzanetti> yes, the count property in the model would help us
<lpotter> there is rowCount
<lpotter> but it is named count currently
<mterry> ltinkl, ugh my irc is awful, if you commented to me I missed it.  Best to talk in MP. I'll leave a note there
<mzanetti> lpotter, it'd just require this one line I think "Q_PROPERTY(int count READ rowCount NOTIFY countChanged)"
<mzanetti> lpotter, and emitting the countChanged signal accordingly
<ltinkl> mterry, ok :)
<lpotter> mzanetti: ok. it does have rowCountChanged already, but seems to not be emitted ever :)
<lpotter> no worries, I'll fix it up
<mzanetti> lpotter, hah :D
<mzanetti> lpotter, ok, awesomes
<mzanetti> josharenson, FYI ^
<lpotter> oh, hang on. I'm looking at my updated and not yet committed changes which have that property/signal... gah
<lpotter> can you tell when the caffeine kicked in?
<mzanetti> not exactly, no :D
<mzanetti> but might be because I'm running out of it
<lpotter> :)
<dandrader> AlbertA, hey
<AlbertA> dandrader: hey
<dandrader> AlbertA, qtmir sends close request to a qtubuntu client
<dandrader> AlbertA, client receives it and calls mir_surface_release_sync upon destruction of its UbuntuWindow
<dandrader> AlbertA, but in qtmir I'm not getting anything telling me that this surface is gone
<dandrader> AlbertA, what should I expect to receive?
<dandrader> AlbertA, that's on a multi-surface application, by the way
<dandrader> AlbertA, so the application is still running as it still has another top-level surface up
<dandrader> AlbertA, I wonder if it ever worked, as in a single-surface-per-app model, the app would quit anyway
<AlbertA> you should expect a remove_surface in the window manager
<dandrader> AlbertA, hmmm.... I guess qtmir doesn't have that wired up yet
<dandrader> AlbertA, will look into it. thanks!
<AlbertA> dandrader: oh well there you go!
<dandrader> AlbertA, ni response to MirWindowManager::remove_surface, should I call something to delete the surface or is it already going away?
<dandrader> AlbertA, s/ni/in
<dandrader> AlbertA, ie, is any action required from qtmir side or is it just an informative callback?
<AlbertA> dandrader: you can think of it as informative, to delete any resources you may have created on your side, related to the surface in question
<dandrader> AlbertA, so no need for qtmir to call mir::scene::Session::destroy_surface on it?
<AlbertA> umm actually. let me se....
<dandrader> AlbertA, because I'm not getting a mir::scene::SessionListener::destroying_surface for it...
<AlbertA> so right now you inherit from mir::shell::WindowManager?
<AlbertA> so yeah our default window manger in mir will call Session::destroy_surface
<AlbertA> which is in CanonicalWindowManagerPolicy::handle_delete_surface
<josharenson> mzanetti: So, as long as lpotter exposes the count, should my existing solution (w/ unitysortfilterproxymodel) work?
<AlbertA> dandrader: so yeah since you have your own window manager, you'll have to call that Session::destroy_surface yeah...
<dandrader> AlbertA, ok, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-23
<tsdgeos> anyone has an idea of why indicator-keyboard would not work at all under unity7?
<tsdgeos> cimi: you there?
<cimi> tsyes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, gsettings list-recursively com.canonical.indicator.keyboard ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fixed it
<Saviq> kk
<tsdgeos> the keyboard plugin for the settings daemon was disabled for some unknown reason
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> cimi: thanks, i figured it out myself already
<cimi> oki
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: ping
<mzanetti> Mirv, when you have some moments, please kick a rebuild of the inputinfo silo
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: see the MR comment
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ah right, the test needs moving probably, will fix
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, how is the situation with single-preview looking?
<cimi> pstolowski, running tests
<pstolowski> ack
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: make xvfbtestShell FUNCTION="Shell::test_inputEventsOnEdgesEndUpInAppSurface" also fails in your branch but since it passes in silo64 branch i guess we can "ignore" it
<Mirv> mzanetti: hmm, it's already in QA queue since you said it's ok to go?
<Mirv> mzanetti: should I ask QA to remove it?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, I guess mzanetti fixed it in another branch in that silo
<cimi> pstolowski, I think tests are passing
<cimi> tsdgeos, can you have a look at my single preview branch?
<pstolowski> cool
<pstolowski> lunch time..
<tsdgeos> cimi: sure
<tsdgeos> cimi: you still need to fix the "needs fixing" i did yesterday
<cimi> tsdgeos, I did merge in activation progress
<cimi> it says nothing to be merged
 * cimi checks again
<tsdgeos> cimi: the other needs fixing
<cimi> ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, is the MP fine now? Updated the commit and description message
<tsdgeos> cimi: need to review it now :D
<tsdgeos> cimi: in which silo do you guys have this stuff?
<cimi> tsdgeos, 76
<cimi> tsdgeos, let me rebuild
<tsdgeos> ktx
<tsdgeos> cimi: there?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> cimi: any reason we need the previewLoader in PreviewView.qml ?
<tsdgeos> would just having the Previews.Preview in there be as good/better?
<tsdgeos> food!
<cimi> tsdgeos, maybe, or we can play with the "active" property and do some checks on the model
<cimi> tsdgeos, I initially thought the model might be missing something so as a transition from the PreviewListView I used a loader, but i then removed the active property I was using so
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'd prefer if you remove the loader
<tsdgeos> should remove some complexity from the code
<mterry> Saviq, remember how we asked for feedback from Alex (from design) about the warn-on-launching-xapp dialog?  Did we ever get that?
<Saviq> mterry, not in my inbox
<mterry> Saviq, I'll poke paty
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, kbdIndicator test fixed
<tsdgeos> tx
<mterry> Saviq, sent another email, this time with Paty on cc too...  :-/
<Saviq> kk
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: but then we're not testing the shortcuts with this new test, no?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, hmm, right, I'll have to add a new test for that, the logic changed a bit
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: could you add it?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> awesome
<dandrader> does anybody know how can I stop that spam in unity8.log? "loadExtendedAttributes: menu item does not contain 'x-canonical-scroll-action'"
<Saviq> dednick, ↑
<dednick> dandrader: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/logging-categories
<dandrader> dednick, thanks
<mterry> ltinkl, so libtimezonemap pulls in gtk?  That's another reason to use geonames
<dednick> although i dont really like the fact that i'm logging it as debug...
<dednick> maybe should make it warning; and only log out critical...
<ltinkl> mterry, hmm it probably does with the widget... that we're not using
<mterry> ltinkl, I know system settings uses it too, but we should try to minimize use I guess
 * ltinkl nods
<ltinkl> mterry, do they plan to get rid of it?
<mterry> ltinkl, I believe system settings intends to port, yet
<mterry> *yes
<ltinkl> mterry, ok, then we might want to coordinate with them, when it happens
<mterry> ltinkl, working on coordinating
<ltinkl> mterry, great, thanks!
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: maybe you can do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/deprecatedNetworkingStatus/+merge/286350 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, ack
<mzanetti> pstolowski, tsdgeos, cimi: your opinion about this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/unity8/share_data_uri_string/+merge/286676
<cimi> mzanetti, pstolowski tsdgeos it's an api choice, up to you
<cimi> we want to support multiple uri
<mzanetti> yes, I would agree we want to support it...
<tsdgeos> i thought it was settled you guys wanted to support both single string and array ?
<tsdgeos> and that typeof was needed?
<mzanetti> ah ok... I missed that
<mzanetti> but yes, that sounds good
<mterry> ltinkl, you're not in #ubuntu-touch?
<ltinkl> mterry, now I am :)
<pstolowski> cimi, mzanetti i'm not sure what the proposed change does tbh. or are you asking whether we should rename from 'uri' to 'uris'?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, yeah... that, or support both I guess
<mzanetti> so either we rename it "uris" and use the typeOf() thing to see if its an array or a single one
<mzanetti> or we add uri and uris
<mzanetti> IMO
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: or just use uri and it can be a string or an array, smaller change, just needs a change in our side
<tsdgeos> even if the name is a bit confusing, noone will die :D
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yeah, i second that
<pstolowski> what tsdgeos says
<mzanetti> kk then... wfm
<mzanetti> do we have some documenting text that this can be a list?
<mzanetti> I really just checked the clock if it's 6pm ^ :D
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes we do
<mzanetti> kk then. problem solved. cimi, will you fix that uri thing then?
<cimi> mzanetti, sure this afternoon
<mzanetti> ack
<pstolowski> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/src/scopes/PreviewWidget.cpp
<pstolowski> mzanetti, that's how it was documented when content-sharing landed in unity8
<pstolowski> mzanetti, (see Content sharing section)
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ack. found it. lgtm
<mterry> ltinkl, oobe almost ready?  I thought we needed this whole "alternate city names" feature for searching timezones
<ltinkl> mterry, not critical... more like would be "nice to have"
<mterry> ltinkl, I guess since we match system settings there...
<cimi> tsdgeos, we have some code in PreviewListView (check old branch) around a previewData thing when preview close... is this code working?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i can't tell for sure, why?
<cimi> tsdgeos, looks like I can remove that
<cimi> tsdgeos, if you can confirm
<tsdgeos> well, why do you want to remove it?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I guess is dead code
<tsdgeos> cimi: why do you guess that?
<tsdgeos> i mean what makes you think it's not needed?
<cimi> tsdgeos, what is previewData?
<cimi> tsdgeos, Preview.qml has no previewData property
 * cimi looks annotation
<cimi> tsdgeos, looks like it's there for test previewWidgetFactory and you wrote that?
<cimi> nope
<mterry> Saviq, I'd like to throw relock-during-tutorial in there, will do so now if you don't object
<mterry> (silo 64 that is)
<Saviq> mterry, please do
<tsdgeos> cimi: hmmm, previewWidgetFactory?
<cimi> tsdgeos, nope that was a grep previewData
<cimi> :)
<tsdgeos> ah, ok
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Saviq> huh, I wonder, why doesn't mako rotate in windowed mode ¿?
<Saviq> mzanetti, any idea ↑?
<cimi> tsdgeos, looks like ooooold code http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/494.1.1
<cimi> tsdgeos, old API?
<Saviq> aah maybe pre-silo 10
<tsdgeos> cimi: ok, yeah remove the previewData code, can't find what it'd do
<cimi> tsdgeos, and that previewData.cancelAction() ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, previewModel has similar actions?
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'd say cancelActivation is basically it
<tsdgeos> maybe not
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: there?
<cimi> maybe pawel remembers
<cimi> indeed
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, y
<cimi> pstolowski, we had previewData.cancelAction()
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: we have some code that says
<tsdgeos> / Cancel any pending preview requests or actions
<tsdgeos> and then call cancelAction on something callled previewData
<tsdgeos> i can't find any cancelAction on unity-api not unity-scopes-shell
<tsdgeos> this is when hiding the preview on the dash
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm, interesting. and previewData is what? a PreviewModelInterface object?
<tsdgeos> it's a good question
<tsdgeos> no, it was somthing that came from a model long time ago
<tsdgeos> was called previewData in the model too
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i guess the better question is, do we have to call something else other than scope.cancelActivation(); when closing the preview ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, still looking
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: orientation bug, easiest to repro on mako is with silo 10, force desktop mode in display indicator, launch camera app, rotate phone
<Saviq> bbl
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i think cancelActivation will only have effect on activate requests and action activation and will do nothing for previews. however, when it comes to previews, when you drop preview model instance on the floor it cleans up its stuff, so i don't see any need for explicit calls
<tsdgeos> ok
<cimi> ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so the question is if preview object is properly destroyed on qml side when not needed?
<tsdgeos> we will leave cancelActivation since it's there nowadays
<cimi> and we had this code that does nothing :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, preview objects have no cpp owener, so should be taken over by qml
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it should be dropped, yes
<tsdgeos> will double check as soon as cimi does the last change
<cimi> tsdgeos, I can push now
<tsdgeos> go!
<cimi> tsdgeos, needless to say that I run tests and now fail without the Loader :D give me 5 mins
<cimi> tsdgeos, then I push, really.
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, also, silo is rebuilding unity8
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> cimi: code looks good, will do a phone test tomorrow
<cimi> tsdgeos, sure thanks
<cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos I'm wondering if this will do the content sharing thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/15181460/
<cimi> testing the code is more complicated because it would be basically testing contenthub, and we dont want to
<tsdgeos> cimi: well you can test that a single street goes to one place and that an array goes thorugh the other, no?
<cimi> tsdgeos, the logic is inside the content picker code, so we will have to test the picker in the qmltest somehow
<cimi> iirc
<tsdgeos> cimi: you mean that code is executed by the content picker and not us?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> have to go now, cinema waiting, ping me tomorrow and we can think about it
<lpotter> mzanetti: we are targetting qt 5.4 with that qinputinfo?
<mzanetti> looks like, yes
<lpotter> that's what I thought, just making sure :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-24
<pstolowski> cimi, hey, i see tsdgeos approve single-preview, shall i rebuild the silo?
<cimi> pstolowski, hi
<cimi> pstolowski, I rebuilt last night iirc
<pstolowski> k
<tsdgeos> cimi: morning, did you get my message about a suggestion how to test http://paste.ubuntu.com/15181460/ ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah, thanks man!
<cimi> tsdgeos, pstolowski https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-sharing-string-and-array/+merge/287008
<pstolowski> cimi, ty
<mterry> Saviq, ick, sorry about the relock-during-tutorial test break
<Saviq> mterry, tsk tsk ;)
 * mterry thought he ran full suite
<cimi> pstolowski, hi
<pstolowski> cimi, hey
<cimi> pstolowski, I know you've been working a lot recently :) but did you have a chance to look at the social cards too?
<pstolowski> cimi, no, sorry... trying to wrap filters...
<Saviq> mterry, could we have a packaging review in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntu-settings-components/packaging-cleanup/+merge/284376 please
<mterry> k
<mterry> Saviq, woah a source rename?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, is that really bad? ;)
<mterry> Saviq, no..  just means it has to go through NEW and all that jazz again
<Saviq> mterry, meeh it's in universe ;)
<Saviq> mterry, and you can NEW it for us :)
<mterry> Saviq, I can't!  I'm not actually on the archive team
<mterry> Saviq, when doing that process, you should also file a bug to remove the old source package, and sub the archive team
<Saviq> mterry, ack
<mterry> Saviq, if you're doing a Provides: oldpackage, you don't NEED to provide oldpackage anymore.  You'll get some warnings about depending on a virtual package from other packages that haven't switched yet, but they ought to still work
<mterry> Saviq, providing the old package is good for upgrades.  But in this case, something will depend on the new name shortly, I imagine
<cimi> tsdgeos, if you can have a look too https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-sharing-string-and-array/+merge/287008
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'll have a look tomorrow morning, ok?
<cimi> tsdgeos, no problem for me
<pstolowski> cimi, silo 76 is ready for testing, right?
<cimi> pstolowski, yes
<Saviq> pstolowski, note we have silo 64 going before it
<pstolowski> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> already under design review
<josharenson> mterry: So the thing we talked about w. the greeter yesterday kind of works... However, having the login call depend on the greeter _not_ being promptless makes it impossible to actually login when we really are promptless (if that makes sense)... Current behavior is that the greeter, correctly, waits for the user to "tap" the login button, but it only shows the shim stage as the call to login() is never actually made. I have se
<mterry> josharenson, why do we show shim stage?
<josharenson> mterry: because the "device" is unlocked
<josharenson> but never logged in
<mterry> josharenson, let's hangout  :)
<josharenson> ok
 * mterry makes one
<mterry> josharenson, wait, how do I make a hangout now?  I used to do it from G+, but that UI changd
<josharenson> hangouts.google.com ?
<josharenson> yeah
<josharenson> mterry: then you have to make it available to everyone (not just canonical) and you'll get a link
<mterry> josharenson, didn't I send you one?
<josharenson> mterry: yeah I joined
<mterry> josharenson, humph, I'm the only one in mine
<josharenson> mterry: lol let me re-join
<josharenson> mterry: oh it says "requesting to join"
<mterry> josharenson, I don't see a message about you
<mterry> josharenson, I invited you
<josharenson> mterry: i see the problem
<josharenson> 1 min
<josharenson> mterry: looks like its working almost exactly as we expected, just need to clean it up and make sure tests pass
<mterry> josharenson, belated awesome  :)
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-25
<Saviq> mzanetti, morning, can you please make launcher hide by default for now, until there's UI to change the behaviour
<mzanetti> kk
<mzanetti> Saviq, just out of curiosity: why?
<mzanetti> because you like it better? or does it introduce an issue?
<mzanetti> I mean, the default for unity7 is to show it too
<mzanetti> and all the mockups do show it too
<Saviq> mzanetti, design review
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, it just changes behaviour without a (UI) way to go back
<mzanetti> so bascially in unity7 we use a default that we shouldn't use
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, it's just about that there's no UI for changing it
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'll make it stick by default when there's a setting UI
<mzanetti> my point is, we're changing it now because the majority doesn't like it to be always shown. why not have that as default then?
<mzanetti> Saviq, should I push it to launcher-sizing or create a new branch?
<Saviq> that's not why we're changing it ;)
<mzanetti> not sure then why :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, because it's a behaviour change without UI to go back
<mzanetti> it's not really a behavor change... there is no release of the desktop stuff yet
<mzanetti> pushing to launcher-sizing then, ok?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> done
<tsdgeos> the "use this screen as a pointer" thing disappears with silo 10 after touching
<tsdgeos> is that on purpose?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, it always disappeared
<Saviq> the text I mean
<tsdgeos> really?
<tsdgeos> ok, i had a different memory
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/desktopRotatedCamera/+merge/287137 fixes the camera problem, or at least does with mako+silo 10+forcing desktop mode
<tsdgeos> not sure if it does fix the problem with flo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ack, will check
<tsdgeos> as far as i understand it should
<Saviq> tsdgeos, how about min/max window dimensions?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how are they related?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, same way requestedSize is, no? we need to transform them wrt the counter rotation?
<tsdgeos> but this is for fullscreen apps only, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> no?
<tsdgeos> ok, then this won't work :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, camera isn't fullscreen in windowed any more (there's a .click for it in the silo "Manual Download" section, should've mentioned it)
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> will review a few things first and go back to it
<cimi> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> cimi: hi
<cimi> hola hola companero
<cimi> (not sure is correct)
<tsdgeos> kind of yea
<tsdgeos> you can't type ñ
<cimi> nope
<cimi> I was reading your comment on the review of review preview
<tsdgeos> yep
<cimi> Title of the Rating & review widget to be same size as the others (i.e.: “Info”, “Updates”) and sizes of stars must be x1.5 current size.
<tsdgeos> see the Wireframe
<cimi> it's unrelated to my modifications? just a bug
<tsdgeos> it is and it is not
<tsdgeos> the whole bug is "it's hard to do this"
<tsdgeos> now with your changes is almost even harder
<tsdgeos> because you can barely find where to do the review
<tsdgeos> since it's so small in the grand scheme of thigns
<cimi> oki
<cimi> tsdgeos, why are we using semi transparent text?
<cimi> everywhere in the previews
<cimi> tsdgeos, wouldn'd be faster to blend the color with the background color of our scopes and have it opaque?
<Saviq> cimi, it's still antialiased
<Saviq> so still needs to be blended
<tsdgeos> cimi: did we ever get a scope to test https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-sharing-string-and-array/+merge/287008 ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, private message
<cimi> tsdgeos, shall I also move the rating stars under the "rate this" label?
<tsdgeos> cimi: yeah
<tsdgeos> well at least that's what the wireframe seems to want
<cimi> tsdgeos, still, padding and star sizes are different from wireframe
<tsdgeos> cimi: they also the star bigger, no?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> also -> also want
<tsdgeos> :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, pushing http://paste.ubuntu.com/15196182/
<cimi> tsdgeos, even if it looks like we need different icons for the rating, those are small
<tsdgeos> cimi: ask design for bigger ones?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I will
<tsdgeos> cool :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: tried just enlarging the ones we have now by setting the size and checking how they look?
<tsdgeos> maybe it's acceptable
<tsdgeos> after all it's just straight lines
<cimi> tsdgeos, I'll get double size
<tsdgeos> ok, i think this big size is only for "your" review, not for the others people have made
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> k
<cimi> tsdgeos, so matthieu gave me new svg
<cimi> tsdgeos, question is, will using svg make reviews slower to view?
<cimi> tsdgeos, or qml smartly caches the texture?
<tsdgeos> it should cache it, but not for the first render as far as i remember
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah that was my guess
<cimi> it shouldnt be a problem
<tsdgeos> cimi: two comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-sharing-string-and-array/+merge/287008
<tsdgeos> davmor2: when you have some time, i think https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1535798 "fixed itself" with the media-hub changes
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1535798 in Canonical System Image "My Music scope, tracks with odd characters in the path play but don't update the icon or show progress bar" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> tsdgeos: I'll give it a go when I get a few minutes
<tsdgeos> greatx
<cimi> tsdgeos, resolving an url is not simple ad I thought
<cimi> tsdgeos, I did                 console.log(Qt.resolvedUrl(shareData["uri"][i]), exportedItems[i].url)
<cimi>                 verify(exportedItems[i].url == Qt.resolvedUrl(shareData["uri"][i]));
<cimi> tsdgeos, however one of them has path of the test file, the other the real qml component path
<tsdgeos> cimi: don't resolve the url
<tsdgeos> cimi: just give it an url as input
<tsdgeos> a fake one
<cimi> ah ok
<tsdgeos> file:///this/is/an/url
<cimi> tsdgeos, fixed
<tsdgeos> cimi: does compare work instead veify?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I asked myself the same, I guess it will
<cimi> tsdgeos, pushed with compare
<tsdgeos> cool
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah confirmed, bugfix doesn't work with non fullscreen windows, back to drawing board
<Saviq> kk
<cimi> tsdgeos, how do I get the suru icon inside actions/scalable/ ?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I tried with image://theme/starred
<tsdgeos> that should be it
<tsdgeos> doesn't work?
<tsdgeos> look at the other theme icons we have
<cimi> tsdgeos, it works, just matthieu gave me a different name
<tsdgeos> we have image://theme/clear works
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> food!
<cimi> tsdgeos, starred worked, unstarred didnt
<cimi> was non-starred
<cimi> enjoy
<mzanetti> Saviq, found a bad merge. fixed it. now we should be ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, uh oh, does it conflict with spread-visual-updates?
<Saviq> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-064-1-build/69/console
<mzanetti> hmpf
<alan_g> greyback: are we ever going to land the initial window management MPs in qtmir?
<mzanetti> could be...
<Saviq> alan_g, trying
<greyback> alan_g: what he said ^
<mzanetti> Saviq, easy one. resubmitting visual-updates
 * alan_g wonders what can reasonably take 3 months of trying
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> like landing the launcher branches?
<Saviq> alan_g, the usual, $reasons
<alan_g> $reasons need fixing
<Saviq> we're on it
<alan_g> Really? Soon MPs will be landing in hours?
<Saviq> if someone takes care of landing them, sure
<alan_g> EXPECT_THAT("takes care of landing", Eq(TA))
<cimi> tsdgeos, after lunch, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-rating-input-tweaks/+merge/287065
<cimi> look at the changes
<cimi> like, visual changes
<alan_g> Saviq: are you conflating "land" with "release"?
<Saviq> alan_g, yes, we don't, and we won't, have a staging/devel branch like Mir does
<Saviq> trunk == release
<alan_g> That is soo last century.
<Saviq> I'm hoping for implementing a twist on the staging approach, will let you guys know how it goes
<alan_g> CI is widespread and proven to be more effective
<Saviq> I've yet to be convinced
<alan_g> What do you need convincing of? That it is better to identify problems early?
<Saviq> alan_g, of a different process that works for us reliably
<alan_g> That "release" doesn't need to deal with conflicts that could have been resolved weeks ago?
<alan_g> That it is good to have a branch with the latest changes?
<Saviq> too many times have I had to pull things, that have supposedly been "ready to go", from a release
<alan_g> Wouldn't it be better to detect the problem when marking "ready to go" than when releasin?
<Saviq> oh sure, let me know when you solve how to do this ;)
<alan_g> What's the problem with that? Why don't you detect problems earlier?
<alan_g> Is there something you don't do until release?
<alan_g> Why not?
<Saviq> we don't have enough autotest coverage atm, it's easier to do manual testing when things are in a silo already, and doing it once together for a bunch of changes is less time consuming than per chnage
<alan_g> Yep, reliance on manual testing is disruptive to an effective workflow. But that's not really solved by DI.
<alan_g> Unless you address that you're going to get very poor throughput.
<alan_g> And if you address it you'll be happy with CI?
<Saviq> I don't see me merging into trunk without release, no – I do plan to have a staging branch onto which self-contained changes (not dependant on other projects) will be... staged
<Saviq> but that's just potehto, potahto, I want our trunks to equal what's in ubuntu, you have a separate lp:mir/ubuntu branch for that
<Saviq> we will have a lp:project/staging to stage things - you have lp:mir to do that
<alan_g> That's likely just a contectual terminology thing. Usually developers refer to the active development branch as "trunk" whereas packages refer to the current distro as "trunk"
<alan_g> *contextual
<alan_g> The point is that CI is about integrating somewhere continuously
<Saviq> alan_g, sure, that I want to do, with the caveat that I only want to include self-contained changes, to not introduce interdependencies between development branches of different projects
<Saviq> it does feel like we're missing a MP state that differentiates Merged vs. Released
<alan_g> That too can be managed by automation (I've done it a few times). But agree it isnt the next step.
<alan_g> It is a state of the piece of work. But the MP specifically is just merged.
<alan_g> So the trello card or bug fix can be "merged/waiting for release"
<alan_g> And those states exist
<Saviq> yeah, but that means we have multiple tools to track the progress of something, I can't easily look at an MP to know whether it's released or not
<Saviq> if all of them were backed by bugs, we could do what you do in Mir; but not all of them are (and for good reason)
<Saviq> my biggest beef, with projects that have a staging/devel branch today, is that I need to hunt for whether a particular MP got released yet
<alan_g> Sure it could be easier than comparing the "merged at revision" and the tag for the release
<alan_g> But you're saying that QtMir is getting a branch for CI to target and that things will land there without waiting for a release?
<Saviq> alan_g, that's the plan, yes
<alan_g> Great
<Saviq> alan_g, note I won't allow "updates for Mir 0.21" in there, though, those would have to land in train as they do today ;)
<Saviq> otherwise we'd have to wait for you to release Mir 0.21 to land our staging
<alan_g> Saviq: would you allow them if they have #if conditionals on the Mir version?
<Saviq> alan_g, sure, if I can land them without landing new mir, fine by me
<Saviq> s/land/release/
<alan_g> That ought to cover most things then. :)
<alan_g> That would let us set up builds against both release and development versions of Mir - and maybe also populate a "development" ppa
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> alan_g, that said, devel-mir-next is a kind of "staging" for new Mir releases
<Saviq> alan_g, that could be backing the development PPA, following the "real" staging of qtmir at the same time
<alan_g> Saviq: true, today that lets us release Mir without worrying QtMir changes.
<alan_g> I think it would be nice to have /all/ the most recent changes for our little collection of projects in a PPA
<Saviq> totally doable
<alan_g> Having a CI job that highlights downstream issues (without blocking landing) ensures things don't get overlooked
<tsdgeos> cimi: in https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-rating-input-tweaks/+merge/287065 we don't have a test that actually checks that the thing grows after selecting a star, no?
<cimi> tsdgeos, we test if they are visible
<tsdgeos> cimi: before and after clicking a star?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I can make a test to see if it grows
<cimi> tsdgeos, not that, indeed
<tsdgeos> cimi: i'd like a test that shows that it is not visible before and it is after
<cimi> tsdgeos, well we do test that if there is a valid input of rating the review area is visible
<tsdgeos> do we?
<tsdgeos> where?
<cimi> tsdgeos,             if (data.widgetData["visible"] === "both" && data.widgetData["required"] === "both")
<cimi>                 compare(reviewTextArea.visible, false);
<cimi> so this is before
<cimi> then
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah I guess we miss that the flag turns visible after
<tsdgeos> oki, can you add it?
<Silentlord> I am creating a trayicon but on ubuntu 14.04 unity is not showing but other tray icons are showing, what can i do?
<greyback> Silentlord: system tray has a whitelist specified in gsettings, look for systray-whitelist in com.canonical.Unity.Panel
<Saviq> Silentlord, also check out https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/
<Silentlord> i dont have that property
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity.Panel
<Saviq> Silentlord, systray-whitelist is no longer there - see bug #974480 ← greyback
<ubot5`> bug 974480 in unity (Ubuntu) "Notification area whitelist is obsolete" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/974480
<greyback> huh, old memory then
<tsdgeos> cimi: i have a few branches waiting for review if you want
<cimi> tsdgeos, cool
<cimi> tsdgeos, I added a test for visibility after good rating
<tsdgeos> cimi: here they come
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/unity-scope-tool-fixes/+merge/287191
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cardCreatorFixedHeaderSizeOptimization/+merge/286281
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/cardAsyncOnCompileTime/+merge/286275
<mterry> I'm building in a chroot and getting the following error with u8 trunk.  Am I doing something dumb (file seems to be in place, u8 seems to have call to find it):
<mterry> /root/u8/trunk/plugins/Lights/android-hardware.h:22:31: fatal error: hardware/hardware.h: No such file or directory
<mterry>  #include <hardware/hardware.h>
<alan_g> mterry: I think kdub fixed something similar in Mir
<kdub> mterry, there's been some shuffling of the android headers in archive
<tsdgeos> mterry: dpkg -l | grep  android-headers
<mterry> ii  android-headers                                 23-0ubuntu1~overlay1                                  all          Android Platform Headers from AOSP releases
<mterry> ii  android-headers-19                              23-0ubuntu1~overlay1                                  all          Android Platform Headers from AOSP releases
<mterry> tsdgeos, ^
<tsdgeos> mterry: that is vivid or xenial?
<mterry> tsdgeos, vivid + overlay
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> no idea, xenial needs 23-0ubuntu2
<tsdgeos> with 23-0ubuntu1 we had that error too
<tsdgeos> but we have the train building it
<tsdgeos> so it is buildable
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah... android-headers changed /usr/include/android to be a symlink. But looks like it doesn't handle upgrades.  So had to uninstall and reinstall.  :-/  ah well
<tsdgeos> ouch
<cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/preview-rating-input-tweaks/+merge/287065/comments/732746
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> will check tomorrow
<josharenson> Saviq: any interesting bugs I can take on while I wait for reviews on yesterdays MPs?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-26
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mentioned something about maxwidth/minwidth yesterday on my branch that for the desktop camera
<tsdgeos> but i can't see maxwidth/minwidth being applied anywhere in the desktop stage
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑ you know anything about this?
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, what's the situation with unity8 landings? can i test & prepare silo 76 for landing?
<Saviq> pstolowski, SDK is going in first with a small u8 landing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be in WindowResizeArea
<pstolowski> Saviq, what silo# is that?
<Saviq> pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/905
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah rihgt, totally failed at grepping
<Saviq> pstolowski, it's at the top of QA's "ready" queue, so hopefully later today - I'd also like to drop https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/993 on them after that
<Saviq> obviously needs a rebuild + quick retest
<pstolowski> Saviq, ack
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ping
<tsdgeos> compare(listView.contentY, -listView.topMargin, "Launcher did not start up with first item unfolded");
<tsdgeos> in the launcher fails if i add another item to MockLauncherModel
<tsdgeos> in trunk
<tsdgeos> does any of your new branches fix that?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: lp:~unity-team/unity8/launcher-tests-fail
<Saviq> huhu, looks like autopilot in jenkaas was actually easier than expected
<Saviq> now just to make it go in parallel with qml ones... need a new plugin
<pstolowski> cimi, tsdgeos inline playback broken in single-preview silo 76
<pstolowski> cimi, tsdgeos http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15205625/
<pstolowski> and dash crashes
<tsdgeos> that is weird
<tsdgeos> there's no reason inline playback should be affected at all
<tsdgeos> let me try too
<pstolowski> plus, preview models are destroyed veeery lazily, not sure if we can improve that?
<pstolowski> e.g. i see a model gets destroyed after a few minutes
<tsdgeos> model destroying should be as before approx
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, that's possible, i just have never paid attention, now i have a debug message
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, don't bother trying the silo.. works after reboot. grr
<tsdgeos> :S
<tsdgeos> k
<pstolowski> something is fishy, but not this silo's fault
<cimi> pstolowski, so all good?
<pstolowski> cimi, yeah. there is some flakiness / race though, but i couldn't reproduce. unrelated to the silo amyway.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: lp:~ci-train-bot/unity8/unity8-ubuntu-xenial-landing-064 has broken tags, can anyone clean them?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, we should find where they come from (since we'll need to rebuild)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i think they come "from the silo"
<tsdgeos> itslef
<tsdgeos> i.e it got reused from old
<Saviq> tsdgeos, train starts branches from scratch and then --overwrites he ones in ~ci-train-bot
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> ok, let me run my clean branches script
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but overwriting doesn't clear tags
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might ask them to delete the branches in ~ci-train-bot...
<Saviq> but I'm afraid this will just come back again and again...
 * Saviq wants git
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: test for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fixTinyWindows/+merge/287173 ?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, sure, will add
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mzanetti: ltinkl: you have bad tags
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15206969/
<Saviq> oops
 * ltinkl on it
<Saviq> that took a while, didn't it :)
<tsdgeos> don't know didn't say much, but since it runs on its own may be
 * tsdgeos times
 * Saviq cleared
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: how do i "favorite" the apps scope if it magically got unfavorited?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ok, tags cleared and a test added (modified the unlock() test to use typeString() instead of clicking the pinpad buttons)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, oh, how did that happen?...  gsettings reset com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, alternatively,  gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Dash favorite-scopes "['scope://clickscope']"
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i guess at some point i uninstalled it (desktop)
<Saviq> uninstalling anything shouldn't touch the favourites IMO
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess the scope isn't there anymore
<tsdgeos> so it can't be a favorite
<pstolowski> hmm i think it should, otherwise this list would grow indefinitely.. upgrade is a different case (which we handle)
<Saviq> how often do you think this would happen?
<Saviq> that someone uninstalls a favourited scope
<Saviq> and what impact does it have if there's even 100 things you need to skip in the list of favourites
<pstolowski> Saviq, i hear you, but keeping a list which cannot be purged feels wrong
<Saviq> pstolowski, that's actually how the launcher items behave
<Saviq> in unity7 and unity8
<Saviq> pstolowski, you can purge it - gsettings reset
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it feels unexpected that something would be favorited on install
<tsdgeos> if i installed it 1 year ago, favorited and then uninstalled
<Saviq> it wouldn't "be favorited on install" you favorited it 1 year ago
<Saviq> you never said that it's not your favourite now that you uninstalled it ;P
<pstolowski> heh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm just saying it would seem unexpected to me
<tsdgeos> the world is full of people that it's not me
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, was it unexpected on your launcher? ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<tsdgeos> it would too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 24 min for the clean branches run :D
<Saviq> well, did you notice it, because that's exactly how it behaves
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice :)
<Saviq> stress-testing LP are we ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i didn't notice since i have exactly 4 apps in my launcher that i always use and thus would not uninstall and install
<Saviq> tsdgeos, saves my a$$ when I reinstall :)
<Saviq> things on launcher just waiting for me to install them
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so what does it do, it has "wholes"/[x] saying "this used to be an app and is no longer there?
<tsdgeos> or it's not there and appears when you install?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, filters, appears when I install
<tsdgeos> s/wholes/holes
<tsdgeos> k
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: damn i think some changes in the scopes plugin are making the dash code hit this
<tsdgeos> / TODO attach to sectionItem so we can accomodate to it changing its height
<tsdgeos> ^_ ^
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, huh? this is a qml TOODO?
<tsdgeos> nah in the .cpp code
<tsdgeos> it's just that the irc client ate the first /
<Saviq> whoops :)
<tsdgeos> i guess i'll attack that on monday
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm i'm not sure what kind of change would that be?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's the smart model updates that now reuse categories
<tsdgeos> so if you happen to reuse a category that had section title to one that hasn't
<tsdgeos> boom
<tsdgeos> breaks
<tsdgeos> because stuff should move up because the category title just disappears
<tsdgeos> -s+ed
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah.. but that's not new.. landed 2 months ago or so
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, so it's a very specific case, maybe we didn't hit it
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i can easily reproduce on the desktop unity8-dash now
<tsdgeos> but not on the phone
<tsdgeos> because *things*
<tsdgeos> :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, approved those three branches of yesterday
<cimi> tsdgeos, tx
<tsdgeos> cimi: cool
 * tsdgeos waves eow
<cimi> so. fast.
<cimi> :D
<cimi> sometimes I wish he was waiting for us to wave back :D
<Saviq> mterry, hey, if you're still here, could use your eyes on https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/autopilot-dep8/+merge/287228 - you can see the test results in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1053 - I'd like to put this into trunk directly so our CI benefits from this straight away
<mterry> Saviq, hey
<mterry> looking
<mterry> Saviq, so the results of the dep8 test are in those "vivid landing-023 excuses.html" lines in the silo?
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<mterry> Saviq, branch makes sense though
<mterry> Saviq, the vivid link brings me to an ubuntu-system-settings page though...
<Saviq> mterry, xenial, sorry
<Saviq> mterry, bug in train
<mterry> Saviq, ah ok
<Saviq> mterry, the silo is xenial only
<mterry> Saviq, ah so it is, hadn't noticed.  dep8 is only good for xenial?
<Saviq> mterry, no, this silo is xenial only, didn't want to waste britney's or builders' time
<Saviq> mterry, unfortunately there's no way to SKIP a test based on whether it's touch or not, so the early-exit is the best we can do - also the isolation-machine requirement makes sure that it SKIPs when it's obviously wrong (like chroot or whatnot)
<mterry> Saviq, yeah -- so hard to run outside of the builder
<Saviq> mterry, those never run on builders anyway
<mterry> Saviq, why do some arch's fail?
<mterry> Saviq, right.  I guess I meant outside of britney
<Saviq> mterry, outside of i386, amd64, armhf, missing deps
<Saviq> mterry, on armhf, because we've not fixed our tests yet
<Saviq> timing-wise
<mterry> Saviq, well 2 arches is something anyway.  Even though armhf would be the real prize
<Saviq> mterry, bug #1550543
<ubot5`> bug 1550543 in CI Train [cu2d] "Automated tests publish results for disabled target seriee" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1550543
<mterry> Saviq, so where are these autopilot tests actually running in this setup?  The ones at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/xenial/landing-023/excuses.html are skipped because they aren't on the device
<Saviq> mterry, our jenkins
<Saviq> mterry, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/247/ red because I've busted the jenkins job
<mterry> ah right, because of course britney doesn't have access to devices.  I forgot that jenkins was the gatekeeper to thos
<Saviq> mterry, actually red because something failed completely in this case
<Saviq> mterry, https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/243/ a better result
<mterry> Saviq, OK, now I'm caught up with how this works  :)
<mterry> Saviq, took me a while to understand what was running what
<Saviq> mterry, our jenkins runs them all - qml tests on amd64; autopilot tests on phones
<Saviq> mterry, britney can only run qml tests
<mterry> right
<Saviq> at least until we make our autopilot runnable under xvfb or something
<mterry> Saviq, but yeah the branch makes sense, let me approve
<mterry> Saviq, allow-stderr seems like such an annoying flag.  I feel like it should be default
<mterry> But I get that it's useful to catch surprises
<Saviq> mterry, actually the problem there is set -ex prints on stderr
<Saviq> mterry, and autopilot, too
<mterry> Saviq, yeah -- lots of stuff does all the time is the annoying thing.  Only a very strict tool is so careful to keep to stdout
<Saviq> mterry, FWIW we should be able to get rid of that for qmluitests https://unity8-jenkins.ubuntu.com/job/test-0-autopkgtest/248/label=amd64,release=vivid+overlay/artifact/output/qmluitests.sh-stderr
<Saviq> and it actually does show useful stuff
<Saviq> but we'll have to get rid of set -ex, which is kinda useful
<mterry> Saviq, yeah for build warnings.  but that might be better done as an isolated "build warnings" dep8
<Saviq> mterry, oh well, dep8 is too late for build warnings actually ;)
<mterry> Saviq, but failing on build warnings are annoying
<Saviq> mterry, since everything is^Wshould be built by then ;)
<Saviq> ok /me clears silo
<mterry> Saviq, packages that do that always cause problems on gcc upgrades or when some library deprecates some call.  Big pain in production
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> ok let's see how that goes, I can see that arale is complaining already, need to find out what went wrong with the phones
<Saviq> and GAAAH fucking jenkins for trying to re-escape quotes and failing like fuck
<Saviq> hmm looks like krillin and devel-proposed don't mix
#ubuntu-unity 2016-02-27
<Guest34599> hi there
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-21
<om26er> mzanetti: hey!
<mzanetti> om26er, hi
<om26er> mzanetti: thoughts on bug 1666462 ?
<ubot5> bug 1666462 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Should force scan wifi devices when indicator is opened" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1666462
<mzanetti> om26er, I'd agree this makes sense
<om26er> mzanetti: do we need design input on that ? a small spinner would help as a feedback that its refreshing.
<mzanetti> hmm... dunno... I guess actually making it update would be enough
<Saviq> mzanetti, om26er, I think that's actually a indicator-network bug, I believe it does know when it's open
<Saviq> unless dednick says otherwise, I know we talked about this at some point
<ltinkl> Saviq, in general it doesn't know but I agree the bug is in indicator-network itself (or even NetworkManager)
<om26er> ltinkl: network-manager probably responds to requests.
 * ltinkl trying to figure out how we hide the volume notification with sound indicator open :)
<om26er> ltinkl: is that new requirement, in unity7 era it was explicitly requested by mpt to show volume notification even if the indicator was opened
<mpt> Wut
<mpt> om26er, I think you’re misremembering. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#notification>: “There should be no extra visible notification if the focused window contains a system volume control.” ltinkl
<mpt> (where the volume slider in the indicator would, ideally, be implemented as a system volume control)
<ltinkl> mpt, yup, that's how it's implemented atm
<om26er> mpt: hmm, I might have something else in my mind. Spent the last few minutes trying to find a bug from 2010-2012 time.
<om26er> Saviq: Hi! when are pointer friendly indicators coming, do we have designs ? It feels I am a little behind adopting new Ubuntu technologies this time. I was one of the very few to adopt unity when it was first released in 2010 for netbooks :)
<mpt> om26er, probably bug 652978, reported in 2010
<ubot5> bug 652978 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Notifications should be suppressed when indicators open" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/652978
<Saviq> om26er, they're almost there, Trevinho's working on it
<Saviq> ltinkl, I think we discussed, at some point, that indicators should be told when "in focus"
<Saviq> that'd help here and there
<ltinkl> Saviq, yeah I think we do that
<Saviq> you just said they don't know? ;)
<ltinkl> Saviq, I wasn't sure where exactly we do this, but we definitely do :
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-22
<laralauer> Good morning, Is there already an Unity8 snap for Mir? I'm running Ubuntu Core 16 on QEmu
<laralauer> sorry, disconnected
<kgunn_> mterry: on zesty lockscreen, i don't see cursor residing in the password input
<mterry> kgunn_: uh oh -- like by default or even if you click in there you can't see the cursor?
<Saviq> laralauer, there is a unity8-session, --edge --devmode at the moment, we're still working hard on getting it done proper, expect breakage :)
<josharenson> Saviq: Have you had any chance to look at polish-greeter? I can send you information re: the bugs it resolves in an e-mail if that would be helpful.
<Saviq> josharenson, duh, let me do that now - is there a silo or shall I grab packages from the MP
<Saviq> ?
<josharenson> Saviq: there was a silo a few weeks ago, don't know what kind of shape its in. I'll check that out in the meantime
<Saviq> yeah CI is from two weeks ago, too, need a newer build
<josharenson> Saviq: I'll clean up that silo, but the polish-greeter branch just changes 1 qml file fwiw
<josharenson> Saviq: makes the sessions list the right size/colors but doesn't really touch on keyboard nav as I received no input from design
<josharenson> Saviq: I removed all the other branches (as they've already been merged) and kicked off a build. Same silo number (2320)
<Saviq> josharenson, yeah already applied the diff locally, some feedback incoming
<Saviq> josharenson, https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/polish-greeter/+merge/313720/comments/829533 the highlight seems to stay on the first item?
<josharenson> Saviq: taking a look
<josharenson> Saviq: oh thats intentional
<josharenson> Saviq: the first item is the currently selected session
<Saviq> josharenson, yeah but if I select another one, it stays at the top
<Saviq> josharenson, shouldn't it highlight the one whose icon is shown?
<josharenson> Saviq: This is where some feedback from design would be helpful... If you press escape, or otherwise abort, it should launch the highlighted one at the top. If you click a new session, or press enter, it will launch that session, but the list will close so you'll never see the updated highlight..
<josharenson> if that makes sense
<josharenson> Saviq: oh, yes...
<Saviq> josharenson, well, yeah, I can't get it to highlight any other, always the top one
<josharenson> Saviq: I wonder if one of the recent fixes broke that... I'll take a look. Can you see that in the mock or do you need the full greeter to reproduce it?
<Saviq> josharenson, which try* do I use?
<josharenson> Saviq: wideView
<Saviq> sec
<Saviq> or a few, need to build ;P
<josharenson> Saviq: I see the issue in the mock. I'll patch it
<Saviq> ack
<kgunn> mterry: on the current lockscreen (ala unity7) should the cursor blink?
<mterry> kgunn: I think so
<kgunn> ok...it blinks on this machine (xenial+overlay)
<mterry> kgunn: does for me
<kgunn> but doesn't on zesty (other machine)
<kgunn> mterry: so who would catch that bug?
<kgunn> like what project
<mterry> kgunn: desktop team?  probably a gtk issue (or unity team if they're doing something weird) -- you're talking about lockscreen, not greeter right?
<kgunn> mterry: well...lockscreen? what's the diff between greeter and lockscreen for u7?
<mterry> kgunn: lockscreen is what comes up when you go to indicator and choose "lock" or press ctrl+alt+L
<mterry> kgunn: it's drawn by unity7
<mterry> Greeter is what first welcomes you or when you try to switch to a different user
<mterry> That's drawn by a separate binary (though they intentionally look similar)
<kgunn> mterry: mmm...what is shown on boot?
<kgunn> i assume greeter
<kgunn> b/c if i lock...it seems to flash
<mterry> kgunn: greeter is shown on boot, yeah
<mterry> kgunn: ok then unity-greeter is the project and I guess that bug would fall to me or robert ancell
<mterry> But I think that is technically owned by desktop team?
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-23
<tsdgeos> Mirv: so there won't be Qt 5.8.1 :/
<Saviq> straight onto 5.9?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2017/02/22/qt-roadmap-for-2017/
<tsdgeos> it's kind of long
<tsdgeos> "we are not planning to provide any patch releases for Qt 5.8 to make sure that we release Qt 5.9.0 with the planned schedule. "
<tsdgeos> is the excerpt
<Mirv> tsdgeos: yeah, that's really bad
<Mirv> .1 has been usually where it's somewhat safe to start migrating to
<mterry> josharenson: I don't recall either of us making any progress on figuring out why my greeter-arrangement branch broke keyboard input?  I might try looking at that again
<josharenson> mterry: Oh yeah.. sorry I got sidetracked on that. Its also never fun working on greeter issues that require the actual greeter :-/
<mterry> josharenson: yeah  :(
#ubuntu-unity 2017-02-26
<Butter> is it possible to disable browser grouping in unity launch ??
